# Untouchable C.C



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Whats up members of Untouchable C.C Lansing. Michigan


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

are you affiliated with the Chicago club?


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 2 2006, 10:45 PM~4965000
> *are you affiliated with the Chicago club?
> *



Nope


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ok


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 2 2006, 10:45 PM~4965000
> *are you affiliated with the Chicago club?
> *


I have heard there is one there but I think Chicago are Untouchables they are Untouchable :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:tongue:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

so the difference is the "s" :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

how is M donig?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WHAT IT DO.IGOT TO ROB A JURRRY STO AND GET SUM DROZ :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Whats up


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

1000.00 dolla base coat lookin good!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 2 2006, 10:53 PM~4965072
> *so the difference is the "s" :dunno:
> *


I guess it would be the "s" and the fact that when I started and registered Untouchable C.C in 94 there was no Untouchables in Chicago.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

wheres my car at?????????i was so pissed with my paint i never took one


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Dave whats wrong with your avi?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

much love to you homies


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ha ha newbe cant change my avatar to show people my car.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 2 2006, 11:03 PM~4965172
> *much love to you homies
> *


cool  much love back at you


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

resize the pic to 25%


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

theres my blue ox! :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

2005 :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

2006 :ugh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

are we all goin bald now or what?


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 2 2006, 11:17 PM~4965351
> *are we all goin bald now or what?
> *


ha ha ha :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Mar 3 2006, 02:13 AM~4965295
> *2006 :ugh:
> *


yea :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i think i might rob a jurry sto and tell'em make me a plaque


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 2 2006, 11:25 PM~4965428
> *yea :biggrin:
> *


i know man, but it will be 100% better this year


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 3 2006, 02:06 AM~4965212
> *I dont know -on my profile both pictures are messed up,I didnt change nothin.its all good.Wayne i post the picture for you.I hope its not huge!
> *


damn u see that turnin green to blue?????hell no u dont.oh yea see my bowtie badge on the header panel was turned upside down.wtf


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

lipe we need to put a hot tub in the elco,that one dude gots a bird bath.or cotton candy machine or what ever it is.like a pimp


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

sorry i had to take a :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yep gotta work to pay for the lo lo though. but we should be able to make alot more shows this year.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 2 2006, 11:56 PM~4965683
> *yep gotta work to pay for the lo lo though. but we should be able to make alot more shows this year.
> *


hopefully


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

all about havin fun and ridin :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yea your hard stuff is pretty much done though. the patch panels are gonna be a mutha, but it'll be phat


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 3 2006, 12:00 AM~4965706
> *yea your hard stuff is pretty much done though. the patch panels are gonna be a mutha, but it'll be phat
> *


so much easier
:thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

one the the cars we painted for a member. :biggrin:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: from LOW 4 LIFE


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Mar 3 2006, 12:49 AM~4965889
> *:thumbsup: from LOW 4 LIFE
> *


big ups to LOW 4 LIFE from the Luxurious C.C
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dam looks good guys.hope to see you this year at some shows..that is if my caddy comes out..not sure yet


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hope to see you guys at a show too.nice caddy :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

check out our frame off resto project in body & paint :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

I SAW IT...i need a paint job--hint hint


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Mar 3 2006, 07:40 AM~4966758
> *dam looks good guys.hope to see you this year at some shows..that is if my caddy comes out..not sure yet
> *


hope to see you at some shows this year. your caddy is phat :biggrin: . can't wait to get my car back together so that i can ride this summer to. :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i love that ride..its so clean :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well ill see what i can do on the plastic chrome for ya..but yeah iwant all my interior redone..it looks like shit.i wouldnt mind spending the money if he does that good of work..ill get with ya thanks again


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

pm me his phone number if u get a chance


----------



## low67ss (Dec 19, 2005)

Was up,This is Rat.here is my car!


----------



## low67ss (Dec 19, 2005)

Was up,This is Rat.here is my car! what can u do with it chance? lol


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: looks nice


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 3 2006, 12:52 PM~4968908
> *chilling was up bro,working today?
> *


work everyday


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

i like the all black look.. clean and easy to maintain. I'm going to put a little bit of green in my interior but not to much.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

getting everything together :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: can't forget about Kevin
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/rednecksurfing.html


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Summer of 2005


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Ionia


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 3 2006, 02:43 PM~4969939
> *If hes smokey? the who the hell am I??
> dopey??  lmao
> *




Smoke stackkkk :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

i see you have jokes dave


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Still waiting to use this........ $400.00 and it sits in my closet. Not much longer tho...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 3 2006, 02:53 PM~4970041
> *hes been waiting for you zack!
> *


This is wrong.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Gangster..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Disco baww


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: cool rep lansing


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

that dos not look real no tape on the windows


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 3 2006, 03:21 PM~4970310
> *No shit I did not even notice that ha thats funny, just as fake as his ass...
> *


They do have this shit now that you spray on all the glass on your car that is clear and then you paint. When you are done and go to wash the car it turns into soap.. Never used it but it sounds kind of cool plus it would save on some taping..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 3 2006, 03:26 PM~4970363
> *maaco uses that shit its kinda like vasoline.Shitty to get off!
> *



never used it but for 199.00 they need to speed shit up as much as possible.. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 3 2006, 03:37 PM~4970440
> *Was gezzzzzee  - if you want that plasma cutter for real we can always work something out!  much love g peace
> *


Hes on here right now I think he wants to talk to you about getting back that bomb you got.. He is ghost 211


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

Hay just checking in from out in SUNNY SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

We thought it was time to get rid of some of our Michigan rust buckets and get a new car. Check it out


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

Here are some new pictures of the 49 Chevy.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

Here's the house on the day we moved in


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 3 2006, 05:16 PM~4970817
> *Also how is it that the ugly guy gets the pretty truck?kinda like a ugly guy getting the fine ass lady.lol
> *



I guess i got lucky Ive got both, and a year from now she will make more money than me and guess what Shes a car freak like me,,,,,, OHHHHHHHHHH im so blessed :biggrin: Oh and by the way i do miss all my friends sometimes knda lonely out here BUT ITS WARM AND NO FREAKIN SNOW.i guess some of you will have to come out for a visit Huh


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

let me see cha grill

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-GOLD-FRONTS-BLI...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 3 2006, 07:31 PM~4971636
> *NOT only that!Is that your pops there on that stool in front of the garage?thats cheif boy r. g.  the club cook,I hope you brought him back-im retired from the grill.lol    tell grandpa fester i said was up!
> *


my dad moved to new orleans to work for FEMA i dont think hes going back to MI


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

damn dog my piece aint that short wow. hes got it ruff :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

que pasa ghost !that ride is tight big baller :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 3 2006, 09:38 PM~4972801
> *whos is that chance?
> *


yea what it do??????/


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats going on


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

get that big azz chrome one fixed!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## low67ss (Dec 19, 2005)

come on i know u can work with this! lets bring it back! help out a homie :angry:


----------



## low67ss (Dec 19, 2005)

you got that new welder ready?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

looks like your boy arts cuddy :roflmao:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

chance u get my pm?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 3 2006, 09:56 PM~4972920
> *looks like your boy arts cuddy :roflmao:
> *


thats funny wayne


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

[attachmentid=485453]this is phat


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WTF


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

DAMN BLACK GEORGE!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

[attachmentid=485466] NICE ASS RIDE


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

[attachmentid=485472] DAMN GIRL :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 4 2006, 01:16 AM~4973062
> *:biggrin:
> *


THATS FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

what it do baby


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

[attachmentid=485486]TAPPY TAPPY


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

[attachmentid=485496] GUESS WHO???????????????


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

OOOOOHHHH YEAH ITS ON NOW FUCKER! :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

thats wrong
:barf: :barf:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HAD TO STEP OUTSIDE HEARD MY DOGS BARKIN THOUGT SOMEONE WAS TRYIN TO JACK MY SHIT


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

dont you guys have some snow to shovel??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 4 2006, 01:45 AM~4973203
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    and remember hes packing this! doesnt she look excited????
> *


WHY U PUTTIN STU OUT THERE LIKE THAT?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

I posted pics of my truck in off topic everyone seems to like it Thanks :worship:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Mar 4 2006, 01:51 AM~4973260
> *dont you guys have some snow to shovel??????????? :biggrin:
> *


not really,u?


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 3 2006, 11:53 PM~4973279
> *not really,u?
> *


 Great thing I can see the snow on the mountains from my house but its warm here HEHE


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

well i dont see my brother on here and im taking my son to play paint ball in the morning for the first time so imm gonna goto bed SEE YA


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=245368 :biggrin:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

:wave: you have some nice rides :thumbsup: welcome from


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

tha dog catcher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

kevin the house


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

tuckin 28"s


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

what it do baby


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Happy Birthday Lil Wayne


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 4 2006, 07:49 PM~4977468
> *lepi- I took samantha home at 9 and then i went to chances to help out my boy-He wasnt there,no one was and i had to shit real BAD! So i rushed home the short distance that it is-needless to say i almost shit myself. :roflmao:  so I will come over when i get called or tallk to you first to prevent further accidents! :biggrin:
> peace
> *


sorry about that man just got back :thumbsup:


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

was up dave


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BigKeyOC (Feb 8, 2006)

What's up from OC


----------



## BigKeyOC (Feb 8, 2006)

What's up from OC


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up o.c.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

he better just get a flip out screen.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

what it do :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

The site's all right, homies. Props to Dave for setting us up. 

Hey Chance get back to me by email or my cell, and let me know if the Jersey order is going in by Tuesday March 7th...

Tks


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Mar 5 2006, 09:29 PM~4983055
> *The site's all right, homies.  Props to Dave for setting us up.
> 
> Hey Chance get back to me by email or my cell, and let me know if the Jersey order is going in by Tuesday March 7th...
> ...


Whats up Raul nice to see you on here. now you can get a hold of me without the phone :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im heading to indy..not taking my car..but im going :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

u guys have a site to trade links?

http://www.enchanteddreamz.com


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

im going to indy, also not takin my car. if it wasnt a L.K. special and my kandy all cloudy i would have took my ride


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Mar 6 2006, 09:14 AM~4984957
> *u guys have a site to trade links?
> 
> http://www.enchanteddreamz.com
> *


im not sure if we do or not.have to ask marathon 1218.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up untouchable family? :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Mar 6 2006, 08:14 AM~4984877
> *im heading to indy..not taking my car..but im going :biggrin:
> *


whats up motion sickness


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EnchantedDrmzCEO_@Mar 6 2006, 06:14 AM~4984957
> *u guys have a site to trade links?
> 
> http://www.enchanteddreamz.com
> *


No website for the club yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Mar 4 2006, 08:01 AM~4974549
> *:wave: you have some nice rides :thumbsup: welcome from
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man. nice to see you in our post. a big what's up from the Untouchable C.C :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

need sizes from zack, monica, and wayne. I know wayne tried them on but for some reason your size was not wrote down. Turning in this stuff on tuesday so let me know.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lipe ups came today... :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

wud up homies


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Mar 6 2006, 01:16 PM~4987396
> *wud up homies
> *


whats up.. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

not shiiit. wishing my boat would sell so i can get my rides done


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Need help on the car this weekend, well my week end tues and wednesday. Who will be there.....................


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 6 2006, 01:18 PM~4987409
> *I know hes excited! :thumbsup:  Cant wait to help out-that is the body panels right?
> *


Lower doors and the other boxes are from House of Kolor..........


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

where are you guys at im in michigan to mayne!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

in like 2 hr from lansing. anyrides for sale up there?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

little more work involved there than i want to work with


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

ahahha, watching to many monster shows. haha yeah i gots a 87 4dr lac. but i have to sell my boat to finish it. and i may pick up a 76 rag top caprice


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Allright here is the story, we have all this new stuff for the car but cant use it untill we get some help... I want to paint this thing and it is not going to happen untill the body work is done, but the body work cant be started untill we get the sand blasting done, and the car has to be stripped, garage needs to be cleaned, body mount bolts need to be cut out and new ones installed, hydraulic rack needs to be designed and built, pumps need to be assembled, patch panels need to be fitted and installed, the bed needs some attention to get it back smooth, the fire wall needs to be completed, engine needs to be taken down and cleaned, this is just a short list I came up with let me know who is going to help and when........... Bato loco per eber and eber........... and paco paco benakey


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

This was a bad day for this company


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey George look


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Heres one for you Krazy


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

comming at cha july issue baby. DONK . pinto ridin dem two eights fo ya


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

whats up motion sickness :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah im gonna help i get one day off this week. thursday. zach gets, thus/fri off. thats when i can get over there.dont know how we gonna smooth that bed unless we fiber glass it. :dunno:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Mar 7 2006, 07:59 AM~4992750
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave
> *


whats up m sickness,hope to see you at a show.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 7 2006, 06:48 AM~4992690
> *comming at cha july issue baby.    DONK    . pinto ridin dem two eights fo ya
> *


i told you not to put my (highrider as they say in miami) on here untill we got it done.donka donk per eber holla :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well see..i might take it to a couple shows//the car really isnt show worthy yet


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

prayer said for you and your girl homie..i would come out to help ya guys but im only free on the weekends..


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

what up dave


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

chance i will be over tonight to work at about 7pm


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

george, house & cars lookin good man


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

prayers sent out mayne.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

ttt per eber and eber


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

does a white boy get a vl placa???????? YES DEY DO......


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 7 2006, 12:56 PM~4994971
> *does a white boy get a vl placa???????? YES DEY DO......
> *


NO DEY DON'T


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

whats going on Dave


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

WELL yeah if u guys decide to do things on the weekends im always up for driving ou there..just let m eknow in advance


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Well all most all of the sandblasting is done thank god..... just a little left to finish, flip this car back right side up and start working on the body....... Can you tell Dave was here tonight....look you can see the floor...thanks for the help tonight Krazy the four hours of blasting and thanks Dave for getting the garage some what back to normal.....Still a lot of cleaning to do but I figure if we get an eighteen pack of mountian dew and a box of ciggarellos lock Dave in the garage for about 10 hours we will be able to paint in that bitch when he is done.... Just fucking with you Dave.. Thanks again Untouchable CC members for the help.. One step closer... bato loco per eber and eber... and since when do we let tres puntos get away with that shit aaa?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Mar 7 2006, 01:58 PM~4995457
> *WELL yeah if u guys decide to do things on the weekends im always up for driving ou there..just let m eknow in advance
> *


My weekend is tues, wends and thurs. but you are more than welcolm to come help in the garage let me know I will leave the light on for you.. lol :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

my work schedule sucks..i work from 6am to 6pm M-F saturday and sundays im off..


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

work sucks these days.


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

dave thanks the help in the garage last night it needed a good davin


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks for the help homies. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Mar 7 2006, 01:58 PM~4995457
> *WELL yeah if u guys decide to do things on the weekends im always up for driving ou there..just let m eknow in advance
> *


thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

nasty shit huh? :barf: i should be able to swing trough later


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im around 80,000 a year..so i guess its worth it :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

time to clean :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

MY POOR GARAGE :tears: :tears:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

A white boy better get a VL placa after all this. bato loco per eber


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

what up chance


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

ttt


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Garage is some what back to normal.....nice seeing everyone at the meeting..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah i cant wait to see some color on it :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HELL YEAH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WAS UP FELLAS?


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey fellas, it's awesome seeing everyone talking on the site. I want to thank Dave and everyone else that put out the pics of our families...and cars too.

I'ts great to see George still carrying our club name. But who knows for how long, Cali's got alot of lowrider movement out there....

Yo, chance your garage is looking 300% better than the last time I was over, when the sandblasting wasn't done yet. You know Leapy loves you Man - and we do too. For all you do, the next buds on you. 

Well it's 3:00am and I got to hit the pillow top.

Peace :0 
Raul


----------



## BigKeyOC (Feb 8, 2006)

WHAT'S UP FROM :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

what it dew


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

tues and wends getting back at the caballero.. let me know who can help... going to work now... latter...


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

what's up raul :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigKeyOC_@Mar 12 2006, 03:14 AM~5030555
> *WHAT'S UP FROM :biggrin:
> *


whats been going on down :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up to all the c.c. families ,who visit oursite :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

was up?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

Ok some one explain this BS to me I move to Cali and now ive got a damb snow man (small one) in my front yard. You Michigan people need to keep your snow on your side of the country :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah homie keep it, we dont want it no more.you was drivin your lo-lo on x-mas wasnt u? fucker :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

george is missin all the fun on lipes car.


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 12 2006, 08:45 PM~5035487
> *george is missin all the fun on lipes car.
> *


I wish I was there to help Im getting kinda bored now that mines almost done. I totaled out my big truck on friday so im on suspension til tuesday when they decide if it was my fault or not and of course I cant ride the truck around cause tis to Fuckin cold :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Mar 12 2006, 10:33 PM~5037022
> *I wish I was there to help Im getting kinda bored now that mines almost done.  I totaled out my big truck on friday so im on suspension til tuesday when they decide if it was my fault or not and of course I cant ride the truck around cause tis to Fuckin cold :biggrin:
> *


I know man I wish you could be here to. I heard about what had happened glad you are alright. much love . BATO LOCO PER EBER


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 13 2006, 12:00 AM~5037476
> *Leapy u need the doors and the front end.My car needs that grill.Thats  bad ass
> 
> *


Look at the car behind the regal now we have to lambo the caballero


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 13 2006, 02:22 AM~5037914
> *THATS WHAT I WAS SAYING! DUH
> *



fuck I thought you were talking about the regal doors they would fit too. Its been a long night in the fucking rain.......


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 13 2006, 02:27 AM~5037927
> *you know  i love ya!  but u could use an umbrella,but u would need 1 of those golf umbrellas,jumbo sized! :biggrin:
> *



Yea if my dick was hard I would need a big one to reach all the way over there....... :biggrin: WTF are you doing up this late???


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Well I figured out how to take care of my ugly wheel wells...... 


THIS SHIT IS 100% CERTIFIED GANGSTA


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

damb our shit almost got to the third page cant let that happen :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 13 2006, 11:04 PM~5043167
> *Was up geeze,untouchable    :wave:
> *


Not much going bored out of my mind waiting to see if I still have a job or not after the wrecked big truck. ill find out tomorrow or the next day. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

wher you guys at im bored?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

nice weather coming :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Mar 14 2006, 09:56 AM~5045715
> *nice weather coming :biggrin:
> *


It's about tme. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

two more weeks till my birfday. can't wait . the big "one nine" baby. :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Mar 14 2006, 07:00 AM~5045034
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats going on :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave: :angel: :wave: 

What up. Just wanted to say hi .
Hey George how's it going? Good I hope. Hope to see ya soon. Tell Tina I said hello. Take care from Virgie.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

What it do baby 

Zacks pumps are cleaned and ready to go when we get a couple more things for them... started stripping the door tonight. This is going to take a second due to the fact that there is like 11 coats of paint,primer and other stuff on this car. Its a wonder that the paint Larry put on it even stuck.. not like it matters because Larry does not know how to paint anyways. My primer will look better than Larrys paint job. Untouchable CC PER EBER.. After all the fucked up paint jobs Larry did you would have to be an idiot to let him paint your shit now.. No body could be that dumb, could they????? haha.. love chance


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i know u guys get the shit weather up there..down here it was 70 during the weekend..but have faith..you guys will get a taste of the nice stuff.. :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 14 2006, 03:55 PM~5047658
> *Dan Were you trying to say this windy,snowy bullshit weather is nice :uh:  lol .
> This weather sucks!!!!!      I cant wait for nothin below 70 degress,nice days are just a tease :tears:    LEPe likes this garbage weather,and goast sent up this bullshit weather from cali,WE TOLD U TOOK KEEP THAT SHIT GEORGE!!!
> Peace out
> *


i had a long talk with mother nature and she said she was on vacation and her fill in sent the clouds to the wrong area,she also said she would correct it asap. So youve got oyur clouds back now. :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 14 2006, 10:58 PM~5050472
> *:wave:  :angel:  :wave:
> 
> What up. Just wanted to say hi .
> ...


Hi Virgie just a bunch of BS out here right now. but we are doing good anyways. Hi back from Tina :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Mar 15 2006, 09:52 AM~5052507
> *i had a long talk with mother nature and she said she was on vacation and her fill in sent the clouds to the wrong area,she also said she would correct it asap.  So youve got oyur clouds back now. :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

got some pics of my truck that i had the crash in Its worse than it looks :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Some more progress on the car.... One of Zacks pumps ready to go. Thanks for the motors Raul.. Guess what Wayne was playing with tonight.. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Mar 15 2006, 09:40 PM~5057408
> *got some pics of my truck that i had the crash in  Its worse than it looks :biggrin:
> *


That shit scares me to see it.. Where are the pics of the trailer??? Thank god you are ok........Love ya Chance


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Mar 16 2006, 05:35 AM~5058499
> *That shit scares me to see it.. Where are the pics of the trailer??? Thank god you are ok........Love ya Chance
> *


Im trying to pics of the actual wreck if i get them im gonna post em.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Funny that this has fallen to the bottem of page two with all the people sitting at home........


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey George, glad to see your on bud. But then again its only 9:00 there, It's midnight here and I gotta sign off and go to bed. One more day before the weekend. 

I bet it was scary as hell, but I'm glad your OK. 

And, what the hell is up with that snow in your back yard? Did you import that - do you miss it that much? LOL :biggrin: 

Peace...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up fellas? man i went to sleep at 6:30 got woke up at ten,crashed back out sorry i need to practice with that air brush somemore.but it'll come to me just like tattooing :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Mar 16 2006, 02:42 PM~5060341
> *Im trying to pics of the actual wreck if i get them im gonna post em.
> *


good to hear your ok bro :biggrin: im gonna start to practice drivin big truck at my work they said they would buy my license if i went to get it :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 14 2006, 07:21 PM~5048303
> *Chance I thought of u when i seen these 1s, here kitty kitty kittty.lol
> *


is that b dave?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

whats up boyz


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 17 2006, 12:45 PM~5068031
> *Was up dan,my boys is getting his interior done right now,its a 1974 caddy coupe.
> I will post pictures so u can get a beter idea of what he can do :biggrin:
> Was up people why so quiet-wake the hell up its almost spring!
> *


ok let me know..i got cash in hand now


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WAAASSAPONNING


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

my ba donka donk ,30'z comin soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hey now dont be hatin on my hi rider


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 19 2006, 05:17 PM~5081083
> *We got the 67 ss back from brian,also got a matching 327 and powerglide :biggrin: Stew will be riding this year too!  Was up everyones quiet.
> Peace
> *


You better get to sanding :biggrin: I heard larry may be available for paint J/K :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

what's up fellas ? outta control here just seeing whats going on :biggrin:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Dave - we're gonna hold you to it. :0 You say Stew will be rolling this year. Let's make it happen!! Right Stew.. :cheesy: 

Hey is that the caddy - next to stews car - that has the 20's? Is he still wanting to unload them, or what?


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 19 2006, 05:54 PM~5081503
> *Hes doing the 69 cutty!also just did this 1974 caddy coupe-looked nice i will post pictures tomorrow.was up geeezzze
> *



Larry and looked nice dont go together....... if they did its because the guy paid 6k to get his shit painted. Or the body was MINT and all he did was spray it for 3k.....

Larry is a theif I know I have been painting cars that he was PAID to paint ...Someday the rest of you will wake up and see it. Or he will just fuck you over .....................................AGAIN.. :angry:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Here is the car I lost due to Larry.

Paid him over 4 thousand dollars and kept him from losing his shop 50 time. Plus worked on about 15 cars to help get mine in line. FUCK THAT BITCH........I tried to be cool with him again and what does he do he fucks me again along with my brother and some other friends of mine but I wont mention their names....... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:
After 4 years of him not painting this car I sold it for dirt because I was so disguraged and could not afford to pay some one else to paint it. So what does Larry do. he charges the guy who bought the car from me 1 thousand dollars and the car is painted in less than a month of me selling it...... so he makes five grand off the car total and all the labor on the cars he had me working on plus the most fucked up part of this whole story is that the car did not need a paint job when I took it to him, I was helping him out and letting him rebuild my motor because he was loosing his shop...when he went to put the motor back in the fucker dropped it on my front fender and fucked up my paint job..that is how it eneded up needing a paint job............IF YOU ARE GOING TO POST ANYTHING IN THIS THREAD ABOUT BITCH ASS LARRY IT BETTER BE NEGITIVE.......because he has not done one positive thing for any of us.......... FUCK HIMMMMMMMM Thats from CHANCE...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: [


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

are we talking about larry kennedy?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

oh..i didnt know he did all of this stuff..i have talked to him before he seemed cool


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

oh no im not gonna get my car painted by him..i just didnt know he was like that..when i find the right price to paint my shit then it will happen..i have people telling me 3-5 thousand dollars just to repaint my car the same color..there is no body work its clean.. :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Mar 20 2006, 03:55 AM~5084435
> *Here is the car I lost due to Larry.
> 
> Paid him over 4 thousand dollars and kept him from losing his shop 50 time. Plus worked on about 15 cars to help get mine in line. FUCK THAT BITCH........I tried to be cool with him again and what does he do he fucks me again along with my brother and some other friends of mine but I wont mention their names....... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> ...


I REMEMBER ALL THAT AND THE DAY YOU SOLD IT. I REMEBER HOW YOU FELT. WAHT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND.. You know the problem is I remember when larry was the man. then he created his own competition by screwing people over. its really too bad because even when people were talking shit i tried to support him and his shop.. But I guess the day i was done with him was when my Aunt jenny gave me shit for rumors that were going around about how pissed i was that my truck wasnt done. ionia show. but I guess that makes her a good wife to back up your man no matter what. i still love my Aunt unfortunately i lost her dur to my Uncle taking my money and then only doing a portion of the work. I could go on forever with this but most of you were there. IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

so like is larry still around or what


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 20 2006, 05:38 AM~5084503
> *Was up dog!  I got that front clip whenever!  Peace
> *


thats cool bro make sure we hook up in Indy


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

man I did not know larry got down like that. now I know where not go


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NORIEGA_@Mar 19 2006, 06:59 PM~5081909
> *what's up fellas ? outta control  here just seeing whats going on  :biggrin:
> *


nice to see ya guys :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NORIEGA_@Mar 20 2006, 02:06 PM~5087053
> *man I did not know larry got down like that. now I know where not go
> *


yeah he burned his own bridges with our club, but its o.k because our cars will be 100% better this year even if we had to do them twice "thanks to larry"! :angry:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

so is he still in a club or whats the deal with him


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

wow so he got his kicked around..lol oh well thats ashame..he seemed cool when i chatted with him..but oh well..


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

yeah see that el camino in lipes avatar??? larry sprayed that looks like that bitch is wavin at you :wave: that paint was just flakin off.then when lipe side swipped my house with my 68 i took it to larry thinkin he was the shit,and what did i get? fucked just like my freinds and family. so if you dont know now you will this is wayne with they cloudy ass blue 68 impala so b.f.b.l muthafuckas but never again.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

damn i thought i was under my name sorry lipe,but like they said dont trust him he's greedy it's one thing to love to paint like chance it's another thing to love the money from painting. thats were larry went wrong.thats like me i like tattooing its not about the money look at zach coverd with tats,did i ever ask for some loot? no!sorry fellas this shits got me pissed :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up o.c. how you guys doin up in sag nasty?? :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

aint nothin like that dog, you got something over larry cause your the only one who gets a tight paint job :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

zach is getting that car as soon as the guy cleans all his shit out of it we still need a front bumper though im trying to get some interior parts from my work for him also. same brown inside and everything :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

was up geezee?how cali life treatin you?did i ever tell u i hate u? :angry: j/k just dont start surfin and shit :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hey george hook a honky up with some of those big as mickey mouse ears :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

funny thing lipe and chance are at work so who is under his name? is it a mystery guest?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up amanda :biggrin: u gonna talk?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

CHANCE DONT KANDY PAINT THE CAT NO MORE :nono:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

DAMN!!!!!!HAPPY B-DAY LIPE


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

U KNOW STU HE'LL TRADE IT FOR A TOOL BOX AND A HAMMER OR SOME SHIT


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 20 2006, 10:02 PM~5090221
> *CHANCE DONT KANDY PAINT THE CAT NO MORE :nono:
> *





Bad Cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Whats up UNTOUCHABLE CC.... Dave I am not pissed at you just at the situation. I cant belive that any of us even have anything to do with that fucker...... It just sparked a nerve last night. Not your fault. Shit you should be driving the drop top this summer,,, SEE FUCK LARRY.. PEACE.. :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up fellas? are we workin on the cab cab tonite? let me know :wave:


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

what up whats going on for tonight


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 21 2006, 08:01 AM~5092032
> *whats up fellas? are we workin on the cab cab tonite? let me know :wave:
> *



I am working tonight,,,,,got weds thurs off..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mudsniper_@Mar 21 2006, 10:11 AM~5092613
> *what up whats going on for tonight
> *


kraz can you give a ****** your phone number. Fucker I have been trying to call you on one of you ten phones and all it says is that you mail box is full.....call me.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Zacks hydro shit came in today.. so we will be finishing that this my weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

By the way Wayne, in paint and body under the topic Kirker Kandy Paint, Mi estillo is painting his brothers car with the color you liked. He has not laid the color yet but check it out.. We will soon know if that shit is any good because Mi estillo is the man.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 20 2006, 10:04 PM~5089815
> *damn i thought i was under my name sorry lipe,but like they said dont trust him he's greedy it's one thing to love to paint like chance it's another thing to love the money from painting. thats were larry went wrong.thats like me i like tattooing its not about the money look at zach coverd with tats,did i ever ask for some loot? no!sorry fellas this shits got me pissed :biggrin:
> *


Careful now. There is a way to make money and do what you love at the same time. Do your sweat equity to get your name out there but dont fuck people over when your going good. And at that point you will have both. :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 20 2006, 10:34 PM~5089999
> *was up geezee?how cali life treatin you?did i ever tell u i hate u? :angry: j/k just dont start surfin and shit :biggrin:
> *


Too fucken fat. the more miles I drve the bigger I get. HMMMMMMMM is there some realtion to it. probably but whos got time to think about it. looking for a job now just in case they dont let me come back then i get to sue them.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

alright be over to help tomarrow


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 20 2006, 11:13 PM~5089872
> *whats up o.c. how you guys doin up in sag nasty?? :wave:
> *


what's up fellas ? everthing is cool over here , but up with this weather???????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WAS UP FELLAS? WAS UP NORIEGA?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

this cold shit needs to go im ready for some warmth


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah i was peppin that kirker out,seen estillo was about to spray that aquamarine cant wait to see it actually on a ride :biggrin:


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 21 2006, 08:12 PM~5095347
> *this cold shit needs to go im ready for some warmth
> *


I know today was the 1st day of spring


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

but i dont think a gallon is gonna do all my car door jambs,under my hood-trunk etc... use that silver base get some gold base and lay out some patterns never know till we try huh?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah i wish it felt more like spring :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

can some one explain the lois vitton to me because I just dont get it????????? seat belts are blue :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

WTF IS THIS OSTRICH


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 22 2006, 02:09 AM~5097731
> *WTF IS THIS            OSTRICH
> *


THIS SHIT LOOKS LIKE A GRAM CRACKER


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sorry Dave but this ostrich shit is not going to work in Lipes car. It looks like Kevin fucked some nasty bitch on the seat and gave it some kind of std....


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah i dont like the look of that shit. louie,gucci is all i really like as far as the designer fabrics go


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

those gaurds are ugly as hell, hell no my ears are still ringin man wtf


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

did that dude bring schoubel the materials, or was it included with the price


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

so he provided the louie and leather?????????? :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

no i didnt see it


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ostrich......gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 21 2006, 09:56 PM~5095997
> *here are the pictures of that interior-I made sure not to get the car in the picture`chance :biggrin: -  any how my boy put the car in the shop friday and got it back monday! not bad for 850.00  :biggrin:
> *


holly shit!!!!!!!!!so i guess i need to just take him my ride and let him go to town??pm me daytons with a way to get ahold of him..im sold on that shit..


----------



## Paris87 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey this is Daytons Girl the best way to get a good price is let David or I know when you want to go to his shop with you car, We will go with you and make sure he hooks it up. He is a really great guy and does really fast work. He has done alot of work for us. I had him cover 2 sets of buckets last year the ones in my grand prix and the buckets for davids 69. I dont have a pic of the 69's buckets but here is one of mine.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well im thinking i can get some seats and take them to him..ill be in touch real soon..then we all can meet and ill buy us a beer


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

thanks


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 21 2006, 10:56 PM~5095997
> *here are the pictures of that interior-I made sure not to get the car in the picture`chance :biggrin: -  any how my boy put the car in the shop friday and got it back monday! not bad for 850.00  :biggrin:
> *


looks good


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

that is a nice price.i'll probably do these aqua gucci


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what it do baby, wheres everybody at?


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

13 more hours on the car. Thanks dave for getting us the welder, kevin for the bottle , luis for staying late and putting on the doors, and the rest of the Untouchable C.C for all the time and work that has been put into my car. 
Thanks again. BATO LOCO PER EBER :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Wayne got to using the air brush last night. not bad for only using it once before.


----------



## Paris87 (Jul 1, 2005)

Looking good Guys!!! Your getting close, lipe should be riding by the time the weather warms up. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

damn you guys put the doors back on last night ? :thumbsup: good shit those lower quarters look nice chance.how did the doors work out did you cut it lower than the body line?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Mar 23 2006, 10:53 AM~5104497
> *Wayne got to using the air brush last night.  not bad for only using it once before.
> *


should have took a pic after i put the color in it


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 23 2006, 12:19 PM~5105984
> *damn you guys put the doors back on last night ? :thumbsup: good shit those lower quarters look nice chance.how did the doors work out did you cut it lower than the body line?
> *



No we went all the way up.. Doors were tricky because we had to make sure that every thing including the bottoms were lined up to perfection...
One door is almost done. the other one is cut and ready to be put on just have to change out the bushings on the door hindge first to get everything in line.. You coming over for round three with the air brush...you know I dont tend to give people credit unless they really deserve it, I want to tell you that you are a bad mother with the art..keep practicing and some day we may all be working for you.. You are an artist... not some thing just any one can do...I am very very impressed with the work you did last night..Not hangin on your nuts, just happy that you picked up that brush... your good... :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

now thats what im talking about dont fill it fix it. that shit is going to be the paint job you should have gotten before :biggrin: That shit looks bad ass


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

you are all invited to join us on july 16th for our fourth anual picnic we are taking it back to the park hope to see you all there :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 23 2006, 04:29 PM~5107411
> *you are all invited to join us on july 16th for our fourth anual picnic we are taking it back to the park hope to see you all there  :biggrin:
> *


cool man thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

looking good fellas ? keep up the hard work ,it is almost that time. :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

well i called to find out about my suspension today,like when i can come back to work and i am now the first person to be put on paid suspension.. $900 a week to stay at home so im gonna see about running some loads for Frito lay to texas at about $800 a run. shit makes no sense to me but it is what it is :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Not much progerss on the car tonight, people that said they would be here did not show.. Ohh well. Cant lift and bolt doors on with only two people.. Wonder how Arts car is comminggggggggggggggggg :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 23 2006, 11:11 PM~5109490
> *Was up geeezzze-900 a week to chill is nice as hell,I know with a big family in cali its not enough.best of luck to ya-its beter then fired.also about the frito lays,I would be carefull with that one.If a gas truck couldnt kill ya,YOU know the saying
> LAYS-just cant eat 1-And you are driving a whole truck :nono:  be carefull-we seen the pictures  :roflmao: ...Just kidding george,Im glad you are ok..Peace
> *


Thats some funny shit :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

gucci interior and a full gucci top :worship:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

that would be nice if you had enough loot to do it . im just talkin about some gucci inserts like in the center of the seats and onthe sides, little bit on the doors :thumbsup: it'll look sweet i think.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Mar 24 2006, 02:20 AM~5109884
> *Not much progerss on the car tonight, people that said they would be here did not show.. Ohh well. Cant lift and bolt doors on with only two people.. Wonder how Arts car is comminggggggggggggggggg :angry:
> *


thought zach was over there,looked like you guys had the doors on it already
:dunno:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah thats what i want just inserts..but i would like at least a 1/4 gucci top..that would be hot


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

what up see ya in indy


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Mar 25 2006, 12:22 AM~5115374
> *what up see ya in indy
> *


too ba   d it dont look like that no more beaver its gonna be way better


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up family and friends? just checkin to see if anybody was on here,guess not.see ya'll tomorrow homies.peace :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up lipe?


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 24 2006, 11:33 PM~5116064
> *whats up lipe?
> *


nothin just got out of work.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 24 2006, 11:31 PM~5116052
> *whats up family and friends? just checkin to see if anybody was on here,guess not.see ya'll tomorrow homies.peace :wave:
> *


just got in :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: highrider


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

:biggrin: starting monday im taking potato chips too texas any body want to ride


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

What's up guys :biggrin:


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

:biggrin: what's up fellas? :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

what up guys i got a chance to check out your rides.....man there clean....i really like that old school truck...nice job guys. well, i will see yall at indy this year...im sure what i will be riding in but ill holla at ya


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Mar 25 2006, 02:39 AM~5116107
> *:biggrin: highrider
> *


hell yeah look at him looks like he's at ceaserland
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up frito lay????????? :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

Nothing im going to work on the truck now ill be back on here later :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whatcha doin to it?


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Mar 23 2006, 09:53 AM~5104497
> *Wayne got to using the air brush last night.  not bad for only using it once before.
> *


nice airbrushing!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Whats up. Dave I was kidding about arts car thing.. thanks for the welder.. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 25 2006, 07:06 PM~5119724
> *no problem glad I could help! Arts car is done so it wont be takeing up no more time.Thankfull to have it done :thumbsup:
> *



cool......


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

well i did some work on the truck today and rememberd that my truck loves me so im going to do my dambdest to not sell it. By the way arent we suppose to be getting plaques made because im going to try and start hitting some shows. Also if any one knows where i can get some brown and some black velour please let me know im going to finish my door panels pretty soon. lipe and chance i need some pics of thsoe pieces emailed to me Thanks

oh yea i found pics today who rembers this


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 25 2006, 07:09 PM~5119738
> *chance it would have been nice to see love boat! tell him  i said hi and i hope he feels beter! i would love to see him when he gets beter! :biggrin:
> *


He will be here all week..he is feeling better allready.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Mar 25 2006, 07:13 PM~5119757
> *well i did some work on the truck today and rememberd that my truck loves me so im going to do my dambdest to not sell it. By the way arent we suppose to be getting plaques made because im going to try and start hitting some shows.  Also if any one knows where i can get some brown and some black velour please let me know im going to finish my door panels pretty soon. lipe and chance i need some pics of thsoe pieces emailed to me Thanks
> 
> oh yea i found pics today who rembers this
> *



I am going to be buying a plasma cutter soon and hope I can do some plaques.If not we will have to spend 2hun on them..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 25 2006, 08:01 PM~5120008
> *140 chrome-150 gold plaques
> *


plus 300 for set up..= 200


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Gangsta.. Rubenz will be the first in town with these..

http://www.leftlanenews.com/2006/03/25/for...s-go-high-tech/


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hello people. chance is issac feelin better?hope so. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hey that will beat city limits :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 25 2006, 09:36 PM~5120433
> *hello people. chance is issac feelin better?hope so. :biggrin:
> *


Getting better nothing a 40 and a blowjob wont fix lol :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CheddaBoys (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 25 2006, 09:52 PM~5120487
> *Hey I found our club hopper!  :roflmao:
> *





that looks like risto kockanoskis shit there :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low67ss (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 25 2006, 10:38 PM~5120725
> *hey wayne this is what you need! That shit would be tight :biggrin:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1968-Chevro...1QQcmdZViewItem  the dam link didnt work.Its a 68 hidden headlight setup on ebay for pretty cheap!
> *


sup all :biggrin: I wish I could find some of those for my 67.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FatAzz (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 26 2006, 12:42 AM~5120756
> *was up-fat azz in the house!!!  is this tj?  if so can we get that plastic chrome hook up or a phone # .See you in indy!  Peace
> *


what up fellas, good to see everybody is playin good together, ive been readin that shit on larry too much fun far as im concernd he fucked himself when we went to repo the nusance back when he wasent payin his ends.but on the real,get at me on that chrome plastic,shit is real nice,ill holla 734-845-0920


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

I DONT NEED THAT WHOLE DAMN CORE SUPPORT DO I?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

they repoed the nusaince..thats some funny shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 26 2006, 06:22 PM~5124314
> *they repoed the nusaince..thats some funny shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


At first they came to repo it and larry hid it because he bought back a car with 6grand of money taht he never repaid and still oed 3 grand to fat ass which he never even paid $100 on I guess what goes around comes around huh :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 25 2006, 09:55 PM~5120495
> *hey that will beat city limits :biggrin:
> *


SO I HEARD OUR NAME IN HERE SO I THOUGHT I WOULD CHECK IT OUT IS THIS A CHALLEGE HOMEBOY OR JUST TALKIN?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 25 2006, 09:56 PM~5120505
> *they hooked up dragon slayer to be the hopper!I think it will get up! :biggrin:
> *



Well if I was not so busy with all this other stuff I would build us a hopper. Looks like some one touched a nerve with Sam..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 26 2006, 09:30 PM~5125631
> *22s on neon nights :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


wtf are you talking about


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

[ :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 26 2006, 10:08 PM~5125810
> *you will see!!  you are next chance!!!! no more 25 miles an hour for you grandma!
> *


Raul has too much class to put 22's on a classic lowrider :uh:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

let me see which looks better??

no question huh...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what the hell r u guys doing? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 26 2006, 10:15 PM~5125514
> *Come on now Sam most of us are still recovering from the Larry Kennedy fuck jobs of 2005.. Hopper might have to be next year, and if I build it yes it will be a challenge.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ill help :biggrin: still wanna go at it?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

wayne's sleeping..... its virgie


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

[ :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Mar 26 2006, 10:32 PM~5126008
> *Ill help :biggrin: still wanna go at it?
> *


Thats what I was thinking, any one in City Limits that knows anything about hydros learned it from you or me..


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 26 2006, 11:17 PM~5125895
> *Both times larry made it into lowrider,BOTH CARS joes and his had 20s on it! IT would just be for the show...Maybe.. might grip birds 5 -20s like new.  lol not the tires either5-20 tires. haha junk :biggrin:
> *


Joes car might have been worthy Nuisence was not by any means. Lowrider magazine sucks ass If thats your goal you need to find a better one


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 26 2006, 10:34 PM~5126029
> *ask love boat what he thinks!  22s baby
> *


Man he is sick as a dog we have to take him back home in the morning so he can go see his doc in traverse city.. but if he was awake he would say 20 are ok on some cars 22 are pushing it.


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 26 2006, 11:34 PM~5126031
> *Thats what I was thinking, any one in City Limits that knows anything about hydros learned it from you or me..
> *


I never give away the secrets Do we remember I built the single pump 90 s caddi that did 36 inches. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

u guys r funny. i'll have wayne make a profile when he gets a chance to.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 26 2006, 10:33 PM~5126021
> *high VIRGIE-you shoud make a profile! :wave:
> *


Whats up Virg..... :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

truck is looking better than ever still needs some chance tlc btu its still bad ass. anyone find out about that brown and black velour?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 26 2006, 10:17 PM~5125895
> *Both times larry made it into lowrider,BOTH CARS joes and his had 20s on it! IT would just be for the show...Maybe.. might grip birds 5 -20s like new.  lol not the tires either5-20 tires. haha junk :biggrin:
> *


Yea they had 20's on them and he had a glaze around his mouth... :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hi chance, hi george, hi dave.


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 26 2006, 11:37 PM~5126051
> *Whats up Virg.....  :biggrin:
> *


Hi virgie form sunny cali :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 26 2006, 11:38 PM~5126066
> *Yea they had 20's on them and he had a glaze around his mouth... :cheesy:
> *


Hes learned not to drip it on his shirt look what Monica did to Old Bill clinton


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 26 2006, 10:37 PM~5126050
> *HE loved my car..and im being serious..  hope he feels better soon.wish i coulda seen him too..for sure next time!
> *


I know he liked your car but that was when he was outta his mind... I am going to see if I can get him down here for the indy show..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

Your really funny. Gotta rub that nice weather in. Don't ya. It'll be here soon. 65 by Friday. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 26 2006, 10:39 PM~5126068
> *hi chance, hi george, hi dave.
> *


Looks like Wayne started a hydro hop challenge, guess he will have to donate the 63, that would suck for City Limits to get beat by a car they used to own... :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

i heard Larry is back to painting in the garage not his of course


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 26 2006, 11:42 PM~5126098
> *Looks like Wayne started a hydro hop challenge, guess he will have to donate the 63, that would suck for City Limits to get beat by a car they used to own... :biggrin:
> *


G body they are disposable and cheap


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

All in due time. Gotta a family to support first. Can't all be drug dealers.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 26 2006, 10:41 PM~5126086
> *Your really funny. Gotta rub that nice weather in. Don't ya. It'll be here soon. 65 by Friday. :biggrin:
> *



Fuck 65 wheres Lipe at he better get his ass working on the car... Or we will ride it in primer this year??? :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 26 2006, 11:42 PM~5126094
> *Im going to schubel tomorrow i will ask him geezze.
> *


Cool I can send some samples if necessary


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 26 2006, 11:43 PM~5126107
> *DONT EAT THE TRUCK!!!!
> *


You trying take away my over the road free food source :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

Who's he fucking this time. BFBL.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 26 2006, 10:44 PM~5126111
> *All in due time. Gotta a family  to support first. Can't all be drug dealers.
> *



Why not????? So we are going to have to earn the money to fix up our cars???? fuck it this sucks...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 26 2006, 10:46 PM~5126125
> *Who's he fucking this time. BFBL.
> *


Ask Dave....


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

YUP!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 26 2006, 10:46 PM~5126131
> *I think we will have a good year here in lansing.City limits is having a kick ass show this year-good ass sponsers.I just want to have a fun year :biggrin:
> *


Yea they need to lighten up a little the first time Sam comes to our thred is to talk a little shit.. Not cool.. But we can build a hopper if they want the challenge..hmmmmm wonder who would win that :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 26 2006, 11:45 PM~5126120
> *new shop on 27-but Im not supposed to say anything good about him. :biggrin:
> *


You say what you want. but you know the saying fuck me once ,shame on you fuck me twice 



IM A STUPID FUCKING IDIOUT THAT SHOULD NTO HAVE TRUSTED YOUR BITCH ASS BUT I HAD NO OTHER CHOICE BECAUSE EVEN THOUGH I PAID YOU , YOU THOUHGT IT WAS A BETTER IDEA TO HOLD MY PARTS HOSTAGE


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

Go figure, 1 *** to another!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

Who the hell is big Sam.........NOBODY


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

I hate to tell ya Dave, but u give them far toooo much credit.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

talk later, i'm out


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 26 2006, 10:50 PM~5126167
> *Who the hell is big Sam.........NOBODY
> *


Not if big ass Wayne is around lol


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

Good night george.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

No one is talking about a beef, and yeah it is about having fun, but them fuckers act like their shit dont stink, i just personally dont trust them as far as i can throw them.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

damn i feel the love...........lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

And yet i dont understand why u choose to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 26 2006, 10:58 PM~5126225
> *damn i feel the love...........lol :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

I dont mean to talk shit, but its the truth i'd tell ya in person.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

alright every 1 , gotta go to bed, gotta work in the morning. It's been fun. love ya, 
Virgie.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 26 2006, 11:07 PM~5126299
> *You cant judge a whole club by a couple members-There is some realy cool people in city limits.I dont know them all but if there cool with me,im cool with them. Nate and nate-rob-charles-pebo-lonnie-there alot more that are cool as fuck.
> When i was with beaver in low4life he had my back too-never chilled with sam but i will give him a chance!  Great 2006  :worship: Drama free :worship:
> *


ok


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 26 2006, 11:08 PM~5126303
> *alright every 1 , gotta go to bed, gotta work in the morning. It's been fun. love ya,
> Virgie.
> *


Yea me too going to get some ass peace..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 26 2006, 11:17 PM~5126373
> *Anybody want a 1967 chevelle ss elcamino?  Its clean just needs chance to hook it up-mint green :barf:  frame too lol  any how its a  nice car.400 $ no motor or tranny.Tell louis about it.
> *


let him know..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

You know dave i realize youre the peace maker but I still (like everyone else) cant figure out why you back him . You like picking up the pieces. I seem to remember (if its the same car ) that larry was suppose to paint that car a year ago but decide he wante dmore money which is how wayne and virgie ended up getting fucked it all revolved around that car.didnt it? larry fucked you wich ended up leaving you holding all the shit. and yet your still his cheerleader???????????????????????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

Would the reason he HOOKED IT UP as you call it was because he needed the money. I am sure it was. I mean this with much respect, but if you have ANY dilusions that he did that for you youre wrong. He did that for himself. you talk about art coming over with all these guys when you and your kids where there. HE PUT YOU IN THAT SITUATION. You think what you want, last summer was the worst for larry and youre right Lansing is a small town but hes world wide now for being arip off artist, and I wouldnt want to be a cheer leader for any one, that you know when he gets back where he wants to be hes going to start fucking people again.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 26 2006, 11:51 PM~5126569
> *I hear you.Also i assumed no risk on the paint job-and i gave him no $$$$
> AND U KNOW THIS MAYYNNEEEE :biggrin:   much love geezze didnt mean to stir up a shit storm!  peace bro
> I saw this icon thought u would like it!
> *


We love you Dave and you know it all we have to do is get you over this big rim thing. and yes i am back on because I did not get a peice of ass like I was supposed to....


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 27 2006, 12:51 AM~5126569
> *I hear you.Also i assumed no risk on the paint job-and i gave him no $$$$
> AND U KNOW THIS MAYYNNEEEE :biggrin:  much love geezze didnt mean to stir up a shit storm!  peace bro
> I saw this icon thought u would like it!
> *


That is pretty funny.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 27 2006, 12:59 AM~5126613
> *We love you Dave and you know it all we have to do is get you over this big rim thing. and yes i am back on because I did not get a peice of ass like I was supposed to.... Amanda is acting like Larry..
> *


What promising and not delivering?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Well I have been asleep most of the day have to take Isaac home in the morning so I think I will go get Zacks switch box and start fucking wit it..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Mar 27 2006, 12:01 AM~5126621
> *What promising and not delivering?
> *


Yes...thats it.


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 27 2006, 01:00 AM~5126618
> *lol crazy chance!  you talking about the icon g?
> *


yes I hate that fucking dictator.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Mar 27 2006, 12:02 AM~5126626
> *yes I hate that fucking dictator.
> *



Watch what you say he will have his lynch mob on that ass.....


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

Hey I was watching animal cops in detroit the other day and saw a three axle marathon truck in there :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 27 2006, 01:03 AM~5126632
> *Watch what you say he will have his lynch mob on that ass.....
> *


he already does


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Mar 27 2006, 12:03 AM~5126634
> *Hey I was watching animal cops in detroit the other day and saw a three axle marathon truck in there :biggrin:
> *


No shit they are phasing out the big ones three axel is what they are going to stick with...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Dave is not going to bed hes going back to his porn site.... :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Look George your not the only one who can roll a trailer with out fucking up the tractor... :biggrin: Kinda looks like the old Marathon trailers..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Whos this?????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 27 2006, 01:08 AM~5126652
> *Look George your not the only one who can roll a trailer with out fucking up the tractor... :biggrin:  Kinda looks like the old Marathon trailers..
> *


Thats wierd thats exactly where my trailer fell off the right side


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

This fucker is gangster


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 27 2006, 01:10 AM~5126660
> *Whos this?????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Where do you find all this shit?lol


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 27 2006, 01:11 AM~5126666
> *This fucker is gangster
> *


They call those truck trailers for some reason they are nice but a bitch to back up


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 27 2006, 01:13 AM~5126675
> *hmmmmmmmmmm
> *


youve got issues :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

ive got my interview at Sygma tommorow wish me luck I fthis job pays what i think it does ill be happy


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Heres my new paint booth FEDEX should be dropping it off in a couple days..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Mar 27 2006, 12:12 AM~5126668
> *Where do you find all this shit?lol
> *


google.com images


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 27 2006, 01:17 AM~5126695
> *Heres my new paint booth FEDEX should be dropping it off in a couple days..
> *


What do you need that for larry had a booth and he also had painted cars full of shit


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

im out man Ive got a lot of shit to do tomorrow so ill call you and let you know what happens


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Wayne what it do?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

waaaasssaaaponing :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

does open.shit im gonna drive with my hood and trunk open.what it do


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Mar 26 2006, 11:36 PM~5125314
> *SO I HEARD OUR NAME IN HERE SO I THOUGHT I WOULD CHECK IT OUT IS THIS A CHALLEGE HOMEBOY OR JUST TALKIN?
> *


just some shit talkin.we cant afford a hopper yet. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i think i hurt their feelins,talkin about the hopper thing.just a little payback from the smart coment last year at the summit sayin that beat up ass car was untouchable.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 27 2006, 08:04 AM~5127367
> *i think i hurt their feelins,talkin about the hopper thing.just a little payback from the smart coment last year at the summit sayin that beat up ass car was untouchable.
> *


yea I hear ya haters.......


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what crackin fellas? i seen that cutlass today out front of michigan off road.white and gold?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

why does everybody hate the big white dude with the four door 68


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

where u at dave? aint like you got a job :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

it looked nice from what i seen. and from what it used to look like.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dave u takin your shit to indy?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

nice to see u city limits in our thread.see how much shit we talk.dont take shit to personel all in fun and games homies :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> Who the hell is big Sam.........NOBODY
> [/quote yo first of all i was trying to be cool and leave ya alone but now this uh who ever low 68 impala is you dont know me so if you want beef with me no problem but you shouldent put other peoples name in your moth like that cause the only reason i even came on ya fuckin site was because ya mentioned our name if you go on city limits thread you wont see ya name cause we wasent trying to have this but if this what ya want so be it we can beef at every show no problem cause all i did was come on ya thread and ask a question but ya always wanna say somebody talkin shit so now i am fuck you see dave this is what i was talkin about.


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> > Who the hell is big Sam.........NOBODY
> > [/quote yo first of all i was trying to be cool and leave ya alone but now this uh who ever low 68 impala is you dont know me so if you want beef with me no problem but you shouldent put other peoples name in your moth like that cause the only reason i even came on ya fuckin site was because ya mentioned our name if you go on city limits thread you wont see ya name cause we wasent trying to have this but if this what ya want so be it we can beef at every show no problem cause all i did was come on ya thread and ask a question but ya always wanna say somebody talkin shit so now i am fuck you see dave this is what i was talkin about.
> 
> 
> What is this about?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

HI


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hey dog, like you said i dont know you dont know me but like u said if u want to beef with me no problem. who ever i am im wayne live at 1323 knollwood ave on the north side so if there is a problem just let me know we aint got to wait for a show. im not no internet gangsta or nothin actually i just got a computer so if you cant take jokes n shit then what ever. im down for what ever. i live next to chappi's mom .holla


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sorry dont know what iam am doing (Amanda) so I am out


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

you say that our shit dont stink but i dont see you on our thread and we are trying to be cool with you and all i keep on seeing is city limits this and city limits that and yes lansing is very small and we can get along if everyone would just see that we all just show one love lowriding not hating


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Mar 27 2006, 09:33 PM~5131592
> *you say that are shit dont stink but i dont see you on are thred and we are trying to be cool with you and all i keep on seeing is city limit city limit  and yes lansing is very small and we can get along if every one would just see that we all just sho one love lowriding not hating
> *


AGAIN I ASK WHAT IS THE PROBLEM LESTER?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

first off wayne didn't say shit, his girl did which is me. last that i knew......freedom of speach is still one of the ammendments. I'm the one that said all that shit. If ya'll dont like what i said than dont read it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

no problem george u know my girl is crazy and gots a big mouth and says what she wants to.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 27 2006, 08:41 PM~5131622
> *no problem george u know my girl is crazy and gots a big mouth and says what she wants to.
> *



At least she knows how to type on here(Amanda )


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

dave Frank chester
Vacuumornametelinc
(734) 941-9100
www.vacuumorna-metal.com


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Mar 27 2006, 11:33 PM~5131592
> *you say that our shit dont stink but i dont see you on our thread and we are trying to be cool with you and all i keep on seeing is city limits this and city limits that  and yes lansing is very small and we can get along if everyone would just see that we all just show one love lowriding not hating
> *


 i aint in your guys thread because i dont know you guys. remember when u seen me and my girl at q.d. did i come of at u like some bitch or somethin???cause i aint never dissed you or you peeps so lets correct this shit.


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 27 2006, 08:31 PM~5131589
> *hey dog, like you said i dont know you dont know me but like u said if u want to beef with me no problem. who ever i am im wayne live at 1323 knollwood ave on the north side so if  there is a problem just let me know we aint got to wait for a show. im not no internet gangsta or nothin actually i just got a computer so if you cant take jokes n shit then what ever. im down for what ever. i live next to chappi's mom .holla
> *


well like i said homie you act like you wanna call me out and you dont even know me it dont make no sense but whatevever is whatever i dont even know why ya dont like us but thats up to ya and joken man aint callen people out over the internet that you dont even know you joke with people you know so i stay at 110 lincoln ave on the south side but man my kids stay here man and i will pretect them at all cost so just keep our name alone and we will to if not then i guess you make the decision


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Mar 27 2006, 09:45 PM~5131638
> *dave    Frank chester
> Vacuumornametelinc
> (734) 941-9100
> ...


waht is this????????????????????????????


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Mar 27 2006, 09:46 PM~5131647
> *well like i said homie you act like you wanna call me out and you dont even know me it dont make no sense but whatevever is whatever i dont even know why ya dont like us but thats up to ya and joken man aint callen people out over the internet  that you dont even know you joke with people you know so i stay at 110 lincoln ave on the south side but man my kids stay here man and i will pretect them at all cost so just keep our name alone and we will to if not then i guess you make the decision
> *


Hey you better be careful wayne the E THUG is back LOLLOLLOLLOLLOL


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 27 2006, 09:50 PM~5131676
> *thanks beaver! :thumbsup:    the chromer G
> *


Cool . 


hey lester you need to control your boy. are we going to be nice or start the same shit in here?


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

it just seems like there is a unnecessary competition between everyone and it should be squashed right here and right now, so 06 can be all good


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Mar 27 2006, 09:52 PM~5131700
> *it just seems like there is a unnecessary competition between everyone and it should be squashed right here and right now, so 06 can be all good
> *


It just seems to me that Sam is looking to start some shit or he is just bored . I dont know i thought we delt with this shit a while back.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

my kids stay here with me to and like a father i protect them also.aint nobody tryin to call anybody out belive that.but like i said im down for what ever, all bullshit aside


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dont worry dave it'll be alright.(DAVE HAS NO BEEF).


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

first of all goerge i was trying to be cool all i did was try and come on ya thread and ask a question next thing you know people are talking about who is big sam nobody that shit wasent cool ididnt say shit about none of your members and stop telling les to tell me to calm down he aint my dad so like i said im trying to be cool just keep city limits name of ya thread


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

first of all goerge i was trying to be cool all i did was try and come on ya thread and ask a question next thing you know people are talking about who is big sam nobody that shit wasent cool ididnt say shit about none of your members and stop telling les to tell me to calm down he aint my dad so like i said im trying to be cool just keep city limits name of ya thread


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Mar 27 2006, 10:01 PM~5131772
> *first of all goerge i was trying to be cool all i did was try and come on ya thread and ask a question next thing you know people are talking about who is big sam nobody that shit wasent cool ididnt say shit about none of your members and stop telling les to tell me to calm down he aint my dad so like i said im trying to be cool just keep city limits name of ya thread
> *


First off sam i will say what ever I want. In my thread . if your trolling threads to see whos saying what. you need to find something else to do. does it matter what is said in here. NO if youre looking to start shit then it would be easy to do so. by going into other peoples shit wouldnt it. Just because your members are too embarassed to say anything in their own thread thats your problem not ours. So the point is get on with the shit starting or go to your own thread. :biggrin: Shall we go again?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

you know what goerge its no use with you you just dont understand and i will leave you alone because your so tuff i remeber when we use to be able to talk but now you just think your shit dont stank


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Why did you make him leave George


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

jokes people.. whats all the tenson about with these two clubs ?? larry??thats it were gonna convert are club to a street gang.( batos locos per eber)


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 27 2006, 09:23 PM~5131928
> *jokes people.. whats all the tenson about with these two clubs ?? larry??thats it were gonna convert are club to a street gang.( batos locos per eber)
> *



Per Eber and Eber :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hello untouchable c.c. members so am i out of the club now????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 27 2006, 09:24 PM~5131943
> *hello untouchable c.c. members so am i out of the club now????
> *



No, just your girl!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 27 2006, 10:18 PM~5131879
> *Why did you make him leave George
> *


If you have a legit gripe about something thats great. But it seemed to me he was looking for an argument. I have time for that. sam ctually was a really good friend fo mine before the larry and moe shit im soory i lost him as a friend, but our morales had a difference of opinion. He left because didnt want to play with george beacause I always make the girls cry :biggrin: because im georgie porgy pudin pie


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Mar 27 2006, 09:28 PM~5131973
> *If you have a legit gripe about something thats great. But it seemed to me he was looking for an argument.  I have time for that. sam ctually was a really good friend fo mine before the larry and moe shit im soory i lost him as a friend, but our morales had a difference of opinion.  He left because didnt want to play with george beacause I always make the girls cry :biggrin: because im georgie porgy pudin pie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Mar 27 2006, 09:28 PM~5131973
> *If you have a legit gripe about something thats great. But it seemed to me he was looking for an argument.  I have time for that. sam ctually was a really good friend fo mine before the larry and moe shit im soory i lost him as a friend, but our morales had a difference of opinion.  He left because didnt want to play with george beacause I always make the girls cry :biggrin: because im georgie porgy pudin pie
> *


uh o, we are in trouble!!!!(playin) :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

shit, i didnt mean to start no shit but hey whatever is whatever!!!!!!!!!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 27 2006, 09:43 PM~5132029
> *shit, i didnt mean to start no shit but hey whatever is whatever!!!!!!!!!!lol :biggrin:
> *


Virg or Wayne?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

oh yeah its virgie again.


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

What up fellas....Chance, George, Wayne. & Dave. I see you'all are on on the site tonight. Though what's up with the trash talk fellas? Man...this shit is crazy! We need to just the the shit alone. 

How...we ever gonna get to be a respected club?? Remember to get respect, you give respect!!! We only go on the offensive if we need to. Do we want our kids thinking this shit is normal?

Oh well, whatever fellas...lets just thing.

Well it's 20 to midnight and I work in the am, Peace - Out...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 27 2006, 09:44 PM~5132042
> *oh yeah its virgie again.
> *



Always starting shit, Men are more sensitive then we are, dont forget


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

my new screen name will be shit talker!!!!!!!!!!!! lets see who else is sensitive. :twak: :twak:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Mar 27 2006, 09:44 PM~5132050
> *What up fellas....Chance, George, Wayne. & Dave.  I see you'all are on on the site tonight.  Though what's up with the trash talk fellas?  Man...this shit is crazy!  We need to just the the shit alone.
> 
> How...we ever gonna get to be a respected club??  Remember to get respect, you give respect!!!  We only go on the offensive if we need to.  Do we want our kids thinking this shit is normal?
> ...



We were just having fun, (Amanda, Not Chance)


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

Good Night Raul.


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

so look the last thing im going to say you respect all are members we respect yours and thats it


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ok good night.....BYE


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

Good night people. You too sam. Sam if there is a problem with somone in here you are mor than welcome to pm me and we will see if there is resolution. No one meant to piss you guys off but you seem to take it that way. You shouldnt be so defensive. Im out


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HEY AMANDA, the guys r trying to kick us off and start a female untouchable thread, so that we can talk shit and offend everyone!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :nono:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

Love you girls, :biggrin: not you guys. This isnt a lolo version of broke bitch mountian . LOL


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Mar 28 2006, 12:59 AM~5132127
> *Love you girls, :biggrin:  not you guys.  This isnt a lolo version of broke bitch mountian . LOL
> *


Whats that mean???????? :dunno:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Ok, Im out, goooooooooood night!!!! Love you too, george (Amanda)


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

Good night, c-ya tommarrow (virgie)


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hello people it's me the most hated ****** in lansing(wayne) :biggrin:


----------



## Paris87 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey Chance,
Got ahold of Jagster he said $150 set up fee
$135 chrome 
$145 Gold
Can't get ahold of mark at plaque werks left 3 messages and emailed him
Joel at Jagster said with that set up fee he can do spinners, key chains, licence plates, ect.

I will still try to get ahold of Mark..........if you get a plasma cutter make sure you get all of the filters and shit with it Stew didn't now we have a plasma sitting we cant use. :thumbsdown:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

This is bullshit, you guys started all this shit while I was at work. So now its time for me to start it all back up again.....J/K 

Who are you fighting Chuey??????? Tres Punto's :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

By the way the shit between me and Larry is over. Not going to be best friends but not going to be enemies. Everyone here has their opinion on him, and this will be the last I speak of him. Dont want to cause any waves with people who have a problem with him. He did admit to me that the deal with Wayne was fucked up and Waynes car should have been done right. I guess thats a first step admitting you are wrong, but that was not all his fault anyways there were other people involved in it from the begining. I was one who was supposed to help and did not so I cant talk shit.. Time to move on, to our shit. He asked me if I would not talk shit anymore about him and I told him I would not.... watch out some one runs back to Larry and tells him everything that is written on here about him. You know who you are... so make sure you let him know I stopped....... Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 28 2006, 12:11 AM~5132939
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIPE  YOU FAT BASTURD!!!!!   the club should call jenny for leapys present :roflmao:    Have a safe 19  :biggrin:    peaceout!
> *


you should get your dad to pay for more of your stuff


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

See what chubel can do wit dis :biggrin: hook it up wit sum of dat bird


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

This shit is gangsta


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

what do u think your guy charges to recover door panels..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Zack other pump is done minus the motor, and his switch box is ready......


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

happy birthday many more to come :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

happy birthday lipe :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Mar 28 2006, 05:07 AM~5133366
> *See what chubel can do wit dis :biggrin: hook it up wit sum of dat bird
> *


thats funny as hell :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

was sup kevin?


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

what up man,happy b-day lipe


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

days like this I really miss my friends. HAPPY B DAY LIPE


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Does a white boy get a VL placa.......yes dey do.. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

would it be easier to bring him the peices and let him do it..or bring him the whole car/and thanks for the props on the club plus i want to something like a caddy emblem on the headliner..i think that would look neat.. :dunno:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 28 2006, 12:40 PM~5135754
> *you feel like you 18 going on 240lbs????  yes we know,Thats why we need club donations to help with your wieght loss.j/k I think were going to hold you down any let wayne get his spanking on!
> *


We all need to put in for dave's new hair


----------



## FatAzz (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 27 2006, 12:35 AM~5126041
> *You should see it now...FAT AZZ hooked it up :thumbsup: nuisence  that is
> *


thanks bror you cant make a show car if you cant pay your bills.we took that car to a whole new level believe it.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

we can hook you up Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

whats up raul & fatazz


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

whats going on dave


----------



## FatAzz (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mudsniper_@Mar 28 2006, 06:09 PM~5137067
> *whats up raul & fatazz
> *


what up, hope everbody is gettin ready for indy,michigan needs to show the lowridin community who runs the midwest believe it


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lipe birthday party,


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

One bottle down in ten minutes....100 proof ******


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Almost time to start talking shit,,,,,,,, getting drunk fiucoiwubmn qinc djjjcnoijsn cfjuhbd fiemnijubd


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

u fucker r nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:tongue:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Cant work on the car tonight no weldewr wayne is fuckeds up,, hang on c


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Wayynnes not gong home tonigth :0 kevina chon chon


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

leave him where he lays!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:uh: :angry: :cheesy: fuucckkkkkkne in drunnnnnnksd


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 28 2006, 09:43 PM~5138983
> *leave him where he lays!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Kevin said okkkkk


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

too bad daves not here kevein has a thing for skinny guys


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ya'll need a new hobby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> ya'll need a new hobby!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/quote
> 
> I like city limits


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hey wayne's talking shit...... oh wait he's at chance's and chance is online w/ only 1 computer. lo68impala must be a ghost..lol


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

you better quit..... wouldn't want them to start crying again.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hey dave will make my screen name so that wayne don't get blamed for me talking shit.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HI George :wave: (Virgie)


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

DAVE WHAT THE FUCK ***** HHHHHHH


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 28 2006, 09:49 PM~5139034
> *
> *


COOL


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

THANKS KEVIN FOR TELLING ALL MY BUISNESS


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

Again i miss all the fun but things are the way they are :biggrin: my brother ia a bitch not telling me shit but i see how it is. THATS FUCKED UP. Amanda remember bullets are only 22 centsLOL


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

Hi virgie what up Paul wall


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

I will get back on here later this piece of shit site is goign to make me mad.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

kevein and Lipe havin funnnnnnn


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

what a b-day present :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

That's not the cross i was expecting. kinda dictates the name, don't ya think. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Mar 28 2006, 10:21 PM~5139235
> *what a b-day present :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


newbie dont come here talking chit.....

lipe is sick


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

fuck it, gotta start somewhere!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah i had to change that shit..... we all know im far from the cross.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

nasty ass you puked on your sock!!!!!!!!!!!! :barf: :barf: :barf: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Mar 28 2006, 10:29 PM~5139295
> *Yeah i had to change that shit..... we all know im far from the cross.
> *


 I cant stand newbies......


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

thats ok, we cant stand you


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Mar 28 2006, 10:32 PM~5139320
> *thats ok, we cant stand you
> *


YOUR A NEW BIE I LOVE YOU VIRGIE


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

YOUR IN TROUBLEEEEEEEEEEEEE. IM TELLING MY SISTER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

LEPI IS DONE


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Alright fuckers, its been fun gotta go to bed now. Talk to ya later.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

HI


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

FUCK


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

[ :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 28 2006, 10:28 PM~5139279
> *
> 
> lipe is sick
> *


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 28 2006, 10:31 PM~5139311
> *
> *


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

wELL HERE i AM TWO FLATS ON THE LAER DOGGGGGG AND BY MYSELF FUCK IT DRUNCK AS A MOTHE5R YO WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO0


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

LIPE IS FUCKED


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

wYANE WHERTE ARE YOU????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

lOOKING FOR TIRES FOR a cavliar thjanks krazzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

im right here dog


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

my bad mufacka my girkl was on here im drunk as a miu facka


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

no more 100 proof vodka and red bull :nono: :nono:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 29 2006, 10:28 AM~5141643
> *no more 100 proof vodka and red bull :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm glad that I only have 1 birthday a year :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

once the world stops spinning we need to get back working on the car. :around:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

what it dew???


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

whats up dirty ds :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

ASKED KEVIN TO PULL THE CAR AHEAD IN THE DRIVE WAY 15 FEET AND LOOK WHAT HAPPENED TO IT


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

the aftermath from last night


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

somebody needs some tires


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

KEVINS A FUCKING IDIOT!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

we got into it with some taco bell workers cause we slid sideways into the parking lot at about 70mph :biggrin: :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

chance did that shit not kevin


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah right


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hi dave from virgie


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dog im tired as a mugg,just painted my living room


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lots of progress tonight





































More


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Dave thanks for the welder again, Luis thanks for staying untill 6am. Metal work is getting close to being done.. :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 30 2006, 05:28 AM~5147633
> *Dave thanks for the welder again,    Luis thanks for staying untill 6am. Metal work is getting close to being done.. :biggrin:
> *


Looks really good guys and girls. Somebody tell Chpi I said what up. I dlike to talk to him if he remembers me?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

LOOKIN NICE.THE FRAME IS DONE,WRAPPED AND READY. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WAAASSSUP WHERES MY GRAPE SODA


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

what it do.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

what's going on kevin


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

Actually it's Lisa- I am checking out your pictures- I hope you had fun on your birthday. Sorry I wasn't there!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mudsniper_@Mar 31 2006, 11:19 AM~5156473
> *Actually it's Lisa- I am checking out your pictures- I hope you had fun on your birthday. Sorry I wasn't there!
> *


cool nice to see you on our thread. we had a lot of fun on my birthday as if you can't see chance's car. good to hear from you and talk to you guys soon. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 31 2006, 03:15 PM~5157395
> *was up fuckers-I got the impala back today from storage.Gota do the trunk and my girls dad is going to freshing up the engine>but it shouda be all good to roll to indy! :biggrin:    Going to take off the 22s,slap on some smaller 1s.I got 20s and 14,gota make a choice!Hollar people!          D
> *


do you REALLY want our Opinion :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

420


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

que pasa????


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 31 2006, 06:29 PM~5158549
> *Wazzz up geeeze.I already know you like the 20s beter then the 14s-we know how u are and how u roll. :roflmao:  I dont want to rock the vouges on the tripple golds so i need new rubber for them.The 20s are bolt on and go,new meat new rims you know.Man i brought my car home today and it rained hard as hell and hailed to,welcome home-shitty! Chance are u done with the welder please let me know! hollar people!    420!
> *


I hear ya just trying to give you a hard time. It rained here last night too. Trying to charge my batteries. so I can roll toinight


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

just got out of work wanted to say was sup


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

420


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

Ive got sonuds in the truck now :biggrin: What pictures are back now?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

ttt per eber


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

august 13 boostmobile midwest showdown..mark your calanders at the milan dragway


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Dave, sorry if u think i started a fight.....believe me i wasn't trying too.... its just kinda messed up about how u feel about girls. Just remember u came from a female.... u love female....(i think..lol) and it's a female whom loves and takes care of you even though your an ASSHOLE  I mean how would u feel if it was C instead of nicole??? No matter what the sex of the baby.... its still your baby!!!!!!!!!!!! Love ya much. Peace out. P.S.... Didn't want to start a fight.... I love you all.... :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

u got some sounds now george? what did you get? :0


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 3 2006, 07:53 PM~5173418
> *u got some sounds now george? what did you get? :0
> *


Alpine head unit fosgate amps and diamond audio subs its hard to fit anything in the cab of a truck but im working on it.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

whats up isany working leps car tonight


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up fuckers????????we gonna go work on the cab cab???


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Apr 4 2006, 05:05 PM~5178537
> *Alpine head unit fosgate amps and diamond audio subs its hard to fit anything in the cab of a truck but im working on it.
> *


thats cool better than nothin :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

shit, was up u excited about the baby?????????????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Apr 4 2006, 03:39 PM~5178691
> *Shit not if you woulda stayed your punk ass in lansing-we got many car system hookups.Yep thats right run of to cali and bring the anal lube because your going to pay out the ass! The system its self is cheaper out there isnt it gee?I heard rims and systems are cheap out there.Hook it up! :thumbsup: Tell MASTER P i said hi,
> I miss that little dude.Is he doing beter in the schools down there?no bomb threats or nothin right?lol..Im just kidding tell him I said was up..Peace....
> *


Shit im still loking to find out about the velour , huh whats up with that? Things are cheaper here depends where you go


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Apr 5 2006, 05:19 PM~5185774
> *was up people! hope 2006 is a good year! these pictures are before I even got to clean it!can wait to fix the little spots and make that shit sick!   Peace out fuckers!
> *


 :around: looking good !! can wait to see it in person. peace out.


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

yes bro , I do want the front clip. we will hook up soon. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Yo Dave I like the pics of the car with the 20's. It makes it look alot different. All good though - you know.

I'll be stopping to check on our Jersey's tomorrow, and I'll give ya'll a shout... with details.

Peace-Out


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

getting there :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

trying something new


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

OK i have front and rear seats ready to go to the interior guy..pm me let me know whats up


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

congrats homie :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Atta boy Dave, we new you could do it. Congrats man....we'll see you tomorrow - Daddy!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS DAVE AND NICOLE.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

YEAH IT A GIRL...wtg :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Apr 6 2006, 10:18 PM~5193748
> *Its a girl
> *


CONGRATULATIONS :biggrin: Gun shopping next week :biggrin:


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Apr 6 2006, 11:18 PM~5193748
> *Its a girl
> *


congratulations from outta control :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Apr 7 2006, 01:13 PM~5197186
> *CONGRATULATIONS  :biggrin:  Gun shopping next week :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: If you only knew-Ive been there hell with cierra,I have full custidy of her now Because of bullshit on her moms side.I almost snapped with cierra-So Im kinda like a time bomb with males and my girls...Thats bad when you have 3 pitts and some bad ass guns-crazy thought going thru the head-bad :roflmao: Bad combo! I will do my best to control my temper and keep my hair! but i think thats a goner :rofl: O and Geeze your time is coming,you have 3 beautifull girls too,so good luck to you. Hollar Peace out!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

cool congratulations dogg :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

SUP GUYS, SEE YA IN INDY LOOK US UP WE ALL NEED TO GET TOGETHER. PM ME WE WILL LEAVE HERE FRI ALSO GONGRATS ON SHORTY ENJOY EM THEY GROW FAST


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Apr 7 2006, 01:30 PM~5197323
> *Yep it a girl..I think its all a set up.Atleast it will be a good excuse for when I snap and go postal,lol...I cant belive I have another little girl.Good call virgie you were right,but at the same time Im cussing you out!lol..Im going to be a 50 y/o man trying to beat up 20 y/o/ trying to fuck my girls-its not going to happen-I think im deffinitly going to go to jail now,2 females-shit im fucked.I got yard work for the rest of my life,cause I live with is women.Enough with the bird cluck already.We named her Jeanette Marie Grimes.6pounds,20 inches,feisty already.lol.Hollar peace out!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats homie


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

congrats homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: much love


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Apr 7 2006, 10:42 PM~5199865
> *:roflmao:  shit my man wayne needs one of those! :thumbsup:
> *


one of what fucker????shit my grill boutsta to be done time fo indy :0 :0 indy indy indy.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah right. i bet if them clowns ate some ice cream there shit would be hurtin.anyways congrats on the baby homeboy dont worry the sks is all you'll need.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

She's so pretty. Couldn't have gotten any closer Dave?lol How's Nicole doing? Hopefully we'll see you guys tomarrow.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: some more work done on the car... back to work on tuesday..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

see u boyz in indy


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

if we go!!!!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

well we got the next car..it's a 1972 el camino.. ( luis's car ) ... this one will have to be worked on during nice days do to something being in the garage..


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

oh boy my old lady got a new car and now she wants some gucci or louie inserts.. :0 see she goes out gets her windows tinted and puts some 12s in the trunk and not she got the custom car bug..before u know it she will have 20s and air ride..i say air ride beacuse its a 2005 malibu..cant put switches on that


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Apr 10 2006, 12:00 AM~5210552
> *well we got the next car..it's a 1972 el camino.. ( luis's car ) ... this one will have to be worked on during nice days do to something being in the garage..
> *


damn looks like my spot got jacked from me its all good fuck it b.f.b.l owes me a paint job hope he dont fuck my ride up again


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

im fuckin out of here


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

whats up george :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

To all my friends in Untouchable C.C.

I have decide to part ways with with Untouchable CC and ride with a club alot closer to me. 

It was my intention to stay with Untouchable and possibly start a chapter out here but my time constraints and the fact i dont really know anyone out here, has made this an unreasonable goal for me.

I would like to remain friends as we where before, and I will never forget all those who helped with my truck. I still hope that I will someday be able to repay those of you who gave their time to help me out. 

You always have a place to stay In Cali if you need. :biggrin: (still waiting for some visitors)

With much respect George


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

its all good bro we still love ya. :tears:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 10 2006, 06:56 PM~5215917
> *damn looks like my spot got jacked from me its all good fuck it b.f.b.l owes me a paint job hope he dont fuck my ride up again
> *


How much money do you have for your paint because i can get some deals out here. Let me know what you want


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

thats how it should be :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Apr 10 2006, 10:01 PM~5216941
> *thats how it should be :biggrin:
> *


Thats how it is. thats only 9 of 16 cars soon to be over twenty so Ive been told :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost211_@Apr 10 2006, 09:04 PM~5216950
> *Thats how it is.  thats only 9 of 16 cars soon to be over twenty  so Ive been told :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

I can't wait to get my car finished so that i can ride...all these nice days are killing me :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Apr 10 2006, 10:19 PM~5217012
> *I can't wait to get my car finished so that i can ride...all these nice days are killing me :biggrin:
> *


I know exactly how you feel


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 10 2006, 11:59 PM~5217491
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 11 2006, 12:23 AM~5217610
> *Hey dave is Larry going to repaint my car for free too???? Why would you tell Wayne that Larry is painting his car for free???????
> *


Hey can I get some of that free paint?????????????


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 11 2006, 12:42 AM~5217719
> *Just to let everyone know I am out of this club. As far as I am concerned this is not what a TRUE club is supposed to be about. Maybe I expect too much from everyone as far as helping each other out. I was going to indy to support my club and the people in it who are taking their cars but I figured why should I support people who dont support me or other members of the club. A club is supposed to HELP EACH OTHER OUT, not a select few.. Once Lipes car was done I had full intentions on doing the other members of this clubs cars as I said I would. But if Dave can get Larry to do it for free so be it. I dont like when people talk about me behind my back, and I dont like talking about people behind their back. But there is a lot of this going on and I am guilty just as most of the other members in this club. I learned how to paint for the members of this club. not for me my shit is done allready, I bought welders and air compressors and all that other shit to help out the members of my club.I DONT NEED IT MY SHIT IS DONE.. A member once told me that I was going to far trying to help too many people. And my responce was that is what a club is about. I am here to help everyone and I expect the same. We took a 5000. dollar paint job down to 1500 by doing all the work ourselfs 1500 was for materials. FREE THATS WHAT IT WAS COSTING EVERYONE. NOTHING!!!!  I told Wayne that I would paint his car and I will if he wants me too, So dave you can get off that Larry shit because mark my words Larry is not painting nothing for free... Its that same bullshit that got Wayne in the position he is in now. I am going to do the things I told people I would do and then thats it. How much more could I have done for any of you?????  And thats really fucked up that you would even try and steer Wayne in Larrys direction DAVE!! You are insulting me and Wayne at the same time with that one......Fuck it thats all I have to say because I could go on for hours and it wont do anty good. I AM A BITCH AND WHAT EVER ELSE YOU WANT TO SAY. SORRY I COULD NOT MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY. AND DAVE ...........FUCK YOU....        PEACE  CHANCE
> *


Tel us how you really feel :angry:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:0


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

i drop the club also its not a family not even close.dave you are backstabing bitch and always have been.chance and lepi bust there ass none stop and get know resect for the better of the club fuck it.


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

dave why dont you get city limits&larrys nuts off your chin you panzy ass bitch


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

what up chance


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mudsniper_@Apr 11 2006, 10:43 AM~5219839
> *what up chance
> *


whats up


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dam i thought all you guys are real close :dunno:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Apr 11 2006, 10:58 AM~5219921
> *dam i thought all you guys are real close :dunno:
> *


We use to be close, like a family but unfortunately some ruin it for everone else. 
(Amanda)


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well dam thats a shame..i hope u guys work things out


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 11 2006, 12:24 PM~5220061
> *We use to be close, like a family but unfortunately some ruin it for everone else.
> (Amanda)
> *


Amanda (preggy) how come you dont get a screen name? Chance got pissed HUH :machinegun: wanting to hurt somebody. Wheres Craze at I pmed him no response :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

kevin


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

Well I think this thread is dead now


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

damn i touched a nerve sorry guys, i was just bullshittin about larry paintin my car.shit i aint even got the funds right now to do it .i had it but more important shit came about.so everybody is droppin out of the club i see.this competion shit is what fucked it all up.ridin around town with are cars was the shit. i had to work most the time last summer but my girl had fun and my kids.but like i said we were tight in the beginning what the fuck happened?????????to much drama.cant we all get along?well like george said this thread is dead so now i have no need for a computer..peace out.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

DAMN WAYNE, YOU DONE FUCKED EVERYTHING UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
C I started shit w/ another club, you done fucked up w/in the club. I had big plans
when the funds from u selling crack came in to fix up the 63 ........THANX ALOT!!!!!!!!!!! roflmao:twak:  :guns: :buttkick: :rofl: ::


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HELLOOOOOO
I see you guys. You cant ignore meeee!!!!!!! I know where u live.LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Apr 11 2006, 06:11 PM~5222155
> *HELLOOOOOO
> I see you guys. You cant ignore meeee!!!!!!! I know where u live.LOL :biggrin:
> *


I was making dinner :biggrin: But I see you too


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

hi george
C all the shit wayne started.lol


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Apr 11 2006, 06:52 PM~5222457
> *hi george
> C all the shit wayne started.lol
> *


i guess some people dont like being called out for no reason.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

what do u mean????????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

not sure what that means george???


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

were is the rest of my club at???????every fucken body droppin out then????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i'll ride untouchable by myself than.fuck it :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Im still in..Just dont want to fight.my moms here,yesterday was her birthday and I was all upset about b.s... I dont even know what i did,but im always down to help!much love peace out! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

was up dave??im strippin that grand national.got started today pullin shit off it .gots a sick ass rear end in it .


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:wave: much love to all of untouchable..everyone should unite and get along..theres not alot of us in michigan..we need to keep things tight


----------



## Paris87 (Jul 1, 2005)

Untouchable C.C. Is a family no matter what and every family has its good times and its bad times. The car club is about the *Cars and the Kids*. We can't just give up on somthing because times get hard. If there is a problem then sqash it.....or maybe talk to one another instead of jumping to conclusions. We need to live up to our name if we are going to be Untouchable we need to act that way...... we all love each other that is what makes us a family. Much Love


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

cant yal just get along????? hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

was sup untouchable c.c. anybody gonna write or type anything?????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Apr 13 2006, 08:27 AM~5232102
> *:wave: much love to all of untouchable..everyone should unite and get along..theres not alot of us in michigan..we need to keep things tight
> *


hell yea thats what we need.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

I think we need some club counseling. so lipe u out too??what the fuck?


----------



## ghost211 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 14 2006, 10:07 PM~5245025
> *I think we need some club counseling. so lipe u out too??what the fuck?
> *


Them guys leave their computer on some times still logged in


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 14 2006, 09:07 PM~5245025
> *I think we need some club counseling. so lipe u out too??what the fuck?
> *


yeah it seemed better when we just got together and rode... not all the drama but I'm still cool with everyone so don't think that i won't ride witcha


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

no i was lookin to see if anybody was bittin on then grand national parts.or t type or what ever the fuck it is.crazy came over to help me get the body off so i took that to the junk tonite and he took the frame to his house.now i got an ass load of parts in my back yard... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

was sup george,lipe??


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 14 2006, 09:32 PM~5245140
> *was sup george,lipe??
> *


whats up?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

shit im about to crash gotta go to work at 7 peace out george,lipe


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 14 2006, 09:38 PM~5245174
> *shit im about to crash gotta go to work at 7 peace out george,lipe
> *


peace :thumbsup:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HAPPY EASTER TO THE UNTOUCHABLE CC MEMBERS, FRIENDS AND MOST OF ALL FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!

TO THOSE WHOM DECIDE TO WALK AWAY (IF ANY OR IF ALL) REMEMBER.............BLOOD IS THICKER THAN WATER AND YOU'LL ALWAYS BE MY FAMILY.... NO CLUB NAME CAN EVER TAKE THAT AWAY!!!!!!!!! MUCH LOVE FROM VIRGIE, LIL WAYNE AND ANGELA :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Apr 13 2006, 08:27 AM~5232102
> *:wave: much love to all of untouchable..everyone should unite and get along..theres not alot of us in michigan..we need to keep things tight
> *




NICELY SAID :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

god dammit group hug!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

i just wanted to say what up to the untouchables, and to invite you guys to our 10 year party for Por vida c.c from detroit, if you can pm me your pres and vice pres names and a address so we can mail out the invitation.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Apr 15 2006, 02:10 PM~5247760
> *i just wanted to say what up to the untouchables, and to invite you guys to our 10 year party for Por vida c.c from detroit, if you can pm me your pres and vice pres names and a address so we can mail out the invitation.
> *


well we had some trouble with something i said and afew members are mad and dropped the club but neon nights is the prez,marathon1218 is the v.p. thanks for the invite hopefully we click back together as a club but you never know.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HAPPY EASTER TO EVERYBODY :thumbsup:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Hey Hey, No it's not fat Albert it's me, your elected spokes person Raul, also known as Neon Nights. I hate to tell you all, but I don't stress over anything but work. Thats's a given, it's something I have to do.

But, this bullshit with children (I mean people) not getting along doesn't phase me. I am true to the bone, a straight talker, and loyal to anyone, that shows me the same respect. That's why I don't like the thread necessarilly. Because anyone can say anything (under cloak & dagger); get on the phone, or go see someone in person. Hear their sighs, see their face. I'ts a hell of alot different that talking one way through the computer.

As for me - I love you all. Pat & me are here to stay, and with whomever wants to enjoy life with us. Our world is what we make it. Let no Man (figuratively speaking) take that away. 

When people have problems they resolve them at home. They don't take an ad out in the paper or put it on life for the whole world to know. 

Remember call me, or stop by and see Pat & me, whenever anybody wants. I try to make my rounds. But just like everyone I have other family too. Which I've never given up on either. And, I'm not about to start now with you all.

But remember I don't stress, do do yourselves a favor and don't either. 

Love one another, as I love you all.

Your hopefully respected president,
Raul....Peace 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

PS Jersey's are in, and they are tight. I will be getting them around to everyone this week. Or, give me a call if you can stop by. 

Thanks


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

thats understandable. like i said i wish i could help more i only get two days off a week and i aint even touched my car yet. i still got to put all my stereo shit back in.my seats got to get done ,all kinds of shit .but i hope we can all ride when its time i got mad love for all ya'll.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Hope everyone has fun in Indy. We can't wait to get our caddi out of storage so we can ride let alone go to Indy. (Amanda)
:wave: :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Hope you had fun and had a safe trip! Did u get your spread raul?Peace out!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Raul did'nt get a spread but he did pull a trophy though..Way to go Raul. It was a lot of fun. Gotta a lot of ideas for wayne's car. Made peace w/ members from other clubs, And I finally realize what lowriding is all about, family,friends and fun, not competition. Way to go City Limits.... they had some tight ass rides. Can't hate, but congratulate. :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

thanks again guys raul congrats on your award bro


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

thanks again guys raul congrats on your award bro


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Whats up UNTOUCHABLE CC........Have to say thanks to Wayne for all the help tonight.. And by the way you owe me a new hammer after breaking mine. Lipe's car is comming along.. Good looking in Indy congrats to you Raul and Pat on your trophy.. Wayne and Virg mad props to you for making the trip down and showing your car.............. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

was sup people had a blast in indy,even took my car,somebody posted a pic of it in post your rides pics of indy 06 .aint even begun to hook it up yet.at least one person liked my fo doe.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

aye chance u owe me a new finger, fucker my shits all fucked up.


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Por Vida is celebrating its 10 year anniversary next weekend April 29th. We tried to contact everyone in the lowrider scene but we know we missed a couple so here is an informal inviation to participants in the Michigan Lowrider scene. It should be a good time Free food free beer and a great kick off to the summer if anything. Any questions call 313-330-8083 Victor


Your Presence is Requested.

Help us Celebrate our…
10year anniversary 

1996-2006
The Por Vida C.B.C. Banquette will be an Adult Party. Formal attire please.

(no jeans or sneakers)

Day

Saturday, April 29, 2006

Arrival Time

six o’clock

Location

southgate civic center

14700 reaume pkwy

southgate, mi 48195

Dinner six thirty

Video seven o’clock

Honorary Awards seven thirty

Party the Night Away

eight o’clock thru

twelve o’clock

Though we would like to invite everyone to celebrate with us, unfortunately we must ask that each club be represented by no more than four people total. Por Vida is requesting the presence of your clubs’ President, Vice President (or equivalent) and guests.

Please tell your members that they are welcome after 8:00.



Thank You!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks for the invite,lucky we only have 3 members left,hopefully we can make it down.sounds like a good time


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up motion sickness??? :wave:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

what up fellas how was indy?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Apr 27 2006, 10:26 PM~5328858
> *what up fellas how was indy?
> *


not to bad everybody fell apart we got three members left took two cars one pulled a trophy.not bad at all we'll be back next year stronger than ever :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 25 2006, 06:08 AM~5308325
> *Whats up UNTOUCHABLE CC........Have to say thanks to Wayne for all the help tonight.. And by the way you owe me a new hammer after breaking mine. Lipe's car is comming along.. Good looking in Indy congrats to you Raul and Pat on your trophy..    Wayne and Virg mad props to you for making the trip down and showing your car.............. :biggrin:
> *


my hooptie :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

man i wanted to go so bad but i just couldnt make it i had a place to stay and everything :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry u couldn't make it. First time for the Indy show, had a great time. Saw a lot of nice ass rides. Some really extreme rides.... I personally wanna be able to drive my shit while i show it, and not just show it. Mad props for those cars though. Really looking forward to the local shows :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

was sup people none of my c.c. members come in here no more just me and my girl i wanna say whats up from untouchable c.c. and that were gettin smaller but we aint goin no place :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Wayne & Virgie, thanks for sticking-hard with our club. You guys are what make a club keep working. I want to say thanks for coming with Pat & me to Indy. You guys made the trip more fun. We'll have to get together for dinner soon & talk about what shows we'll be able to make together. 

I know Pat & I will be making alot of show this year. We've made so many friends with the shows that we've been to though the years. That we're never alone, no matter where we go. And we look forward to you guys being a good part
of our summer.

Keep the faith - more friends to come, then maybe members. 

Peace to all....
Raul


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Want to say thanks to Wayne for the help tonight, Firewall came out nice as hell. Thanks again Big Wayne!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Pics of the fire wall Wayne did..


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: the underbody is all done... ready to go back on the prame


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WHATS UP UNTOUCHABLE C.C.?dat prame is lookin good


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@May 1 2006, 07:15 PM~5351515
> *Hey Wayne & Virgie, thanks for sticking-hard with our club.  You guys are what make a club keep working.  I want to say thanks for coming with Pat & me to Indy.  You guys made the trip more fun.  We'll have to get together for dinner soon & talk about what shows we'll be able to make together.
> 
> I know Pat & I will be making alot of show this year.  We've made so many friends with the shows that we've been to though the years.  That we're never alone, no matter where we go.  And we look forward to you guys being a good part
> ...


hell yeah i'll try to get them days off work,lookin forward to goin to them shows.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i wanna get lipes and chances car done so they can at least ride out if they want to. just alot of work not enough time in the day it seems then you get parking tickets cause chances neighbor is a hater callin the police when we park in the street.punk bitch


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up dave??? everything ok with you?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 3 2006, 07:39 AM~5361793
> *whats up dave??? everything ok with you?
> *


Was up wayne! Babys doing great..My car is almost done,im ready to ride!!! lepi car is looking great!!! I know hes feeling the pain of wanting to ride that..lol..
Peace all!!..D


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah.lipe wants to ride bad as hell shit by the time we get done he'll be to tired to play :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

nice pics lookin good guys


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks man :biggrin: been workin hard on it.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Brake lines, fuel line, hydro lines, body mounts..........CHECK :biggrin: :biggrin:
Time for the body to go back on the frame... 












































































:thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice to see your working shit looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

body finally back on da prame..still a lot of work to do back we got a lot done..thanks raul, kevin, zach, wayne, and luis even though you were 2 hours late.. white boys can get vl placas.. only if they bust up a few ride arounds.. chance i hope your carfotonal get better ...miss you in the garage...


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:









:roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dang where did i get dem glasses at? :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

80'z class look out :0


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

fuckin A bro thats lookin sick.....i cant wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

little more work done.. laying the kandy down tomorrow...have to go to work to pay por all dis stuff... post some updated pics later. :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 5 2006, 07:36 PM~5378139
> *80'z class look out  :0
> *



Hell yea dey better........


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

GHOST RIDE DA WHIP GHOST RIDE DA WHIP


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

DOO'S OPEN MAYNE DOO'S OPEN MAYNE


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Im real proud of you guys.... just goes to show that u can do anything u put your mind too. Cant wait to ride out with u guys. That shit looks good as hell. Much love and respect. Love ya, Virgie.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

lipe your car killen em already


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah and his shit aint even painted yet :0 :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up everybody???why aint nobody in here???im so lonely :happysad:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

somebody took a pic of my shit in indy :biggrin: thanks tito :thumbsup:


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

looks good wayne


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah thanks, just figure i'd put it on here since i finally figured out how to post pics.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up raul?? seeing how you me and zach are the only fucking members left. it's all good though. was sup people who actually come in this thread and say whats up. kraze and everyone else :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

whats going on guys :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up people?? :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO EVERYONE AND ANYONE THAT IT APPLIES TOO.
:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up my 3 remaining members????? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

3 baby what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i thought you guys were bullshittin about goin to that other club but i guess not :angry: so are you still gonna hangout chance ?? or do i get no love??


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 14 2006, 03:50 PM~5428365
> *i thought you guys were bullshittin about goin to that other club but i guess not :angry: so are you  still gonna hangout chance ?? or do i get no love??
> *


I got love for everyone!!!!! Im down to ride regaurdless of club names!!!!!


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey lets not forget the ladies man...they are part of the club too you know. Happy mother's day to all the ladies. :cheesy: 

Besides it's all good. There's no dishonor in pride. 

Viva el Untouchable club. The smaller we are the tighter we get.

Love for all.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@May 14 2006, 04:22 PM~5428473
> *I got love for everyone!!!!!     Im down to ride regaurdless of club names!!!!!
> *


thats what i'm talking about.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@May 14 2006, 08:08 PM~5429692
> *Besides it's all good.  There's no dishonor in pride.
> 
> *


???????


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Sorry if not everyone agrees with MY descison to start the Lansing chapter of Luxurious... . I did not think that me being in another club would cause my "FRIENDS" to get pissed at me. There were alot of reasons why I went to Luxurious most of them you all already know. If people want to call me a hoe ect owell I guess they were not real friends anyways. I love all of you, this is what I want to do and if you cant support me then dont....... I am cool with all of you its up to you if you are still cool with me...


later chance..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Whats up to the people who dont hate me.....


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

hey good luck on all the clubs startingand growing we all need to have love for each other no matter what the past was like..as we get older we mature and look back and think why did we fight about this and that..i mean is it really worth it..no matter what people think about me i really dont care..i respect everyone and we all need to find a way to get along and hang out..its obvious michigan is starting to grow real big..we gonna run into each other here and there.. :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@May 15 2006, 04:12 AM~5431104
> *hey good luck on all the clubs startingand growing we all need to have love for each other no matter what the past was like..as we get older we mature and look back and think why did we fight about this and that..i mean is it really worth it..no matter what people think about me i really dont care..i respect everyone and we all need to find a way to get along and hang out..its obvious michigan is starting to grow real big..we gonna run into each other here and there.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I agree


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@May 15 2006, 04:12 AM~5431104
> *hey good luck on all the clubs startingand growing we all need to have love for each other no matter what the past was like..as we get older we mature and look back and think why did we fight about this and that..i mean is it really worth it..no matter what people think about me i really dont care..i respect everyone and we all need to find a way to get along and hang out..its obvious michigan is starting to grow real big..we gonna run into each other here and there.. :biggrin:
> *


Well said bro....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

well aint nobody callin you a hoe if your refering to me ?? i was just upset to here about this switch up , i thought you guys might have came back with us but i do know your reasons and i can respect it.your still my boy we can still ride or what ever this club shit aint got shit to do with freindship. so aint no hatin here bro just congradulating you guys on your new club see you tonite or when ever you guys wanna let me work on the cab cab . still feel like i got a part of that car,i got tommorrow off so im down to work all night :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 15 2006, 03:30 PM~5433867
> *well aint nobody callin you a hoe if your refering to me ?? i was just upset to here about this switch up , i thought you guys might have came back with us but i do know your reasons and i can respect it.your still my boy we can still ride or what ever this club shit aint got shit to do with freindship. so aint no hatin here bro just congradulating you guys on your new club see you tonite or when ever you guys wanna let me work on the cab cab . still feel like i got a part of that car,i got tommorrow off so im down to work all night  :biggrin:
> *


thanks.. wasn't trying to cause any problems with anybody. You and the rest of the Untouchable C.C is still my family and i still got mad love for all of ya.. :biggrin: .. I'm glad we got all of our problems out of the way and we can get back to what we were before. 

MUCH LOVE.............Lipe :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Just want to say what's up to everyone everywhere.. got a lot of love and respect for everyone who does their thing so long as its lowriding. :cheesy:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow, this is all right. We got clubs springing up everywhere!! 

Good Luck to City Limits CC on the new chapter, and also to the new Luxurious CC Lansing Chapter.

Thank for keeping lowriding alive & well in our part of the country.

Much love and peace to all clubs, and their members.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

sup guys :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

What up..............does a white boy get a V.L placa yet????? :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

I GOT THE QUILS,WHEN YOUY READY :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

GANGSTA, up till six terdy in da mornin puttin in work on that cab cab. gettin ready fo da kandy to go on so we can put that front clip on :scrutinize:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :angel: :wave: :tongue:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

WHATS CRACKIN


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Shit chilling, waiting for all this damn rain to stop. :angry: 
Need some warmer days to ride :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@May 18 2006, 09:42 PM~5454790
> *Shit chilling, waiting for all this damn rain to stop. :angry:
> Need some warmer days to ride  :cheesy:
> *


Damn it's been cold and raining for 7 day straight up here... :uh: :angry:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

hey guys looking forward to hopefully meeting u guys soon..to bad your not further south..but who cares ill make it up there soon


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

What's up


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up fellas ,hope to :biggrin: meet you guys also


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

keepin my input to myself


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin: 




:wave:


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@May 19 2006, 04:58 AM~5456309
> *hey guys looking forward to hopefully meeting u guys soon..to bad your not further south..but who cares ill make it up there soon
> *


I think that Chance and Lipe were talking about taking a trip down there this summer but I am not sure when. Chance does not got home until 2-4 am, but I am sure he will let u know when he gets home. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

okay


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@May 19 2006, 07:25 PM~5460713
> *okay
> *


okay what?


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

Oops thought I was in a different topic........ Sorry..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 19 2006, 03:50 PM~5459508
> *im not feelin those bumpers for zach.  black brown and lime gold ?  :dunno:  :barf:  call me a hater i guess??????
> *



I think they look like shit too...... :barf: :barf: :barf: The rust and shit looked alot better....... :uh:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 19 2006, 03:50 PM~5459508
> *im not feelin those bumpers for zach.  black brown and lime gold ?  :dunno:  :barf:  call me a hater i guess??????
> *



Here ....... I AM DONE!!!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

my bad dog i'll keep my opinions to myself :banghead:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks for helping my homeboy out though,remember my opinions dont mean shit.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lansing LUX Lady_@May 20 2006, 02:43 AM~5461839
> *Oops thought I was in a different topic........ Sorry..
> *


YEAH THIS IS THE SHITTY TOPIC


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

was sup????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HELLO :wave:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

any more pics lipe?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HIT UP FRAME OFF RESTO TOPIC, NO NEW PICS LATELY.. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WHATS UP LIPE? CHANCE,KEVIN,ZACH,MANDY,MONICA,VIRG,DAVE,STU,NICOLE,RAUL,PAT???????? :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

THINKIN OF BUILDING MYSELF A DONK LIKE THIS,WHAT YOU GUYS THINK??? :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Your crazy as hell. Love you though :cheesy: 

What up every1 else. Any new local show postings. Holla if there are. :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Time for bed gotta be to work in a couple hours........ LuxuriouS!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I know Zacks happy as hell!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:  
Rims look good with the colors! Nice


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah they welded him a new rack for his batts last night i think???


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

nope i was wrong they just took out the old rack. me and lipe put the bumpers on tonite,dont look to bad i might say,good job chance thanks for helpin zach out :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

its pretty fuckin bad when you are the only one from your club postin shit in your clubs thread :angry: besides my girl


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

those rims are fuckin sweet :0 :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up chance???


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 22 2006, 10:28 PM~5478032
> *its pretty fuckin bad when you are the only one from your club postin shit in your clubs thread :angry: besides my girl
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 22 2006, 10:26 PM~5478016
> *nope i was wrong they just took out the old rack. me and lipe put the bumpers on tonite,dont look to bad i might say,good job chance thanks for helpin zach out :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Cool trying to get the rack and shit done tonight...........


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up dave???????????????????? :wave:  uffin: you doin this huh???


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Dave we have lipe's buckets need to get this chit to chu-bell whats up.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

shubeul :uh: i think thats how you spell it


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

DDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEE ARE YOU THERE????


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 22 2006, 10:39 PM~5478131
> *shubeul :uh:  i think thats how you spell it
> *



No its CHOO- BELL :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HEY DOG I CANT GET THAT REAR TRIM TO GO ON?? I CUT IT DOWN TO SIZE AND IT STILL DONT FIT?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 22 2006, 10:40 PM~5478137
> *DDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEE ARE YOU THERE????
> *



Its stew.......or dave is looking at porn and left himself in here.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

stew??? is that you??? hell yeah dave and his porn....


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 22 2006, 10:44 PM~5478168
> *stew??? is that you??? hell yeah dave and his porn....
> *



Fuck it if you hate me just say it.....


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

DAVE DAVE DAVE DAVE DAVE DAVE


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

lipe gonna get the neon pimped by dat 96 and a nickel.. some 24z.. dat burbury interior and dem sounds,,we gotta cut them fenders to tuck 24z on the neon.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Fuck it I guess we will just take it to LUNA............. :uh:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

I am out Wayne so your boy will talk to you.........Peace in the garage.......


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

naw he might just be reading back a few pages???? dave aint got no problem with you chance.......


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 22 2006, 10:48 PM~5478209
> *naw he might just be reading back a few pages???? dave aint got no problem with you chance.......
> *



I know I am just pucking around.........In the garage gotta work on the new Luxurious members car........OOPS My bad I was not supposed to say anything


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

might have been his girl :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hey now i told you to leave my friend alone :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@May 22 2006, 10:52 PM~5478232
> *hey now i told you to leave my friend alone :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Just fucking with ya I am out per real in the garage......


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

be there in a few :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I was in the garage working on the impala.. Ill hook u up with schubel auto trim 482-8820,Hes booked all thru june-but I will see if he can sneek them in for me :biggrin: Or you can call them anytime between 8-430..You now I get the phat hookups so It might be beter Cheaper if I hook it up.Chance I will have your Hundred dollars on wendsday the 24 and I like to get the droptop out of storage!
Wanye u think u could help me tow it? If i have to I can get a trailer and use the dog catcher! Cars are looking good homies!  Peace David


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Good morning all


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@May 22 2006, 11:31 PM~5478413
> *I was in the garage working on the impala.. Ill hook u up with schubel auto trim 482-8820,Hes booked all thru june-but I will see if he can sneek them in for me  :biggrin:  Or you can call them anytime between 8-430..You now I get the phat hookups so It might be beter Cheaper if I hook it up.Chance I will have your Hundred dollars on wendsday the 24 and I like to get the droptop out of storage!
> Wanye u think u could help me tow it? If i have to I can get a trailer and use the dog catcher!  Cars are looking good  homies!    Peace David
> *



Cool we need to get Lepi's interior going.. I was just fucking around with you earlier..... :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Thats cool dog...I can grab the seats with the dog catcher..If I drop the seats off and tell him what to do with the seats,He will have them done long before you guys are done with the cabalerro.. Still stuck on just black?? Also im not offeded
about the porno :roflmao: Its way beter then have 20 kidz,YOU will SOON find out..I forgot how hard it is to sleep with a newborn... I,ll be getting with ya! 
hollar... Peace D


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

There was this guy driving down the road and picked up a hitch hiker. They drove down the road a bit and a monkey jumped out of the storage compartment. The hitchhiker screamed "what the hell is that?" The driver said "its my pet monkey" the hitch hiker asked "why do u have a pet monkey in the storage compartment?" The driver says "it's a special monkey". The driver than punches the monkey in the face and the monkey begins to give the driver a blow job. The hitch hikers say "WOW". The driver asks the hitch hiker "do you wanna try?" The hitch hiker says "yeah, just don't punch me as hard as you punched the monkey! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up fellas ?????????????sayin hi to everyone who comes in here :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

got zachs hydros done tonite, thanks to all who helped chance,lipe, luis. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

wud up dave :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@May 23 2006, 06:34 AM~5478873
> *Good morning all
> *


whats up :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I woulda came over too-I gota grab those seats for lepi,Im going to schubell tomorrow anyhow..Also I needed a jack and two stands...I called you...you big fucker,I needed help too... Thats cool as hell zacks car will be rolling-I cant wait 
to see his big ass smile as he hits 3.lol Peace out... D


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@May 23 2006, 02:31 AM~5478413
> *I was in the garage working on the impala.. Ill hook u up with schubel auto trim 482-8820,Hes booked all thru june-but I will see if he can sneek them in for me  :biggrin:  Or you can call them anytime between 8-430..You now I get the phat hookups so It might be beter Cheaper if I hook it up.Chance I will have your Hundred dollars on wendsday the 24 and I like to get the droptop out of storage!
> Wanye u think u could help me tow it? If i have to I can get a trailer and use the dog catcher!  Cars are looking good  homies!    Peace David
> *


yeah i should be able to get it out of there for you,gotta get my truck back first.we'll figure out something :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Untouchables:thumbsup: Looking good.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah my phone is all fucked up. i left it at home cause my batt was dead :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@May 24 2006, 02:35 AM~5484913
> *Untouchables:thumbsup: Looking good.
> *


thanks man.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

3 TON JACK-2 JACK STANDS :uh:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Zach's car's done...2 more to go.. :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Whats up Untouchable CC.....Just wanted to say whats up and let you all know that Zach's car is done.. I also wanted to point out the positive things that have been going on here and the people who made them happen.. First off Lipe. You put in alot of time and effort into this car. Not only that but you hooked Zach up with parts off your own stuff so he can roll....Wayne came thru and did a little painting and helped on the car paint and body work too. Luis was here tonight and helped a little. My point is this, It was a lot of time and work from all of us and the second that made it all worth it was when Zach came in the garage at 5 this morning and saw his car lift up..... Thats what its all about.. Thats love, thats family, thats what we are. Well most of us anyway. Thats my reason for doing this stuff......for my family......Ok enough crying........DOES A WHITE BOY GET A V.L. PLACA YET DAMB IT???????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@May 23 2006, 11:37 PM~5484927
> *3 TON JACK-2 JACK STANDS    :uh:
> *



I got some and the seats are at my house...... CHOO BELL WHAT IT DO?????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 24 2006, 03:13 AM~5485486
> *I got some and the seats are at my house...... CHOO BELL WHAT IT DO?????
> *


I know you do!!!!! Im going to stop by and grab those stands and drop off those
seats to schubel ! NO BLACK.... :roflmao: what ever lepi wants.. Zacks car has came along way,I need to finish putting on his trim-I need a drill to do it.Ill be getting with ya ....Hollar


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

whats up everyone? outta control checking in. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up people :wave:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Now its done!!!! Added one more line on the bottom..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

THANKS WAYNE!!!! I got that oil pan gasket done real fast with the right tools!!!
Thanks again *****.. ...... Cars looking good cant wait for us all to ride!
Hollar peace D


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah not a problem,anytime bro :thumbsup: you makin that pizza yet?????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah chance good thinkin about that line around the bottom, looks good man :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Hell yea thats why im in the house!!!lol hungary as hell after the dro  
Thanks again big fucker!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i'll holla , i got too go to bed got to get up early for work ...........peace out


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

CLASSES

Domestic Sport Compact Mild – 1st-3rd (light bolt ons, graphics, wheels etc.) J-body,Focus etc.

Domestic Sport Compact Wild – 1st-3rd (body kit, air ride, shaved etc.) Escort,Neon etc.
Import Sport Compact Mild – 1st-3rd (Light bolt ons, graphics, wheels etc.) Civic, Accord, Jetta etc.

Import Sport Compact Wild - 1st-3rd (body kit, air ride, shaved etc.) Civic, Eclipse, Suburu etc.

JDM – 1st-3rd ( “Japanese Domestic Market” Styled cars)
Minitruck Mild – 1st-3rd (lowered, wheels, shaved etc.)

Minitruck Wild – 1st-3rd (air ride, paint, body mods etc)

Fullsize Truck/SUV Mild 1st-3rd (wheels, system, light mods)

Fullsize Truck/SUV Wild 1st-3rd (paint,body mods etc) 
Lowrider Mild 1st-3rd (wheels, paint, hydros etc)

Lowrider Wild 1st-3rd (murals, extensive body mods, paint, chrome plating, interior, hydros etc.)

Lowrider Truck 1st-3rd (hydros, wire wheels, crushed velvet etc.)

Street – 1st-3rd (minor bolt-ons, wheels, clean paint etc.) Open to all makes & models

Custom – 1st-3rd (custom paint, body mods wheels etc.) Open to all makes & models

Big Baller - 1st-3rd (Custom paint, 20’s or larger, I.C.E. etc.) 

Hot Rod - 1st-3rd (Big Motors, tubbed, fast cars)

Street Rod – 1st-3rd (Chopped Top Mercury, Willys, 32 Ford Coupe etc.)

Muscle Car - 1st-3rd (GTO, Roadrunner, Firebird, Camaro etc.)

Classic - 1st-3rd (pre 80’s,original appearance, custom wheels are allowed)

Motorcycle 1st-3rd (Choppers, Café Bikes, Crotch Rockets etc) All bikes

UNDER CONSTRUCTION - 1st-3rd (cars & trucks)

Classes can be added as needed, please post if you see something we left out.

RAIN OR SHINE!!

For Pre-Registration go to www.PayPal.com and send $20 to [email protected]

Include your:
Name
email address
Make & Model of car


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Got the fenders lined up and in place. Lipe was doing a little art work on the car thought I would share.. :cheesy:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hi :wave:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

see you guys tomorrow


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up c.c.????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

here i go talking to myself again :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I got nothin but love for ya :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice to c-ya back in the site dave. :biggrin: 
what up everybody :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

What in the hell is going on!!!! :biggrin: I feel like doing something! hollar


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave: Do you ever pick up the phone??? fuckers :roflmao: hit up a white boy sometime.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what it do :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up dave(the only one who swings through to say what up) :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up dog...I got the insurance on the grand prix now!!! time to ride..
I want to trade my 14s for some 20s to put on it bad... Hit me up so we can ride!!!
Peace


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Tanks por helpin out tonight Wayne.............VATO LOCO PER EBER ESAY.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up,people????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

see how my car club evaporated


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jun 6 2006, 12:32 AM~5558630
> *Was up dog...I got the insurance on the grand prix now!!! time to ride..
> I want to trade my 14s for some 20s to put on it bad...  Hit me up so we can ride!!!
> Peace
> *


im gonna try to find some twenties for you dog i want them trips


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 6 2006, 04:10 PM~5563526
> *im gonna try to find some twenties for you dog i want them trips
> *


I would love to see u get them dog!  Keep em in the family u know!
The grand prix dont look the same on the 14s,I need the 20s back!As far as the car club stuff wayne,I got nothin but love for ya!Im down to ride with everyone!go to shows whatever!Just hollar at me! peace out *****!! D


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WHAT UP CRAZY?????CANT CALL ME BACK HUH????? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up dave? shit man i know its probably too late to apologize for not steppin in to say anything from before.but i want you to know that your still my boy and are not a back staber and i wish that i would have said something online earlier, instead of letting the shit ride out the way it did. Just know that i always had your back in person even when u weren't around. Remember people don't like me either! I've never done shit to anyone either and they still hate me. I guess we cant make everyone happy. We've been riding together for a long ass time and aint shit gonna change. car club or not. If anybody dont like it, than fuck em. You've been there when no one else would have or could have been there to help me and my family. I just want you to know that i appreciate everything that u've ever done and thought about doing. ONE LOVE :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Wayne won't say it but we love you dave. :tears:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

We love you too!!! D-N-C-J ..... Also thxz bro,I just try to help everyone the best I can.Sometimes it fucks up and people get mad,but what should I do?stop helping out,Thats not me. :biggrin: Peace D


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> whats up dave? shit man i know its probably too late to apologize for not steppin in to say anything from before.but i want you to know that your still my boy and are not a back staber and i wish that i would have said something online earlier, instead of letting the shit ride out the way it did. Just know that i always had your back in person even when u weren't around. Remember people don't like me either! I've never done shit to anyone either and they still hate me. I guess we cant make everyone happy. We've been riding together for a long ass time and aint shit gonna change. car club or not. If anybody dont like it, than fuck em. You've been there when no one else would have or could have been there to help me and my family. I just want you to know that i appreciate everything that u've ever done and thought about doing. ONE LOVE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> WTF IS THIS????? What happened now?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> > whats up dave? shit man i know its probably too late to apologize for not steppin in to say anything from before.but i want you to know that your still my boy and are not a back staber and i wish that i would have said something online earlier, instead of letting the shit ride out the way it did. Just know that i always had your back in person even when u weren't around. Remember people don't like me either! I've never done shit to anyone either and they still hate me. I guess we cant make everyone happy. We've been riding together for a long ass time and aint shit gonna change. car club or not. If anybody dont like it, than fuck em. You've been there when no one else would have or could have been there to help me and my family. I just want you to know that i appreciate everything that u've ever done and thought about doing. ONE LOVE :biggrin:
> > WTF IS THIS????? What happened now?
> 
> 
> shit nothing, just felt bad cause i didnt say anything online when everyone was talkin shit. dave said something about it and i felt like i should apologize, like i said before its about ridin no matter who is in what club,or not even in a club..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Ceader point anyone??? I got rooms on the 20 going for 2 days during the week.Cierra is finaly 49 inchs tall.you have to be 48 to ride the good rides! :biggrin: Fianly.. We need to ride this weekend for sure!any shows?
Hollar peace out!!! D


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 8 2006, 06:03 PM~5576538
> *shit nothing, just felt bad cause i didnt say anything online when everyone was talkin shit. dave said something about it and i felt like i should apologize, like i said before its about ridin no matter who is in what club,or not even in a club..
> *



I dont remember when people were talking shit unless you are talking about me??????????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 8 2006, 10:11 PM~5576850
> *I dont remember when people were talking shit unless you are talking about me??????????
> *


no just when everybody was talkin shit. i said what i felt in person ya know.just not on the internet. cause if these people online think anything more or less of dave it shouldnt go down like that :dunno: dave just said that everybody might think of him different in these other clubs. but people have there own opinions. i just thought id come on here for the two or three people who come into this dead thread to see whats up sees that dave is my boy still. but you guys are my boys too just cause ya'll dont get along or whatever shouldnt mean we cant hang out..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

First... I had said back when we was fighting or whatever on the internet.That no one had steping in and said anything to have my back,But that is long-done -over!
2... I thank you verry much chance for helping with the storage of cierras car,and am glad that i need to help you on the cabalero.I like to help you guys! Lepi is a down ass guy and help me out recently when i needed him..Thanks again lepi..When i seen chance at the gas station It felt like we never argued to me,like old times.If You were still mad or had bad feelings I couldnt tell..Im done to ride or help do whatever to get us rolling..3... Wayne you know im down to ride any time,got nothing but love for the family! I posting this just to stop any bad shit from happening,I ve had enough of that.Im ready to have fun,so hit me up so we can do whatever.PEACE and Love for all  D


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

I just want to say what's up everyone. Ive come to realize that no matter who u are or what clique or car club your with, a friendship should never change. Especially since it's so hard to find true friends. Everyone has been through a lot of bull shit. We've all had our ups and downs but before we were Untouchable,or Luxurious or even Solo, we were all friends and their when anyone of us needed one another. We have not only bonded w/ each other but each others kids....Now thats family. Anybody can claim to be friends, but only certain people can come close to my children. And they love all of u guys... Zach&Monica,Dave&Nicole, Chance&Amanda, Raul&Pat, Lipe, and Crazy. So in ending, I hope that we can all remain true friends and not be blind sided by what side of the damn road we came from or are on. Love ya, Peace out, Virgie


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD AFTERNOON :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

WAS UP!!!!!! crusing the gut from 4 to 10 tonight downtown! :biggrin: 
:biggrin: Lets ride!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

Had a good time last night. It was a nice feeling hanging out and cruising the gut w/ friends. Sorry some of our friends were unable to join us last night due to they had to work. Hopefully next time. Peace out.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I had fun too :biggrin: Lets do it again real soon... PEACE


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

WAS UP BIG FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

shit just chillin


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

What's up everyone? :biggrin:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey what's up Untouchable CC. Did you all not get my phone message about getting together at our house Friday night, the 16th - at about 7:30pm.

Give me a call on my cell or I'll check the thread tomorrow. 

Thanks yall.

PS Virgie, I loved what you said about the way we were. Thanks home girl you said a mouthful...;-0


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jun 14 2006, 11:27 PM~5609416
> *Hey what's up Untouchable CC.  Did you all not get my phone message about getting together at our house Friday night, the 16th - at about 7:30pm.
> 
> Give me a call on my cell or I'll check the thread tomorrow.
> ...


hey Raul, got your message but it was kinda late. My phone battery had died earlier and had to recharge it. Wayne has to work from 4-11 pm on Friday and 12-9 pm on Saturday, so that may not work out so well. Give me a call tomarrow after 7 and we'll see what we can work out. Maybe I'll have to relate the message to him from what's discussed at the meeting. We'll see. Talk to ya later. 

ps."Thanks home girl you said a mouthful...;-0,"..... I always do. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what it doooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Whats up all....... :happysad:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

How's it going Chance?

ps. I didn't fuck shit up. Your still our friend. Remember u have our # if u ever need help or just wanna say hi.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up people??????????????????????????raul are you out there??????


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jun 16 2006, 05:26 PM~5619948
> *How's it going Chance?
> 
> ps. I didn't fuck shit up. Your still our friend.  Remember u have our # if u ever need help or just wanna say hi.
> *



Virg and Wayne ..... :wave: 

Tell Dave that I never said I was going to fuck up his car and that black George is a lying peice of shit........


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i told dave you aint like that......happy fathers day homie :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

bout time they let me put my car as an avatar :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

aren't u suppossed to be working


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

You got Busted!!!!!!!!! Love ya. Happy Fathers day babe


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 18 2006, 12:52 AM~5626074
> *Virg and Wayne ..... :wave:
> 
> Tell Dave that I never said I was going to fuck up his car and that black George is a lying peice of shit........
> *


Thanks again for the storage,and the problem was for me.1 I didnt have the loot because of the upsized family and shit.2 I didnt have no where to put it,But i do now.So when I get my check on wendsday-no later then friday I will be looking for you to pay you and get her out of storage so u can move your car.Im going to give the money to you chance,Im not dealing with schubel and getting accused of overcharging anyone.Thats all i have to say on that.I have a truck and trailer waiting on my call,so i will be out of you way verry soon!If friday is too late just let me know and my boy will give me $ and I will grab it.Last time we had talked you told me no rush and no big deal,but im sorry for my delay..Once again I want no harsh feelings between us,and thanks for your help.Peace David


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was up big fucker!  Happy fathres day!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up dave?????? :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

your boy wants this shit http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=268583


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

that amp matches your boys at work!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

shit thats the same amp that my boy kris has bangin some alpine r 12z.st8 throbbin


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I know its bad azz


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

thats the one stu sold cory at my work


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

for cheap!!! you still hateing??? am I still theifing???? :roflmao: you fucking hater


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i wish lipe could have bought that bitch throw it in the cab with some jl'z or something his shit has to bang this year :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah im the most hated hater in this bitch,what the fuck are you stealing anyways??????????????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

not shit... Im not like that.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Im selling stews 67.. cant wait to have it out my driveway! lol


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:nono: :dunno: i dont have a clue about what thats about???


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I cant belive you didnt hear it! but like I said it over and done.NO worries


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jun 18 2006, 11:46 PM~5629574
> *was up big fucker!   Happy fathres day!
> *


happy daddy day to you too..............


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

why ya'll sellin the 67????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

fathres day huh????i just seen that you non spellin fucker ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up master piece,nice 65


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i need to sell these regal parts


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

stew isnt going to do shit with it you know!So it needs a GOOD home!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah he was goin good for a minute huh????????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

im out dog have a good night i gotta go to sleep PEACE OUT ..... :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Peace dog!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jun 18 2006, 08:38 PM~5629510
> *Thanks again for the storage,and the problem was for me.1 I didnt have the loot because of the upsized family and shit.2 I didnt have no where to put it,But i do now.So when I get my check on wendsday-no later then friday I will be looking for you to pay you and get her out of storage so u can move your car.Im going to give the money to you chance,Im not dealing with schubel and getting accused of overcharging anyone.Thats all i have to say on that.I have a truck and trailer waiting on my call,so i will be out of you way verry soon!If friday is too late just let me know and my boy will give me $ and I will grab it.Last time we had talked you told me no rush and no big deal,but im sorry for my delay..Once again I want no harsh feelings between us,and thanks for your help.Peace David
> *



There is no rush on moving your car......I never said that.. You can leave it there as long as you like.. :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks chance! that makes things alot easier. :biggrin:  Peace


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Raul, how's it going. Was thinking about maybe wednesday or thursday for a meeting. Wayne and I have a "date" on Friday. :biggrin: I know that Zach has Thursday and Friday off. And I get out at 7 so anything after that is fine. Let me know.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

what up fellas just checkin in what ya


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey whats up. Loving your avatar! That movie was awesome. Have to see it again for my son.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Have you guys had a show this year????


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

:biggrin: Hey, gang! HAPPY BE-LATED FATHERS DAY to Wayne, Zach and new Daddy Dave! We are a little late in writing back. Sounds like Thursday my be our day of our meeting. If any conflicts let me know. Our last hangout at the Crusin the Gut was great and we had a lot of fun! Need to see when we can all meet up again. Take it easy and be cool!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Heck yeah. I'll let Zach and Monica know. Do you want it at your house or ours?


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jun 19 2006, 04:33 PM~5634121
> *Have you guys had a show this year????
> *


we arnt having a show this year but ive been to a couple you guys goin to outta control on the 30th of july i think it is?


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

We'll see... It may be a possibility. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

most likely


----------



## lo6t8impala (Feb 9, 2006)

whats up?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah hit the wrong lo68 i started two when i couldnt change my avatar


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up lethal lowz,dave,chance,everybody else :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jun 18 2006, 08:52 PM~5629634
> *for cheap!!!  you still hateing??? am I still theifing????  :roflmao:  you fucking hater
> *



Is this some kind of joke about me? Nothing ever fucking changes does it.... :angry:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 18 2006, 08:55 PM~5629655
> *hell yeah im the most hated hater in this bitch,what the fuck are you stealing anyways??????????????
> *



Yea what are you stealing???? Fucking bullshit......


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 20 2006, 06:58 AM~5637143
> *Yea what are you stealing???? Fucking bullshit......
> *


what???? i just didnt know what the fuck is going on with the thiefing???? so now are you mad at me again???? i aint trying to be negative just every time i say some thing everybody calls me a hater so fuck it i guess im a hater... it dont change nothing though...nobody told me what dave was stealing.i was at home waiting for the call to come over to help seeing how im on limited time over at your house, its not about the car its about trying to help out as much as i can so you can get your shit out of storage and ride..so holla at me man let me know the deal or if your tierd of me to just let me know .. i thought it was funny when dave called me a hater sorry if it didnt seem that way to you homie...remember bato locos per eber...............im out


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 20 2006, 08:42 AM~5638016
> *what???? i just didnt know what the fuck is going on with the thiefing???? so now are you mad at me again???? i aint trying to be negative just every time i say some thing everybody calls me a hater so fuck it i guess im a hater... it dont change nothing though...nobody told me what dave was stealing.i was at home waiting for the call to come over to help seeing how im on limited time over at your house, its not about the car its about trying to help out as much as i can so you can get your shit out of storage and ride..so holla at me man let me know the deal or if your tierd of me to just let me know .. i thought it was funny when dave called me a hater sorry if it didnt seem that way to you homie...remember bato locos per eber...............im out
> *



No it sounded like he was talking shit about me because of the shubel thing and me calling you a hater a while back... He was talking shit about me what else would he have meant? Who told him about what I said about the shubel thing? Sorry I dont know what else to call it when every day the situation changed with Lipe's interior and then when we go down there its totally fucking different by hundreds of dollars.....I am not mad at any one I just will not say anything about anything any more.... :tears:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

its all good dog dont stress out you can say whatever you want on here


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

as long as the shit gets done for the agreed price than its alll good right?? and when you called me a hater its in the past bro i dont sweat that shit its just funny to me iguess i never thought i was a hater...if i dont like something and i say i dont like it then that should be that ..not being a hater .. thats how i see it.. IM NOT PUTTING ANYBODY DOWN...well like i said im down to help tonite if there is something for me to do holla at me when my curfew starts...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

im not talking shit about you ,or your girl ,dave ,or anybody if it sounds that way then im sorry, i just want to see that car done also im two miles away not 12000


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

but anyways me ,zach and brandon finally got zachs truck back together the other day so he dont got to drive the hater shaker all day anymore, fuel pumps suck ass


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HELLO????? :uh: ARE YOU THERE???


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

WTF, :banghead: Everytime we (as friends) try to take a step forward, we always get pushed back 10. You guys are all supposed to be grown ass men! In my opinion, I figure if you cant take it than don't dish it. And if that's the case than EVERYONE should RESPECT that. Bottom line is I'm friends w/ whom ever. I dont care and don't want to deal w/ bullshit. If I'm friends w/ someone that someone is not, thats my choice. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Just don't share those opinions w/ me. And this message goes to EVERYONE not just one person impaticular. :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

fucken women i tell ya :buttkick:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

HI all just had a shitty ass trip to ceader point! horible!almost went to jail.Any how i will hollar at yall later!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 20 2006, 08:53 AM~5638064
> *No it sounded like he was talking shit about me because of the shubel thing and me calling you a hater a while back... He was talking shit about me what else would he have meant?  Who told him about what I said about the shubel thing?  Sorry I dont know what else to call it when every day the situation changed with Lipe's interior and then when we go down there its totally fucking different by hundreds of dollars.....I am not mad at any one I just will not say anything about anything any more.... :tears:
> *


See what i had been saying was that it cost me 330.00 for my buckets in the grand prix. and for buckets, headliner and doorpanels That it would be under 500.BUT I also said that im not the man doing the work or thrown out the prices.I have sent schubel alot of work and the prices keep getting better.Im glad it was cheaper but that didnt mean i was trying to get over on anyone.. All bullshit aside
I would like to get along with everyone! we all do alot of good shit for each other,
We all should act like it.MYSELF TOO.So this is kinda my way of saying im done and there wont be anymore shit from me!PEACE!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up fucker, i wanted to go to ceader point,shit wtf you pissed off at me to or what..


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

what up guys


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 21 2006, 08:49 AM~5644633
> *whats up fucker, i wanted to go to ceader point,shit wtf you pissed off at me to or what..
> *


Hell no im not mad at you.I wish you coulda went too,maybe i woulda had a better time. :biggrin: Peace out


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 21 2006, 08:49 AM~5644633
> *whats up fucker, i wanted to go to ceader point,shit wtf you pissed off at me to or what..
> *


Dam repost -fucking server


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mudsniper_@Jun 21 2006, 06:17 PM~5646624
> *what up guys
> *


what up kraz long time no here???? what u been up to????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jun 21 2006, 06:42 PM~5646694
> *Hell no im not mad at you.I wish you coulda went too,maybe i woulda had a better time.  :biggrin:  Peace out
> *


i was just bullshitten sorry you had a bad time man that shit is supose to be fun


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

can a ****** get a pencil :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 20 2006, 11:29 PM~5642292
> *fucken women i tell ya :buttkick:
> *



It's u fucken men or maybe should i say boyz that are having pms issues. :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

What's up all. Just a reminder about being over at our house tomorrow Thursday about 7:00pm for a meeting.

Thanks...and we hope to see you all tomorrow.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dang raul , whats up???


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jun 21 2006, 10:37 PM~5647418
> *What's up all.  Just a reminder about being over at our house tomorrow Thursday about 7:00pm for a meeting.
> 
> Thanks...and we hope to see you all tomorrow.
> *


maybe 7:30 virgie dont get out till 7:00


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

SUP UNTOUCHABLES OUR SHOW IS SET IT IS AUGUST 27 AT 6500 AMWOOD DRIVE OFF EDGWOOD AT ST.MICHAELS CHURCH 12-6PM CAR REG. IS 8AM-12PM HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE. SUP RAUL HOW YOU BEEN.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up man?????


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

SHIT HOW YOU BEEN MAN


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Jun 21 2006, 11:38 PM~5647714
> *SUP UNTOUCHABLES OUR SHOW IS SET IT IS AUGUST 27 AT 6500 AMWOOD DRIVE OFF EDGWOOD AT ST.MICHAELS CHURCH 12-6PM CAR REG. IS 8AM-12PM HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE. SUP RAUL HOW YOU BEEN.
> *



We'll be there. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> SHIT HOW YOU BEEN MAN
> [/quote chillen


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

chillen :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

zachs car is not the club hopper ......before shit gets started i just wanted to clear it up for those who come in here to read this shit or actually post some shit


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

CHANCE DONT WANT TO BE MY FRIEND NOMORE :tears: :tears: :dunno: .


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

WAS up fuckers! TONIGHT when my car wouldnt start you guys realy had my back!Thanks to all that helped me get back home! Thats what being toghter is all about-helping out when its realy needed.THANKS for not letting me down!Then we got it all fixed when we got it home.Well with that being said im done pouting and im down again :biggrin: SO lets ride fuckers! :biggrin:  See you at the show tomorrow,today.lol Im still going to sleep in my car!..Peace D


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS GUYS. BOUT DAMN TIME WAYNE GOT A TROPHY.  LIL WAYNE LOVES IT. :cheesy: HAD A BLAST, JUST TOO DAMN HOTTTT!!!!
C-YA IN A BIT.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks Dave, for what you said about club members being there for you. Props from me too to all those that were able to help.

Thanks for letting us know about the upcoming show Sam. We'll check our calendar and try to be there.

Peace.....
Raul


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

The only reason Zach got a trophy is because my car was not there...lol.. Nice job Untouchable........


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

:wave: sup Hommies


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up AI :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 25 2006, 02:25 AM~5664439
> *The only reason Zach got a trophy is because my car was not there...lol.. Nice job Untouchable........
> *



The only reason Zach got a trophy is b/c of the paint job . 3rd place LUXURY CLASS. Thanx Chance. Shit Wayne placed 2nd in the 60's class.  It don't matter how u get em so long as u get em. Jk. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah 2nd place for big dadz,thanks fellas for helping on my car :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jun 25 2006, 02:25 AM~5664439
> *The only reason Zach got a trophy is because my car was not there...lol.. Nice job Untouchable........
> *


cause that paint you did, at least i got to help on that one , thanks to lipe,chance,for making that happen for my boy :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

but hell yeah the caddy is tight as fuck, wish you could have brought it :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

what up UNTOUCHABLE members. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

MIDWESTSHOWDOWN AUGUST 13TH BE THERE MILAN DRAGWAY :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Untouchable C.C is more than welcome to come this weekend.


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

:biggrin: Untouchable Members we will be having our BBQ this weekend 7/1/2006 at our house at 4pm. Give us a call or email with any questions you may have. Looking forward to getting together and enjoying some Volleyball Games and great food. Hope to see you there. :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

We may be a lil late but we should be there. :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
let us know if you need us to bring anything.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 26 2006, 09:54 AM~5669273
> *Untouchable C.C is more than welcome to come this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the invite man, wish i could make it i got to work homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jun 26 2006, 07:20 PM~5672231
> *:biggrin: Untouchable Members we will be having our BBQ this weekend 7/1/2006 at our house at 4pm. Give us a call or email with any questions you may have. Looking forward to getting together and enjoying some Volleyball Games and great food. Hope to see you there.  :wave:
> *


i'll be late ,but i'll be there


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i'd like to welcome steve and jr to are club. welcome guys :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jun 26 2006, 04:20 PM~5672231
> *:biggrin: Untouchable Members we will be having our BBQ this weekend 7/1/2006 at our house at 4pm. Give us a call or email with any questions you may have. Looking forward to getting together and enjoying some Volleyball Games and great food. Hope to see you there.  :wave:
> *


we ll be there!!!! get the net ready this bird boy is going to kick some ass! :roflmao: Let us know if you need us to bring anything! Peace out!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jun 26 2006, 04:10 AM~5669038
> *MIDWESTSHOWDOWN AUGUST 13TH BE THERE MILAN DRAGWAY :biggrin:
> *


Atleast 3 cars from untouchable will be there,Hopefully more! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 26 2006, 06:54 AM~5669273
> *Untouchable C.C is more than welcome to come this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a great time,for the grown folks and the kidz..Thanks for the invite..We
will put the show on our calender for next year.Prior plans but looks like a hell of a show-Have a great time! Peace!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 26 2006, 08:27 PM~5673655
> *i'll be late ,but i'll be there
> *


Wayne,you are always late! :roflmao: was up dogie.Hollar u big fucker!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

welcome back to the club dave...... yeah i know im always late


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

LOL IM always sleeping! uffin: andd smoking


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HELL YEAH I WAS JUST TRYIN TO SET UP A SCREEN NAME FOR ZACH


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

all that sleepin aint gonna make your hair grow back :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SMOKED OUT (Jun 27, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN :biggrin:


----------



## SMOKED OUT (Jun 27, 2006)

THIS IS ZACHS SCREEN NAME :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

again with the hair-zack is way younger and has about the same amount of hair.
Speaking of hair,Raul has some good hair.lol was up fellas


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

What up guys? Paris where u at? Im the only chic in this thread. :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

gongrats on the new members and the cars were lookin good at rookies homies


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Jun 28 2006, 12:22 AM~5680200
> *gongrats on the new members and the cars were lookin good at rookies homies
> *


Thanx, were still small, but u gotta start somewhere, plus we have a good group of people in the club. Can't really ask for too much more. :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Jun 28 2006, 12:22 AM~5680200
> *gongrats on the new members and the cars were lookin good at rookies homies
> *


thanks man


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jun 27 2006, 07:31 PM~5678617
> *again with the hair-zack is way younger and has about the same amount of hair.
> Speaking of hair,Raul has some good hair.lol  was up fellas
> *


just kidding,dont get upset it was a joke dave geeeeez, :roflmao: hell yeah zach is gettin a little thin aint he......raul gots that fonzzy thing goin for him huh???


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMOKED OUT_@Jun 27 2006, 11:04 AM~5676645
> *WHATS CRACKIN :biggrin:
> *



Who the hell is this loser..... fucking newbies.. J/K :biggrin: Thanks for the help tonight Wayne.. Maybe we will get to ride soon...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMOKED OUT_@Jun 27 2006, 11:04 AM~5676645
> *WHATS CRACKIN :biggrin:
> *



Whats going on Zach.. look I spelled your name right.....Chubell hooked up Lipes interior.. thanks for the hook up Dave shits looking real nice..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah dat suede is tight :biggrin:


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

whats up untouchable? hope everyone had a good time at rookie's.I was just glad to see everyone hanging out having fun.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NORIEGA_@Jun 28 2006, 07:38 PM~5684788
> *whats up untouchable? hope everyone had a good time at rookie's.I was just glad to see everyone hanging out having fun.
> *


hell yeah me too :thumbsup:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks OC & City Limits Car Clubs for the thumbs up, on the Untouchable CC representin....at the Rookies car show.

You all should be proud of the standard that's been set for other club to follow.

And what's with the hair guys. I have a hell of a time controlling my shit - OK...LOL

Virgie who's this Paris girl? 

Nice to see you all hanging tight and keeping our thread alive.

Looking forward to see us all together on Sat.


Peace Out.
Raul & Pat


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Paris is nicole raul.Not that she looks like paris! anyhow not everyone can have good hair like you raul.Shit I couldnt even imagine u faded up. :roflmao: 

Im looking forward to kicking yalls ass on the volleyball court! Im glad you are happy with your interior lepi-cars looking nice! I got curt a set of 20 inch dayton concept for 750 today and were getting the firewall done tomorrow,We should have his impala done by next weekend so he can ride to! Peace out ******!
David


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i seen the 67 on a trailor today..................fuckin stu cant keep anything :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

kurt is going bradywine or white on the fender walls???????????


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

You guys are NUTS!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: "Nice to see you all hanging tight and keeping our thread alive." Hell yeah this thread is no longer dead... 
:worship: UNTOUCHABLE :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 29 2006, 05:26 PM~5691064
> *i seen the 67 on a trailor today..................fuckin stu cant keep anything :angry:
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT! :machinegun: :buttkick: 
Hey the guy down the street gave a 1989 4 door fleetwood-its got the rolls grill,red on red-clean as hell just gota get it down here and get it running.The owner of the lansing counrty club bought the car new,and the guy down the street want to see it all done up.I will do the droptop first though.Peace out fellas see ya saturday! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 29 2006, 05:28 PM~5691067
> *kurt is going bradywine or white on the fender walls???????????
> *


cadillac diamond white on the firewall-the wheel wells are chrome.Im trying to get him to do the whole frame and underneath candy apple red to macth his interior.
We got the firewall all done tonight looks sick.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jun 30 2006, 01:30 AM~5692402
> *YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!  :machinegun:  :buttkick:
> Hey the guy down the street gave a  1989 4 door fleetwood-its got the rolls grill,red on red-clean as hell just gota get it down here and get it running.The owner of the lansing counrty club bought the car new,and the guy down the street want to see it all done up.I will do the droptop first though.Peace out fellas see ya saturday! :biggrin:
> *


spoiled fucker :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jun 30 2006, 01:33 AM~5692412
> *cadillac diamond white on the firewall-the wheel wells are chrome.Im trying to get him to do the whole frame and underneath candy apple red to macth his interior.
> We got the firewall all done tonight looks sick.
> *


thats gonna look tight as hell :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

we rolling out tonight or just saturday?hit me up fuckers!!!!


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

What up ya'll, it's Friday night. I won't be doing much tonight, just getting ready for tomorrow. See you all then, at about 4pm or anytime there after.

Peace...
Raul


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up fellas???????????its friday are we ridin or what?????????????????????/


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up 3wishz


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 1 2006, 05:13 AM~5698106
> *:wave:
> *


Hi Chance. :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up chance............ :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

had fun today guys it was cool to hang out and meet some new people...much love people.......peace out. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ttt for the most hated white boy in the capitol city


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey guys and gals, What's up? Had a good time yesterday. Ofcourse it was to be expected... I mean what more can u ask for... good friends+ good food= great time. Must admit that i am SORE as hell from all the volleyball playing. Gotta do that again! C-ya guys tomorrow for fireworks at Sharp Park. Were gonna have to meet somewhere to assure that were all together. I don't get out till 7pm unless they send people home early. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:tongue:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:rofl: :wave:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

5weeks until midwest showdown


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

we`ll be there


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

had a good time fellas,wish lipe,chance and everybody else could have been there like old times but it was cool though..damn chappi poppin a hole in his gas tank then draggin frame shootin sparks was enough excitement for me...that shit was crazy.we need to find a gas tank for him bad..but in all it was a good time :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 3 2006, 07:47 AM~5707301
> *5weeks until midwest showdown
> *


whats that the richmond show???????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

shit my ride aint worthy of no big shows,i dont know why i went to indy with it ,at least someone liked it, they took that picture of my car thats in my avatar :dunno:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

where did you go dave??


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 3 2006, 11:05 PM~5712413
> *had a good time fellas,wish lipe,chance and everybody else could have been there like old times but it was cool though..damn chappi poppin a hole in his gas tank then draggin frame shootin sparks was enough excitement for me...that shit was crazy.we need to find a gas tank for him bad..but in all it was a good time :biggrin:
> *


Im glad I could help out and we could get him going again!and yes it was fun!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 3 2006, 11:09 PM~5712434
> *shit my ride aint worthy of no big shows,i dont know why i went to indy with it ,at least someone liked it, they took that picture of my car thats in my avatar :dunno:
> *


Its Dans show and yes your car is worthy.We can get those wheel pad and ill hook it up! :biggrin: peace out all ... my kidz had a great time tonight.have to do it again soon! D


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

have a safe and happy 4th of July from LuxuriouS c.c. :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

THANX U 2


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

HAPPY 4th 5 6 7 and so on..lol peace out 420


----------



## SMOKED OUT (Jun 27, 2006)

WAZUP HAPPY 4TH,I'M CRAZY BLEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMOKED OUT (Jun 27, 2006)

WAZUP HAPPY 4TH,I'M CRAZY BLEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Check out paint and body.. Frame off restoration.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

midwest showdown is at the milan dragway in michigan..august 13th get the rides cleaned and bring your asses


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 4 2006, 07:43 PM~5715834
> *midwest showdown is at the milan dragway in michigan..august 13th get the rides cleaned and bring your asses
> *


May be a possibility.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hope i can get the time off :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 4 2006, 11:10 PM~5717412
> *hope i can get the time off  :angry:
> *


request it off now u mutant MF :roflmao: Sorry i didnt get home untill almost 1,
But soon we have 1 more person to ride with us!hollar at you tomorrow! peace


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

wayne or lepi Tell chppie that I foung his gas tank,new or used! I need to know anything more i was supposed to find.Tell him to break out that wallet and stop being cheap! :roflmao: I can find what ever he needs! Peace D


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i'll tell him..you got a round about price for him??????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 5 2006, 02:36 AM~5717510
> *request it off now u mutant MF  :roflmao:  Sorry i didnt get home untill almost 1,
> But soon we have 1 more person to ride with us!hollar at you tomorrow! peace
> *


hell yeah im gonna tell them tomorrow


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: im gonna sell my 14,z im tryin to get 400.00 for them let me know if you guys know some one that wants them


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 5 2006, 11:57 AM~5719702
> *i'll tell him..you got a round about price for him??????
> *


from a 100 to like 250 for new.It will come with a reciet,there is many places we can get it from.new and used ..its all in what he wants!the closes place that we can get 1 is ohio.Hollar back mutant!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 5 2006, 03:07 AM~5717643
> *wayne or lepi Tell chppie that I foung his gas tank,new or used! I need to know anything more i was supposed to find.Tell him to break out that wallet and stop being cheap!  :roflmao:  I can find what ever he needs!  Peace D
> *



Chappi said don't u know he's cheap. He said he was looking to spend $50. :roflmao: He said he also needs that chrome to the wheel well.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

My father is writing a check to cash out storage on the droptop,so we will be starting on it again real soon.Its going over to birds house to get started.I hope to have it at birds by friday-saturday at the latest.YES I WILL NEED SOME HELP PUSHING!!!!! so dont be bullshiting! :roflmao: TELL choppie that i did find a gas tank for 50 bucks BUTT for 50 bucks we should just take out his and have corbin radiator on baker fix it and rerustproof it.Its not that cheap but they do a hellofa job..Get at me yalll.Peace


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TUG OF WAR IS NOW ON AT THE MIDWEST SHOWDOWN..ILL HAVE A NICE TROPHY FOR THE WINNER


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 6 2006, 03:06 PM~5725656
> *TUG OF WAR IS NOW ON AT THE MIDWEST SHOWDOWN..ILL HAVE A NICE TROPHY FOR THE WINNER
> *


 WE DONT HAVE ENOUGH MEMBERS FOR TUG A WAR :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

THATS COOL DAVE YEAH I WOULD HAVE DID THE DROP BEFORE THE HARDTOP,THATS MY OPINION THOUGH. :biggrin: YOU JUST DIDNT WANT YOUR TUPAY TO FLY OFF HUH :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k..dont get pissed....


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Im not mad at all, u mutant! I need a tow truck to grab my car,I wonder where i can get 1?? I haver a trailer but this white guy is getting lazy in my old age,and beside my tupay might fall off if i sweat to hard :uh: lol.. I need to grab my car asap,I got the cheader-I want to grab the car before i spent the $$$ U know me
:biggrin: Hollar ....peace out


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 6 2006, 09:16 PM~5728431
> *WE DONT HAVE ENOUGH MEMBERS FOR TUG A WAR :angry:
> *


i would help ya pull but im a judge pluss im only like 6ft 180lbs so i dont think i would be much help :biggrin:did ya get the length of the rope yet


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up Dan...I just asked my boy and he told me 50 feet.. Hollar.... peace out!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

mutant... I wish i had the time to wheel your car this weekend :uh: 
I have to help matt with that house situation,mow,clean, b.s. etc..
I will wheel your car out on monday,already have it planed out for ya.I dont want to start something i cant finish,Or feel rushed.. My girl already knew how busy i am when she spoke to you on the phone..FEMALES.. I hope you understand and are cool with doing it monday..I had put all work on hold because of my dad, and cierra leaving for a month..So now im trying to complete everything i had started.Once again I got nothing but love for ya.. I still have the money to get my car back,lol lets see how long that last.. Peace out ...David


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

R U still going to the Holland show?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 7 2006, 09:42 PM~5734852
> *R U still going to the Holland show?
> *


Yes..Me and nicole. Im trying to get bird to go to!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 7 2006, 06:25 PM~5733947
> *mutant...  I wish i had the time to wheel your car this weekend :uh:
> I have to help matt with that house situation,mow,clean, b.s. etc..
> I will wheel your car out on monday,already have it planed out for ya.I dont want to start something i cant finish,Or feel rushed.. My girl already knew how busy i am when she spoke to you on the phone..FEMALES..  I hope you understand and are cool with doing it monday..I had put all work on hold because of my dad, and cierra leaving for a month..So now im trying to complete everything i had started.Once again I got nothing but love for ya..  I still have the money to get my car back,lol lets see how long that last..  Peace out ...David
> *



Just to let you guys know that that flip flop shit Larry put in that clear will look even worse if you hit it when wetsanding. Does not look like much clear on there so the odd are againt you.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 8 2006, 02:33 AM~5735305
> *Just to let you guys know that that flip flop shit Larry put in that clear will look even worse if you hit it when wetsanding. Does not look like much clear on there so the odd are againt you.
> *


i was thinkin that to but i want to at least knock the bumps down :dunno: dont know anything about wheelin :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hi chance :wave: shit i just got home from work..........worked 9-6pm,then went on a ups rollover on 96 by eagle at 11:45 and i got home at 7:00 this shit sucks but i'll holla later fellas


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 8 2006, 04:22 AM~5735793
> *hi chance :wave: shit i just got home from work..........worked 9-6pm,then went on a ups rollover on 96 by eagle at 11:45 and i got home at 7:00 this shit sucks but i'll holla later fellas
> *



Everyone crashes at that exit for some reason...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah i just got up them 200 lbs air bags aint no hoe :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

were leaving at 8:00 am tomorrow from rauls so be there...................................


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was up chaci :biggrin:


----------



## luxurious.c.c64 (Jun 30, 2006)

wzup D4L was good????


----------



## luxurious.c.c64 (Jun 30, 2006)

you going to holland tomorrow.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

shit chilling just got done untaping my boy 165 impala ss.I here you have a 1964,cant wait to see it! I used to have a white one in the 90s.I llove em..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes im going tomorrow-I will be at rauls by 830 in the morning wayne,thats what time he said on the answering machine..He told you 8 so u would be there by 830.
:roflmao: SLOW FUCKER!!! see you all in the am.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I just want you all to know this morning shit sucks! I hate being awake before noon. I going to need a case on mountain dew! hope it doesnt rain for the lack of having wipers!see everyone in a few! Peace out!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Dave!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

congrats on the trophs guys :thumbsup:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Wayne's all geeked to have 3 trophies on the entertainment set. Must admit they look sweet as hell. Had a great time. Was truely impressed w/ Slow N Low's show. Cant wait till next year. The best part was our talking shit. But no matter what I'll always have your back Paris. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was upppp!!!!!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi luxurious cc 64 :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm fuken whooooped!!!!!!!!! Tomorrow's Monday, gotta start a new week. :angry: Oh well tomorrow's payday. :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was up chaci!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 9 2006, 07:33 PM~5743450
> *I'm fuken whooooped!!!!!!!!! Tomorrow's Monday, gotta start a new week.  :angry:  Oh well tomorrow's payday.  :cheesy:
> *


Maybe if you didnt have to call out all the females on the tug-of-war u would be strait! :biggrin: I had a great time! good people -nice cars-no bullshit=Great time!! bbq at my house next weekend! Peace d


----------



## luxurious.c.c64 (Jun 30, 2006)

wud up hella- :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 9 2006, 10:39 PM~5743503
> *Maybe if you didnt have to call out all the females on the tug-of-war u would be strait! :biggrin:  I had a great time! good  people -nice cars-no bullshit=Great time!! bbq at my house next weekend! Peace d
> *


If I recall correctly... I was the assistant in talking shit this time, And like I said before, I got your girls back. Hands down! But hey its all good. Somebody had to represent the Untouchable C.C. Might as well have been the ladies.  Nah j/k. You guys held it down too. We just iniated things. Had a great time again. Got to actually meet some of the ladies in the clubs. I believe we have the Jackson Jubilee this weekend. We'll have touch base. Peace out bro. :cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurious.c.c64_@Jul 9 2006, 10:56 PM~5743608
> *wud up hella- :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


It's all good. Just like my avatar states. "SELF EXPLAINED". I'm sure we'll meet someday and than u can be the judge. :tongue: Keep in mind though.... I Just speak the truth. Don't take it so personal!!! It's all in my name!!! :cheesy: :0


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Congrats Wayne and Dave!! Cars were 2cool. :biggrin: --- It WAS ALL GOOD!  Congrats to Virgie and Nicole too.... Our OFFICIAL women Tug of War CHAMPIONS.... Great day, food and friends! :thumbsup:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Paris87 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey Everyone just poppin in to say Hi and Congradulate everyone on there Trophy's. Had alot of fun yesterday. I did start the shit talkin yesterday about the tug but we backed it up so I guess it wasn't Shit Talkin :biggrin: Your my girl Hella I got your back. Have a Great Day everyone Love you All Peace :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well boyz keep the hype going for the tug of war for the midwestshowdown


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jul 9 2006, 11:43 PM~5743896
> *Congrats Wayne and Dave!!  Cars were 2cool.  :biggrin:  --- It WAS ALL GOOD!    Congrats to Virgie and Nicole too.... Our OFFICIAL women Tug of War CHAMPIONS.... Great day, food and friends!  :thumbsup:
> *


HE HE :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WTF :dunno:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

I TALKED TO BOTH YOU GUYS SO ............ITS COOL..........EVERYBODY TAKE A CHILL PILL AND WE'LL FIGURE THIS SHIT OUT  I LOVE BOTH YOU GUYS LIKE BROTHERS SO THIS BOTHERS ME TO


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

I WOULD SAY SO


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

JUST CALM DOWN DONT MAKE ME......... :twak: BOTH YOU FUCKERS.. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 10 2006, 01:16 PM~5746288
> *well boyz keep the hype going for the tug of war for the midwestshowdown
> *


FOR WHAT THREE ON THREE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WHATS UP MANDY, YOU STILL HATE ME?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS FUNNY


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:cheesy: :0   :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave: HELLO


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

GOD DAMN,CAN ANYBODY SAY WHATS UP????? :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I can! was up!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

NEXT TIME I SEE YA'LL ITS ON :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 10 2006, 06:54 PM~5749669
> *NEXT TIME I SEE YA'LL ITS ON :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


Shit dog im ready!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Look this is the bottom line. Im just gonna bend both of you guys over my knee and whoop the shit out of you!!!!!!1 :0


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi luxurious cc 64. :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey where did Raul go???? :dunno: Don't worry Raul I got this covered. :cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Dave :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 9 2006, 10:00 PM~5743290
> *congrats on the trophs guys :thumbsup:
> *


i got the shitest car out of our club and still pulled 2-trophies :biggrin:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

> *i got the shitest car out of our club and still pulled 2-trophies *


what are you talking about ---- Pulling two in ONE DAY---- cant be that shitty---- DUDE it was rocking~!!! way to go!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Happy birthday to Isac aka LOVE BOAT!!!! hope you get everything you want !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 11 2006, 02:32 AM~5751684
> *Happy birthday to Isac aka LOVE BOAT!!!!  hope you get everything you want !!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Whats with all these smilie faces....its chance... :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Glad things are worked out it took alot of smilie faces to get there.. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes sir it did!! Im verry happy with the outcome! both happy and still cool! :thumbsup: See you later today! peace


----------



## SMOKED OUT (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## SMOKED OUT (Jun 27, 2006)

sorry to inform you all but I AM DROPPING OUT TO JOIN lUXURIOUS PEACE


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMOKED OUT_@Jul 11 2006, 03:12 AM~5751754
> *sorry to inform you all but I AM DROPPING OUT TO JOIN lUXURIOUS PEACE
> *


This is zack right? Good luck with the lux,got nothing but love for ya! Peace


----------



## SMOKED OUT (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 11 2006, 03:20 AM~5751767
> *This is zack right? Good luck with the lux,got nothing but love for ya! Peace
> *


I was only kidding.......


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

shit i thought u was serious. Me and chance are cool now.I got no beefs.. If you was to switch i would still be your hommie regaurdless of clubs.. Love ... peace ..
D


----------



## SMOKED OUT (Jun 27, 2006)

thought I would be able to edit it but it wont let me :biggrin:


----------



## SMOKED OUT (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 11 2006, 03:23 AM~5751772
> *shit i thought u was serious. Me and chance are cool now.I got no beefs.. If you was to switch i would still be your hommie regaurdless of clubs..  Love ... peace ..
> D
> *



this is chance fucking around with Zach.. I was joking with him but could not edit the damb post.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

im still awake bro,U just getting up? When in the hell are we going to put the rest of your trim on? hollar


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

you want me to smile? to edit?


----------



## SMOKED OUT (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 11 2006, 03:26 AM~5751779
> *you want me to smile? to edit?
> *



No we cant edit his shit because he's a newbie.....this is chance..Wayne is going to kill me.. it was a joke sorry..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMOKED OUT_@Jul 11 2006, 03:27 AM~5751781
> *No we cant edit his shit because he's a newbie.....this is chance..Wayne is going to kill me.. it was a joke sorry..
> *


 :roflmao: haha, you shouldnt have been playing... lol awww thats funny.first laugh all day! :thumbsup: night dog!


----------



## SMOKED OUT (Jun 27, 2006)

Zach's posts are going up look number 12


----------



## SMOKED OUT (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 11 2006, 03:28 AM~5751784
> *:roflmao:  haha, you shouldnt have been playing...  lol awww thats funny.first laugh all day!  :thumbsup:  night dog!
> *



go to bed :cheesy:


----------



## SMOKED OUT (Jun 27, 2006)

13


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

ill be up around 3 dog-if u need it before just call.I already told my girl it was over.
U have a good 1.I can sleep now. :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 11 2006, 03:30 AM~5751788
> *ill be up around 3 dog-if u need it before just call.I already told my girl it was over.
> U have a good 1.I can sleep now. :biggrin:
> *



peace


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMOKED OUT_@Jul 11 2006, 03:25 AM~5751775
> *this is chance fucking around with Zach.. I was joking with him but could not edit the damb post.
> *



dont blame that on me Zach :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMOKED OUT_@Jul 11 2006, 06:12 AM~5751754
> *sorry to inform you all but I AM DROPPING OUT TO JOIN lUXURIOUS PEACE
> *


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jul 10 2006, 11:52 PM~5750239
> *what are you talking about ---- Pulling two in ONE DAY---- cant be that shitty---- DUDE it was rocking~!!! way to go!
> *


  hell yeah.............


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 11 2006, 07:24 PM~5755123
> *
> 
> *


he did take 3rd in luxury..so luxuriuos..luxury..only thing is it aint a lincoln or caddy..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

you guys are my peeps regaurdless of club names so it's all good,fun in games or for real it don't matter....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

happy b-day isaac,


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 10 2006, 10:06 PM~5749692
> *Look this is the bottom line. Im just gonna bend both of you guys over my knee and whoop the shit out of you!!!!!!1 :0
> *



It's cuz of this you guys finally came to your senses... :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

anybody got a list of upcoming michigan shows


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 11 2006, 05:17 PM~5755349
> *It's cuz of this you guys finally came to your senses... :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *



No we just figured its better to squash it then shoot each other....... :cheesy:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 11 2006, 04:35 PM~5755163
> *he did take 3rd in luxury..so luxuriuos..luxury..only thing is it aint a lincoln or caddy..
> *



we can make it a lincoln


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 11 2006, 05:44 PM~5755438
> *No we just figured its better to squash it then shoot each other....... :cheesy:
> *


Lansing is way to small! Life is too short! happy to be cool with everyone! peace..
Chance u never called me to come thru,but i will have your loot when ever.. no worries! :biggrin: Peace and love all  D


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Group hug!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Im not hugging wayne...That mutant could crush somebody!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 11 2006, 10:10 PM~5755968
> *Im not hugging wayne...That mutant could crush somebody!
> *



:roflmao: But he's the one w/ the most LLLOOOVVVEEE!!!!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 11 2006, 08:22 PM~5755377
> *anybody got a list of upcoming michigan shows
> *


Hey Dave aren't their like 3 - 4 more main shows. OC, City Limits, Milan if we go and Low 4 Life right????????


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 11 2006, 06:01 PM~5755543
> *Lansing is way to small! Life is too short! happy to be cool with everyone! peace..
> Chance u never called me to come thru,but i will have your loot when ever.. no worries!  :biggrin: Peace and love all    D
> *



Sorry got busy with the birthday stuff.... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hello people :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks again dave .. i cant thank you enough for what your doin for me i appreciate it alot homie..cant wait to see it all done man.. gotta go to sleep got work in the morning.. i'll hit you up when i get out peace........... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 11 2006, 08:45 PM~5755445
> *we can make it a lincoln
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 12 2006, 11:13 PM~5764330
> *thanks again dave .. i cant thank you enough for what your doin for me i appreciate it alot homie..cant wait to see it all done man.. gotta go to sleep  got work in the morning.. i'll hit you up when i get out peace........... :biggrin:
> *


Dog!!! Im past the dry spots and no worries! :biggrin: That shit look sick! Thanks chance for the compound! :thumbsup: Wayne i think u just might like your car after all,its not purple no more! cant wait to see your face mutant! and dont hug me u huge fucker! tomorrow bro...Peace .. D

also I had never wheeled a roof.. That shit is wild,big ass roof!


----------



## Paris87 (Jul 1, 2005)

Whats up!!! As for the car shows there is OC, II Homies, City Limits, Low 4 Life, and one more i think.........I will look it up on the list. I wanted to let everyone know that if you are interested there is a car show during the week next week. It is at Gardian auto Glass in frandor. Free Food, fix your windows for free. It is cool i am going to get the flyers today for exact day and time. I will get back with ya.
:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

um yeah MIDWESTSHOWDOWN AUGUST 13


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 13 2006, 11:29 AM~5767037
> *um yeah MIDWESTSHOWDOWN AUGUST 13
> *


yes dan... I added it to our club calender!! we`ll be there!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

good ill have some beers ready :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paris87_@Jul 13 2006, 12:01 PM~5766273
> *Whats up!!!  As for the car shows there is OC, II Homies, City Limits, Low 4 Life, and one more i think.........I will look it up on the list.  I wanted to let everyone know that if you are interested there is a car show during the week next week.  It is at Gardian auto Glass in frandor.  Free Food, fix your windows for free.  It is cool i am going to get the flyers today for exact day and time. I will get back with ya.
> :biggrin:
> *


im down for some free window fixing.. that punk ass dude that put my windshield in chipped it and now i got a big ass crack again...but now its the other side.. no warrenty cause it had a little rust under the center of my window.. fucken bullshit ..but we'll see if they can fix my shit then i'll bee all smiles again :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 11 2006, 10:57 PM~5756265
> *Sorry got busy with the birthday stuff.... :biggrin:
> *


birthday boy did he tell you i gave him a little loot?????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Whats up everyone? I just wanted to give a special thanx to Chance. Good lookin on that wheeling compound. I'll get you some more! :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 13 2006, 04:46 PM~5768833
> *im down for some free window fixing.. that punk ass dude that put my windshield in chipped it and now i got a big ass crack again...but now its the other side.. no warrenty cause it had a little rust under the center of my window.. fucken bullshit  ..but we'll see if they can fix my shit then i'll bee all smiles again :biggrin:
> *


U need to fucking smile now!!!! asshole! your shit is looking sick! like glass baby.
Im just eating dinner,taking a small eat and smoke break.. I got the driver side doors to finish wheeling with the compound.Then its to the swirl mark remover..Then hand polish... Your car will be done tomorrow! :biggrin: 
YOU BETER NOT START TAKING MY FIRST PLACE TROPIES :thumbsdown: LOL
Get over here fucker!!!!!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

He's fucken knocked the fuck out!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 13 2006, 07:53 PM~5769875
> *He's fucken knocked the fuck out!!!!!!! :tongue:
> *


I know i was bull shitting! :thumbsup: your going to be surprised girl! Cant wit to see u smile! then im going to pull your hair and run!.. lol.. night virgie! D


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im gonna make a road trip to your house son..and when u see the caddy on the tailer you are directed to paint,polish and make it nice..then ill come back and pick it up...over and out :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah he does a good job.......... :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 14 2006, 04:27 AM~5771676
> *hell yeah he does a good job.......... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!! Yo if you got time to putt around on here.. BRING YOUR ASS OVER HERE!!!!! lol cya later! D Im going to bed now

Dan I will help you how ever i can! You going to the O.C. show
?? If so we will meet there! Peace


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

shit i gotta take a shower and get ready for work my girl wants to go see it worse than me...but im gonna come over when i get out of work to start the hand waxing...good lookin homie i appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

get some sleep fucker its gonna be hot as hell today :0 ...................


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 14 2006, 04:38 AM~5771693
> *shit i gotta take  a shower and get ready for work my girl wants to go see it worse than me...but im gonna come over when i get out of work to start the hand waxing...good lookin homie i appreciate it  :biggrin:
> *


I already did the hand waxing ...... you big fucker! its time to car wash then ride!!!
car wash is to get off the compound but the waxing is done! :biggrin: Looking off my front deck on to your hood,all i see if the neirbor tree,just wait and see :cheesy: Sick!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 14 2006, 04:39 AM~5771696
> *get some sleep fucker its gonna be hot as hell today :0 ...................
> *


It sucks!! im not tired all all.. excitment will do that,and mountain dew..lol..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Picture hut is fucked up or I would post pictures!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah you got to use a differrent uploader now i guess


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

goin to work now dog ...peace out....


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Have a good day ...drink alot of water!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning Dan!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning Dan!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

MORNING


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 13 2006, 10:57 PM~5769907
> *I know i was bull shitting! :thumbsup:  your going to be surprised girl! Cant wit to see u smile! then im going to pull your hair and run!.. lol.. night virgie! D
> *


You can run fucker but you cant hide. I'll get ya back eventually. :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 14 2006, 08:29 AM~5771790
> *MORNING
> *


Good morning :cheesy: 

Hey Dave don't let that big fucker see it before i get there. I'm not wanting to see the car as bad as i want to see his expression. Hopefully he'll be happier w/ his ride. 

Ok my turn gotta go to work. C-ya guys later. Have a good day


----------



## Paris87 (Jul 1, 2005)

The Car is Beautiful I cant wait to see both of your faces when you see it.......The color doesnt even look like it did before and in the sun it is blinging!!!!!! Love you both hope you like it I know David worked all night for two nights just to see the look on your face. He got mad at me this morning because I didnt look at it until after i feed jeanette... He is a silly fucker:roflmao: .......See you both later tonight and we will ride. :thumbsup


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

PATTERNS PATTERNS PATTERNS


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 14 2006, 03:18 PM~5773529
> *PATTERNS PATTERNS PATTERNS
> *


Not yet but hopefully soon.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paris87_@Jul 14 2006, 12:45 PM~5772810
> *The Car is Beautiful I cant wait to see both of your faces when you see it.......The color doesnt even look like it did before and in the sun it is blinging!!!!!! Love you both hope you like it I know David worked all night for two nights just to see the look on your face.  He got mad at me this morning because I didnt look at it until after i feed jeanette... He is a silly fucker:roflmao: .......See you both later tonight and we will ride.  :thumbsup
> *



In all honesty, it doesn't even matter what it looks like. Just to know how much love is their that he worked on it for 2 damn lllloooooonnnnngggg nights means more than anything. The look of the car is just the bonus. Can't wait to see it though. C-ya in a few. Love you guys back. :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 14 2006, 03:18 PM~5773529
> *PATTERNS PATTERNS PATTERNS
> *


hell yeah...might have to put a few in it for the rest of summer.. gonna redo it this winter :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Good Morning


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

wassss up!! Good morning!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave: whats up good morning..and good night to you dave :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 15 2006, 06:18 AM~5777255
> *:wave: whats up good morning..and good night to you dave :biggrin:
> *


LOL ... you got that right wayne! I got a couple more hours left in me! I gota get off this schedule.I might stay up but i doubt it.. hollar at me tonight dog,I wanta ride and take a couple pictures to post on here! Have a good day all! Peace


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 15 2006, 03:51 AM~5776879
> *:wave:
> *


Hi and good morning to you guys too :cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

UPCOMING CAR SHOWS

1. SATURDAY, JULY 22, 2006	CRUISEN THE GUT (LANSING)

2. SUNDAY, JULY 30, 2006 O.C CAR SHOW (SAGINAW)
_____________________________________________________________
3. SUNDAY, AUGUST 6, 2006	DOS HOMIES (GRAND RAPIDS)

4. SATURDAY, AUG. 13, 2006 MIDWEST SHOW DOWN (MILAN)

5. SUNDAY, AUGUST 20, 2006	ASSEMBLEY OF GOD (CHARLOTTE)

6. SUNDAY, AUGUST 27, 2006	CITY LIMITS (LANSING)
_____________________________________________________________
7. SUNDAY, SEPT 3, 2006 UNCLE JOHNS (ST. JOHNS)

8. SUNDAY, SEPT 10, 2006	SPEC CARS FOR SPEC KIDS (LANSING)

9. SATURDAY & SUNDAY	LOW 4 LIFE (SAGINAW)
SEPT 16 &17, 2006

10. SATURDAY, SEPT 23, 2006	CRUISEN THE GUT (LANSING)


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Today was crazy hot!!!!!! :uh: Hid inside most of the day w/ AC. Are we cruizing tonight. Holla back.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hello :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

wasss uppp!!!!! dam it was hot.. I know you was grumpy wayne,being all hot on your period.................. lol.. hollar at me.. It would be nice to ride sometime.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

hey wayne... Where can i get a presure test done?do u know anywhere cheap?
for a heater core? let me know mutant!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah you got me scared about them tie rods so i bought them today...  i ordered my upper ball joints they will be in tomorrow so will the lowers..all that and my drag link is bad too :angry: ..i put the tie rods on and new sway bar bolts&bushings.. just got done wanted to say whats up and thanks to lipe for gettin that bitch together for me it was driving me fuckin nuts :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

lansing radiator :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i think its like 15.00 bucks :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

put the bong down man and talk


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I had to reboot! sorry! are u going to that show on wendsday? its during the day.
Im going and i dont want to roll alone! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

SURE WHAT TIME????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 15 2006, 11:05 PM~5780886
> *SURE WHAT TIME????
> *


10 to 5 its in frandor.. free food for bringing your car.Free window fixing too! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: I NEED TO GET THAT CRACK FIXED SO IM DOWN


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

you need to update you car picture bro!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

which one the one in my profile????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

On the good green carpet


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

hey birds boy has some 20s like new..good meat for like 4-5 hundy..would look sick on the 8.just passing along a deal.Im looking for concepts.. HEY can i have my 15s yet?? u cant use em so pass em to me bro! :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dog my boy julio(virgies cousin)just got this 57 bel-air 4 dr for 4800.00 clean as a bitch from some old lady down the street from me????wtf i wish i could have got that bitch its to clean never seen a winter


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 16 2006, 02:13 AM~5780919
> *hey birds boy has some 20s like new..good meat for like 4-5 hundy..would look sick on the 8.just passing along a deal.Im looking for concepts.. HEY can i have my 15s yet?? u cant use em so pass em to me bro! :cheesy:
> *


let me get rid of my wheels first but i want some 13x7'z, i got something up my sleeve let it go threw and i'll trade for those 3 twelves fucker


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 15 2006, 11:13 PM~5780923
> *dog my boy julio(virgies cousin)just got this 57 bel-air 4 dr for 4800.00 clean as a bitch from some old lady down the street from me????wtf i wish i could have got that bitch its to clean never seen a winter
> *


JULIO wasnt he on sanford and son???? lmfao lol lol


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 15 2006, 11:15 PM~5780931
> *let me get rid of my wheels first but i want some 13x7'z, i got something up my sleeve let it go threw and i'll trade for those 3 twelves fucker
> *


The 12s??? my 12s for the 15??? if so im on my way fUCKER!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dont know,but that car gots the gold emblems and grill insert, its pink with a white top right now hes about to get it painted


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 15 2006, 11:15 PM~5780931
> *i'll trade for those 3 twelves fucker  CAN I GET THAT PPI AMP TOO????  :angry:
> *


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 16 2006, 02:17 AM~5780936
> *The 12s???  my 12s for the 15??? if so im on my way fUCKER!!!
> *


give me a few more days and i'll let you know


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 15 2006, 11:17 PM~5780939
> *dont know,but that car gots the gold emblems and grill insert, its pink with a white top right now hes about to get it painted
> *


PINK?? the gold emeblms make it the better package car.beter engine and shit.
Thats tight as hell! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Can i get that amp too? :biggrin: u must have not seen that posted before! lol


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 16 2006, 02:18 AM~5780942
> *
> *


 :nono:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 16 2006, 02:20 AM~5780947
> *Can i get that amp too?  :biggrin:  u must have not seen that posted before! lol
> *


 :nono: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

LOL predictable LOL :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 15 2006, 11:15 PM~5780931
> *let me get rid of my wheels first but i want some 13x7'z, i got something up my sleeve let it go threw and i'll trade for those 3 twelves fucker
> *


13s suck! lansing sucks!potholes and breaking off little wheels sucks.Dont say i never warned ya!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah .. you got to see this car we will go look at it sometime he wants to get it sprayed he's got 2000.00 to get it sprayed with i was gonna talk to chance and see if he wanted the job cause its minor body work still has original paint.no rust at all


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 16 2006, 02:25 AM~5780964
> *13s suck! lansing sucks!potholes and breaking off little wheels sucks.Dont say i never warned ya!
> *


hell yeah i like the look though


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

a 57 would be a good car for anyone to do.. 1957 is a bad ass car 4-door or not.
Id drive it,all day..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah thats what i said here i was talkin shit when he said he had a 57 and i thought it would be a bucket and i towed it today and i was drullin


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 15 2006, 11:28 PM~5780973
> *hell yeah i like the look though
> *


Looks nice!verry! but they ride like shit.Gota go all slow..to slow.. Im not a hotroder untill you start trying to think you can beat me! :biggrin:

I hope i dont offend anyone with my opion,its just my opion!  
Yes I know its layitlow


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 15 2006, 11:30 PM~5780979
> *hell yeah thats what i said here i was talkin shit when he said he had a 57 and i thought it would be a bucket and i towed it today and i was drullin
> *


Ill go see it when ever! just hollar at me fucker! not when its 100 degrees out!!
dam it was so hot.your car woulda over heated.. 4 core baby here anytime!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 16 2006, 02:30 AM~5780981
> *Looks nice!verry! but they ride like shit.Gota go all slow..to slow.. Im not a hotroder untill you start trying to think you can beat me! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: let me put a 350 turbo in my shit and then we will talk


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

my stock trans aint cuttin it


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 15 2006, 11:32 PM~5780987
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: let me put a 350 turbo in my shit and then we will talk
> *


yep and make sure you put those 13s on it..Ill race u everytime.All u will do it roast them off..13s no meat on the road.. slow and they dont stop your car for shit.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah you aint got to work as hard you got three times the ground travel than me :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 15 2006, 11:33 PM~5780993
> *my stock trans aint cuttin it
> *


175.00 for a rebuild with shiift kit..200.00 for a racing tranny,he puts some beter parts on it..He did the fastest cars in lansing.. you know sonny with the hurst,he did his too.. anytime.. ron shuller i think,i know it ron and where he lives.hes a cool ass old man!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell i dont what no trouble with the speedy gonzales cutlass :nono:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 15 2006, 11:39 PM~5781012
> *hell i dont what no trouble with the speedy gonzales cutlass :nono:
> *


Fuck no ...lolol no way..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

You gota work today?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

talk about a runner thats my favorite hot rod in lansing :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 16 2006, 02:40 AM~5781017
> *You gota work today?
> *


hell yeah im about to go to sleep


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Alrighty hollar at me when you get out! good night!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i'll holla back at ya tomorrow ...peace outy dog :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good Morning everyone


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Just a lil FYI I got the registration forms for the Midwest show down. Im trying to get the ones for the Low 4 Life show. Registration form is not on their site yet that i could find.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up virgie! was up all! :biggrin:


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

Im from Detroit and never heard of you guys. Paint cars and hang out with a bunch but never heard of the untouchable.
Maybe you guys should extend your chapter


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 16 2006, 03:11 PM~5783529
> *Im from Detroit and never heard of you guys. Paint cars and hang out with a bunch but never heard of the untouchable.
> Maybe you guys should extend your chapter
> *


You going to the O.C. SHOW? OR THE LOW4LIFE SHOW? If so well be there.Its always nice to meet new people.Were not that big of a club right now,but were working on it! :biggrin: Peace... David


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Jul 16 2006, 06:11 PM~5783529
> *Im from Detroit and never heard of you guys. Paint cars and hang out with a bunch but never heard of the untouchable.
> Maybe you guys should extend your chapter
> *


YEAH WE MIGHT HAVE TOO JUST GOT TO MEET UP WITH THE RIGHT PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

UNTOUCHABLE C. C. EST. 1994 LANSING, MICH..............


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

check this shit out! http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Low-Rider-C...1QQcmdZViewItem I wish i had enough money to buy that! I know casper is mad as hell!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

wonder why its being sold..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 17 2006, 04:09 AM~5786728
> *wonder why its being sold..
> *


His dad repoed or someshit.Im glad my pops never did me like that.I feel bad for him! shit happens though. Shit it will be a bad ass ride for someone! Peace


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good Morning everyone :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was uppppppppp!!!! good evening :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

"was uppppppppp!!!! good evening "

Just for u Dave. :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 17 2006, 03:07 AM~5786504
> *check this shit out!  http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Low-Rider-C...1QQcmdZViewItem    I wish i had enough money to buy that!  I know casper is mad as hell!
> *


 :0 damn thats a shame he'll never get what he put into it out of it though,that is a tight ass whip though :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I rewheeled my rockers on the 69.They were not burnt,they was just wetsanded and not wheeled! Thank god-now my rockers are not white!hollar fuckers!! 

Raul I came oever twice now! Are u avoiding me?? haha just kidding hollar at me!
Virgie u been doing that black magic shit again? youve gone and pissed off mother nature!these storms are crazy! Peace out all! D


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 17 2006, 07:40 PM~5791109
> *:0 damn thats a shame he'll never get what he put into it out of it though,that is a tight ass whip though :biggrin:
> *


I was looking at the ebay page,with the highest bidder.It says cassppper something and its brand new ebay account.Someone must have told him that his car was on there.looks like he was trying to stop his car from being sold! I think i would hate too..Crazy! :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 18 2006, 12:07 AM~5791686
> *I rewheeled my rockers on the 69.They were not burnt,they was just wetsanded and not wheeled! Thank god-now my rockers are not white!hollar fuckers!!
> 
> Raul I came oever twice now! Are u avoiding me?? haha just kidding hollar at me!
> ...



wtf :roflmao: Good ass sleeping weather. I was tired as hell! :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Shit girl! Im working with 4 air conditioners! lol going to love that electic bill! :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

my chrome is in i had to order another 30ft section for that 4 foot we was missing so friday it'll be all good for sure....got to put that shit on before we roll to O.C. saginaw show :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

okay speak of the devil finishmaster just called now my other 30ft section is in wow.. it took like 24 hrs to get here?????thats strange wtf oh well its time to go get it and put it on.... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

good morning!


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey guys what's up all!!!! Sorry I haven't been available but we've had a family crises. We've been with my mom all weekend, and her sister just passed away. Half the family is on their way to Texas right now.

So don't think anything negative - you all know what's up. I'ts all good with us.

Anyway....just wanted to tell you guys that I've got five primo spots reserved for us at the Autozone car show this Saturday. Free pop and hot dogs all day long. Hope we can all make it.

Hit me up anyone. See who's down for Saturday.

Peace


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

PS Love that pic Virgie....; is that Angela?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was upppp Raul! Im sorry about your familys loss,our prayers are with you and your family.Let us know if we can help out in any way.We should be all good for the show saturday,waynes getting a new windshield tomorrow at my girls sister works show! I might need the truck and trailer tomorrow to grab my car! hollar ...Peace ..D


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Just popped in to :wave: 

Nice rides, Untouchables......keepin' it strong in the Midwest! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was uppppp! :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Jul 18 2006, 10:52 PM~5799127
> *Just popped in to :wave:
> 
> Nice rides, Untouchables......keepin' it strong in the Midwest! :biggrin:
> *


whats crackin A.I.????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jul 18 2006, 09:58 PM~5798660
> *PS Love that pic Virgie....; is that Angela?
> *


yep thats hella....and you can guess who is the bitch :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jul 18 2006, 09:56 PM~5798640
> *Hey guys what's up all!!!!  Sorry I haven't been available but we've had a family crises.  We've been with my mom all weekend, and her sister just passed away.  Half the family is on their way to Texas right now.
> 
> So don't think anything negative - you all know what's up.  I'ts all good with us.
> ...


sorry about the family crisis , hope they make it down there safe  :angel:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dave raul said we can grab the trailor tomorrow when ever i got the straps and everything we need so set up a time and we will go get it ,we can tow it with my yukon :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey is that the auto zone by JD.byrider???? cause if so they will probley come try to mess with nicole..lol.. we`ll be there! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 19 2006, 12:25 AM~5799663
> *Hey is that the auto zone by JD.byrider????  cause if so they will probley come try to mess with nicole..lol.. we`ll be there!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEAH...............................


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

got to go to bed got to wake up early in da morning.............peace out fellas


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

have a good night..I be going to sleep when u get up! :biggrin:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Dave hell yeah that is cool and trailer will be here for you anytime for you to pick up tomorrow and thanks for the thoughts and pray for my Aunt. We want to meet here Fri around 7 for a club meeting. See ya then if not sooner!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks as always! yes we should be good to come thru! peace out..D


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good Morning everyone :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

wassssssssssss uppppppppppppp! good night!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good looking out on the window Nicole. :thumbsup: Next step is the interior. Maybe we can have that done for the Low 4 Life show. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

The show was kinda dead.But it was good for a windshield! We also looked good riden toghter.. See you later tonight! :biggrin: 


    

Click on the picture you want to see,They get bigger when u click on them! :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

nice uploader Dave..... Waiting for the caal from Greg...


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Chance, How's it going? Long time no hear or see.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 19 2006, 02:43 PM~5803119
> *The show was kinda dead.But it was good for a windshield! We also looked good riden toghter.. See you later tonight!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: UNTOUCHABLE C.C :worship:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Where's the group car shot?? How did the one w/ me and angela come out? May wanna update my avatar w/the more modern Hella (Angela) Bitch (None other than myself) :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Had a great day all!!! got alot of shit done today.. Wayne the chrome sets off your car,to bad u sent my girl out to take pictures before we got done wit the chrome!lol
Its crazy today you got to be all happy about your car looking great!Then I got to 
get my droptop back,there is no beter feeling then that.well almost! Thanks wayne
for towing it,gas and all the time.Virgie that means u2 :biggrin: Raul thanks for the trailer.CHANCE!!!!! Thank you for giving me cierras car back! and taking the time out your busy schedule to make room for me.I know you have alot going on!
Thank you and cierra said thanks too! Hollar when you want to grab the 1950....
Peace out  David


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Had a great day all!!! got alot of shit done today.. Wayne the chrome sets off your car,to bad u sent my girl out to take pictures before we got done wit the chrome!lol
Its crazy today you got to be all happy about your car looking great!Then I got to 
get my droptop back,there is no beter feeling then that.well almost! Thanks wayne
for towing it,gas and all the time.Virgie that means u2 :biggrin: Raul thanks for the trailer.CHANCE!!!!! Thank you for giving me cierras car back! and taking the time out your busy schedule to make room for me.I know you have alot going on!
Thank you and cierra said thanks too! Hollar when you want to grab the 1950....
Peace out  David


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

fucking server-dam repost :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

tierd as hell man thanks again,shit i couldt have done it without you homie :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 19 2006, 03:27 PM~5803490
> *
> 
> nice uploader Dave..... Waiting for the caal from Greg...
> *


hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 19 2006, 09:18 PM~5806245
> *tierd as hell man thanks again,shit i couldt have done it without you homie :biggrin:
> *


Much love bro! See ya tomorrow! NIght-Im whooped too.. Peace


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Good day to you guys :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

What's up AI. Good day to you too. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: hello people


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dave get a hold of schuebel and see when he can do my seats,door panels,and dash pad :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

You guys have anything comming up soon :dunno:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Jul 20 2006, 09:19 PM~5813744
> *You guys have anything comming up soon :dunno:
> *


Bringing out a 1965 impala ss,and a 1984 olds 98.My daughetrs 1969 will be coming out next summer! :biggrin: As far a shows,we not big enough to throw a show, :uh: Maybe next year! Peace


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 20 2006, 05:41 PM~5812479
> *dave get a hold of schuebel and see when he can do my seats,door panels,and dash pad :biggrin:
> *


I`ll do it first thing tomorrow!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Im going to need help lifting the body off the frame either friday or sunday.The frame is going over to steed`s to be smoothed and welded up,as soon as we take the body off! Talk to you guys tomorrow! Peace


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im almost ready for the interior to get done..ill be looking ya up soon


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

GOOOOOOD MORNING!!!!! MAN i cant sleep for shit,all I do is lay there and think about what the hell im going to do next with the droptop.I finaly said fuck it and started working on it,I neibor which I recently got in a fight with came out bitching.
So come 10:00 am I going to start pounding out dent,useing the da and grinding.
Do you think I should go with a stainless firewall or just a chrome heater box and still have heat?? Im up in the air on that 1 :uh: Birds boy works at alero steel so I got the hook up! Well get at me if I dont answer,Im outside working on the car.
After the meeting tonight we might lift the body off! i hollar later! :biggrin: 
Peace... David


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 21 2006, 04:14 AM~5815030
> *im almost ready for the interior to get done..ill be looking ya up soon
> *


Im hitting him up for Wayne,aka mutant,at 8:00 am. so Let me know when your thinking of having it done,so I can give a heads up to him.Its his busy season but he still shows me love! Im thinking about that chrome plastic hookup and chromer.
I paid 193.50 for a chrome heater box on ebay,I KNOW u can beat that price all to hell.But we was in a hurry and couldnt wait no more. we definily have to hook up!
i`ll be hollaring! Peace Dan! David


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good Morning Dave. I would also say goodnight but it doesnt seem like your going to bed any time soon w/ C's car and all. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

You wanna hear some shit that woulda got my ass kicked. :buttkick: I almost gave away Wayne's 68.  I grabbed the wrong title when we sold the 63. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: Thank God the guy noticed the title was for the wrong car. :worship: I felt like such a dumb ass. :uh:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 21 2006, 04:38 AM~5815060
> *You wanna hear some shit that woulda got my ass kicked.   :buttkick: I almost gave away Wayne's 68.     I grabbed the wrong title when we sold the 63.  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: Thank God the guy noticed the title was for the wrong car.  :worship:  I felt like such a dumb ass.  :uh:
> *


If you sold it to steed and scott,Those are good people! Steed likes wayne and woulda never do no shit like that!!! hes doing up cierras frame too! hollar..see ya at the meeting! David


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

We sold it to a guy who's gonna make a race car out of it. FUCK IT Wayne needed his interior done. :cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 21 2006, 12:56 PM~5817196
> *We sold it to a guy who's gonna make a race car out of it. FUCK IT Wayne needed his enterior done. :cheesy:
> *


Holy shit someone got the ged! virgie you went to lansing school district???huh?
Sweetie do u mean interior??? lol..jk..

OK WAYNE! YOU HUGE MUTANT FUCKER! FOR THE LAST DAM TIME,GIVE ME BACK THAT DAM RADIO.THEN IT WILL BE ALL GOOD.I GOT MY EYES ON YOU.. :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

[/url][/IMG]W


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 21 2006, 06:24 PM~5818158
> *Holy shit someone got the ged! virgie you went to lansing school district???huh?
> Sweetie do u mean interior??? lol..jk..
> 
> ...


OOPS.. fuck you Dave, I was mad at the time. It could have been a typo :twak: :roflmao: I went back and fixed it. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

C-ya guys in the morning. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 21 2006, 08:02 PM~5819786
> *OOPS.. fuck you Dave, I was mad at the time.  It could have been a typo :twak:  :roflmao: I went back and fixed it.  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Typo that what I call a fat finger fuckup,I do it all the time.Shit I did it so many times u think id proof read...But NO ...... Hell yea 9:00 am SHIT i beter get some sleep!haha doubt it.. see ya tomorrow... Im still watching ya,BRING MY RADIO TO THE SHOW!OR ELSE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: NIght peeps ....D


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:rofl: The best part is I have no freaking clue what radio your talking about! But I'll bring a radio, just not sure if it will be the one you want. (one of angela and lil waynes toy radio's) :tongue:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 21 2006, 08:18 PM~5819901
> *:rofl: The best part is I have no freaking clue what radio your talking about! But I'll bring a radio, just not sure if it will be the one you want. (one of angela and lil waynes toy radio's) :tongue:
> *


The radio that you and wayne stold out the grand prix,well angela and baby wayne stold all my pop cans.I want those back too.lololol..
Hey wayne benard-dukee-and spade said THANKS!!!!!!I wont forget it bro! now shut up and let me go to sleep.!lolol night all!....D


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

not a problem, thats what frinds do :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

alright gotta go to sleep, cant sell crack got to work for mine,4:00 am comes early :wave: see ya


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Rise and shine.... It's morning.....Time to wake up lazy folks. :cheesy: 
In other words GOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
Wut up UCC?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jul 22 2006, 09:00 AM~5821117
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Wut up UCC?
> *


what up A.I. :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Had a lot of fun today. :cheesy: Won some cool door prizes and we were all together minus a few that had to work. C-ya guys in a bit. Just waiting for Wayne to get home. Hopefully they don't send him to the U.P at 3:59 :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Im waiting to cook for ya! Dont let that mutant eat,we got plenty! cya in a few.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I got the clipers all set up raul.... Were going to make that rug for me tonight!
club donation.lol.. bring your car front yard parking for all! And I hope you are hungary! D4L


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for coming out to the Autozone show guys. It was a good turnout for the Untouchable CC. 

We looked good, too bad no trophies were pulled, but we got some free food.

See you at Dave's house.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

get the fuck out here.I was supossed to post first! :biggrin:

I had fun all! Lets do it again real soon! 

I was only joking,why did u leave? lol peace


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

heres some pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

The damn server kicked me off, than i had to wait for my stupid computer to finish taking a shit. :machinegun: :angry:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

hello. :cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

I had a great time today. Got some free shit, rode out and most of all had a blast w/ family. :thumbsup: 

Hey Dave I saw what u were talking about earlier w/that "sup bitch" from when i said whats' up in AI's thread. That shits funny as hell. I never saw that till now. :rofl:


----------



## supersick65 (Jul 23, 2006)

was up everybody.This is birds new name-curt. :wave:


----------



## supersick65 (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Jul 23 2006, 01:14 AM~5824730
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 23 2006, 12:28 AM~5824419
> *get the fuck out here.I was supossed to post first!  :biggrin:
> 
> I had fun all! Lets do it again real soon!
> ...



I saw you checking up on me in the other thread. I'm cool bro, I got my point across and thats all that matters. Like my signature says.... It's all in my name.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supersick65_@Jul 23 2006, 01:20 AM~5824780
> *:wave:
> *


What's up Bird? Welcome to the thread. Lil Wayne had a blast w/ Dylin. They gotta hang out more often. :thumbsup:


----------



## slammed86 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey everybody this is steves new name! :wave: Peace out!!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 22 2006, 10:25 PM~5824815
> *What's up Bird? Welcome to the thread. Lil Wayne had a blast w/ Dylin. They gotta hang out more often.  :thumbsup:
> *


dlyin is either lil bird or DD lol those are his initals.. And yea they had a great time toghter!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

It took me a minute to realize that it wasn't them. LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 22 2006, 10:32 PM~5824848
> *It took me a minute to realize that it wasn't them. LOL.  :biggrin:
> *


It will be just made there account to get them started!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

You hop around too much. I found you for a sec and than lost you again. Quit site jumping. :twak: :twak: :0


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Alright Dave it was fun playing tag in Lay it Low. But im going to bed now. I saw you checking on me again. Good night bro. C-ya later.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

NIght virgie!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

wake up baldy locks :roflmao: :roflmao: hello people


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dave see what kind of concepts you can find for me :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up O.C. :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good Morning everyone. :cheesy:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Afternoon all - Yesterday was fun! Long day but good all in all. Looking forward to heading out to the OC Show and representing UCC... peace


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

It's going down! looking forward to seeing everyone sunday! This show is going to be off tha hook!


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

by the way, welcome Steve and Bird :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 23 2006, 07:27 AM~5826141
> *wake up baldy locks :roflmao:  :roflmao: hello people
> *


FUCKYOU!!! :roflmao: You test tube Baby,what the fuck did they inject in that big ass to make that mutant body??? :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jul 23 2006, 09:50 AM~5826552
> *Afternoon all - Yesterday was fun! Long day but good all in all. Looking forward to heading out to the OC Show and representing UCC... peace
> *


My car is Ugly,I cant show it! lol well atleast the droptops paint matches my head.







:roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jul 23 2006, 09:55 AM~5826568
> *It's going down! looking forward to seeing everyone sunday! This show is going to be off tha hook!
> *


Wassss upppp! :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was up :wave:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

More Info On Our Website


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Thats like the best show of the year!!! hell yea we will be there...Was up Pedo!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Looking forward to it. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

I was looking online for hotels and could not a find a Red Roof Inn. The closest one was 50 Miles from Saginaw in Flint. I did find a hotel on S.Outer Dr. at the Best Western for $82.94 which includes fees and taxes and 2 queen size beds. My cousin can get me a discount for any Marriott hotel. The only one I found is the Fairfield Inn and that is $70 but unsure of the exact location at this moment. Just wanted to give a heads up. We'll discuss this more later. C-ya.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Shit for that price,I`ll sleep in my car or in a tent! lol :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah,see all we got to do is get one room and a bunch of sleeping bags :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

fuck you then :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 23 2006, 08:22 PM~5829579
> *fuck you then :biggrin:
> *


Fuck you too! :biggrin: Tag mutant u are it!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 23 2006, 10:59 PM~5829436
> *Shit for that price,I`ll sleep in my car or in a tent! lol :roflmao:
> *


Or u can sleep on the floor of our room.... Oh wait ... U don't sleep at night anyway. U can be the watch dog of our cars. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

True That! hey here the sight for wayne to get the gucci. http://www.acefabric.com/

http://www.exoticwooddash.com/


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

good morning


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

morning :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD MORNING AI :cheesy:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

AI whoring your thread guys..lol :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

It's all good. :cheesy: RU guys going to the O.C show this coming Sunday?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Jul 24 2006, 06:48 AM~5830928
> *good morning
> *


wud up :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Jul 24 2006, 06:48 AM~5830928
> *good morning
> *


whats up fellas :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah ill probably float through..im not bringing the car..its pretty much down for the year..im gonna get a early jump start on the tear down :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Jul 24 2006, 08:45 AM~5831062
> *yeah ill probably float through..im not bringing the car..its pretty much down for the year..im gonna get a early jump start on the tear down :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah,thats the way to do it, im probably gonna get mine media blasted underneath so i can get it sprayed,then just rock my paint next year too... :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 23 2006, 01:35 PM~5826741
> *My car is Ugly,I cant show it! lol  well atleast the droptops paint matches my head.
> 
> 
> ...


BALD AS HELL


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 24 2006, 06:08 AM~5831097
> *BALD AS HELL
> *


Beauty in the making :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 24 2006, 07:08 AM~5831097
> *BALD AS HELL
> *


hey i resemble that remark..hehe


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

LOL me too! :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Jul 24 2006, 11:16 AM~5832371
> *Beauty in the making  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you! Its my daughters car,Its her graduation present.I got like 8 years to drive it,But she told me when we do the car shows its going in her name! lol..
WOMEN! :roflmao: Peace


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Whats up everyone? Thanx Dave and Nicole for all your help w/ the seat to the Impala.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 03:44 PM~5833779
> *Whats up everyone? Thanx Dave and Nicole for all your help w/ the seat to the Impala.
> *


Shut up! He stole my gator,my color too! :biggrin: I think its going to be sweet as hell!and how I broke a piece of his window trim while taking out the sail panel.
SO i replaced the ugly painted trim with all new chrome 1s.IF I break something I got make it beter then before! White leather and blue gator is going to be sick,You fucker!Hope you like it mutant! Peace out! 

Was up Virgie!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

BACK UP! What the hell did he get? I thought he wanted the Gucci? When can we see them or when will they be done? I have very lil patience.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HEELLLLLOOOOOO. I SEE U :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

sorry the phone!! lol.. he got blue gator and white vynal.seats, door panels, sail panels,rear package tray,The shit is going to be ganster!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

SHIT, that just leaves dash, headliner, radio and pin stripes. You fuckers forgot to call that guy about the chrome from downtown cruisen the gut. :biggrin: 

Im so excited. His car is finally comming together. He's starting to enjoy the way his car looks now. Thanx again. It couldn't have happened w/out u guys. :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: 

Virgie the dash is included! Just need my lazy ass to take it out.It was like a hundread out though.I will get it. painting it will be later.Its still going to be sick!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Did I ever say how much I Love You! :cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

1 more hour for wayne to get home. Im bored. I need someone to play with.


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Sup Sup good evening in the big M


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

hows it going aiwolverine


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 07:52 PM~5835330
> *1 more hour for wayne to get home. Im bored. I need someone to play with.
> *


LOL :biggrin: I hope you whoop his ass! HE stold my shit.. OK I MAD NOW im dropping.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 24 2006, 10:58 PM~5835372
> *LOL  :biggrin:  I hope you whoop his ass! HE stold my shit..  OK I MAD NOW im dropping.
> *


Dropping what u sensitive ass fucker. First my brother Chaapi and now Wayne. LOL. Damn thieves. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:  :angry:  :uh: :biggrin:  

Whats up xicano stylez? :biggrin:


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

not much just chillin and gettin ready for the houston show


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Where u from?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 08:01 PM~5835398
> *Dropping what u sensitive ass fucker. First my brother Chaapi and now Wayne. LOL. Damn thieves. :biggrin:
> *


HEll yea I forgot about that! Well im going to steal it back!Fuckers  

Just shows I must have good taste.and u know im only dropping bombs!


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

south texas


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 24 2006, 11:07 PM~5835457
> *HEll yea I forgot about that! Well im going to steal it back!Fuckers
> 
> Just shows I must have good taste.and u know im only dropping bombs!
> *


Thats what i thought! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 08:07 PM~5835452
> *Where u from?
> *


I would guess from Texas! was up dog!


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

sup homie


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 08:08 PM~5835465
> *Thats what i thought! :biggrin:
> *


What that I have good taste?or I drop big bombs?? lol YOUR man is worse! make a ****** leave his own house! lol


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xicano_stylez_@Jul 24 2006, 11:07 PM~5835464
> *south texas
> *


What kinda car do u have? And from what club if any? Sorry if I ask too many questions. Just like to get to know people. :cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 24 2006, 11:09 PM~5835474
> *What that I have good taste?or I drop big bombs?? lol  YOUR man is worse! make a ****** leave his own house! lol
> *


BOTH :0


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

i have an 85 cutty 442 just got it and might be rollin with Amistad C.C.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hell yeah, Welcome to the Lowriding family/community. 

Clubs are like mexicans... were all related some way or another :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xicano_stylez_@Jul 24 2006, 08:10 PM~5835489
> *i have an 85 cutty 442 just got it and might be rollin with Amistad C.C.
> *


cool My girl has a 87 grand prix.. Gbodys are big here this year!I got parts!
Hell texas u have parts!


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

simon, much love for all my lowriding gente. i hope to make some good connects with this club and get my car goin soon.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 08:12 PM~5835509
> *Hell yeah, Welcome to the Lowriding family/community.
> 
> Clubs are like mexicans... were all related some way or another :biggrin:
> *


I SEE HOW IT IS!!! it because im a ****** huh??? I understand now!


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

i got 3 parts cars for my ride :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xicano_stylez_@Jul 24 2006, 08:15 PM~5835540
> *i got 3 parts cars for my ride  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea I stripped like six 1969s so im good for parts on both my 69s.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

I dont have shit.LOL My husband has a 68 Impala. I go for the rides and to make sure no other bitch tries to holla. LOL :biggrin: Only one Bitch allowed and thats me!!!!!!!!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 24 2006, 11:14 PM~5835529
> *I SEE HOW IT IS!!! it because im a ****** huh??? I understand now!
> *


Your still family fucker.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

did U see nicole steel rauls 75??? she was hitting switch ridein the gut! well kmart! lol


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 08:16 PM~5835551
> *I dont have shit.LOL My husband has a 68 Impala. I go for the rides and to make sure no other bitch tries to holla. LOL :biggrin: Only one Bitch allowed and thats me!!!!!!!!
> *


HELLA ..... cant forget her.. And cierra went she comes back.i cant spell salina,
I went to the same school as you!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 24 2006, 11:17 PM~5835560
> *did U see nicole steel rauls 75??? she was hitting switch ridein the gut! well kmart! lol
> *


I seen her jump in the driver seat and Pat hit switches but i didnt see her drive it.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 24 2006, 11:19 PM~5835578
> *HELLA ..... cant forget her.. And cierra went she comes back.i cant spell salina,
> I went to the same school as you!
> *


DUMB ASS, It does'nt even make sense. :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

nicole hit em too! started to move but stopped.I shoulda did it first,but she is more
attactive.lol


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 24 2006, 11:21 PM~5835596
> *nicole hit em too! started to move but stopped.I shoulda did it first,but she is more
> attactive.lol
> *



I'll let you tell it. I dont swing that way.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 08:20 PM~5835594
> *DUMB ASS, It does'nt even make sense. :cheesy:
> *


Dog that crazy. what the fuck was I thinking??? 420 yep thats it.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Xicano... Is this your first ride?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

xicano ,You got how many classic junk yards by ya?? I bet a shit load.. shit you could make alot of money!


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

my second personal, but i did my homies' rides, spent so much time buildin other peep'z rides i never got around to doin mine


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 24 2006, 11:23 PM~5835616
> *xicano ,You got how many classic junk yards by ya?? I bet a shit load.. shit you could make alot of money!
> *



Fucken Discount Dave.LOL


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

i found one yard the other day that has a few 63's and a 65 and some bombas but i didn't get a good look at all of the rides, the were in decent shape from what i saw but were under lots of brush


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey raul,I need my hairpiece by sunday or I cant go! LMAO!!!!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Whats up Raul? :cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

This damn server sucks. :angry:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

too bad got my hair cut on sunday and gave it to locks of love


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 08:24 PM~5835623
> *Fucken Discount Dave.LOL
> *


You know Im always trying to get a hookup! I dont have 1 in texas,Thats a prime spot too! If they didnt all get screwed up by Rita.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin: Now you Know Raul has to read before he types to make sure that were not offending anybody. :biggrin:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

hey guys (it pat) found a hotel for $50 a night for the low for life show... Dave looks like you will have to get switches for the topless....Nicole will show you how to make it move!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Pappa Bear has to keep us in line. Hey xicano I'm virginia, daytons 4 Life is Dave and Neon Nights is Raul.


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

hey virgie!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xicano_stylez_@Jul 24 2006, 08:25 PM~5835630
> *i found one yard the other day that has a few 63's and a 65 and some bombas but i didn't get a good look at all of the rides, the were in decent shape from what i saw but were under lots of brush
> *


How was the grill on that 65,just got asked about trying to get 1 today. shit it would be worth your time.The after market grill are on backorder,have been forever.


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

orale, nice to meet all of you. i'm pelon from kingsville, texas


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jul 24 2006, 11:32 PM~5835660
> *hey guys (it pat) found a hotel for $50 a night for the low for life show... Dave looks like you will have to get switches for the topless....Nicole will show you how to make it move!
> *


Hi Pat. Which hotel? I saw one at the Best Western which is on S.Outer Dr for $70.00 per night.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 08:33 PM~5835661
> *Pappa Bear has to keep us in line. Hey xicano I'm virginia, daytons 4 Life is Dave and Neon Nights is Raul.
> *


And Virgie is married to what we call a mutant-A cool ass mutant! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xicano_stylez_@Jul 24 2006, 08:34 PM~5835672
> *orale, nice to meet all of you. i'm pelon from kingsville, texas
> *


NIce to meet you too-I wish we had your weather! real bad in the winters!


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

i'll check on dat grill on friday after i get my rental for the weekend


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 24 2006, 11:34 PM~5835674
> *And Virgie is married to what we call a mutant-A cool ass mutant!  :biggrin:
> *


lol, Wayne is gonna kick your small bird looking ass. :biggrin:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

found it at motel 6--- less then 5 min from the Buena Vista Center....


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jul 24 2006, 08:32 PM~5835660
> *hey guys (it pat) found a hotel for $50 a night for the low for life show... Dave looks like you will have to get switches for the topless....Nicole will show you how to make it move!
> *


Yea I seen here face... Dam it!... lol She will have to discuss that with cierra.
Nice to see you on here finaly! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jul 24 2006, 08:36 PM~5835685
> *found it at motel 6--- less then 5 min from the Buena Vista Center....
> *


This is tom bodebt... and we will leave a light on 4ya!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jul 24 2006, 11:36 PM~5835685
> *found it at motel 6--- less then 5 min from the Buena Vista Center....
> *


Is that close by? We can check out our options when we go this Sunday for OC. Hopefully Waynes seats will be done.... Right Dave?


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

hey dave raul said he gave his hair to locks of love -- they need it more then you!! .... ohhh that was below the belt....


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 08:36 PM~5835684
> *lol, Wayne is gonna kick your small bird looking ass.  :biggrin:
> *


Im ready-We was both grumpy and hot today.. He woke me up lol.. o shit.
I going to kick him in the balls and run :biggrin: I know I can outrun him!


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

real close - sounds like walking distance.... tell wayne hello when he gets home from pat and I... let us know when you car has the interior---its gonna be the BOMB! :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jul 24 2006, 08:40 PM~5835708
> *hey dave raul said he gave his hair to locks of love -- they need it more then you!! .... ohhh that was below the belt....
> *


Yea im glad my wig went to someone who needed it more! I think its for people who go thru kemo theropy.. Gota show them love! But i can still talk shit,I would need just for me anyhoww to die it!lol Me with dark black hair..hummm maybe a new look for me!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey xicano, dont mind us, this is part of the Untouchable family. Were all crazy but keep each other in line. Welcome aboard to jump right in.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 08:39 PM~5835703
> *Is that close by? We can check out our options when we go this Sunday for OC. Hopefully Waynes seats will be done.... Right Dave?
> *


They will be done for sure!


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

guys gotta hit the sack... need the shut eye... talk soon!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jul 24 2006, 08:41 PM~5835726
> *real close - sounds like walking distance.... tell wayne hello when he gets home from pat and I... let us know when you car has the interior---its gonna be the BOMB!  :thumbsup:
> *


Also there is no walking in sag-nasty! All about the benjems got car jacked at the gas station...... HES WAY BIGGER THEN WAYNE.. WAY BIGGER! No walking for me.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin: Now Raul, what u did was a great thing w/ your hair, but i bet you still have plenty to spare for Dave. He's got a small ass head... it wouldn't take much.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jul 24 2006, 08:45 PM~5835749
> *guys gotta hit the sack... need the shut eye... talk soon!
> *


Night pat.. I should make you a name on here!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good night Pat and Raul :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 08:45 PM~5835752
> *:biggrin: Now Raul, what u did was a great thing w/ your hair, but i bet you still have plenty to spare for Dave. He's got a small ass head... it wouldn't take much.
> *


FU- I going to pull your hair for that 1


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 24 2006, 11:47 PM~5835760
> *FU- I going to pull your hair for that 1
> *


I love you dave  lololololololol


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 24 2006, 11:46 PM~5835754
> *Night pat.. I should make you a name on here!
> *


mama bear :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

How much is a pound down there? Not that im trying to do nothin like that.. 
I know it used to be 200 a bow.


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

sounds good Dave--- hook pat up... night all


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

my bad, got distracted for a minute :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 24 2006, 11:48 PM~5835778
> *How much is a pound down there? Not that im trying to do nothin like that..
> I know it used to be 200 a bow.
> *


wtf


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Jul 24 2006, 08:48 PM~5835780
> *sounds good Dave--- hook pat up... night all
> *


Ill do that what email address?


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Again, dont mind us.. were just being silly :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 08:49 PM~5835786
> *wtf
> *


Im a smoker-Its just a question. no offence


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

ain't no thang, i don't hate


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 24 2006, 11:50 PM~5835801
> *Im a smoker-Its just a question. no  offence
> *


do you mean offense???? You got your ged from the computer didn't u? :uh:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xicano_stylez_@Jul 24 2006, 08:51 PM~5835810
> *ain't no thang, i don't hate
> *


2nd car so u are like 21?? I loved 21.lol that was 10 years ago! I had hair


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

25 years old, i've helped build about 12 cars so far :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

why u lying... that was like 20 yrs ago grandpa :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 08:51 PM~5835817
> *do you mean offense???? You got your ged from the computer didn't u? :uh:
> *


Nope harry hill.. sound funny but its true!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xicano_stylez_@Jul 24 2006, 11:53 PM~5835833
> *25 years old, i've helped build about 12 cars so far  :biggrin:
> *


any kids?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xicano_stylez_@Jul 24 2006, 08:53 PM~5835833
> *25 years old, i've helped build about 12 cars so far  :biggrin:
> *


cool,still a good age and u got beter car insurance now.Next landmark ago is 30..
That 1 sucks..lol


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah i got a 3 year old lil girl i hope to take her with me to da show on sunday


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xicano_stylez_@Jul 24 2006, 11:55 PM~5835855
> *yeah i got a 3 year old lil girl i hope to take her with me to da show on sunday
> *


is she into cars? before u know that'll be your next project ... a ride for her.


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

she loves cars, whenever i have her with me on the weekends we watch o.g. rider, truucha, and cal-swangin dvds. she especially loves hydros. i just hope da baby mama doesn't keep me from takin her to houston


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

good luck on that


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xicano_stylez_@Jul 24 2006, 08:59 PM~5835895
> *she loves cars, whenever i have her with me on the weekends we watch o.g. rider, truucha, and cal-swangin dvds. she especially loves hydros. i just hope da baby mama doesn't keep me from takin her to houston
> *


Build her a car for graduation-to make it like an insentive to do good!Thats what i did and my girl is at the top of her class.Inriched and all.The 69 droptop is hers..

My daughter took my 69 from me when she was 4.they start early.lol women

Hey virgie I got angela saying money and the impala is hers not dads! lmao oyea its coming!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

My "mutant" is home :biggrin:


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

that's the idea :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 09:02 PM~5835935
> *My "mutant" is home :biggrin:
> *


Mutant :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

URE IN TRRROOOOUUUUBBBLLLEEE :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

NIce to meet you pelon thanks for coming in to chat..


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

U TALK A GOOD GAME...TO BAD U DONT PLAY SO WELL


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 24 2006, 09:08 PM~5836007
> *U TALK A GOOD GAME...TO BAD U DONT PLAY SO WELL
> *


Yea im kinda flaky like a biscut


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

sorry got distracted again :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 25 2006, 12:08 AM~5836003
> *NIce to meet you pelon thanks for coming in to chat..
> *


Hell yeah. Stop by anytime..Our site is your site. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xicano_stylez_@Jul 24 2006, 09:09 PM~5836029
> *sorry got distracted again :biggrin:
> *


Shit if i lived in texas,I think I would be distacted all the time! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xicano_stylez_@Jul 25 2006, 12:09 AM~5836029
> *sorry got distracted again :biggrin:
> *



Your a smoker too, aren't ya.


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

tryin to set somethin up for da trip hehehehe


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 25 2006, 12:10 AM~5836038
> *Shit if i lived in texas,I think I would be distacted all the time!  :biggrin:
> *


It don't matter where u live... u get distracted any where :biggrin:


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

nah i don't do that any more


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xicano_stylez_@Jul 25 2006, 12:11 AM~5836049
> *tryin to set somethin up for da trip hehehehe
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xicano_stylez_@Jul 25 2006, 12:12 AM~5836066
> *nah i don't do that any more
> *


sure u don't.  :roflmao:


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

nah en serio, i'm trying to hook up wit this female but she wants me to pick her up on da way to da show lmao :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

thats cool :thumbsup: 
well its been fun talking w/ya. I got get up early to go to work. Stop by anytime to say :wave: or have a good laugh :roflmao: Good night.


----------



## xicano_stylez (Jul 18, 2006)

orale, have a good night and paz to all mi gente


----------



## Mamabear (Jul 25, 2006)

WAS UP ALL THIS IS PATS NEW PROFILE!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up fam?????????????? one word for you... GATOR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 24 2006, 09:42 PM~5836301
> *whats up fam?????????????? one word for you... GATOR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :0
> *


2 words!!!! fuck you! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

now now schuebel and nick got me hooked on it


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 24 2006, 10:12 PM~5836559
> *now now schuebel and nick got me hooked on it
> *


NIck told it was you!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 24 2006, 10:15 PM~5836586
> *put it in your shit on that black and it'll be fat you cry baby :tears:  :wave:
> *


I see we went to the same school.. you hook-on-phonics mutant mf...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 25 2006, 01:15 AM~5836586
> *okay...put the blue gator in your car on the black seats and it would look nice david :0
> *


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 24 2006, 10:19 PM~5836617
> *
> *


Spoken like a true ******!


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats crackin???besides daves old azz feet :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

whats up untouchable?[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 25 2006, 08:17 AM~5838425
> *whats crackin???besides daves old azz feet :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats a good one,But i use lotion.They maybe ugly but not crackin! Your back seat and back too door panels were done at 2 today.I think I had some kinda heat exhaustion or something,I felt like shit.All good now.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NORIEGA_@Jul 25 2006, 04:43 PM~5841507
> *whats up untouchable?[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]
> *


Was up Joe! were coming to the show! see you this sunday! Peace!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Jul 25 2006, 03:42 AM~5837562
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## luxurious.c.c64 (Jun 30, 2006)

:worship: LUXURIOUS C.C.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurious.c.c64_@Jul 25 2006, 09:41 PM~5842123
> *:worship: LUXURIOUS C.C.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurious.c.c64_@Jul 25 2006, 06:41 PM~5842123
> *:worship: LUXURIOUS C.C.
> *


???? whats that about? :roflmao: must be the wrong thread.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Wayne,By looking thru the classic industries catalog.I came up with that 67 is only for 67 and 68 is only for 68,But they look the same-But they have different part #s
I think you should buy those and if they dont work list them on here.You cant beat that price no where,and for origanls still in the wraper.They sell repos for 200.00
so nos parts will go for more!we could ebay those bitches and get what you need.
hollar at me fucker! peace...D


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good Morning


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

morning guys.. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

WAs up!!! good afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was up did he go look at it??? my girl did,she had to take them the vynal back to finish the sail panels. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin: He's so EXCITED! Shubel showed him a piece of the old material.... it was all transparent and dirty. I personally don't want to see it till its back in the car. But hes so happy. :biggrin: He said that the blue is darker than he thought , but doesnt mind, He said that the seats are all puffy now. He absolutely loves Shubels work. I cant believe he got Wayne's interior in so fast. :thumbsup: Thanx again soooooooo much you guys for everything. We feel the way you did when u got back C's car. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 26 2006, 04:53 PM~5848145
> *:biggrin: He's so EXCITED!  Shubel showed him a piece of the old material.... it was all transparent and dirty. I personally don't want to see it till its back in the car. But hes so happy.  :biggrin: He said that the blue is darker than he thought , but doesnt mind, He said that the seats are all puffy now.  He absolutely loves Shubels work. I cant believe he got Wayne's interior  in so fast.  :thumbsup:  Thanx again soooooooo much you guys for everything. We feel the way you did when u got back C's car.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah the seats are fat as hell :biggrin: i love'em


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: whats up lipe,A.I.wolverine


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 26 2006, 06:11 PM~5848476
> *hell yeah the seats are fat as hell :biggrin: i love'em
> *


Im glad we could hook it up dog! I`ll pick them up tomorrow in the dog catcher.
Shit even if it rains,its all good.Thats why i like that ugly ass truck now.I cant wait to put it all back in.I`ll be getting with ya...Peace!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

What's up guys? Getting excited about this weekend. First show w/ Waynes new interior. :0 :cheesy: . We should think about meeting Friday maybe Saturday to go over the details for the O.C show as far as who's definately going and what time are we leaving. Trying to get a babysitter for the Saginaw shows. Want some time to myself.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Sam, hows it going?


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Whats up bro? :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

HI Virgie,sam! was up!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Chillin... :cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Damn server kicked me off. :uh:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

good yeah sometimes its good to go to the shows with out the kids you get sometime by yourself and gongrats to wayne on that new interior its exiting when you get your interior i know i was see you guys at o.c.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Jul 26 2006, 11:48 PM~5849471
> *good yeah sometimes its good to go to the shows with out the kids you get sometime by yourself and gongrats to wayne on that new interior its exiting when you get your interior i know i was see you guys at o.c.
> *


Hell yeah as far as the kids. As for Wayne he truely deserves it. It was way over due. His seats were getting worse. Had to keep hiding it w/ our jerseys and shirts. :uh:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good night everybody! Gotta go to work in the morning.  :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 26 2006, 08:30 PM~5849385
> *What's up guys? Getting excited about this weekend. First show w/ Waynes new interior.  :0  :cheesy: . We should think about meeting Friday maybe Saturday to go over the details for the O.C show as far as who's definately going and what time are we leaving. Trying to get a babysitter for the Saginaw shows. Want some time to myself.
> *


Mr.Lopez`s daughter called me last night,Slow and low c.c. .. I think they want to ride down toghter or something.My girl will call her back tomorrow to find out was up.hollar.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Jul 26 2006, 11:48 PM~5849471
> *good yeah sometimes its good to go to the shows with out the kids you get sometime by yourself and gongrats to wayne on that new interior its exiting when you get your interior i know i was see you guys at o.c.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 27 2006, 12:19 AM~5849644
> *Mr.Lopez`s daughter called me last night,Slow and low c.c.  .. I think they want to ride down toghter or something.My girl will call her back tomorrow to find out was up.hollar.
> *


 :biggrin: that will be cool


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 26 2006, 06:12 PM~5848480
> *:biggrin: whats up lipe,A.I.wolverine
> *


sup bro


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

wassup Dave


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jul 26 2006, 10:49 PM~5850115
> *wassup Dave
> *


was up..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

its goin down huh lipe??????????gettin excited yet??? i wanna see some color :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Dam Mutant u awake??? you gota work tomorrow? If not let put your interior in tomorrow.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 27 2006, 02:27 AM~5850274
> *Dam Mutant u awake??? you gota work tomorrow? If not let put your interior in tomorrow.
> *


im at work right now,switched to 3rd shift for a few weeks,it sucks im just chillen though :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 26 2006, 11:41 PM~5850324
> *im at work right now,switched to 3rd shift for a few weeks,it sucks im just chillen though :biggrin:
> *


That would be the best shift for a whiteboy like me too.So when i get up Ill go grab your shit and be over!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i got to go get them moldings tomorrow too.... plus get the interior but we got to dye that carpet first :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i got to go tow some chit so ill holla back


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 26 2006, 11:46 PM~5850340
> *i got to go get them moldings tomorrow too.... plus get the interior but we got to dye that carpet first :biggrin:
> *


we gota grab the seats,He said people keep touching it.He doesnt want to be the first 1 to get them dirty! 67 is for 67,68 is for 68 incase u didnt read that.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 27 2006, 02:48 AM~5850347
> *we gota grab the seats,He said people keep touching it.He doesnt want to be the first 1 to get them dirty!  67 is for 67,68 is for 68 incase u didnt read that.
> *


they look the same though??? :dunno:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 27 2006, 12:24 AM~5850467
> *they look the same though??? :dunno:
> *


different part ### in catalog, gota be different.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

For those who helped in the past thanks again ........
Silver base....gold base.....silver pearl.....blue pearl.......gold and silver ultra mini flakes.....green to gold flip flop flakes.......


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Good day :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 27 2006, 03:51 AM~5850541
> *For those who helped in the past thanks again ........
> Silver base....gold base.....silver pearl.....blue pearl.......gold and silver ultra mini flakes.....green to gold flip flop flakes.......
> 
> ...


dat bitch ain't patches nomore :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Jul 27 2006, 06:36 AM~5850750
> *Good day :biggrin:
> *


good morning :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah :biggrin: good job fellas


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Im on my way out the door going to schubells.Wayne I coming over,I hope you dyed your carpet already!


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey what's up all...Raul here. Wow Wayne, can't wait to see your seats and panels done. Your interior is going to be tight....

By the way Dave let me know what Mr Lopez and his daughter need. If they do want to ride with us; that would be cool. And I'm sure we'd be up for it.

Nice to see you guys making friend on the thread to.

Thanks for those cool words you said about our club Virgie.

Peace all.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

2 more days :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: Just wanted to say thanx again w/ the interior. That shit looks sick as hell. I LOVE IT!!!!!!! :biggrin: Ps.... Dave your going to the OC show. No if and or buts. . :twak: I got your back... thats what family's for


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Raul and or Pat :wave:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm glad to see you like your seats Wayne; can't wait to see them.

And, hell yeah, all of us who can roll to the OC show should go. I think Steve is even going, though I still need to find out for sure.

See you all this weekend.

Peace-Out....


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

The more the merrier :biggrin: Its always great to ride together. We'll have to get together on Saturday or something.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good night everyone. Gotta get some sleep. Woke up a lil late this morning . Talk to ya guys tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

zach aint goin he's gotta work, :dunno: dont know whats up with that


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave: Im over here in hell bro!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

why is that homie??????????????  :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

thats a cute avatar chance, i like that :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 28 2006, 12:53 AM~5856449
> *:wave:   Im over here in hell bro!
> *


:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

NO worries! Im going back to single.I think that will work out beter! Tired of all the drama :angry: before ya beat em,you gota leave em. Peace


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 28 2006, 02:20 AM~5856897
> *NO worries! Im going back to single.I think that will work out beter! Tired of all the drama :angry:  before ya beat em,you gota leave em. Peace
> *


W.T.F?????????? :dunno:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 27 2006, 11:31 PM~5856952
> *W.T.F?????????? :dunno:
> *


I wasnt talking about the club.... female situation u know. Got ugly,The catcher is all packed.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good morning everyone. :wave:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

morning :biggrin:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

gOOD MORNING


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up fellas , good afternoon to all :biggrin:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 28 2006, 10:26 AM~5859101
> *whats up fellas , good afternoon to all :biggrin:
> *


Hot but Good day to ya :biggrin:


----------



## luxurious.c.c64 (Jun 30, 2006)

:worship: LUXURIOUS C.C.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up everyone!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurious.c.c64_@Jul 28 2006, 01:51 PM~5860184
> *:worship: LUXURIOUS C.C.
> *


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurious.c.c64_@Jul 28 2006, 04:51 PM~5860184
> *:worship: LUXURIOUS C.C.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## luxurious.c.c64 (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 28 2006, 03:23 PM~5860645
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :worship: LUXURIOUS C.C.


----------



## PEACEOUT (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurious.c.c64_@Jul 28 2006, 02:51 PM~5860184
> *:worship: LUXURIOUS C.C.
> *



ARE YOU KIDDING... :roflmao: DONT YOU MEAN.......
:worship: :worship: :worship: UNTOUCHABLE CC !!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## luxurious.c.c64 (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow...don't mean to offend anyone! I was just stopping bye to say what's up :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxurious.c.c64_@Jul 28 2006, 04:50 PM~5861083
> *Wow...don't mean to offend anyone! I was just stopping bye to say what's up :thumbsup:
> *


Cool- Was up dog! no offence taken,just felt it needed a responce.Now that we know its not like that,we can get along! :biggrin: Peace!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

HI -hello-how is going-what it do! whats cracking.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

wtf dave were u at???? :twak: :twak:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 28 2006, 06:09 PM~5861406
> *wtf dave were u at???? :twak:  :twak:
> *


Im coming! you know it was hot.I needed to smoke.Cant get smoke if im not here.
Your car will be done mutant,I think it would look beter w/o the chrome backing.Im going to do one of each for virgie to choose. peace dog


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

your puttin my chit back the way it was fucker :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

POST :roflmao: :roflmao: ,DIDNT BOTHER ME ONE BIT I THINK ITS FUNNY....


----------



## PEACEOUT (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Chachi, Everyony got a little sensitive with your post in Untouchable CC. It was funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Lady Lux


Wow look who sensative... Lans Lady Lux thought UCC was ---- all is good...just funning bro


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## PEACEOUT (Jul 22, 2006)

it's ok Chachi, City Limits is not sensitive like others. We get along with the people we know from here. - Lansing LUX Lady




geez wheez LLL give it a rest --- but be YOUR sesitative--- well all good


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 28 2006, 06:35 PM~5861494
> *your puttin my chit back the way it was fucker :biggrin:
> *


How can I? Its not aqua any more.Gator is not the way it was?? ?? 
Yea lets cover up gator with some dulling chrome,and put holes in the gator.hummm.. idk.. I on my way now,its there a parking spot foe me??


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:twak: :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 28 2006, 07:03 PM~5861589
> *Thanx for the phone call to FOC. Paybacks a BITCH!!!!!!!! :twak:  :angry:
> *


????????????????? me wtf???


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 28 2006, 07:05 PM~5861606
> *Nah, the bitches you keep saying to leave alone!
> *


I dont know nothing about that shit bro.. I had my problems before too,but we made it thru them.I hope everything works out. anyhow is my spot open??? in the driveway?


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 28 2006, 10:08 PM~5861616
> *I dont know nothing about that shit bro..  I had my problems before too,but we made it thru them.I hope everything works out. anyhow is my spot open??? in the driveway?
> *


Its all good. Your spot is clear.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 28 2006, 07:09 PM~5861622
> *Nah, the bitches you keep saying to leave alone!
> *


Are you over there thowing shit??? am I welcome to come thru?? is it a war zone over there?? I went to war last night,I already have a sore jaw and black eye.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Im good, Getting even is better than getting angry. Remember... its all in my name.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

a pasena and a winton both a once!!! im in trouble! lol


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

BEAVER!!!!!!


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

ARE U GOING 2 OC SUNDAY


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok enough negativity for one night. Hurry up and get your punk ass over here and finish the interior.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Im bring over the camera to take pictures of my interior!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Jul 28 2006, 10:17 PM~5861668
> *ARE U GOING 2 OC SUNDAY
> *


Yes Sir... U?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HELL YEAH WE WILL BE UP IN SAG NASTY :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Jul 28 2006, 07:17 PM~5861668
> *ARE U GOING 2 OC SUNDAY
> *


Yes all but me. :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WHATS UP HELLA? :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

yes beaver, we should be going.


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

YOU KNOW IT SHOULD BE VERY HARED 2 FINED ME


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 28 2006, 10:19 PM~5861684
> *Yes all but me.  :uh:
> *


WHY NOW WHATS UP?


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 28 2006, 10:19 PM~5861684
> *Yes all but me.  :uh:
> *



Shut the fuck up. Your going too.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Jul 28 2006, 07:20 PM~5861689
> *YOU KNOW IT SHOULD BE VERY HARED 2 FINED ME
> *


NOPE not with that loud ass siren! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 28 2006, 10:20 PM~5861685
> *WHATS UP HELLA? :biggrin:
> *


Hows it going SEXY!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 28 2006, 07:21 PM~5861695
> *Shut the fuck up. Your going too.
> *


he needs to take a first! I`ll sit 1 out! lol jk mutant


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

O YA MY TOY I WILL BE BRING IT THANKS FOR PUTTING IT ON THE LIST OF THINGS 2 GO


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 28 2006, 07:22 PM~5861704
> *Hows it going SEXY!
> *


NOT to bad,how about yourself!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Fuck a damn trophy. I need my girl for the tug of war. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 28 2006, 10:23 PM~5861710
> *NOT to bad,how about yourself!
> *


LOL. Jackass! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Jul 28 2006, 07:23 PM~5861709
> *O YA MY TOY I WILL BE BRING IT THANKS FOR PUTTING IT ON THE LIST OF THINGS 2 GO
> *


Dont forget the mop and glow! :biggrin: Did you make it street legal yet?? thats sagnasty,they wouldnt let you come back! ruff police


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 28 2006, 07:24 PM~5861714
> *Fuck a damn trophy. I need my girl for the tug of war. :biggrin:
> *


I fucked her leg up when she hit me in the face.o my bad she just said she will still pull.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Thats why she's my girl! She don't back down from shit


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 28 2006, 07:27 PM~5861737
> *Thats why she's my girl! She don't back down from shit
> *


LMAO that why the dog catcher was packed.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

whats going on guys???


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Im coming over now.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Whats up Lipe? 

Bout damn time Dave. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

not much.. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey for your signature... Its God saw him getting tired. And laid his hands to rest.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 28 2006, 07:38 PM~5861773
> *Hey for your signature... Its God saw him getting tired.  And laid his hands to rest.
> *


my bad..good look.. :thumbsup:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

C-ya guys in lil bit. :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

turd shift sucks :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I like 3rd shift,Not over there in the geto. There is nothing luxious about north lansing that for sure. Its a fucking zoo at night,I wanted my heat. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah,but funny thing is there is no thiefing in my hood??? :dunno: i never had a problem


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 29 2006, 02:14 AM~5863395
> *hell yeah,but funny thing is there is no thiefing in my hood??? :dunno: i never had a problem
> *


there was ATLEAST!!!!!!!!! 50 people out there .Dancing chanting-screming -fighting-I was omg it was beter then tv.. only on tv u can change the station!
a minivan was out there djing for them banging.o and they was playing you song too! SHOULDA LEAN!

The police would come chase em away..alot of cops.. Then give them like 5 minites and there back.It was so unreal.then were not even sweating the cops at all.I tell you im glad its not like that over here on the dirty south.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 29 2006, 01:25 AM~5863322
> *I like 3rd shift,Not over there in the geto. There is nothing luxious about north lansing that for sure. Its a fucking zoo at night,I wanted my heat.  :biggrin:
> *


Yes there is something Luxurious about the north side of Lansing .......ME.. :biggrin: You spelled it wrong....... :tongue:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:roflmao: Thats funny.... :cheesy:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 29 2006, 03:12 AM~5863427
> *:roflmao:  Thats funny.... :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: I thought so too.. Whats going on Untouchable CC


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Good luck today :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 29 2006, 02:43 AM~5863415
> *Yes there is something Luxurious about the north side of Lansing .......ME.. :biggrin:  You spelled it wrong....... :tongue:
> *


Shit its definitly NOT the houseing or the good commiunity.lol.. shit I was in leaps
Diveway.The police have no control on the north!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jul 29 2006, 03:34 AM~5863440
> *:biggrin: I thought so too.. Whats going on Untouchable CC
> *


Shit chilling! :biggrin: I like that avitar alot chance,Tell love boat I said hi!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Jul 29 2006, 05:32 AM~5863517
> *Good luck today :biggrin:
> *


WAS A.I., Whew I thought you was saying good luck at the O.C. show. Its tomorrow,But thanks for the good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :wave: :barf: :banghead: :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

DONT forget the wheel cilinder,front driver side.You better get on Lepi,so we can ride out.I need to put chrome trim screws in your car before you go to!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

I just wanna say thank you Dave, Nicole, Stew and Raul for helping make Wayne's interior sweet as hell. He's so Happy and we owe it all to you guys. Love all of you. :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

good lookin guys :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Glad I could be of help! :thumbsup: I hope you get 1st place in 60s bro! :biggrin: 
Peace..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

couple pictures of waynes interior!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Drastic difference :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Wait untill its all done! :cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Every little bit counts. It already looks a thousand times better. Gotta finish on it soon so we can sign up w/ hagerty.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 12:47 PM~5868897
> *Every little bit counts. It already looks a thousand times better. Gotta finish on it soon so we can sign up w/ hagerty.
> *


Shit you can now! Just let me or nicole take the pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Virgie! Why u be so mean to your man! he so tired - he fell the fuck out!
Maybe it was the little road trip on the gator! sleeping like a baby! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

What r u waiting for????? The car is over there now.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 30 2006, 03:55 PM~5868920
> *Virgie! Why u be so mean to your man!  he so tired - he fell the fuck out!
> Maybe it was the little road trip on the gator! sleeping like a baby!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


WTF :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

for the pictues,we got them.. If you are talking about doing more,we need paint.and vynal.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

I feel sooo bad that we were'nt able to make it to the OC show. Was really looking forward to it.... But i guess everything happens for a reason. No sense in trying to question it. I'm just real glad that Pat and Raul were OK. Raul must have bumped his head though... talking about go ahead and not to let him hold us back... We dont leave our people on the road in distress.... ever. If we cant fix it, than we retreat together is how i see it.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 12:56 PM~5868925
> *WTF :roflmao:
> *


YOU GOTA LOVE IT!!! hey it feels like home! a carclub you can fall asleep at there house on the good couch! I almost want to cover him up.. before i took the picture he fell asleep with his middle finger sticking up by his forehead.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 30 2006, 03:57 PM~5868929
> *for the pictues,we got them.. If you are talking about doing more,we need paint.and vynal.
> *


That shit might just have to hold on the back burrner till we can get some more funds.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 30 2006, 03:59 PM~5868940
> *YOU GOTA LOVE IT!!!  hey it feels like home!  a carclub you can fall asleep at there house on the good couch! I almost want to cover him up..  before i took the picture he fell asleep with his middle finger sticking up by his forehead.
> *


Is he seriously sleeping??????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 12:59 PM~5868941
> *That shit might just have to hold on the back burrner till we can get some more funds.
> *


It looks good for now! for sure! as far as the OC show... yea it sucked to miss it.
but you tried,cant make it there with no spares! just glad it worked out!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 01:00 PM~5868950
> *Is he seriously sleeping??????
> *


NO....... seriously.... HES KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!!!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 30 2006, 04:01 PM~5868956
> *It looks good for now! for sure!  as far as the OC show... yea it sucked to miss it.
> but you tried,cant make it there with no spares! just glad it worked out!
> *


I Know, just been looking forward to it ya know. The one trip kid free


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 01:02 PM~5868967
> *I Know, just been looking forward to it ya know. The one trip kid free
> *


No kidz???? holy shit who???? Yes it woulda been fun!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 30 2006, 04:02 PM~5868963
> *NO....... seriously....  HES KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT!!!
> *


Fuckin lazy ass...J/K he worked all night. Kinda wish he was home though.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 01:04 PM~5868974
> *Fuckin lazy ass...J/K he worked all night. Kinda wish he was home though.
> *


You want me to wake em up??? does he get ugly??? i mean grumpy?? lol :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

At least he has the right idea. Im gonna put these kids to bed and take a nap myself. C-ya in a lil bit. Love ya bro.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 30 2006, 04:07 PM~5868994
> *You want me to wake em up??? does he get ugly???  i mean grumpy?? lol  :biggrin:
> *


It don't matter dude. He can stay there. Just don't let him sleep too much. Actually ask him if he's working tonight. He's a lil ugly when he wakes up, but he gonna look all dumb found cuz of the surroundings. :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

yep,Thanks again B-dukee-spade!!! Thanks


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 01:10 PM~5869005
> *It don't matter dude. He can stay there. Just don't let him sleep too much. Actually ask him if he's working tonight. He's a lil ugly when he wakes up, but he gonna look all dumb found cuz of the surroundings.  :roflmao:
> *


Then i will take pictures of that too! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

yup he's working???????
Dont worry about it .Thanks again B-dukee-spade!!! Thats what families are for :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I didnt ask him about work yet.. he look so comfortable . :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Wake his big ass up! Make sure you have the camera ready to capture his dumb found look. :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I tried calling his name.. didnt work.. If you touch me when im sleeping,I might swing.. Does he???? lol


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 30 2006, 04:22 PM~5869070
> *I tried calling his name.. didnt work..  If you touch me when im sleeping,I might swing.. Does he???? lol
> *


NO, he squints one eye and looks at you like your stupid. But he wont swing. :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 01:26 PM~5869092
> *NO, he squints one eye and looks at you like your stupid. But he wont swing.  :roflmao:
> *


1 eye wizzle


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Worse comes to worse... shake him and run.. :roflmao: :


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

He woke up went right back to sleep.. he said that he told them he didnt want to.. but he doesnt know if he has too!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Dont talk to him w/ a soft voice... he might think its me and try to hug you or something else. :rofl:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 30 2006, 04:31 PM~5869128
> *He woke up went right back to sleep..  he said that he told them he didnt want to.. but he doesnt know if he has too!
> 
> *



He looks drunk as hell. :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 01:31 PM~5869129
> *Dont talk to him w/ a soft voice... he might think its me and try to hug you or something else.  :rofl:
> *


he was sucking his thumb and squeezing the pillows... :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

That must be something new.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

here ya go.. the result from waking him up!He got more comfy!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

You know were wrong for fucking w/ him and talking on the internet... :biggrin: 
He's gonna wake up and see this shit and say WTF. :rofl: Thats ok though this is funny as hell.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 30 2006, 04:36 PM~5869160
> *here ya go.. the result from waking him up!He got more comfy!
> 
> 
> *



He even looks mean in his sleep. :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 01:38 PM~5869171
> *He even looks mean in his sleep.  :roflmao:
> *


But hes a giant tedybear... should I cover him up with the barbie blanket??? I dont think I will. :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jul 30 2006, 01:48 PM~5869228
> *:wave:  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: :wave: The rainny hot shitty days make us sleeepy! :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi everyone...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

updated baby picture I found!










Yes even my old ass can have pretty babies!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 30 2006, 04:47 PM~5869226
> *But hes a giant tedybear... should I cover him up with the barbie blanket??? I dont think I will.  :biggrin:
> *


I dare you!!!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 02:04 PM~5869308
> *I dare you!!!!!!!
> *


done!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 30 2006, 05:00 PM~5869286
> *updated baby picture I found!
> 
> 
> ...


Where's my picture fucker.... that reminds me i gotta get the kids pictures done too.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 30 2006, 05:05 PM~5869311
> *done!
> *


I want proof!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 02:06 PM~5869320
> *I want proof!
> *


Give me a minite ,,the phone rang.. he came too a little,Wait like 5 minites.. 
I get the rubber ducky too! I couldnt find barbie either but i got sponge bob!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

no (spongebob) its gotta be girly to show his feminine side. :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Unicorns ok??? or butterflys??? Barbie is MIA :dunno:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Butterflies will work.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I tried-cierra must have taken all the girly stuff with here to tenn.. :roflmao: 
Hes lucky but it would be some carma coming back!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

C-H-I-C-K-E-N !!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I LOOKED FOOL!!!! :buttkick: :buttkick: :banghead: :rofl:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Im sure you did.... u only have 2 girls, and everything girly disappeared. :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 02:24 PM~5869392
> *Im sure you did.... u only have 2 girls, and everything girly disappeared.         :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


Jeanette doesnt have nothing close to that fucking huge!!!!!! and he would feel cierra comferter being put on him..Hes chilling in front of the air..


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Is he snoring yet?????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Nope zack called him! hes chilling.. still kinda asleep.. oyea hes back asleep..lol


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what the hell?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Dukke fucking saved him... I found the barbie.. Dukee went under his leggs and woke him up when i covered him up! he was like WTF.. :roflmao: :roflmao:

She must been thankfull for the food! :rofl:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Is he awake now?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Take a look... if I get a dare and I can do it I normoly will do so!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

u got him how? :dunno:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

He's gonna fuck you up!!!! :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: But its still funny as hell. You can blame it on me :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 02:42 PM~5869453
> *u got him how? :dunno:
> *


Um look at that picture! thats self explanatory


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 02:49 PM~5869474
> *He's gonna fuck you up!!!! :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  But its still funny as hell.  You can blame it on me :roflmao:
> *


A dare is a dare! he woke up like wtf?? threw the sleeping bag off,then threw the rubber ducky! now hes back asleep! :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Look at the picture on the site... Do you see how big his hand looks.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Look at his head??? thats all I got to say on that!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Its his hands we should be scared of.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Wake his big ass up, other wise he's gonna be up all night.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 02:59 PM~5869520
> *Wake his big ass up, other wise he's gonna be up all night.
> *


Hes awake and been on here reading it! :biggrin: :roflmao: he loved it!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

I love you honey


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Hes out in the living room.. he thought it was funny.. hes not mad! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

works for me.


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

*Bella's gentlemens club and Baers Towing and customs presents the 1st annual car show saturday August 5th in toledo ohio
FROM 2 PM TILL ???????????????
drink specials all day 
ladies to pose with pics of your car
$10.00 PER CAR TO REGISTER 
KITCHEN OPEN GOOD FOOD 

HOTELS CLOSE BY 
MORE INFO COMING 
CONTACT BRIAN 419-351-6005
FOR MORE INFO

CASH PRIZES*


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

hi dukes49


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry bout your bad luck  Will be more to hit always a brite side I guess :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 30 2006, 05:40 PM~5869447
> *Take a look...  if I get a dare and I can do it I normoly will do so!
> 
> 
> ...


ya'll did me wrong on this shit ha ha paybacks are nice :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Yep-I`ll be waiting!!! o I called you a ****** in the white guys topic! :thumbsup:

That picture is fucking priceless!! :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Jul 30 2006, 10:06 PM~5870702
> *Sorry bout your bad luck  Will be more to hit always a brite side I guess :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah man it just wasnt ment to be i guess, but we still had a blast today,thanks for everybody helping me on the 68 this week and weekend means alot to me


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 30 2006, 10:41 PM~5872110
> *hell yeah man it just wasnt ment to be i guess, but we still had a blast today,thanks for everybody helping me on the 68 this week and weekend means alot to me
> *


:worship: :worship: :tongue: :twak: :roflmao: :thumbsup:

Stew even helped-good thing Raul was watching him lol.. That mf cannot drive.he isnt drive my car ever again!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 31 2006, 01:40 AM~5872101
> *Yep-I`ll be waiting!!!  o I called you a ****** in the white guys topic! :thumbsup:
> 
> That picture is fucking priceless!!  :thumbsup:  :rofl:
> *


the princess blanket was a nice touch but damn my rubber ducky thats personel :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

we got to take some more pics of my shit to update my avatar :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

where are the pics of zachs car at????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 30 2006, 10:43 PM~5872121
> *the princess blanket was a nice touch but damn my rubber ducky thats personel :0  :biggrin:
> *


The princess was from cierra,the rubber ducky was from jeanette.They both wanted ya to feel at home! :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 30 2006, 10:44 PM~5872125
> *we got to take some more pics of my shit to update my avatar :biggrin:
> *


Dog our cars look dam near the same!!! wait till next year!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 31 2006, 01:45 AM~5872132
> *The princess was from cierra,the rubber ducky was from jeanette.They both wanted ya to feel at home!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: hell yeah :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

pics man pics :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

here ya go!

























He wanted me to set up that post right??? cause I will right now! hit em up!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah looks damn good huh????? :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 30 2006, 10:58 PM~5872207
> *hell yeah looks damn good huh????? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jul 30 2006, 10:58 PM~5872207
> *hell yeah looks damn good huh????? :biggrin:
> *


LOOK AT THAT BIG ASS FUCKING HEAD IN THE SECOND PICTURE... FUCKING MUTANT SIZED. :dunno:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i know right??? :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i got to put angela to sleep i'll holla back,all the kids are wide awake can wee say nyquil ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

DID U HIT UP ZACK? ASK HIM NOW,AND I SET IT UP!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

repost! I shouda known


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Its fucken HOT as hell outside. :angry:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jul 30 2006, 12:58 PM~5868934
> *I feel sooo bad that we were'nt able to make it to the OC show. Was really looking forward to it.... But i guess everything happens for a reason. No sense in trying to question it.  I'm just real glad that Pat and Raul were OK.  Raul must have bumped his head though... talking about go ahead and not to let him hold us back... We dont leave our people on the road in distress.... ever. If we cant fix it, than we retreat together is how i see it.
> *


SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT RAUL BUT SHIT DOES HAPPEN AND YOU GUYS DID THE RIGHT THING TO STICK TOGETHER THAT'S WHAT THIS IS ALL ABOUT OC WAS JUST GLAD TO HEAR YOU GUYS WERE WILLING TO SUPPORT US SO THANK YOU


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Happy Monday ryders :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Jul 31 2006, 06:27 PM~5876513
> *SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT RAUL BUT SHIT DOES HAPPEN AND YOU GUYS DID THE RIGHT THING TO STICK TOGETHER THAT'S WHAT THIS IS ALL ABOUT OC WAS JUST GLAD TO HEAR YOU GUYS WERE WILLING TO SUPPORT US SO THANK YOU
> *


Thanx, Were always down to support our brother clubs. Just had a hard time getting there. We'll c-ya soon though, and theirs always next year. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up!!!!! :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

shit zachs back bumper fallin off hittin 3 :0


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good night guys. Talk to ya tomorrow. Supposed to be another hot ass day. Weather chanel says its supposed to cool down this weekend. Hopefully get some cool air riding time. 

R we hitting the Milan show on Aug. 13? Let me know.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes we are... Cierra comes back friday,Im so excited.Cierra missed out on the shows,so we want to hit all we can! :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jul 30 2006, 03:52 PM~5869254
> *:wave:  :wave:    The rainny hot shitty days make us sleeepy!  :roflmao:
> *


I melt plastic (rotomolding) for a living I'm sleepy about 3pm :cheesy: 

It was 112 in there today :uh:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

morning guys.. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Aug 1 2006, 12:38 AM~5879024
> *I melt plastic (rotomolding) for a living  I'm sleepy about 3pm  :cheesy:
> 
> It was 112 in there today :uh:
> *


hello :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 1 2006, 07:04 AM~5880240
> *morning guys.. :biggrin:
> *


morning :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

take alook at the featured lowrider of the month here on LIL tell me if u recognize it


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 1 2006, 11:45 AM~5880997
> *take alook at the featured lowrider of the month here on LIL tell me if u recognize it
> *


hell yeah... Looking good :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jul 31 2006, 09:38 PM~5879024
> *I melt plastic (rotomolding) for a living  I'm sleepy about 3pm  :cheesy:
> 
> It was 112 in there today :uh:
> *


That is hot as HELL!!! I woulda had to call in for that reason! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 1 2006, 09:48 PM~5885977
> *know why them grills wouldnt fit back in,????? them shits were upside down :roflmao: i was tryin to get them in for hours you fucker,aint your fault,thanks lipe for helping me dog good lookin :biggrin:
> *


Then i had them right the first time..wtf


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what ever fucker,they was backwards from the get go we didn't see it thats all.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Whats up everyone? This damn weather is supposed to cool down towards the weekend. Time is flying by so fast. It feels like OC's show was just yesterday. See ya guys later.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hello????????????????why aint you in here dave????? u sleeping??


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 1 2006, 11:03 PM~5885092
> *Hey im inviting shawn to a couple meetings. he has a 1964 impala 409-Its got a 350 in it now,but if we can find a 409 it will be a ##s matching. Larry and I will be clearing his my 80 cutlass by this weekend,hes going to ride that for this summer then sell it to put into the 64. I will post pictures of both cars tomorrow!  :biggrin:
> Was up wizzle-If shawnny coming into the club,I dont know whos going to be the anchor man on the tug-of-war No more!
> *


Can't wait to meet him. We should think about getting together friday or saturday to discuss a few things. I'll get in touch w/ Raul and see if we can't make it happen before Sunday. Good night everyone! :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Girl Im so packed this weekend! Its not even funny.cierras coming back too-family reunioun on saturday-grandparents house sunday.cars at night, well my kid uses my bed.We ran out of rooms with the newbie. Im putting curts 65 back toghter now,we got the heater box.I have to get the heater core tested tomorrow-then we can slap it all back toghter! His motor comes back from the engine shop on friday,so in like a week he will have a motor finaly. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Shawn is mexican and from the northSIDE.. you probly already know him.. His wife is nice too! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

<---just about ready for paint holla at me someone


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ttt for the smallest most hated c.c. in lansing :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 3 2006, 09:28 AM~5894500
> *<---just about ready for paint holla at me someone
> *


redoing the caddy??????????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 3 2006, 12:40 PM~5896504
> *redoing the caddy??????????
> *


schubell.... I know about.. Painting..... I can hook that up too.. :biggrin: 
:roflmao: Gota love it!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 3 2006, 11:49 AM~5896211
> *ttt for the smallest most hated c.c. in lansing :biggrin:
> *


People or cars??? :dunno: :scrutinize: :banghead:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yup im ready..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 3 2006, 01:09 PM~5896668
> *yup im ready..
> *


right before your show?? the interior right??? I think i could have it done no problem! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Dave r u not going to the mom and pop show this sunday in Mason.?


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 2 2006, 11:22 PM~5892454
> *Shawn is mexican and from the northSIDE.. you probly already know him.. His wife is nice too!  :biggrin:
> *


Can't say that I know a mexican Shawn. Whats his wifes name and about how old are they?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 3 2006, 03:24 PM~5897741
> *Hey Dave r u not going to the mom and pop show this sunday in Mason.?
> *


Shit the dos homiez show is sunday 8--6-06 ... I think that show will be good too.
If my parents go up north after the reunion,I might go to whatever. Dos homiez was kinda overlooked somehow.They gave my girl her first tropie.lol I like them!
Plus we had that great tugg of war action last year. :biggrin: 

O its in grand rapids at St.joesph church... 333 Rumsey street. G.R. 49503
or call 1-616-456-7982... Peace out!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 3 2006, 07:53 PM~5898319
> *Shit the dos homiez show is sunday 8--6-06 ... I think that show will be good too.
> If my parents go up north after the reunion,I might go to whatever. Dos homiez was kinda overlooked somehow.They gave my girl her first tropie.lol I like them!
> Plus we had that great tugg of war action last year. :biggrin:
> ...


I don't know about the Dos homie show... Id love to go, but the funds aren't all there right now. Got mortgage and truck payments due. The angel house is close by and cheap. I guess we can see how everyone else feels. :dunno:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 3 2006, 08:04 PM~5899655
> *I don't know about the Dos homie show... Id love to go, but the funds aren't all there right now. Got mortgage and truck payments due. The angel house is close by and cheap. I guess we can see how everyone else feels.  :dunno:
> *


YOU KNOW!!!! Im the first to understand you THERE!!!!!! Parents are getting here
at like 3 am.If you need some love,I can show it! you know how we do.The bridge
is good in 2 days too!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 3 2006, 11:17 PM~5899729
> *YOU KNOW!!!! Im the first to understand you THERE!!!!!! Parents are getting here
> at like 3 am.If you need some love,I can show it! you know how we do.The bridge
> is good in 2 days too!
> *


Hell yeah. I think that Pat and Raul really wanted to make it to the Angel house though. I gotta call them tomorrow. Times just been flying by so fast!!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 3 2006, 08:26 PM~5899764
> *Hell yeah. I think that Pat and Raul really wanted to make it to the Angel house though. I gotta call them tomorrow. Times just been flying by so fast!!!!!!
> *


Is that on saturday or sunday?? Nicoles grandpa s funeral is saturday morning and my reunion is after noon sat.. So saturday is not good for me.. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 3 2006, 11:58 PM~5899931
> *Is that on saturday or sunday?? Nicoles grandpa s funeral is saturday morning and my reunion is after noon sat.. So saturday is not good for me..  :biggrin:
> *


When did nicoles grandpa pass????? Tell her I'm real sorry.  

Both shows are on sunday.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Alright bro... I'm going to bed. Good night. Give C a big hug from me.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 3 2006, 09:29 PM~5900099
> *Alright bro... I'm going to bed. Good night. Give C a big hug from me.
> *


g-night! thxz,and I will.. lol.p/o


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i cant go to that g.r. show :angry:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good morning UNTOUCHABLE :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanx for showen luv untouchable C.C.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Aug 4 2006, 10:26 AM~5902402
> *Thanx for showen luv untouchable C.C.
> *


Wasss up mally! thats how we do! cya around lansing!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 4 2006, 02:57 AM~5901271
> *i cant go to that g.r. show :angry:
> *


That cool bro,I was just throwning it out there! LOL you know I wont roll no to G.R. by myself! hollar at me bro.!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

my funds are kinda short,but if these grand national parts sell then i'll be good,people are just hating on my for sale thread,they would rather argue about if its a t-type or g.n. than look at whats for sale :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Aug 4 2006, 01:26 PM~5902402
> *Thanx for showen luv untouchable C.C.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Whats up everyone?


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Wonder what ever happened to "peace out" :scrutinize:  :dunno:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah i would like too know who was to scared to come on here under a real name instead of some fake as screen name :angry:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good morning :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

What it do!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I put 69.69 $ is the 1969 for gas...HOLY SHIT.. when i got it in 1993 it cost less the 19.69 now almost 4 times that... what country did we invade?today??


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 5 2006, 11:58 AM~5907571
> *I put 69.69 $ is the 1969 for gas...HOLY SHIT.. when i got it in 1993 it cost less the 19.69 now almost 4 times that... what country did we invade?today??
> *


damn the 68 wont even take that much :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

LOL u Shouda seen my dads face :0 he was like thats just 1 car???? I said yep i got 2 more! :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

DISCOUNT DAVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVE


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Aug 5 2006, 02:19 PM~5908639
> *DISCOUNT DAVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVE
> *


YESSSS sir thats me! you sell that car or u want it done around the 15th?? let me know!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Dave r u going to the Angel house show tomorrow? If so were meeting at Rauls between 9:30 and 10 am. The show is in Mason from 11-5.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 5 2006, 11:58 AM~5907571
> *I put 69.69 $ is the 1969 for gas...HOLY SHIT.. when i got it in 1993 it cost less the 19.69 now almost 4 times that... what country did we invade?today??
> *


Damn, thats about what the Yukon takes from E. Give or take a few bucks.


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 5 2006, 03:21 PM~5908779
> *Damn, thats about what the Yukon takes from E. Give or take a few bucks.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Whats up AIWolverine? These gas prices are crazy as hell. Pretty soon it will be like $5 a galloon. Damn Bush :twak: :machinegun: :buttkick:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 5 2006, 03:19 PM~5908773
> *Hey Dave r u going to the Angel house show tomorrow? If so were meeting at Rauls between 9:30 and 10 am. The show is in Mason from 11-5.
> *


I dont think I can make it early-parents are here and shit! but I might call ya and swing out that way!... My parents keep me busy as hell,they had me cooking for 3
hours last night,dishes laundry.etc... DAM... its worth it.I`ll hollar... peace out all.


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

We understandable if you can't make it to the Mason show Dave. With you parents in town and all. Tell your Mom, Dad, & Ceirra hi from Raul & Pat. We're also sorry to hear about Nicole's grandfather, please let her know.

The Mason show is just a token show for one of our freinds at the County Seat Car Club. Just showing some love to them as they are good people.

We're hoping to see Steve out there. Last I talked to him he said he was. Though I haven't hear from him since.

HEY STEVE, ARE YOU OUT THERE?????? GIVE US A SHOUT, WE'D LOVE TO HEAR FROM YOU!!!!!!

All for now. 

Good night, & peace. :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Hope you guys had fun at the show! I Wish I woulda made it,My mom wanted to come with me. Another time... Peace out all! 

Thanks for all the kind words for nicoles grandpa..


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Had a good time out at Darrells Market. Great charity event. They had some nice ass rides. Congrats Raul on pulling Top 25. Nice job on the hop show Zach! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

whats up mallyboy :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Whats up bro


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Not shit.my dsl keeps crashing. I hate dsl.. sounds like u had fun :biggrin: Good job on the tropie or plaque raul,its hard to pull at red neck shows!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

It was trophy like the ones at Rookies. You know them folks like his car. Don't see too many murials on cars around there. It was cool though, had a good time.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

No love for the gator?? How many cars were there?? alot huh?


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh there was love for the gator... just not enough to pull a trophy.. Id say their were over 100 cars there.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

NICE! We should make it the lockness impy with the gator 20s and murals. It would be orgianal.. WE could put Pesina wresaling the gators on the trunk,like croc hunter.lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:roflmao: yeah i see that happening :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Im gonna take a nap... Im whooped from the heat. Talk to ya later.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up fellas???? it was nice to go to a hater free show :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

Sunday August 20th Show and Go customs is having our 8th annual lowrider and custom car picnic at the roostertail. call 313-371-9085 for info


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 6 2006, 08:54 PM~5913981
> *Sunday August 20th Show and Go customs is having our 8th annual lowrider and custom car picnic at the roostertail. call 313-371-9085 for info
> *


Thanx for the invite. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dave i need some rims see what bird is doin with then 14'z he had on the 98 :biggrin: i traded my shit for a 79 camaro with a running ass 355 in it built by dowker


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 7 2006, 01:18 AM~5916252
> *dave i need some rims see what bird is doin with then 14'z he had on the 98 :biggrin: i traded my shit for a 79 camaro with a running ass 355 in it built by dowker
> *


WoW! So now U are sitting on stocks??? we need to get you a standerd wheel,hopefully a 20. bird sold those 14x6s last year,only has 20s now.. I keep my eyes open for ya.. I got cierras crotch rockets going finaly,the fuel line was goning to the wrong input.. It started right up.. I cant wait to ride it!.. peace out 
 :biggrin:

HEY to bad u made chance hate ya.. I think them blue spokes might go kinda good now..lol.. yea that will happen u think?? :dunno: :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

see you guys on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

WHAT UP UNTOUCHABLES??????????
 :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 7 2006, 07:14 AM~5916461
> *WoW! So now U are sitting on stocks??? we need to get you a standerd wheel,hopefully a 20. bird sold those 14x6s last year,only has 20s now.. I keep my eyes open for ya..  I got cierras crotch rockets going finaly,the fuel line was goning to the wrong input..  It started right up.. I cant wait to ride it!..  peace out
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


hell yeah i thought about that :dunno: what am i to do bout dat


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 7 2006, 11:30 AM~5917048
> *see you guys on sunday :biggrin:
> *


hopefully :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Aug 7 2006, 12:40 PM~5917473
> *WHAT UP UNTOUCHABLES??????????
> :biggrin:
> *


what up doe mallyboy :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yep im on stocks but fuck it im still rollin, neeed me some 20'z.......only if i had a fat sack of crack id go stand on my corner by the store and get me some 22'z in like 10 minutes.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 7 2006, 02:52 PM~5919379
> *yep im on stocks but fuck it im still rollin, neeed me some 20'z.......only if i had a fat sack of crack id go stand on my corner by the store and get me some 22'z in like 10 minutes.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IT wouldnt take long to slang that sack either,One good friday night and you would set in that neiborhood. A good weekend over there is like whating either cops or national geograpic.. :roflmao: To bad your white and dont do that kinda shit!
 
As far as the stocks, its beter then rubbing and rippin off chrome.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

Hell yeah... the car don't look to bad.... Still need some 20's though.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

Bet u don't know bout that pending Lansing. :scrutinize:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave: was up Sam- here you brought home the bacon at the dos homies show.
:thumbsup: See ya at milan! Peace


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

BRING YOUR ASSES..it will be nice to put the faces together with the words :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im getting front and rear seats and 2 door panels and i got some misc trim panels ready to be recovered..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

You know I got you. If You came today,I bet we could still get it done by the show.
If you want it done right after ,I will hook that up too! Whenever Dan! :biggrin: 

As far as bring our asses to the show,I hope we can make it.I know that I will probly be coming,My daughter has missed every show this summer. HOw far is the show from the D??My boy was saying milan is like in ohio,Its not to far is it?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was up Mally!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

GOOD AFTERNOON


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 8 2006, 08:18 AM~5924026
> *GOOD AFTERNOON
> *


WHAT IT DO!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

its pretty close to ohio.probably 30 minuts drive from detroit..just depends on how u drive


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

DAVE DRIVES LIKE THE TIPICAL OLD MAN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ONE WORD draglink...........................how the hell can i get one in time for that show?????????????????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 8 2006, 08:26 AM~5924074
> *ONE WORD draglink...........................how the hell can i get one in time for that show?????????????????
> *


Take it off my droptop... then put it back when u get your new 1! :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

what do u think my seats and door panels should be done in give me your opinion


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 8 2006, 11:51 AM~5924221
> *what do u think my seats and door panels should be done in give me your opinion
> *


in that green caddy??????? tan ostrich and green suede


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 8 2006, 08:51 AM~5924221
> *what do u think my seats and door panels should be done in give me your opinion
> *


YOUR CAR??? probly like green and tan. Or something like that if you are keeping it green.He has lots of charts to pick from.. My girl does a kick ass Job of picking out interior. The gator has a nice feel to it,and has a nice backing to it.Its kinda thick,chushiny.. But its all in what you want... You could get some designer inserts,that you could match you top too.. all kindas of nice things you could do!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 8 2006, 08:40 AM~5924145
> *Take it off my droptop...  then put it back when u get your new 1!  :biggrin:
> *


NOTHIN TO SAY???? Thats because you know it will fit!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 8 2006, 08:25 AM~5924065
> *DAVE DRIVES LIKE THE TIPICAL OLD MAN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dog its not me!!! I drive fine,its raul and that trailer! doing 45 sucks-now 75,80 is great.. 

Wanye I got that dam 4 core radiator just chilling.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well im open for suggestions..i think the ostrich everyone is doing..but i want something thats comfortable and can hold up well since i drive it alot


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

dam repost!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 8 2006, 09:53 AM~5924529
> *well im open for suggestions..i think the ostrich everyone is doing..but i want something thats comfortable and can hold up well since i drive it alot
> *


Myself ive only seen 1 ostich that I liked,it was black. Vynal holds up realy well,and he can do many thing with it.insetrs-piping-embrodering-etc. Vynal is cheap! That gator is nice,if wanye can make it to the show then you gota check it out! I like the gator more then ostich!  But there is some new LV colors too!gucci.. lots! My girl will help you pick it out, she love too! :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ok ill have the car there..im not showing it beacuse its not done im just gonna trailer it there..a few people want to see it beacuse of things im gonna have done to it over the winter..so yeah...tell your girl to get at me and lets talk


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

She will be with me at the show!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well i would hope so


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 8 2006, 11:03 AM~5924969
> *well i would hope so
> *


I was hopeing not! :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well just bring one with ya for me..5ft 5 or so..hehe.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 8 2006, 12:13 PM~5925300
> *well just bring one with ya for me..5ft 5 or so..hehe.
> *


You dont know my girl!!!!! :roflmao: :machinegun: :buttkick: :machinegun: 

I cant even have another female 10 foot from me,with out her mouth.or fist..
Dog you should SEE her sister... :0


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah i should hehe get it


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

SHe was cool untill she hooked up with a red neck...... :dunno: 
She won amater night 3 times!!!!!!

Shes 21 too maybe 22-- I think she could take ya Dan! lmao :roflmao: 

I checked your profile and you are older then me! Thats good though,cause now i dont feel so bad! lol


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dont worry about the age..i own 2 houses,have 3 cars,good job and money..i think thats good enough,,hehe


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 8 2006, 01:42 PM~5924843
> *She will be with me at the show!
> *



She'll be the one screaming "UNTOUCHABLE"  :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

How much is registration on day of show? Gotta budget to see if we can make it or not.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

30 the day of the show and 25 pre registration..bring your sister and ill take care of registration for ya


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:roflmao: Trust me, you wont want my sisters. :roflmao:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dam :0


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:roflmao: Im talking about my sisters not Nicole's (dave's girl) sister.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 8 2006, 04:16 PM~5927118
> *:roflmao: Trust me, you wont want my sisters. :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: Thats some funny shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave: hi Raul,
my mother said something about you but never finished what she was saying!
Them old people have kept me so dam busy! Ill be chilling by the weekend though.
My boy said it wouldnt be shit ti weld up the trailer!is it moblie?or do we have to bring the welder there?only asking because of the gas?Let me know.


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey what up all!!! I hear alot of talk about Milan, but haven't heard Zack & Monica Mentioned. Are they down to go or maybe not!

We have the Charlotte show on sunday, where Zack is supposed to show off his hydraulics too - remember.

And whats this shit about me driving slow with my trailer. If you f.......kers would get up early enough to take off on time we wouldn't have to be rushing....Ha Ha

We need to get an address to the show so we can do a map quest.com, if we end up going. I'll see Pat has the address.

It's late...I'm out.

Peace


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

I fixed the trailer Dave. I screwed the inner fender down. 
Damn had to buy a new rim & tire too. Ouch!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Raul, Im late for everything.... :roflmao: I have good intenchons... but i know the path to hell is paved with good intenchons!!! :roflmao: Slow ass drivers!!!
you dont drive fast untill you dont have a speedo in your droptop then u wanta race!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Aug 8 2006, 08:59 PM~5929439
> *I fixed the trailer Dave.  I screwed the inner fender down.
> Damn had to buy a new rim & tire too.  Ouch!
> *


We need to weld that bro!! its cool its mobile cause now it will be super fast!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

the chartucky is on the 20th????????????? milan is on the 13th so we would be hittin all these shows back to back........... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

fonzzy are you there???????????? pat maybe???? :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i need some rims,i need some rims,i need some rims,i need some rims :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

well if everyfukinbody didnt hate me id have some by now...................... :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 8 2006, 09:15 PM~5929586
> *well if everyfukinbody didnt hate me id have some by now...................... :biggrin:
> *


You are a fucking crazy ass mutant!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

find out from you man how much for tan gator with green suade


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 9 2006, 12:34 AM~5929748
> *You are a fucking crazy ass mutant!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


see i trade some 14 inch chinas for a camaro thinking i could flip it , and im still sittin on some grand national parts :dunno: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave: was up... wayne-chaci!!


----------



## luxurious.c.c64 (Jun 30, 2006)

was up


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 9 2006, 04:02 AM~5931324
> *find out from you man how much for tan gator with green suade
> *


You are not going to belive me when I tell you how much!!!!!!!!! :0 
Call me fucker!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 9 2006, 12:23 PM~5933672
> *:angry:
> *


I havent found no rims cause I havent been no where,since my parents was here.
you know I got nothin but love for ya.. I was catching up on sleep! Hollar.. Peace


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 9 2006, 04:02 AM~5931324
> *find out from you man how much for tan gator with green suade
> *


They dont make a tan gator,but you and my girl can pick something good out.
My girl and him was already talking about your car,so he said 650.00-700.00. :0 
Thats seats and door panels-material-everything. Hollar at me! That quote is for gator and swead.. Hollar


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i called u fucker u didnt answer


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was sleeping!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 9 2006, 02:53 PM~5934925
> * i called u fucker u didnt answer
> *


You did call and leave a message... My girl just told me now..LOL it figures.. Women.

There was no message when i woke up.lol.. females...


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Whats up guys. Doesnt seem like were gonna make the midwest show down trip. Too many damn bills. . :banghead: Nothing is final though


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 9 2006, 03:29 PM~5935182
> *Whats up guys. Doesnt seem like were gonna make the midwest show down trip. Too many damn bills. .  :banghead: Nothing is final though
> *


I feel your pain!Been there most the summer... dam kidz lol.. Well u know I dont roll alone,So its all good.If we can make it happen, then all of us can roll! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

We'll see as the week progresses. Again its not a for sure thing on whether were gonna go or not. :uh:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 9 2006, 03:24 AM~5930623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the rims from the Grand prix?....They look good as hell on your ride.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

why yes they are!!!! Im going to get 2 more pair for the other 2 cars!!!!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

SPOILED FUCKER :twak:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Lil Wayne is arguing w/me about whose car the grand prix is...... I say its Nicoles and he says no "its Daves car" :roflmao: Oh wait he changed his mind... Its Nicoles car... She gives him all the goodies. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 9 2006, 08:09 PM~5937459
> *Lil Wayne is arguing w/me about whose car the grand prix is...... I say its Nicoles and he says no "its Daves car" :roflmao:  Oh wait he changed his mind... Its Nicoles car... She gives him all the goodies.  :biggrin:
> *


Nicoles got more JUNK in her trunk... Now ask angela,she will say dav that davs car.
lol shes too cute! hell she says wayne 68 is davs car too!

Just tell lil wayne the title is in daves name... ALL of them are! :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 9 2006, 11:41 PM~5937748
> *Just tell lil wayne the title is in daves name... ALL of them are!  :roflmao:
> *


OK VIRGINIA BE NICE :biggrin: No wonder your my brother
:roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Raul and or Pat :wave:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Whats up Wayne, Virgie, Dave, Nicole, & the rest of the gang. I see no one replied to my joke about getting up early!

You don't find that funny or what? LOL 

Now I know Wayne's excuse - he works at night; Dave...he just flies by night - he's nocturnal.

Yo, Pat & I are down for Midwest. But we'll hook up Friday to talk, to see if we can all make it.

I do this all the time. I stay up late to hollar at you guys, and forget I have to get up early.

Good night.

Peace all...


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Virgie, it's Raul...


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Aug 9 2006, 11:59 PM~5937944
> *I see no one replied to my joke about getting up early!
> You don't find that funny or what? LOL
> 
> *


 I think i missed that joke.... :biggrin: OOOOHHHHH I found it.... I get up early, I just don't function very well which is why im late... but at least I show up :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

R we meeting Friday and if so where and when?


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 9 2006, 12:12 AM~5929550
> *fonzzy are you there????????????  :wave:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: U know we love U :biggrin:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Coooolllll I'm glad you saw it. And yes, your are the one. All it takes is two to roll. Now we just have to work on the others so we can all roll together.

As far as the meeting either our house or Dave & Nicole's I talk to him tomorrow & confirm. At about our usual time 7 or 30 pm.

Or hollar back at me Dave and tell me what you think - about the meeting that is. Or anything else that may be on your mind for that matter.

Good night, Virgie.


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm here. Don't know if my last post took. So i'll redo it.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah I should really go to bed too, I gotta work tomorrow too. Thats cool, either place is fine, I'll let Zach and Monica know. Try to get ahold of Steve and JR. 
Good night.


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

I gues it did take. And I know, you all just make me a little crazy too. But I'm holdin on to my sanity. For all of us...

Have a good night.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Aug 9 2006, 09:14 PM~5938097
> *Coooolllll I'm glad you saw it.  And yes, your are the one.  All it takes is two to roll.   Now we just have to work on the others so we can all roll together.
> 
> As far as the meeting either our house or Dave & Nicole's I talk to him tomorrow & confirm. At about our usual time 7 or 30 pm.
> ...


Around 7 at my house. sounds cool to me!

Also- I want to do a club car wash to raise money for a hair piece! :roflmao:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

u guys better make it..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Were trying bro! :biggrin: I think its going to happen.. What time does it start??
LOL..


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Whats up everyone?


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

if you guys would like me to put flyers for your show in our goodie bags at the showdown...........get me some early!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

if you guys would like me to put flyers for your show in our goodie bags at the showdown...........get me some early!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 10 2006, 06:02 PM~5943621
> *if you guys would like me to put flyers for your show in our goodie bags at the showdown...........get me some early!
> *


Thanks!.. but we not having a show this year! Maybe next year! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good night everyone. C-ya guys tomorrow.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

NIGHT VIRGIE!!!!!!! wheres wayne been? grumpy?


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

He says rimless


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 10 2006, 08:48 PM~5943896
> *Thanks!.. but we not having a show this year! Maybe next year!  :biggrin:
> *


who's having the show on the 27th?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 10 2006, 07:00 PM~5943988
> *He says rimless
> *


I didnt do it! I cant just make em apear..I got love for him.. The vouges wont fit,we know this!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

C-ya tomorrow Dave :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 10 2006, 07:02 PM~5944006
> *who's having the show on the 27th?
> *


That would be City Limits... There in Lansing too! :biggrin:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

The meeting is at Dave & Nichole's house at 7 Friday night.

We'll you you all then.

One of the items on the agenda is a car wash, for a hairpiece for Dave :0


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

PS I stopped by tonight around 9:30, no one home.

We'll see ya tomorrow though.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Aug 10 2006, 08:51 PM~5944822
> *PS I stopped by tonight around 9:30, no one home.
> 
> We'll see ya tomorrow though.
> *


Red lobster! C-ya tomorrow!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up doe?????????????????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave: what up! cya later today..


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

wazzzzzzzzzzz uuuuuupppppppppppppppppp :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 11 2006, 03:55 AM~5946664
> *wazzzzzzzzzzz uuuuuupppppppppppppppppp :biggrin:
> *


Shit we`ll be there! :biggrin: We got the rope already too .cya sunday..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Shit trying to relax!  where that vid of the doors open mannn??? i was looking for it!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

shit i had forgot i got to be at work at 11 tonite :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 11 2006, 07:03 PM~5950669
> *shit i had forgot i got to be at work at 11 tonite :angry:
> *


you just wanted to leave my house... i know was up


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah yeah... no i thought i had to be in at 10, but thats only on sat and sun, you fucker :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

<span style=\'font-familyld english\'>GOOD MORNING
</span>


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

This sux.... during the week i could sleep till 10am or later on the weekends my ass is up at 6:30 :banghead:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## SMOKED OUT (Jun 27, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

We got the rope... C-ya guys in the morning.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

My car is all washed and put in the garage..Im ready to make the trip,and with the car in the garage...I will try to get some sleep!!!!! but it wont happen.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

We'll still have to do that once we get closer to Milan and gotta fill up first thing too. Im gonna go bro. C-ya later and Good night.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

hi guys looking forward to meeting everyone..ill have on a tigers hat and sunglasses black hair..cant miss me in the ugly muthafucker :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: C-Ya soon! :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah and bring a 5ft6 130lbs brunette or blonde with ya for me..j/k


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Had a great time today especially for a last minute planned show. Had a couple of detours and was racing against the clock to p/u my kids but all in all had a great time. It was nice putting names w/ faces. We really missed you Nicole. Wish u could have been there!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Where are the pics at Dave??????????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

you know I got em-I will be posting them. I got 46 total,got them in the computer just need the image host not to be bullshiting. :biggrin:

Yes I think the show was great,I had a good time with ya guys.Wayne u should just get a sleeping bag and bring it to the shows,or a hamic. See you guys soon !


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Mattdog was that your 68 hopping?Then leaving out in 3??


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

yep, that was me :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Today was a looonnnngggg day. Good night. Talk to ya tomorrow.


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

sup peeps been a bit thought i would just drop a hello


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Aug 13 2006, 08:45 PM~5961573
> *yep, that was me  :biggrin:
> *


Your car is nice!! :biggrin:








The 3 wheel was killing em!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Aug 13 2006, 09:16 PM~5961818
> *sup peeps been a bit thought i would just drop a hello
> *


What it do!!! :biggrin: Your boy Dan here in michigan helped throw a kick ass car show!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up Sam... congrats on the tropies! And that new member with the yukon is KILLING THEM... NICE!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good Morninig. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

nice meeting u guys sorry i didnt get a chance to hang out i was running around doing everything


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 14 2006, 12:24 AM~5961885
> *Your car is nice!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sick i love this car :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Aug 13 2006, 11:45 PM~5961573
> *yep, that was me  :biggrin:
> *


sick ass ride homie ,i love it :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

This car was one of my favorites!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 14 2006, 08:05 AM~5963885
> *nice meeting u guys sorry i didnt get a chance to hang out i was running around doing everything
> *


Its was nice meeting you too Dan! Were glad we could help out too,and thanks for the hook up! I knew you would be busy,it always happens when you throw a show!
We all had a great time... we putting that show on our calender for next year too!
Hollar when you need the interior work done! :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks!! I had a good time at the show we will try to make it up to Michigan for more shows


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Aug 14 2006, 03:32 PM~5966864
> *thanks!! I had a good time at the show we will try to make it up to Michigan for more shows
> *


hey thats me in your pic :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Aug 14 2006, 04:30 PM~5967290
> *hey thats me in your pic :cheesy:
> *


It was nice meeting you too... Dog!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 14 2006, 05:07 PM~5967496
> *It was nice meeting you too... Dog!
> *


likewise homie :cheesy: 
ill be hitting u up soon too~got yo number~~


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

That was definately one of the best shows this year. :thumbsup: Hope to see some of you guys at the City Limits Show. We all definately have to get together and go out for the Low4Life show.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

im testing out new image host!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Aug 14 2006, 03:32 PM~5966864
> *thanks!! I had a good time at the show we will try to make it up to Michigan for more shows
> *


hey bro your ride was one of my top choices and to see it hop like that blew my mind :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up mattdog :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 14 2006, 11:37 PM~5968944
> *im testing out new image host!
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful :biggrin: i love that car too :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

that muthafucka is a jaw dropper :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 15 2006, 09:33 AM~5971700
> *that muthafucka is a jaw dropper :0
> *


*****-that aint nothin but a g-thang! Baby


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

HOPEFULLY WE ALL CAN GET TOGETHER AGAIN REAL SOON..MAYBE JIMMYS PICNIC


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 15 2006, 02:27 PM~5973942
> *HOPEFULLY WE ALL CAN GET TOGETHER AGAIN REAL SOON..MAYBE JIMMYS PICNIC
> *


Yes cant wait to chill again.. We already had a prior show planed this year,we got a calender that we try to follow.. I will make sure to put jimmys show on it for next year,I met him breifly but he was cool to me too! :biggrin: Jimmys car was my daughters favorite!  If you come to Lansing for the city limits show-I will be there,and i live within walking distance or a 3 minite ride! :biggrin: ... If not then,then we are going to the low4life show for sure! Peace out!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hows it going guys. :wave:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

wus happening! Thanks for coming out to the show


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 15 2006, 04:00 PM~5974599
> *wus happening! Thanks for coming out to the show
> *


foo sure :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 15 2006, 03:58 PM~5974583
> *Hows it going guys. :wave:
> *


HI VIRGIE!!!!!! :wave: :wave: whats going on???


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 15 2006, 02:57 PM~5974176
> *Yes cant wait to chill again..  We already had a prior show planed this year,we got a calender that we try to follow.. I will make sure to put jimmys show on it for next year,I met him breifly but he was cool to me too!  :biggrin:  Jimmys car was my daughters favorite!   If you come to Lansing for the city limits show-I will be there,and i live within walking distance or a 3 minite ride!  :biggrin:  ... If not then,then we are going to the low4life show for sure!  Peace out!
> *


damn sorry to hear that i didnt know there was another show, shit where is it. i moved mine because of the city limits show, we try and support everyone. oh well if you could make it thats great if not see you on the 27th


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2006, 06:08 PM~5975478
> *damn sorry to hear that i didnt know there was another show, shit where is it. i moved mine because of the city limits show, we try and support everyone. oh well if you could make it thats great if not see you on the 27th
> *


Cool- we will put your pinic on the calender for next year! The show on the 27th in lansing is at a church,we might have to puff puff pass at my house! :biggrin: lol..


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i know theres is the 27th mine is the 20th. you said you had something on the 20th


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 15 2006, 06:17 PM~5975524
> *i know theres is the 27th mine is the 20th. you said you had something on the 20th
> *


I know jimmy.. I know the show on the 20th is in chorlotte,Im not sure exactly where its at.Raul knows where all the show are.I think its a charity show,but im not sure.. Raul will read this and post what show is on the 20th.. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh ok i got ya, well have a good time and see at the next one


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

3RD ANNUAL 
CAPITOL CITYCALL OUT
SUNDAY AUGUST 27TH 2006
C I T Y L I M I T S
$25 4 CARS/TRUCKS $15 4 BIKES?/MOTORCYCLES
$200 4 BEST OF THE SHOW HYDRAULICS HOP AND DANCE CONTEST
$500 IN PRIZES IN EACH CLASS ADMISSION TO SHOW $5 KIDS 
UNDER 5 FREE 4 MORE SHOW / VENDOR INFO CALL SAM(517)204-7014
LES(517)712-4419


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

You know we'll be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

nice meeting u guys..i think i said that already...oh well :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

I believe u did... but it was nice meeting you too. C-ya soon.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

I believe u did... but it was nice meeting you too. C-ya soon.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i wanna go to the picnic in detroit next sunday for show and go anybody got any objections??????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 16 2006, 06:35 PM~5982638
> *i wanna go to the picnic in detroit next sunday for show and go anybody got any objections??????????????????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


Its this sunday bro.. :biggrin:,cierras going to her grandmas for saturday and sunday.. I would like to go to Jimmys picnic too. I think we could go out to charlotte,do our thing there.Then Fly down to the d,I dont know my way around there.someone else would have to leed. The picnic is untill 10 soooo..... u know.
Well talk..  

Zack is tradeing his car-welcome zack to 60s class! :biggrin:


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

Dave did you 4 get about are other truck with 88 spekers in it i like the new ohio member but is he up with Dave i think probly not


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Wayne I found some 13 inch rims dude wants 200 but I think you can get them a little cheaper they are 13 6's I think.. Let me know tried to call you but your phone was off..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 17 2006, 12:29 AM~5983796
> *Wayne I found some 13 inch rims dude wants 200 but I think you can get them a little cheaper they are 13 6's I think.. Let me know tried to call you but your phone was off..
> *


good lookin i'll go see them tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Aug 16 2006, 09:20 PM~5983741
> *Dave did you 4 get about are other truck with 88 spekers in it i like the new ohio member but is he  up with Dave i think probly not
> *


No I dont think I saw that! 88 speakers.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

it is in the blue F250 i don't no if you have seen it but you will next year and by then it will have 100 in it if we can make them fit


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Aug 17 2006, 01:23 AM~5984129
> *it is in the blue F250 i don't no if you have seen it but you will next year and by then it will have 100 in it if we can make them fit
> *


thats that big ass truck with all those solo barics in it right??????????????? yeah that bitch has some sounds for that ass :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up :biggrin:


----------



## Paris87 (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 17 2006, 01:20 PM~5986570
> *what up :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paris87_@Aug 17 2006, 02:37 PM~5987032
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn .... its been a long time since youve been in here. What up tho? :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 17 2006, 04:06 PM~5989042
> *Damn .... its been a long time since youve been in here. What up tho? :biggrin:
> *


It was me...lol she doesnt speak unless i let her... :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

guess what i found?????????????????????????????? clean ass drop top 65 ss,just waiting for the guy to call me back and give me a price :0 :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 17 2006, 06:20 PM~5989949
> *guess what i found?????????????????????????????? clean ass drop top 65 ss,just waiting for the guy to call me back and give me a price :0  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: you know bird is going to try to buy it from you.... :roflmao: NICE!!!


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey what's up all. Sounds like you guys want to go to the picnic in Detroit. That's cool with me. We're stickin though. 

No out of town for us this weekend, except to Charlotte. I pesonally comitted myself to be there, but no one else. So you all are set set to make the picnic if you want.

Talk later.
Peace


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Aug 17 2006, 07:47 PM~5990557
> *Hey what's up all.  Sounds like you guys want to go to the picnic in Detroit.  That's cool with me.  We're stickin though.
> 
> No out of town for us this weekend, except to Charlotte.  I pesonally comitted myself to be there, but no one else.  So you all are set set to make the picnic if you want.
> ...



Were going with you to charlotte-the pinic is untill 10.. I meant after charlotte! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

naw i wanted to go,but no more shows untill i get my bills caught up :angry:


----------



## Paris87 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone......this is really me not david. Sorry havent been on in a while.......I still love you all though. Whatever show we go to I will be going this weekend......Got to take the kids to Dewitt tomorrow for the Ox Roast and then they are staying at Grandma's for the night and Sunday. Hey if anyone wants to go to the Ox roast with me call me. You know I had to post because of the dumb ass coment that David wrote. :buttkick: See ya Soon Peace :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

wud up :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

so you homies coming out sunday


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 18 2006, 06:21 PM~5997293
> *so you homies coming out sunday
> *


Were playing it by ear... we might be there. :biggrin: What time does it start? end?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dont know yet ...... i want to , just got to wait and see homie :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

11-till whenever


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good Morning :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what it dooo...................... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

good morning dave......... :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanx again Raul. That has to be the best mom and pop show that we've been too. Had a great ass time even though they didn't call our #'s for the door prize :roflmao: Poor Steve  :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Much props on pulling 1st place Zach and Monica. Way to represent! :thumbsup: 
Their starting to love them lowriders at the Mom and Pop shows. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 20 2006, 01:47 PM~6005540
> *good morning dave......... :biggrin:
> *


LOL hell yea... when i get the new garage,I wont sleep all day.I stay up to watch my car. 

Maybe at the low4life show,we can take all our cars and rep to the fullest!  
:thumbsup: On the tropie Zack ..


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Been a bit so sup sup peeps :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Aug 20 2006, 09:02 PM~6006468
> *Been a bit so sup sup peeps :biggrin:
> *


Whats up AIWolverine


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Whats up Dave :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up wolverine :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

good morning everybody :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was up peeps!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

wud up dave???


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Fucking server!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Read the signature! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Your a dumb ass. :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Ty ty but its true! :thumbsup:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Your still a jack ass :rofl: :rofl: Your boy is about to get fucked up around this piece. :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello what up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: little more work done...riding soon :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 21 2006, 06:51 PM~6013614
> *Your still a jack ass  :rofl:  :rofl:  Your boy is about to get fucked up around this piece. :buttkick:  :twak:
> *


I tried to trade him the dog catcher for the camaro.So that when you2 get crazy he would have a place to sleep. :twak: :roflmao: he didnt want it though :tears:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Aug 21 2006, 07:23 PM~6013937
> *Hello what up!!!!!!!!!
> *


Was up dog! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Aug 21 2006, 11:25 PM~6015526
> *:biggrin: little more work done...riding soon :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Almost there :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

What it do!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WHAT DA FEEZY MY NEEZZY????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

well i guess if you do bondo the shit out of a piece of shit then candy it you do end up with a candied piece of shit :biggrin:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

*CLASSIC CAR SHOW

SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH
11 AM- 4 PM


FIRST BAPTIST CHURCH
36125 GLENWOOD, WAYNE
BETWEEN WAYNE RD. AND NEWBURGH RD.
734-721-7410

FREE FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY

PICNIC STARTS AT NOON
GAMES
MUSIC
PRIZES
FUN

HAYRIDES


NO ENTRY FEE!! *


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

MY NEIGHBOR GAVE ME THIS TO LET ALL THE LOWRIDERS IN MICHIGAN AND OTHER STATE ARE WELCOME~~HE DOES A CHURCH CHARTIY FOR KIDS AND STUFF AND WOULD LIKE FOR SOME OF US TO SHOW SUPPORT~~~


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave: What Time is it???


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

damn dave happy b-day bro...it sucks about the t.v. blowin up....i never even finished watchin that damn movie :angry: fuckin toshiba :thumbsdown:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Aug 22 2006, 09:55 PM~6020876
> *MY NEIGHBOR GAVE ME THIS TO LET ALL THE LOWRIDERS IN MICHIGAN AND OTHER STATE ARE WELCOME~~HE DOES A CHURCH CHARTIY FOR KIDS AND STUFF AND WOULD LIKE FOR SOME OF US TO SHOW SUPPORT~~~
> *


detroit area??????????when and what time bro???????


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Aug 22 2006, 06:37 PM~6020721
> *CLASSIC CAR SHOW
> 
> SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 9TH
> ...



11-4 homie
HEY IM IN LANSING THIS WHOLLLLLE WEEK~~~~IM AT 96 AND EXIT 104


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Aug 23 2006, 05:13 AM~6023233
> *11-4 homie
> HEY IM IN LANSING THIS WHOLLLLLE WEEK~~~~IM AT 96 AND EXIT 104
> *


IS THAT LIKE ON PENN OR CEADER ST????????


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

*well there will be another hop of in michigan! so st louis, chicago, ohio get ready!
Its the lowrider hop off at the 28th street metro cruise on august 26th. there will be three classes. single, double, and radical. $1000.00 for 1st $500.00 2nd $250.00 for 3rd. and to top it off thats a $1000.00 for 1st place in each catagory. there is no regersratation fee to enter. just show up and hop! for more info contact steve 616-292-8845 *


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

*well there will be another hop of in michigan! so st louis, chicago, ohio get ready!
Its the lowrider hop off at the 28th street metro cruise on august 26th. there will be three classes. single, double, and radical. $1000.00 for 1st $500.00 2nd $250.00 for 3rd. and to top it off thats a $1000.00 for 1st place in each catagory. there is no regersratation fee to enter. just show up and hop! for more info contact steve 616-292-8845 *
*
oh yea!!! no registration fees to enter... just show up! sign up! and hop!*


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

are the cars ready and clean for sunday we will see you guy there peace


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Aug 24 2006, 12:34 AM~6029810
> *are the cars ready and clean for sunday we will see you guy there peace
> *


We'll be there bright and early. :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

cool see ya there


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

do you guys happen to have a tug of war rope if so do you think we can use it let me know thanks


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Aug 23 2006, 09:59 PM~6029977
> *do you guys happen to have a tug of war rope if so do you think we can use it let me know thanks
> *


Yes Sam,we have a rope you can use. :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

thanks man so you will bring it on sunday


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Aug 23 2006, 10:11 PM~6030051
> *thanks man so you will bring it on sunday
> *


yes sir!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

aint that a bitch..... i just took that fuckin rope back to my dads house today..... :angry:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Good Morning Untouchables


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

happy birthday DAVE .your getting old homie..but the older we get the better we get.. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 23 2006, 10:02 PM~6028559
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats fucked up :0


----------



## Paris87 (Jul 1, 2005)

I thought that this picture was so funny......... I feel bad for this girl if she ever sees herself on the internet that would suck........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 23 2006, 09:41 AM~6024535
> *IS THAT LIKE ON PENN OR CEADER ST????????
> *


YUPPERS ON PENN AND KEYSTONE


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Paris87 (Jul 1, 2005)

You have to watch this this guy thinks he is so bad ghost ridein his whip
http://www.break.com/index/ghost_rider_gets_car_stolen.html
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Whats up everyone??????? :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 24 2006, 04:04 AM~6031241
> *happy birthday DAVE .your getting old homie..but the older we get the better we get.. :biggrin:
> *


You fucker!!! I am old... :roflmao: The older but getting better shit is what my dad says too..30s sucks but im betting there way beter then 40s.
Thanks for the bday wish,u coming to lansing sunday?? I live real close to the show! so if you have to shit or whatever my casa is not far! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Aug 24 2006, 09:00 AM~6032352
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS,I wasnt around when you called. :biggrin: see ya sunday


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Aug 24 2006, 03:28 AM~6031189
> *Good Morning Untouchables
> *


GOOD MORNING!!! Im just getting up! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 24 2006, 02:11 AM~6031107
> *aint that a bitch..... i just took that fuckin rope back to my dads house today..... :angry:
> *


If you cant grab that one from pops,I cant grab the one from bird! :biggrin: 
no sweat homie!


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

does anybody got a knock off tool for the domes that i can use to get my wheels off??????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Aug 24 2006, 04:18 PM~6035556
> *does anybody got a knock off tool  for the domes that i can use to get my wheels off??????
> *


Big or small?? i got the smaller 1,wayne has the big one... HEY WAYNE... that a first huh?? hes hung like a hampster...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was up virgie!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 24 2006, 09:01 PM~6036263
> *Big or small?? i got the smaller 1,wayne has the big one...  HEY WAYNE... that a first huh??  hes hung like  a hampster...
> *


why you lookin at my shit fucker????????????? :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Aug 24 2006, 07:18 PM~6035556
> *does anybody got a knock off tool  for the domes that i can use to get my wheels off??????
> *


like he said i got the big one and dave has the small one with the bald head :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

i dont know which one i have!!!!! but i gotta get these wheels off!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Aug 25 2006, 03:10 AM~6039067
> *i dont know which one i have!!!!! but i gotta get these wheels off!!!
> *


hell yeah let me see whats up and i'll be in touch...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

wake up baldy locks.... i got to take lipes shit to the muffler shop today... i'll get at you..see how you say we got a rope now what if i cant get the damn thing again.. i got to go to my pops house hopefully today to pick up some chedder for that plasma cutter if his boy bought it so i'll check and see if he aint got no problem letting me use that rope again


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paris87_@Aug 24 2006, 03:52 PM~6033880
> *You have to watch this this guy thinks he is so bad ghost ridein his whip
> http://www.break.com/index/ghost_rider_gets_car_stolen.html
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats funny but fake as hell ,who would steal a tempo............... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

i got a plasma cutter, if u need to use it???


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Aug 25 2006, 07:56 AM~6039689
> *i got a plasma cutter, if u need to use it???
> *


Thanx we'll keep that in mind, but im trying to sell one right now.


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

PUFF PUFF PASS


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin: : :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats crackin people??????????????????? :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Whats going on peeps.. I got the rope for the show tomorrow,whos all going??
I dont know if I am,its supposed to rain.I got the rope for the show,so I will atleast be a spectator and there to help you guys :biggrin: HIt me up I will be awake.Peace


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i cant go my grandma pasted away last night im goin to alabama tomorrow morning so you guys have fun at the show , virgie will bee there with my car...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 26 2006, 11:13 PM~6051214
> *i cant go my grandma pasted away last night im goin to alabama tomorrow morning so you guys have fun at the show , virgie will bee there with my car...
> *


IM verry sorry to hear that wayne... We love you-hope you have a safe trip.
your in my prayers dog :angel: sorry about your grandma. D


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

thanx Dave that really means a lot to us. I'll be there w/ angela to help represent.  


Also wanted to thanx Lipe for going out to Wayne's dads house and helping out a lot. We really appreciated it.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

congrats wanyve-virgie,and raul.wayne you finaly got your 1st! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hell yeah... It looks good w/ the rest of them. Starting to get a lil collection going on :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

wayne sorry to hear about your loss.thank you all for supporting are show today hope you had fun.


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Virgie, we got the canopy. Thanks for dropping it off. And congrats on that 1st place trophy. 

Tell Wayne we're exited for him. And that we hope everything is going well on their trip.

Have a good night. :cheesy:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey Hey Hey hope we all can show together soon I think I need to go to your state to hang out mine sucks


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Aug 27 2006, 09:19 PM~6056240
> * Hey Hey Hey  hope we all can show together soon I think I need to go to your state to hang out mine sucks
> *


Michigan sucks too! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

But your more than welcome to come :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Aug 27 2006, 11:23 PM~6055694
> *wayne sorry to hear about your loss.thank you all for supporting are show today hope you had fun.
> *


Thanx, I'll let him know . Had a good time. Good lookin on our first 1st place trophy. :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Aug 27 2006, 11:30 PM~6055776
> *
> And that we hope everything is going well on their trip.
> 
> ...


The main reason for Wayne to go w/ his dad before his grandma passed was to take care of his dad and help him unload his stuff.... Well i guess his dads truck motor blew up about 20 miles to their destination. Im so glad that Wayne was w/ him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

That sucks.I hope they make it back safely,and that they dont have no more trouble.Prayers are still with him. When are they coming back?


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Not really sure now.. He was supposed to unload, come back, reload and than go back. Dont know how its gonna work now with his truck and the funeral and all. Just playing it by ear.


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

sorry to hear about your grandmas lost homie R.I.P :angel: :angel: 



well im off to lansing for this whole week~~maybe ill see you guys!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Aug 27 2006, 10:19 PM~6056240
> * Hey Hey Hey  hope we all can show together soon I think I need to go to your state to hang out mine sucks
> *


yeah bring you ass here :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up fellas im still down here hanging out i'll be coming back later on tonite :biggrin:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)

LOW 4 LIFE 10th Annual Car Show September 16 & 17, 2006 

Host Hotel Info:

Best Western Hotel
1408 South Outer Dr
Saginaw, MI 48601
989-755-0461
Mention Group Code: Low 4 Life Lowrider Show
$69.00 per night


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 30 2006, 09:10 AM~6072359
> *whats up fellas im still down here hanging out i'll be coming back later on tonite :biggrin:
> *


Hope evrything is going alright bro,or atleast the best it can.Hope you have a safe trip back.


----------



## Mamabear (Jul 25, 2006)

check out your guys pics from the Milan show.........looking good!

http://www.importfx.net/v1/


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

good looking out on the link.. There are some nice pictures! :biggrin: Nice to see ya on the thread :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

WELOCOME TO LAY IT LOW MAMABEAR :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 30 2006, 12:40 PM~6073553
> *WELOCOME TO LAY IT LOW MAMABEAR :biggrin:
> *


Was up Dan! mamabear is Raul`s wife Pat. You met them at the show,they have the orange caprice droptop. Did u check out the link Dan?Theres a picture of all the cars and females too! :biggrin: congrats on the crib! hollar


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Pat.. good lookin on the site to the show. Thats what im talking about .. a picture of everyone's car and not favortism.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 30 2006, 03:40 PM~6074720
> *Hi Pat.. good lookin on the site to the show. Thats what im talking about .. a picture of everyone's car and not favortism.
> *


O virgie,im being good! PLEASE!!!!!! DONT GET ME STARTED!!! :angry: 
you know i got nothing but love for ya! :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Even tho 80's class aint shit according to some people this bitch is gangster...

Thanks again Wayne and Zack


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

who painted that????? (LK) LOOKS LIKE HELL!!!!!! HAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually... Chance and Lipe did... and I think it looks really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 30 2006, 10:06 PM~6076688
> *Actually... Chance and Lipe did... and I think it looks really good. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Aug 30 2006, 08:13 PM~6076385
> *who painted that?????  (LK) LOOKS LIKE HELL!!!!!! HAHAHA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Join the gang of the Haterz Dave...... :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

A couple pictures for ya wayne.Wish you could have been there to get your first.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeai want that orange drop top..got a green caddy if the trades right :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin: hows it going everyone


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Aug 31 2006, 03:34 PM~6081517
> *:biggrin: hows it going everyone
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good Morning everyone


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Wayne is on his way back... he should be here first thing tomorrow...Cant wait!!!!!!
thanx for all the prayers dave


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Lets pray for a safe trip! It will be good to see the mutant! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hell yeah... Hes in kentucky right now. Cant wait for him to get home... I miss him... lil wayne and angela have talked on the phone nearly everyday. Lil fucker didnt want to come back.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Aug 30 2006, 07:46 PM~6075105
> *Even tho 80's class aint shit according to some people this bitch is gangster...
> 
> Thanks again Wayne and Zack
> ...


GLAD TO HAVE BEEN A PART OF THIS CAR, ITS FUCKIN BAD ASS,LOOKS GOOD GUYS...OH DID YOU REMEMBER TO CHANGE THE AIR IN THE TIRES CAUSE IF YOU DONT IT'S NOT CONSIDERED A FULL FRAME OFF......................... :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Aug 31 2006, 03:02 AM~6077508
> *A couple pictures for ya wayne.Wish you could have been there to get your first.
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKIN, WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE TOO....TROPHIES DONT MEAN SHIT ITS THE FUN OF THE SHOW AND MEETING NEW PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Check them out:  [url=http://www.myspace.com/virgie117]http://www.myspace.com/virgie117 [/URL]

http://www.myspace.com/lo68impala 

Let me know what ya think. Let no feelings be spared. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

O-BOY WITH THEM 23'Z ON THAT CUTLASS(THE MAROON ONE WITH THE FLOATERS)GOT JACKED THEY TOOK ALL HIS SHIT AND LEFT IT HANGIN IN SOMEONES GARAGE STIPPED DOWN WE GOT IT AT MY SHOP :0


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 2 2006, 08:43 PM~6094001
> *Check them out:  [url=http://www.myspace.com/virgie117]http://www.myspace.com/virgie117  [/URL]
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/lo68impala
> ...



Virg the my space is nice ... nice to see some pics of your dad... :angel:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Sep 3 2006, 03:27 PM~6096456
> *Virg the my space is nice ... nice to see some pics of your dad... :angel:
> *


thanx. My space is confusing as hell at first but kinda cool at the same time. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Pat and Raul... How was Uncle Johns. Sorry we couldnt make it this time.


----------



## Mamabear (Jul 25, 2006)

Cool site Virgie!!! We like it!! :thumbsup: We didnt go to the St Johns Show... no biggie... meet with family and had fun! Hope Wayne came home safe! Miss see you all this weekend... Have Special Cars for Special Kids next and the following ----- LOW - 4 - LIFE---- cant wait!


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

a wayne thanks for that knock off tool maby when i finsh w/ the car i can roll with yall


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Sep 4 2006, 12:02 AM~6098460
> *a wayne thanks for that knock off tool maby when i finsh w/ the car i can roll with yall
> *


hell yeah hollar at me :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up dave???????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up fellas :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up dog!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

shit at work chillen


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow... Its been a while since we've all been on here at once. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

yes it has. We finaly got birds car done.the engine goes back in next week.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Sep 4 2006, 01:36 AM~6098916
> *shit at work chillen
> *


why the hell aren't u working. :angry: You dont get paid to play on the computer... thats my job. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah :0 i bet hes happy


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 4 2006, 01:39 AM~6098936
> *why the hell aren't u working.  :angry: You dont get paid to play on the computer... thats my job. :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


hell yeah ,shhhhhhhhhhh dont tell them im on here


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hello :uh:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:roflmao: dumb ass :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

was goin to say whats up to big sam, but he took off


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

OMG.. Im watching Next and its guys dating guys. This shits funny as hell :rofl:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mamabear_@Sep 3 2006, 10:52 PM~6098068
> *Cool site Virgie!!! We like it!!  :thumbsup: We didnt go to the St Johns Show... no biggie... meet with family and had fun!  Hope Wayne came home safe! Miss see you all this weekend... Have Special Cars for Special Kids next and the following ----- LOW - 4 - LIFE---- cant wait!
> *


why didnt you guys go to that show????????????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 4 2006, 01:44 AM~6098971
> *OMG.. Im watching Next and its guys dating guys. This shits funny as hell :rofl:
> *


 :barf: :barf: yuck.........girls on girls :thumbsup: guys on guys :thumbsdown:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dave????????????when the hell is stewart coming to get this camaro out of my yard???????? :angry:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Its girls on girls now. Too bad theirs no Tv at work Wayne. :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

damn you scuba steve :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

my kids sleeping????


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

yup


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:cheesy: your just chillen then huh???????did you do some laundry yet?


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:rofl: nope :rofl: Going to bed


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Sep 3 2006, 10:48 PM~6098997
> *dave????????????when the hell is stewart coming to get this camaro out of my yard???????? :angry:
> *


you want us to come grab it? I will let him know tomorrow,he doesnt have to work.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 4 2006, 01:52 AM~6099035
> *:rofl: nope :rofl:  Going to bed
> *


fucker :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Sep 4 2006, 01:52 AM~6099036
> *you want us to come grab it? I will let him know tomorrow,he doesnt have to work.
> *


when ever just was wondering, i still got to get that shifter out of it :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

How much extra work they got u doing? how many extra days? u ever going to stop by? The last time you came over u broke my Tv the left... lol hollar at me fucker! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

wish i could get rid of these gn parts to some one thats not ten thousand miles away :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Sep 4 2006, 01:57 AM~6099066
> *How much extra work they got u doing? how many extra days? u ever going to stop by? The last time you came over u broke my Tv the left... lol hollar at me fucker!  :biggrin:
> *


naw dont blame that on me you shit head, i was just chillen watching that movie with ya'll too.....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

brb gotta go smoke


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

you can ship cheap with greyhound and quit lieing you did break my TV.!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

shit


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Sep 4 2006, 01:57 AM~6099066
> *How much extra work they got u doing? how many extra days? u ever going to stop by? The last time you came over u broke my Tv the left... lol hollar at me fucker!  :biggrin:
> *



aawwww u guys miss each other.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

HI virgie! :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi dave.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok im really going to bed now. Good night everyone. :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

night!


----------



## Mamabear (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Sep 4 2006, 01:45 AM~6098980
> *why didnt you guys go to that show????????????
> *



we werent up to going.... had to do things around the house and meet with family... Raul planted two trees in the front yard.... CRAZY!!!! Cant have him go the Menards come back with things to do :angry: .... gonna have to whack him next time :twak:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mamabear_@Sep 4 2006, 05:21 AM~6099870
> *Raul planted two trees in the front yard.... CRAZY!!!! Cant have him go the Menards come back with things to do :angry: ....  gonna have to whack him next time :twak:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Man this morning shit sucks! Happy first day of school! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah i bet, aint seen you on here before noon in awhile :0


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

whats up people..just saying hi..im close to being ready for the interior work..illlet ya know..after i get the interior in then ill need a 5ft5 dark hair,average sized female in the pass seat..u think u can get that for me to..hehe


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Anytime on the interior,Dan. My girls sister is only 5 ft. but shes beter then average! :biggrin: And she booted her hickerbilly boyfriend too!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well let me know bro..i would rrrrreeeeeeeaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyy
owe u a big favor :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

What's up my Untouchable Family?????? :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Shit was going on! Cierra said you guys can not move! :angry: I second that! lol..


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

aaawwwww u guys love us :biggrin: Still taking it one day at a time.. not leaving tomorrow or anything. :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Please thank deago for the magazine!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

[url=http://www.myspace.com/daytons4life]http://www.myspace.com/daytons4life[/URL]

Hey Dave i hooked up your myspace just a lil. Your gonna have to add more pictures by going to rockyou.com and browse and select which pics u want that r stored on your computer. once u save it will give a code to copy and paste into your profile. If u need help holla. You can add music/comedy/whatever videos.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 6 2006, 08:06 PM~6119788
> * [url=http://www.myspace.com/daytons4life]http://www.myspace.com/daytons4life[/URL]
> 
> Hey Dave i hooked up your myspace just a lil. Your gonna have to add more pictures by going to rockyou.com and browse and select which pics u want that r stored on your computer. once u save it will give a code to copy and paste into your profile. If u need help holla.  You can add music/comedy/whatever videos.
> *


:roflmao: you couldnt deal with the 5 pictures and boring ass myspace huh.. lol
it was DULL. Thanks! and yes it feels like your moving now,2 months will fly by u know that.
O hey u didnt know!I have some collage,like 2 months. :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up???????????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

NOT SHIT! whats up wit you.. all I was saying was 2 months was going to fly by.
And that my family was going to miss yours  Nothin but love ! :biggrin:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Sep 7 2006, 11:49 AM~6122843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: we'll be there


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Sep 7 2006, 08:49 AM~6122843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT NO TRICK TRICK??? :roflmao: cant wait! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey guys how's it going?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

well seeing how nobody else comes in here....i'll just talk to myself then fuckers :angry:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Sep 7 2006, 08:46 AM~6122044
> *NOT SHIT! whats up wit you..  all I was saying was 2 months was going to fly by.
> And that my family was going to miss yours      Nothin but love !  :biggrin:
> *


Well it may be longer now. Shit his dad is still up here. So we've been thinking shit over and come up w/ just taking one day at a time. Shit it may not be till income tax returns so that we know we have some money. But we will absolutely miss ya too. I promise that we'll come back. :cheesy:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

hey guys im on myspace as well..pm me your links ill add ya as friends


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Shit was going on!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 8 2006, 04:58 AM~6129545
> *Well it may be longer now.  Shit his dad is still up here. So we've been thinking shit over and come up w/ just taking one day at a time. Shit it may not be till income tax returns so that we know we have some money. But we will absolutely miss ya too. I promise that we'll come back.  :cheesy:
> *


Well I hate to say that im not sorry you are not going to leave so fast.Shit I hope you dont move at all.If you wait untill tax time then you might as well let lil wayne finish his first school year here then go if you must! My whole family loves yall either way! I might say fuck it and move next year to tennesse next year so cierra doesnt have to go to 6th grade in lansing,but i doubt it.you know me.

whoS going to the show this weekend?? we all went last year. LEPI got the only tropie! :biggrin: hollar Peace..


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

I did'nt go to the show last year! I am this year though.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 8 2006, 03:30 PM~6132976
> *I did'nt go to the show last year! I am this year though.
> *


What time and day is the show,Do u know?


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Nope. Gotta go visit Pat and Raul so I'll find out :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 8 2006, 04:14 PM~6133171
> *Nope. Gotta go visit Pat and Raul so I'll find out  :biggrin:
> *


LOL u Know they know! Gota love em!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i added u guys..god dam now april is ine as hell..on your girls page..woohoo


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 8 2006, 07:22 PM~6133199
> *i added u guys..god dam now april is ine as hell..on your girls page..woohoo
> *


She's cool as hell and down to earth.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Sep 8 2006, 10:44 AM~6129967
> *What up
> *


what up :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

damn that my space chit sucks ass........................i hate it......too much work to do anything......... :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up!! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

The show tomorrow is from 10 to 4. We might go around noon... if it don't rain. We went to every flipping 7-11 to look for the Traditional Lowriding Magazine and could find it no where. Turned out that it's at Barnes and Nobles and it didn't have any pics from the Milan show. :angry: Maybe next issue. Hopefully it didn't already pass.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Sorry about your losses. Our prayer our with you. We'll definately be there. Si Dios querre.


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

HEY GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW TODAY AND GLAD THE KIDS GOT TO PLAY A LITTLE TOGETHER LOOKS LIKE THEY HAD FUN THAT MAKES IT ALL WORTH IT WHEN THE KIDS HAVE FUN PEACE!!!!!!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Sep 10 2006, 11:54 PM~6145513
> *HEY GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW TODAY AND GLAD THE KIDS GOT TO PLAY A LITTLE TOGETHER LOOKS LIKE THEY HAD FUN THAT MAKES IT ALL WORTH IT WHEN THE KIDS HAVE FUN PEACE!!!!!!
> *


hell yeah. Im glad that they had a great time. Not to often they get to actually play and be kids at a show. :biggrin:


----------



## Mamabear (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey guys! :cheesy: How is everyone? Sorry we havent been in touch. We had to do some fixing on Raul mom house. Gotta take care of the family! I hear CONGRATS to Steve - his first trophy!!:thumbsup: Way to go! Cant wait for this weekend. Will have to get together and work out the time we will be leaving...  :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Sep 10 2006, 11:54 PM~6145513
> *HEY GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW TODAY AND GLAD THE KIDS GOT TO PLAY A LITTLE TOGETHER LOOKS LIKE THEY HAD FUN THAT MAKES IT ALL WORTH IT WHEN THE KIDS HAVE FUN PEACE!!!!!!
> *


hell yeah thats what it is all about.....forgot to say thanks for the tophie.....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN PEOPLE????????????????????????????? :biggrin: WHY AINT NOBODY ON HERE??MYSPACE WHORES


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY NICOLE.


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey what's up everyone. You know all this talk about people leaving is not good for morale. I'm with Virgie lets take it one step at a time.

And what's this shit about Lansing's most hated car club in your signature Wayne? Are you looking for trouble or is trouble looking for you!

By the way Congrate to one of our Junior members on his under 25 trophy!! See it's not all bad being young yet.


Hey Lets hook up at our house Friday night about 7:00pm, so that we can make plans for this weekend. 

Hope everyone can make it.

Peace...and good night.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Sep 13 2006, 11:38 PM~6168208
> *Hey what's up everyone.  You know all this talk about people leaving is not good for morale.  I'm with Virgie lets take it one step at a time.
> 
> And what's this shit about Lansing's most hated car club in your signature Wayne?  Are you looking for trouble or is trouble looking for you!
> ...


ha ha you like that????? i just feel alot of people hate us cause we aint flipped to big club........keep it small and close we cant go wrong :biggrin:


----------



## Paris87 (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 13 2006, 06:31 PM~6165908
> *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY NICOLE.
> *


Thanks! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

1 more day... cant wait... long needed break. :biggrin:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Yea that's funny Wayne. But we like it like that. We actually know & feel what it like to be a club.....and not just be, in a club.  

If anyone is able to get a hold of Zack let him know about tomorrow at our house at our usual time for a Friday
.

Look forward to seeing everyone.

Peace - and good night to all.

PS Happy belated birthday to Nicole. I wonder is she's 21 yet????? :cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

I called and told zach earlier. Good night and c ya tommorow.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Sep 14 2006, 08:10 PM~6176539
> *Yea that's funny Wayne.  But we like it like that.  We actually know & feel what it like to be a club.....and not just be, in a club.
> 
> If anyone is able to get a hold of Zack let him know about tomorrow at our house at our usual time for a Friday
> ...



WAS UP RAUL!!! my girl is 25 dont make me seem like the cradle robber,Thats not me.LOL.. anyhow we will be there tomorrow!Good night.. D


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Neon Nights_@Sep 14 2006, 08:10 PM~6176539
> *Yea that's funny Wayne.  But we like it like that.  We actually know & feel what it like to be a club.....and not just be, in a club.
> 
> If anyone is able to get a hold of Zack let him know about tomorrow at our house at our usual time for a Friday
> ...



WAS UP RAUL!!! my girl is 25 dont make me seem like the cradle robber,Thats not me.LOL.. anyhow we will be there tomorrow!Good night.. D


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

naw your good....but you are pretty damn old though..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Sep 15 2006, 06:18 AM~6178811
> *naw your good....but you are pretty damn old though..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fuck you! :roflmao: see ya tonight hickerbilly. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

We had the best time this weekend. O.C. was fucken wonderful. Can't thank them enough for showing us a good time. Also want to send a special THANK YOU to Pat and Raul for being there for our drunk asses :biggrin: Love you guys  

Congratulations Dave, Raul and Lipe on your trophies. It's always nice to pull at a big show. I think the time that we had on Saturday was far better than just a trophy. :biggrin: Were definately gonna have to do that again! :cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Dave go to your myspace and check out your site and your comments. :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah congrats on the tropies guys...had a blast this weekend...im tired as hell but in the end its all worth it..................................


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Most defenitely :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Congratulations to those who pulled at the low for life show..  And to those who did not we can put some blue flames and big rims on a new stock truck and they will give you 1st place :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 17 2006, 08:00 PM~6193442
> *We had the best time this weekend. O.C. was fucken wonderful. Can't thank them enough for showing us a good time.  Also want to send a special THANK YOU to Pat and Raul for being there for our drunk asses :biggrin: Love you guys
> 
> Congratulations Dave, Raul and Lipe on your trophies.  It's always nice to pull at a big show.  I think the time that we had on Saturday was far better than just a trophy.  :biggrin:  Were definately gonna have to do that again! :cheesy:
> *


Nicole and I Had a great time too! :biggrin: Was a great end to a nice summer.
Hope your still here next summer so we can do it some more! COM ON BABY why u be bullshitting???SNORE BEAR AND SLEEPY GIBBER! :roflmao: You fuckers created a traffic jam-slow ass drivers! Thanks for bring my pillows over! THANKS!
GOOD NIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Sep 17 2006, 08:50 PM~6193833
> *Congratulations to those who pulled at the low for life show..   And to those who did not we can put some blue flames and big rims on a new stock truck and they will give you 1st place :angry:
> *


I thought u would pull for sure.IT was still good to see ya at the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

It would have been nice if we pulled but I would do this weekend over and not think twice about it.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good night and sweet dreams. Gotta work tomorrow. :uh:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

GOOD MORNING! :biggrin:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Good morning


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

so it was BIG rim day there or what..how many lowriders showed


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Alot of lolo showed up too..There was alot of big wheels-me included.on the streets in saganaw,It seems like every car was sitting on atleast 20s,But Hell I ever seen a couple sets of bolt ons too.I Would have had pictures but I didnt plan on going,my girl packed this trip and the camera wasnt in the bag-Dam females.
The Tropie cerimony was inside the hall at the park,It was &%^##@ Packed &
Im not the crowed type of guy.So I chilled outside to watch the cars,when people started coming out there was alot of unhappy people.There was drama,but i just stayed away from it. Over all I thought it was a good show.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 18 2006, 06:31 AM~6195355
> *so it was BIG rim day there or what..how many lowriders showed
> *



That show was ok the judges were drunk or high some nice rides.. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Sep 18 2006, 12:36 PM~6197332
> *That show was ok the judges were drunk or high some nice rides.. :biggrin:
> *


I did see alot of smoking!  even with the police there.. :0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Sep 18 2006, 02:33 PM~6197298
> *Alot of lolo showed up too..There was alot of big wheels-me included.on the streets in saganaw,It seems like every car was sitting on atleast 20s,But Hell I ever seen a couple sets of bolt ons too.I Would have had pictures but I didnt plan on going,my girl packed this trip and the camera wasnt in the bag-Dam females.
> The Tropie cerimony was inside the hall at the park,It was &%^##@  Packed &
> Im not the crowed type of guy.So I chilled outside to watch the cars,when people started coming out there was alot of unhappy people.There was drama,but i just stayed away from it. Over all I thought it was a good show.
> *


I didn't stick around to see if there were alot of unhappy people. I accepted not placing at all and chalked it up as a loss. I throw show's so I don't want to be one of those people bitching about trophies. I had a good time, showing my car for the first time in 3 years, and hanging with my family and friends. I know my ride is top notch and thats all that matters


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Tru- I Think your car is bad ass.Im not the judge,I came to your show.I not trying to hate. My car is silver based,pagen gold underneath and its 5 almost 6 years old.
My car is a driver,I drive it to every show.I wish i would have just black out the undercarage. If you want to know what i think,I think that red 64 on stocks beat me too. I didnt even realy think I would place,there was some kick ass cars-not saying that mine is not. Peace


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Sep 18 2006, 04:26 PM~6198095
> *Tru- I Think your car is bad ass.Im not the judge,I came to your show.I not trying to hate. My car is silver based,pagen gold underneath and its 5 almost 6 years old.
> My car is a driver,I drive it to every show.I wish i would have just black out the undercarage.  If you want to know what i think,I think that red 64 on stocks beat me too. I didnt even realy think I would place,there was some kick ass cars-not saying that mine is not. Peace
> *


It's cool homie, I didn't mean any disrespect towards you or your ride, I didn't look at the undercarraige real close. I honestly expected to lose out to that red 64 SS parked next to me. That mofo was SUPER CLEAN! But he didn't even place. I was referring to the fact that maybe I didn't place because I had chrome undercarraige in a Original class, but it didn't make sense since you had a painted undercarraige wich isn't orginal either. Anyway it's water under the bridge. Judging is NOT easy, and you can't please all the people all the time. I've learned that, and thats why I have made juding my top priority to get right at our show. I don't know what the L4L judges where focusing on? Maybe they just wanted to get it done no matter if it was right or not. Again homie I didn't mean any disrespect!  :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks dog. I will be adding baggs over the winter so I will enter under mild next year..And YES that red 64 was BAD ASS.. I had fun just hanging out for the last cool show of the summer.. Im glad that this didnt have to turn into alot of B.S.
HEY are u still going to vegas?? Im leaving the 7th and coming back the 10..
Can u still do what u said before??? lol the bag hommie.. Ill hollar at ya.. Peace.
David


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

comon ryan tell those boys we will judge their show next year


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Sep 18 2006, 04:41 PM~6198192
> *Thanks dog. I will be adding baggs over the winter so I will enter under mild next year..And YES that red 64 was BAD ASS.. I had fun just hanging out for the last cool show of the summer..  Im glad that this didnt have to turn into alot of B.S.
> HEY are u still going to vegas?? Im leaving the 7th and coming back the 10..
> Can u still do what u said before??? lol the bag hommie.. Ill hollar at ya.. Peace.
> ...


yes I will in Vegas. Hit me up on Friday to remind me to get yout some uffin: uffin: while I'm in AZ


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 18 2006, 03:11 PM~6198359
> *yes I will in Vegas. Hit me up on Friday to remind me to get yout some  uffin:  uffin: while I'm in AZ
> *


TY TY- I dont know anyone there! good looking out.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

fucken 4-doors i hate them shits :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was up fucker! did ya run outa gas?


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

I posted this on O.C's and City Limits too.

When you have a MILD Class with 10+ entries
and a WILD class with only 1-2, should some of the Milds be bumped to Wild? Within Reason of coarse. That is what happened to me at the Outta Control Show this year, and I was Happy with it.

They had too many classes where they gave away only a 1st or 2nd and nothing else. WHY? Why would they wanna not give away the trophies they spent $$ on?


D.I. will not be attending next year unless some things change.

1 thing, $10 to spectate? Are you kidding? and $5 to park?
PLUS $30 for Entry

Add that up, WAY TOO MUCH MONEY being POCKETED! Our show was $25 to enter and to spectate was free and our AWARDS we put ALOT of time into to make sure people know we appreciate them. I know you guys know what I mean too. Every O.C. that has won a trophy at one of our Shows know They are HUGE and the 2nd-3rd arn't much smaller at all. I feel good about giving them away too. I feel really good when I go to a show and see one of our D.I. trophies being displayed next to a ride.

Our 1st place this year was 30" tall, 2nd was 24" and 3rd was 18", we only stepped down 6" per class

My 3rd from yesterday looks like the size of a 2-liter bottle.

Now I'm not bitching about the awards, just the PRICE of entry compared to them. For $40 for each couple to enter the show you would think the awards would be nicer. Mine doesn't even have what Class I was in on the plaque.

The Entertainment was good, EXCEPT!!!! Too many kids were around and TOO MUCH Cussing was going on. Kinda disrespectful.

And I know what happened on the judging.

When we judge cars, we send out groups of judges. 1 group of judges for a certain amount of classes. The group that judges LOWRIDERs at our show judges ALL LOWRIDERS, same with MINITRUCKS and Sport Compacts etc.

Yesterday like always at their show. The judge who judged my car, did not judge all 00+Mild cars, he just judged them as he walked down the row.

NO 2 People think alike, and have different opinions, so shouldn't the judge of 60's original, mild and wild be the same judge? that way if a car is not in the correct class, or if a class does not have enough entries they can adjust it?

So yeah, the price need to go DOWN ALOT before I go back. And this was the 7th time I've entered the L4L Sag. show. I've even attended the L4L Toledo show.

The D.I. 4th Annual show is set for June 9th 2007, this year we had 120+ and 25classes, next year even more classes.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

WE will putt your show on our calender for next year! AND you said lowriders,does that exclude cars with 20s? Just dont want to come and not be welcome.Thx in advance.Peace


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey everyone, hows it going? I see a lot of opinions on this past weekends show. Ya know we went for the car show and got so much more out of it from other car clubs and although i dont agree on the judging.... all I can say is what can u do? Its done and over with. So all in all... I hope that everyone had a great time and if u didn't...... sorry for ya. :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 18 2006, 06:55 PM~6198999
> *Hey everyone, hows it going? I see a lot of opinions on this past weekends show.  Ya know we went for the car show and got so much more out of it from other car clubs  and although i dont agree on the judging.... all I can say is what can u do?  Its done and over with.  So all in all... I hope that everyone had a great time and if u didn't...... sorry for ya.  :biggrin:
> *


well said


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Sep 18 2006, 06:47 PM~6198631
> *was up fucker! did ya run outa gas?
> *


no i made it...good lookin though :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 18 2006, 07:55 PM~6198999
> *Hey everyone, hows it going? I see a lot of opinions on this past weekends show.  Ya know we went for the car show and got so much more out of it from other car clubs  and although i dont agree on the judging.... all I can say is what can u do?  Its done and over with.  So all in all... I hope that everyone had a great time and if u didn't...... sorry for ya.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WHAT UP FAM.................. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

hi guys :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up.. :wave:


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

whats up untouchable ? whenever you guys come to saginaw and want to hang out or even go bowling just let us know what time you will be here and we will hook up . I had so much fun this weekend , that we have to do it again. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NORIEGA_@Sep 19 2006, 05:12 PM~6204809
> *whats up untouchable ? whenever you guys come to saginaw and want to hang out or even go bowling just let us know what time you will be here and we will hook up . I had so much fun this weekend , that we have to do it again. :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That made the weekend for me :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: me too.........................


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 18 2006, 05:55 PM~6198999
> *Hey everyone, hows it going? I see a lot of opinions on this past weekends show.  Ya know we went for the car show and got so much more out of it from other car clubs  and although i dont agree on the judging.... all I can say is what can u do?  Its done and over with.  So all in all... I hope that everyone had a great time and if u didn't...... sorry for ya.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mamabear (Jul 25, 2006)

Hanging out with OC was great! They're the bomb! Virgie, Wayne, Dave, Nicole and Zach it was all great! We had alot of fun and looking forward to next year. We may be a small club but BIG HEARTS! Hanging out with everyone this weekend was a BLAST! Boy glad we had Monday off ...needed it....


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Untouchable had a great 2006 season. We meet alot of nice people and made some great friends!! Pablo lopez-slow n low,Homer Rodriguez-Dos Homiez,The whole O.C. Crew!! A whole shit load of solo riders.. Meeting all the good people and making friends is what its all about.That and hanging out with friends and family.
City limits and untouchable didnt realy use to talk to each other-Now we talk to each other and are cool :thumbsup: Lots of good people in the limit Too :biggrin: 
I Want to say Thanks for all the people at the shows Making me feel welcome,
This was realy the first year I showed my car. Overall I think untouchable had a great 2006,Thanks for letting me be apart of it! :biggrin: see ya all in 2007,With the droptop!  Peace Love.... David


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up doe............... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dave where is your old ass at?????bald fucker gots to go to sleep early to try and get that i wish my hair would grow sleep and shit :roflmao: :roflmao: ...... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

wud up sam????? :biggrin:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Sep 20 2006, 03:11 PM~6212288
> *Untouchable had a great 2006 season. We meet alot of nice people and made some great friends!! Pablo lopez-slow n low,Homer Rodriguez-Dos Homiez,The whole O.C. Crew!! A whole shit load of solo riders.. Meeting all the good people and making friends is what its all about.That and hanging out with friends and family.
> City limits and untouchable didnt realy use to talk to each other-Now we talk to each other and are cool  :thumbsup: Lots of good people in the limit Too  :biggrin:
> I Want to say Thanks for all the people at the shows Making me feel welcome,
> ...


YEAH DAVE I FEEL THE SAME WAY ABOUT YOU GUYS WE MAY BE IN DIFFRENT CLUBS BUT WE ARE IN THIS FOR ALL THE SAME REASON AND THAT IS TO RIDE AND TO SHOW -R- CARS SO THERE IS NO REASON WHY WE CANT GET ALONG SO YEAH IT WAS A GREAT 2006 AND LOOK FORWARD TO A GREAT 2007


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Sep 20 2006, 10:29 PM~6213995
> *YEAH DAVE I FEEL THE SAME WAY ABOUT YOU GUYS WE MAY BE IN DIFFRENT CLUBS BUT WE ARE IN THIS FOR ALL THE SAME REASON AND THAT IS TO RIDE AND TO SHOW -R- CARS SO THERE IS NO REASON WHY WE CANT GET ALONG SO YEAH IT WAS A GREAT 2006 AND LOOK FORWARD TO A GREAT 2007
> *


hell yeah.............


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

hell yea Sam! :thumbsup: Hey wayne you fucking hickerbilly are u talking shit?
DO NOT make me macho man u again fucker.. I am going to sell my car to get some hair plugs just for you .. :roflmao: Fuck it im gong to shave it BALD!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Sep 20 2006, 10:36 PM~6214036
> *hell yea Sam!  :thumbsup:    Hey wayne you fucking hickerbilly are u talking shit?
> DO NOT make me macho man u again fucker..  I am going to sell my car to get some hair plugs just for you ..  :roflmao:  Fuck it im gong to shave it BALD!
> *


just playin you sensitive fucker.....aint like i need the super strength proactive around this bitch :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dirty south bound......alabama here we come :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Sep 20 2006, 07:46 PM~6214113
> *dirty south bound......alabama here we come :biggrin:
> *


WTF --- YOU SAID NOT UNTILL 2007 taxes.. you cant leave yet!You seen the Mobile alabama post.. The no hickerbilly riders... They be riding them hogs :0


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Your nutz dave. :roflmao: Still taking one day at a time, but I really want to get out of here. Getting cooooolllllllddddd. Cant wait to cook out w/ the sun shinning on our winter b-days. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 20 2006, 08:02 PM~6214243
> *Your nutz dave. :roflmao:  Still taking one day at a time, but I really want to get out of here. Getting cooooolllllllddddd. Cant wait to cook out w/ the sun shinning on our winter b-days. :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THAT!!! I grill out all year long,fuck the snow.. ITS waynes faULT FOR BEING BORN ON fUCKING chrismas


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Shit were all winter babies!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

BEAVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Good morning fellas :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

what up guys????????


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Heyyyy....what up all Untouchable CC members, friends and homies. I hear what you all have to say, but I have to agree with Virgie. We had a good time over the weekend. People were looking out for us - showing us a good time. Even the man upstairs...didn't let that wheel fall off my truck.

So lets look at the good in this past - great weekend of the year. 

And there's nothing wrong with 4 Drs Wayne. Even the Midget placed with his 4 Dr. 

See you all this weekend. We'll have to see what's up.

Good night.


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Heyyyy....what up all Untouchable CC members, friends and homies. I hear what you all have to say, but I have to agree with Virgie. We had a good time over the weekend. People were looking out for us - showing us a good time. Even the man upstairs...didn't let that wheel fall off my truck.

So lets look at the good in this past - great weekend of the year. 

And there's nothing wrong with 4 Drs Wayne. Even the Midget placed with his 4 Dr. 

See you all this weekend. We'll have to see what's up.

Good night.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

WAs up!!! :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

uuuuuuuuuuuuu...................ccccccccccccccc.ccccccccccccccccccccccc....what up?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

62 2-door hard top hopefully my dad brimgs it back from tenn...next weekend.... :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Sep 22 2006, 01:03 PM~6225205
> *62 2-door hard top hopefully my dad brimgs it back from tenn...next weekend.... :biggrin:
> *


if he cant-drop it off at my parents house they dont care,Ive asked before.They said no problem!.


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NORIEGA_@Sep 21 2006, 04:05 PM~6218869
> *NEWS FLASH PICNIC MOVED TO SEP. 30 DUE TO LARGE CHANCE OF RAIN THIS SAT. SO NOW YOU ALL HAVE TIME TO PLAN TO MAKE IT
> *


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

We'll see how things go. Wayne has to work weekends. :angry:


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

BEAVER IN THE HOUSE


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good Morning everyone


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Dont mind me,im just talking to myself :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i cant believe that 62 placed over me....4 door post :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: cant cry over spilled milk i guess......i just now read that raul..... :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Sep 24 2006, 02:49 PM~6235064
> *Dont mind me,im just talking to myself  :biggrin:
> *


you need to get some help for that fucker.... :biggrin: must be that manopause settin it huh???ha ha :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

wud up el chulo........ :biggrin:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

hello all as this year starts to wrap up I hope it was good for all of ya and can not wait to see what ya bring next year


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

What up everyone


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey U.C.C are we hitting the O.C picnic this coming weekend?????????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I would like to make it.. Cierra has her first soccor game on saturday,practice is on tuesday so we will find out what time the game is then. Lets all pray for a no injury season,crazy females


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

WAT UP UNTOUCHABLES WATS GOOD????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Sep 24 2006, 07:48 PM~6237013
> *WAT UP UNTOUCHABLES  WATS GOOD????
> *


 :wave: Was up


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

morning guys..make plans for this spring..so dont say i didnt give u far enough warning about my house warming party..ill let ys know the date


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up Dan-shit just give us enuff time to get babysitters and well be there!
I bet you we have a LONG NASTY winter,I think its already trying to start :angry:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yup i agree well the earlier it starts hopefully the earlier it ends :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Sep 25 2006, 12:56 PM~6240338
> *Was up Dan-shit just give us enuff time to get babysitters and well be there!
> I bet you we have a LONG NASTY winter,I think its already trying to start  :angry:
> *


i don't wanna hear SHIT about winter :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 25 2006, 01:25 PM~6241134
> *i don't wanna hear SHIT about winter :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Get you snow plow out TRU!!! shit the only nice weather in our next 6 months,will be in Vegas!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dont worry its gonna be a decent winter


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 25 2006, 01:50 PM~6241345
> *dont worry its gonna be a decent winter
> *


Watch im calling it out...This will be a nasty ass winter! :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Last cold white winter for us. :roflmao: 5 months and count down :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 25 2006, 03:28 PM~6242091
> *Last cold white winter for us. :roflmao: 5 months and count down :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :scrutinize:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Sep 25 2006, 06:34 PM~6242105
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Sorry but its gonna happen. All the details are starting to fall into place as we speak. Our winter will be the weather that we have now....Cold but NO SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 25 2006, 05:38 PM~6242131
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Sorry but its gonna happen. All the details are starting to fall into place as we speak. Our winter will be the weather that we have now....Cold but NO SNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


farmers almanac said it's gonna be a cold one this winter


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I think its going to be nasty too.. It got cold real fast,im praying for no snow.I dont have a winter beater yet,cant drive candy paint in the snow. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

HI virgie :wave: 
Is anglea ok?the bee sting,is she alirgic?I hope not.. and dont be blameing me. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

hey dave, shes fine. not allergic... thank god. Why the hell would i blame you? Did u make the bee sting her?????? :biggrin: She had a rough day, after i got home she decided to climb on the dresser in our room to turn on the tv and dropped the dresser and tv. Thank god she nor lil wayne got hurt. Damn kid has no fear.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Sep 26 2006, 05:19 PM~6249977
> *hey dave, shes fine. not  allergic... thank god. Why the hell would i blame you? Did u make the bee sting her?????? :biggrin:  She had a rough day, after i got home she decided to climb on the dresser in our room to turn on the tv and dropped the dresser and tv. Thank god she nor lil wayne got hurt. Damn kid has no  fear.
> *


Thank god it didnt fall on her.. and yes she is crazy.But ya gota love her-also I bet she got that craziness from you.. :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Raul, Hows it going?


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Nope Dave... she has my attitude and heart and Wayne's temper and craziness= bad combination, especially for someone she don't like! :cheesy:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

What up all...and that's enough talk about the crazy little shit called snow. I'm just taking it one day at a time. Besides the summer was great. Don't you all agree  

I'm glad to hear Angela & Lil Wayne are ok. Angela is fearless alright!!!

We'll I'm happy to hear that things are moving forward for Wayne & Virgie. I'm sorry to hear that they'll be leaving us though, but you know we have to think of our families first.  

A good night to all...and peace.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WUD UP???? :biggrin: HOW YOU BEEN RAUL??PAT??? STEVE WHERE ARE YOU FUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COME GET A JERSEY AND BOUNCE AINT THAT A BITCH... BEEN OUTSIDE SINCE 4:30 FUCKIN WITH MY CAR THEM DAMN BALL JOINTS ARE A BITCH TO GET OUT :0 THEN THE SPRING WAS WORKING AGAINST ME....IT WAS A ROUGH JOB AT LEAST I GOT THE ONE SIDE DONE I'LL DO THE OTHER TOMORROW  THANKS LIPE FOR THE HELP WOULD HAVE NEVER GOT IT WITHOUT SOME HELP HOMIE................. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good Afternoon :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

I NEED THAT PHONE CALL ABOUT PAINT AND A MURAL


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I called you bro! Was up virgie!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

I DIDNT GET NO CALL//313-585-9581


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 27 2006, 02:43 PM~6257293
> *I DIDNT GET NO CALL//313-585-9581
> *


Check your mail bro.. I left a message,check it.. lol


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

How's it going everyone? Hope all is well w/ everybody. Damn flu going around like crazy.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

got the message..why the hell does my phone go straight to viocemail.. :angry: ill call ya today around 12ish :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 28 2006, 07:05 AM~6261656
> *got the message..why the hell does my phone go straight to viocemail.. :angry: ill call ya today around 12ish :biggrin:
> *


shit 12 he's still sleepin....better call his ass at 12 at night :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Sep 28 2006, 05:42 AM~6261894
> *shit 12 he's still sleepin....better call his ass at 12 at night :biggrin:
> *


Thats funny I woke up at 4pm... I away anytime Dan-now till dawn.. :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Here a cute picture.. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hell yeah... Nice to see him smiling again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning.... Cierra won her first soccor game. :biggrin: Anyone going to the O.C. picnic? Cierra has a game at 11,so I cant leave untill after like 1.. LMK if anyones going after that..  Have a good 1 peeps..


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

The picnic has been moved AGAIN! The weather is not on our side, would hate to buy all that food and nobody show up to eat it! If the weather is bad next weekend I think we will change it to a banquet dinner or something. It's gonna be off tha hook either way! We will keep you guys posted and hopefully some of you will be able to make it.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Sep 29 2006, 10:54 AM~6271273
> *The picnic has been moved AGAIN! The weather is not on our side, would hate to buy all that food and nobody show up to eat it! If the weather is bad next weekend I think we will change it to a banquet dinner or something. It's gonna be off tha hook either way!  We will keep you guys posted and hopefully some of you will be able to make it.
> *


Thanks for the heads up! Yes The weather sucks real bad right now.Next weekend 
is the Vegas super show,is anyone from O.C. going?I will post lots of pictures when I get home. Peace  D


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Sep 29 2006, 01:54 PM~6271273
> *The picnic has been moved AGAIN! The weather is not on our side, would hate to buy all that food and nobody show up to eat it! If the weather is bad next weekend I think we will change it to a banquet dinner or something. It's gonna be off tha hook either way!  We will keep you guys posted and hopefully some of you will be able to make it.
> *


Thanx for the 411. Let us know when its scheduled. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dang......whats up fellas :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

hey everyone hows it going?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

look at my girl ttt this topic in my name....at least say whats up or something..... :angry:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey all.... hows everyone! Well all good! :biggrin: Need to plan a night of bowling or something....  Talk to you all soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Hell yea! was up all.. Im down to go bowling or do whatever.
How about that first haircut... your not going to get that kinda love in alabama fuckers!!! lol we love ya.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ha ha shit that aint the first hair cut lil wayne cut it 3 times himself :0 thanks alot though i appreciate it nicole for hookin up my baby girl.................. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

JUST GOT OUT OF WORK JUST STOPPIN THROUGH TO SAY WHAT UP BEFORE I CRASH...WHAT UP RAUL? BOWLING HUH YOU KNOW WHAT BOWLING LEADS TOO...SHOTS.=DRUNK WHITE BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: THATS COOL THOUGH LET US KNOW WHATS UP WITH THAT....MY LAST DAY AT WORK IS SUPPOSE TO BE ON WED...THIS WEEK....SO HIT ME UP... :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Meet me in the club, it's going down!!!! :biggrin: What's up fellas, Hit me up, I just moved to lansing!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Oct 1 2006, 09:32 AM~6280924
> *Meet me in the club, it's going down!!!! :biggrin:  What's up fellas, Hit me up, I just moved to lansing!
> *


Where abouts. Holla at us.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was up all!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HEY RAUL I THINK THAT WE SHOULD DEFINATELY GET TOGETHER AND GO BOWLING THIS FRIDAY. GET BACK AT US. GOOD NIGHT AND TTYL.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Oct 1 2006, 09:32 AM~6280924
> *Meet me in the club, it's going down!!!! :biggrin:  What's up fellas, Hit me up, I just moved to lansing!
> *


NO DOUBT.....I'LL HIT YOU UP THIS WEEKEND AND SEE WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 1 2006, 08:08 PM~6284048
> *was up all!
> *


LOOK AT DAVES BALD ASS CAR IN THE AVATAR........MATCHES YOUR HEAD FUCKER :0 :biggrin: J/K NO I AINT.........WHATS UP WITH YOU THOUGH????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Oct 2 2006, 07:00 AM~6287001
> *LOOK AT DAVES BALD ASS CAR IN THE AVATAR........MATCHES YOUR HEAD FUCKER :0  :biggrin: J/K NO I AINT.........WHATS UP WITH YOU THOUGH????
> *


Its not bald anymore... I wish i could say the same for myself! lol .. was going on??


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 2 2006, 03:36 PM~6288927
> *Its not bald anymore... I wish i could say the same for myself! lol  ..  was going on??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

CAN U FEEL THE LOVE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up dirty d??????? see your boy left ya'll and went to lux......


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave: was up dog. :wave:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im like so ready for interior..dave u never called me back about paint..did your girl forget to give u the message


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what the hell.......i drive all the way to your house and nobodys home :angry:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 3 2006, 04:04 AM~6294499
> *im like so ready for interior..dave u never called me back about paint..did your girl forget to give u the message
> *


I will call u tomorrow bro.. I got a bad memery-getting old..lol hey you are 1 year older then me... :roflmao: .. tomorrow


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Oct 3 2006, 10:38 AM~6296132
> *what the hell.......i drive all the way to your house and nobodys home :angry:
> *


Thanks for your help fucker! :thumbsup: nothin but love! :biggrin: Night


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up fuckers...................... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hello? dave? anybody? :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Oct 4 2006, 06:37 AM~6302886
> *hello? dave? anybody? :angry:
> *


Hello hello hello ... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: whats up today guys?????shitty weather thats whats up for me..........happy b-day to virgies mom :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HOW'S IT GOING EVERYBODY? HOPE ALL IS WELL. :biggrin:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

whats up!! ya hes rolling w/ them but fuck it, gotta roll w/ sombody!!!! long as its about the cars,who cares!!!ill be out there w/ the cutty next year. i need sombody around here to do my control arms????anybody???


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave: whats up!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Oct 4 2006, 08:13 PM~6308388
> *whats up!! ya hes rolling w/ them but fuck it, gotta roll w/ sombody!!!! long as its about the cars,who cares!!!ill be out there w/ the cutty next year. i need sombody around here to do my control arms????anybody???
> *



No one in this town has extended uppers other than Lipe. Get with me we can get them done over the winter..Gotta do mine..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Oct 4 2006, 11:13 PM~6308388
> *whats up!! ya hes rolling w/ them but fuck it, gotta roll w/ sombody!!!! long as its about the cars,who cares!!!ill be out there w/ the cutty next year. i need sombody around here to do my control arms????anybody???
> *


HELL YEAH ITS ALL ABOUT RIDIN....BUT YEAH CHANCE DOES A GOOD JOB ON THE EXTENSIONS...LIPES LOOKS REAL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up! I found this new place to get fabric check it out.
so nice shit in there. http://www.getti.us/index.html


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE... HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT WEEKEND. HAVE FUN IN VEGAS DAVE AND NICOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Thx Virgie-I cant wait to go! I hope you have a nice weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

a dave hit me up!!!!!pm u my ##


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

whats up w/ u guys no new cars???????come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!is lux, and u.t.c.c one big club or what???not trying to start shit but tryn to under stand it.u guys all rolled to gether and then some broke out and changed a name???now what ???this shit anint no gang but its starting to look like it, hating on names, talking trash.one day it would be bad ass to see every lowrider in lansing roll togehter and get along!!! it would be 2 miles long, that would be some shit to see!! u.t.c.c , c.l c.c, luxs.c.c wow thats alot of nice ass cars rolling down ceder!!!need to set somthing up, a lansing show not a club show have a good time, just a thought!!!!!!im going to bed now i drunk as fuck just speaking my mind!!!!! im sick of editing this shiit


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Oct 7 2006, 07:47 AM~6323314
> *whats up w/ u guys no new cars???????come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!is lux, and u.t.c.c one big club or what???not trying to start shit but tryn to under stand it.u guys all rolled to gether and then some broke out and changed a name???now what ???this shit anint no gang but its starting to look like it, hating on names, talking trash.one day it would be bad ass to see every lowrider in lansing roll togehter and get along!!! it would be 2 miles long, that would be some shit to see!! u.t.c.c , c.l c.c, luxs.c.c wow thats alot of nice ass cars rolling down ceder!!!need to set somthing up, a lansing show not a club show have a good time, just a thought!!!!!!im going to bed now i drunk as fuck just speaking my mind!!!!! im sick of editing this shiit
> *


nope lux is a totally different club.....chance left and then lipe they are tight so decided to start a chapter in lansing.....lipe is my nephew....chance is my boy so what ever they do is on them...they recruited a few fellas and are growing it's all good people have problems and sometimes they cant let it go so they split with us but will always be a part of my click....................i left gang bangin alone along time ago and if it gets to that point i'll leave this shit alone too....my family and kids is what i ride for and of course the haters out there.....yeah that would be cool to see all the cars click up and roll but like i said some people dont like each other and cant let petty shit die so thats why there is so many clubs around cause nobody can get along...and some just miss the whole point of lowriding....if you cant drive it why have it....everybody needs to just do there thing and keep it real and stop fuckin bitchin about this and that and how many fuckin tv'z you got in your car..how big your rims are........im out this touched a nerve with me........anyhow good morning people :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Oct 7 2006, 04:47 AM~6323314
> *whats up w/ u guys no new cars???????come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!is lux, and u.t.c.c one big club or what???not trying to start shit but tryn to under stand it.u guys all rolled to gether and then some broke out and changed a name???now what ???this shit anint no gang but its starting to look like it, hating on names, talking trash.one day it would be bad ass to see every lowrider in lansing roll togehter and get along!!! it would be 2 miles long, that would be some shit to see!! u.t.c.c , c.l c.c, luxs.c.c wow thats alot of nice ass cars rolling down ceder!!!need to set somthing up, a lansing show not a club show have a good time, just a thought!!!!!!im going to bed now i drunk as fuck just speaking my mind!!!!! im sick of editing this shiit
> *



WTF is this DAVE.. You should really not come on here if your drunk. There are personal reasons why we started Luxurious.. We still get along with Untouchable CC and City Limits.. None of this has anything to do with gangs.. I thought we were all doing really good lately. None of us have been arguing or talking shit so I am kind of confused where this is coming from. I had some problems with some people but al that shit got worked out.. We will ride with Untouchable and City Limits.. Deep down we are all in this for the same reasons.. Just different club names.. Just to clearify...Luxurious has no problems with any of the other clubs in Lansing or anywhere for that matter.. personal problems between people are personal and dont involve the club.. maybe we do all need to get to gether for a Lansing car club night out.. Bowling?????? Lets set it up ..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Oct 7 2006, 03:07 AM~6323237
> *a dave hit me up!!!!!pm u my ##
> *


Dave,Im in vegas.I will hit you up when I get back to michigan on tuesday.
My boy wanted to buy that bag setup.. call my house and say stew pick up the phone,stew will answer,we tried to call you..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up all...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

WAS up sam! :wave:


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Oct 7 2006, 12:15 PM~6324351
> *WTF is this DAVE..  You should really not come on here if your drunk. There are personal reasons why we started Luxurious.. We still get along with Untouchable CC and City Limits..  None of this has anything to do with gangs.. I thought we were all doing really good lately. None of us have been arguing or talking shit so I am kind of confused where this is coming from.  I had some problems with some people but al that shit got worked out.. We will ride with Untouchable and City Limits..  Deep down we are all in this for the same reasons.. Just different club names.. Just to clearify...Luxurious has no problems with any of the other clubs in Lansing or anywhere for that matter.. personal problems between people are personal and dont involve the club.. maybe we do all need to get to gether for a Lansing car club night out.. Bowling?????? Lets set it up ..
> *


WELL SAID I THINK THE LOWRIDING ,GAME HERE IN LANSING HAS BEEN GOING REAL WELL AND ALL THE CLUBS ARE SHOWING EACH OTHER MUTUAL RESPECT AND GETING ALONG TOGETHER.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey guys hows everything going minus the bullshit about anybody fueding if any. Some people r just late and think way too much when there DRUNK. Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Hope your having a blast Dave. :twak: :cheesy: C-ya when u get back.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

STU THEM STROKERS DONT WORK FUCKER...WHATS UP WITH THAT SHIT????????? :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Oct 8 2006, 05:14 AM~6327288
> *STU THEM STROKERS DONT WORK FUCKER...WHATS UP WITH THAT SHIT????????? :angry:
> *


WOW :0 Thats not good.. Call him bro,hes at my house.. Nothin but love all! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

That show was off the hook... I got like 100 pictures,just need to upload when i get
home! :biggrin: shit I think it worth coming back EVERY year!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

you fucker your in vegas............lil will be here when you get back have some fun fucker


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Dave, I just have one question..... Why the hell r u on the internet when your in Vegas, Gambling capital city of the world???????????????????? :twak: :roflmao: Love and Miss ya bro! C-ya when u get back. Have a safe trip.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Because I dont give up my $$$ to no one... what little loot I have ..IM GOING to KEEP! :biggrin: you know how cheap I am.. Cant wait to get back to smoke..
None here to sell to white people,they think were cops. :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WHEN DO YOU COME BACK?????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I comig back tuesday night.. :biggrin: Not looking forward to the weather there,but i will be glad to be home.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Its supposed to start snowing on Thursday. :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Oct 9 2006, 04:37 PM~6335789
> *Its supposed to start snowing on Thursday. :angry:
> *


No way :uh: that sucks.. cya guys tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

so who won the club of the year?? r.o or majestics?theres like 3 topics on it and ro says they did and that the m got some other trophy :dunno:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

who needs this damn thing :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Oct 10 2006, 06:47 AM~6338942
> *so who won the club of the year??  r.o    or      majestics?theres like 3 topics on it and ro says they did and that the m got some other trophy :dunno:
> *


If you didnt have a car in the show.. you wasnt invited to stay.loltoo many people to fit in space.. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I didnt ralise I took so many pictures.. 144 :roflmao: 
Keep posting them as they upload! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

A cute little girl with the kick ass bike!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

A couple bikes Now my daughter wants 1..  




























My baby mama drama.. :roflmao: Love ya girl..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

My daughter Cierra. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

This guy here was cool as hell.My girl asked to pose with his car,and he asked how far did ya travel-she said michigan. he was like oyea go ahead.. then started showing his car to me in lowrider,showing me all the things he did since he was in lowrider.. The car was sick.. Thanks again bro!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

My girls little cuzz was loving the girls!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Thats a lot of fucken sweet ass cars. Looks like u guys had a great time. Some of the pics are blurry as hell though. Keep em coming.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Its was so fucking bright and some were on rotiserys


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Wayne here is your bling bling for yo teef.. lol


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

some nice pics...did you at least go out and have fun dave???wish i could have went maybe next year....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

sup lipe :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Oct 10 2006, 10:46 PM~6344561
> *some nice pics...did you at least go out and have fun dave???wish i could have went maybe next year....
> *


Im going every year,fuck that.. yea i got a resorts down there now-I can use every year... save up and come with me...the room is free..!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah....never been to vegas and that would be a good excuse for me to go..seein how i suck at gambling


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Oct 10 2006, 10:47 PM~6344568
> *sup lipe :biggrin:
> *


sup


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

gotta be on your game to take your shit out to that show...... :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

broke ****** accepting donations for next year show :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

wasss up :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

that aint the same rivi that was at saginaw was it?????????????????????????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 11 2006, 01:53 AM~6344607
> *wasss up  :wave:
> *


whats up :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

nice show pics daytons4life :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Oct 10 2006, 10:57 PM~6344630
> *nice show pics daytons4life :thumbsup:
> *


THanks!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 11 2006, 01:57 AM~6344632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favorites :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Hes a lucky little fucker! they signed his lowrider shirt and calender.. One said hope you had fun last night..lol


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah..................lucky dog............... :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

tell me that lil wayne wouldnt pimp the shit outa this... It matched his dads car!
I thought of him when i seen it! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 11 2006, 02:07 AM~6344660
> *tell me that lil wayne wouldnt pimp the shit outa this...  It matched his dads car!
> I thought of him when i seen it!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


hell yeah that would be fat :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

MORNING GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Oct 7 2006, 09:08 PM~6325939
> *WELL SAID I THINK THE LOWRIDING ,GAME HERE IN LANSING HAS BEEN GOING REAL WELL AND ALL THE CLUBS ARE SHOWING EACH OTHER MUTUAL RESPECT AND GETING ALONG TOGETHER.
> *


Seems that way from the outside looking in. Nice to see you all together and showing up at the shows/events. And what's up Untouchables... got some pics for you guys. I should be posting them up in the Expressions Design Pics thread soon. It was cool getting to hang out and shoot the rides a little this summer. :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah...lets see some pics..................


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice pics from the Super Show Dave. I'm glad one of us has some stories to tell about that show.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Some things missing....anyone heard any info on this no Indy???


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Oct 11 2006, 12:14 PM~6347445
> *Some things missing....anyone heard any info on this no Indy???
> 
> 
> *


I heard Indy was going to be cancelled... :uh:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 11 2006, 12:16 PM~6347458
> *I heard Indy was going to be cancelled...  :uh:
> *


Thats fucked not a fan of the show but cool to hang out...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

that sucks didnt know about that.....no indy damn :angry:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Oct 11 2006, 02:14 PM~6347445
> *Some things missing....anyone heard any info on this no Indy???
> 
> 
> *


WHAT!!? Is that for real or no? Seriously...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 11 2006, 01:13 PM~6347855
> *WHAT!!?  Is that for real or no?  Seriously...
> *


Yea it was cancelled.I have no idea why.. Welcome to the thread Howard! 
I cant wait to see your pictures,you are much beter taking pictures then me!!
I did the best i could do with all the light and peolpe in the way.. lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 11 2006, 03:17 PM~6347886
> *Yea it was cancelled.I have no idea why..    Welcome to the thread Howard!
> I cant wait to see your pictures,you are much beter taking pictures then me!!
> I did the best i could do with all the light and peolpe in the way.. lol..  :biggrin:
> *


Hey, taking/sharing pics is telling stories with images... if you can help people to remember, experience, think, feel, see, miss, expect, etc then you're doing something right. I'm glad you're feeling them. The Saginaw pics should be up next week--been spending alot of time on them, you know?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 11 2006, 06:09 AM~6345412
> *MORNING GUYS :biggrin:
> *


Whats cracking Dan.. Im waiting on you! check it out,then let me know! 
http://www.getti.us/index.html


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Oct 11 2006, 01:58 AM~6344638
> *one of my favorites :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
My girl was right there when i took the picture.. she said go ahead.... :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 11 2006, 09:42 PM~6350254
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> My girl was right there when i took the picture.. she said go ahead....  :biggrin:
> *


Im just playin. I dont care... you know better than that


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:cheesy: Hey Untouchable, maybe we should think about getting together once nicole gets back and go out to eat or go bowling or do something together. Whatcha guys think? :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Oct 11 2006, 08:20 PM~6350992
> *:cheesy: Hey Untouchable, maybe we should think about getting together once nicole gets back and go out to eat or go bowling or do something together.  Whatcha guys think?  :cheesy:
> *


Im down for whatever!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah trying to get ahold of steve is like trying to get ahold of my 11 yr old daughter :roflmao: :roflmao: .................................. :angry:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey guys hows it going. Can't believe its flippin snowing in October. :angry: Its sooooo damn cooollllllldddddd!!!!!!!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

oh buddy im close to being ready.just doing a color change..ill let ya know..oh yeah let me know u guys are getting together ill make a trip up there :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 13 2006, 07:54 AM~6360659
> *oh buddy im close to being ready.just doing a color change..ill let ya know..oh yeah let me know u guys are getting together ill make a trip up there :biggrin:
> *


yeah we will let you know.......maybe go bowling or something


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

FINE WITH ME..im up to do whatever..it will be just nice to hang out and kick the bullshit around..and trust me i can throw a bowling ball..im not blowing my own horn..


----------



## Paris87 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey Everyone Vegas is warm and I am not looking forward to the cold but I am ready to come home......See you all tomorrow........Love you babe I miss you and kiss the girls for me.


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

whats up everyone ? just stop in to see whats going on and to say hi. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Good Morning Untouchable! :cheesy:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

whats going on guys :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Oct 15 2006, 01:18 AM~6370696
> *whats going on guys :biggrin:
> *


what up


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NORIEGA_@Oct 13 2006, 06:26 PM~6363921
> *whats up everyone ? just stop in to see whats going on and to say hi. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 16 2006, 08:39 AM~6376781
> *Good morning!  :biggrin:
> *


dave..............................................what are you doing??????????????????????sleeeping.....................


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

NOpe-just awake getting cierra off to school and taking care of Jeanette. :biggrin: 
Good morning all!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up ....who wants to wrestle?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up all!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what the hell is goin on baldy?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:banghead: WAITING TO SEE WHATS UP WITH THIS 62 IMP FROM TENN..SO I CAN FIGURE OUT WHAT IM GONNA DO WITH MY 8 OR START THAT 62 :dunno: GOTTA GET SHIT AROUND SO SHUBEL CAN DO MY HEADLINER THIS WINTER AND MY DASHPAD......HEY DAVE YOU THINK WE CAN JUST EPOXY THAT PIECE OF TRIM IN MY BACK WINDOW????????


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

What up everyone? Wayne and I were thinking about going out to dinner tomorrow night at Aldaco's or something :cheesy: . I know that its short notice but holla back.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Oct 19 2006, 04:31 PM~6403061
> *What up everyone? Wayne and I were thinking about going out to dinner tomorrow night at Aldaco's or something :cheesy: . I know that its short notice but holla back.
> *


we Already have plans- we would love too. We have a bday party we are going to.. 
Was going on Sunday,bowling or something.. we need to hit a haunted house for the kidz! Hollar.. peace.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

morning or good night i should say............just got home i'll be on here later...... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HHHHHHHHHHEEELLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..........HELLO? ANYBODY? :angry:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Damn are you the only person who comes in here anymore?????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WHAT UP DAVE....SORRY I DIDNT HIT U BACK I WAS BUSY CLEANING UP AND DOIN MY LAUNDRY.... :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Oct 23 2006, 01:01 AM~6423638
> *WHAT UP DAVE....SORRY I DIDNT HIT U BACK I WAS BUSY CLEANING UP AND DOIN MY LAUNDRY.... :biggrin:
> *


Ok but I am not dave :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

YEP PRETTY MUCH


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Oct 23 2006, 04:02 AM~6423640
> *Ok but I am not dave :angry:
> *


WHAT UP :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

SEE ALL THAT SHIT GOIN ON WITH O.C AND L4L??? :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

THAT DUDE SAID HE WOULD SHIP THAT CAR ANYWHERE I WANT FOR 100.00 DOLLARS? 1927 MILES AWAY...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Oct 23 2006, 04:00 AM~6423633
> *Damn are you the only person who comes in here anymore?????
> *


WHERE DID YOU GO FUCKER :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up dog... Ive just been chilling. Were still going trick or treating this year right..hollar at me.. peace.D


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

u guys dont even have to dress up..your scary looking enough...J/P :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 23 2006, 07:21 AM~6423842
> *u guys dont even have to dress up..your scary looking enough...J/P :biggrin:
> *


THATS IT...IM COMING TO GET YOU DAN...... :biggrin: J/K..... WHATS UP WITH YOU THOUGH HOMIE?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HELL YEAH WE WILL PROBABLY GO OUT TO THAT NEIGHBORHOOD BY MATTS OLD HOUSE LIKE ALWAYS.........IM GONNA BE SHREK.....I LOST MY DONKEY THOUGH SO I NEED A DONKEY.... :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Oct 23 2006, 12:44 PM~6426066
> *HELL YEAH WE WILL PROBABLY GO OUT TO THAT NEIGHBORHOOD BY MATTS OLD HOUSE LIKE ALWAYS.........IM GONNA BE SHREK.....I LOST MY DONKEY THOUGH  SO I NEED A DONKEY.... :angry:
> *


You know the other name for a donkey... SO I got that covered.... BUt you cant ride me lol.. Yes the same spot as always,hey we can stop by the beavers house!
:biggrin: 



Was going on Dan! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: TRICK TRICK OR TREAT...


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Oct 23 2006, 01:41 PM~6426050
> *THATS IT...IM COMING TO GET YOU DAN...... :biggrin:  J/K..... WHATS UP WITH YOU THOUGH HOMIE?
> *


not to much up homie just chillin..whats up withyou..im getting some new interior peices for the caddy..theres a junk yard over here with 5 caddys just sitting..so ill just bring that stuff to ya..i dont want to strip down the interior of this one incase i have to move the car around to work on it


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Sounds good homie! Im down to help out anytime.. just hollar.. o and Larry did suicide revenge for only 10,000.. The whole car,motor,tranny,undercarrige.o whatever.. hollar.. peace  D


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 25 2006, 09:49 PM~6444827
> *Sounds good homie! Im down to help out anytime.. just hollar..  o and Larry did suicide revenge for only 10,000..  The whole car,motor,tranny,undercarrige.o whatever.. hollar.. peace    D
> *


SOUNDS ABOUT RIGHT FOR A LARRY PRICE :0 BUT THAT CAR IS SICK AS HELL..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 25 2006, 08:03 AM~6439407
> *not to much up homie just chillin..whats up withyou..im getting some new interior peices for the caddy..theres a junk yard over here with 5 caddys just sitting..so ill just bring that stuff to ya..i dont want to strip down the interior of this one incase i have to move the car around to work on it
> *


HELL YEAH IM TRYIN TO GET THIS 88 CADDY FOR MY PLASMA CUTTER...JUST WAITING ON THE GUY TO MAKE UP HIS MIND..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HEY DAVE...HEY WAYNE WHATS UP? NOT SHIT JUST CHILLEN...SEEING HOW CANT NOBODY COME TALK ON OUR THREAD I'LL TALK TO MYSELF..FUCKERS :angry: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WHATS UP DAVE? :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was popping dog! :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im just wanting the belly and outside done thats it


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Larry just did this escalaide,is sick as hell.I will post pictures of it for ya to see.later today.. He hates doing undercarriges,lol who doesnt.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ok..well maybe ill just have him do the outside and when i do the frame swap then ill have him do the belly


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 26 2006, 08:50 AM~6447210
> *Larry just did this escalaide,is sick as hell.I will post pictures of it for ya to see.later today.. He hates doing undercarriges,lol who doesnt.
> *


X2 ON THE ESCALADE....SICK AS HELL


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i think raul paid 5 for his to get done by larry not sure


----------



## UDUNFUCKEDUP (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 25 2006, 06:49 PM~6444827
> *Sounds good homie! Im down to help out anytime.. just hollar..  o and Larry did suicide revenge for only 10,000..  The whole car,motor,tranny,undercarrige.o whatever.. hollar.. peace    D
> *


 ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT LARRY KENNEDY???? IF SO I NEED TO KNOW WHERE THE FUCK HE IS.. LARRY KENEDY FROM GRAND LEDGE PAINTED SUICIDE REVENGE...WHO ARE YOU AND HOW DO YOU KNOW HIM YOU GOT A NUMBER FOR HIM?????????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

My name is David... I worked with Larry when he was in grand ledge.. Yes he painted suicide revenge.. and yes i have his ## .. hollar at me,pm me or something.. Hes in Lansing now on the north side... Peace.. D


----------



## UDUNFUCKEDUP (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 27 2006, 04:46 AM~6454975
> *My name is David... I worked with Larry when he was in grand ledge..  Yes he painted suicide revenge.. and yes i have his ## ..  hollar at me,pm me or something..  Hes in Lansing now on the north side...  Peace.. D
> *



PM me that phone number brah me and a couple other people need to have a talk with larry. where is he at in lansing? i know hes not in grand ledge anymore because we went there looking for him. get at me dawg we really need to see larry.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UDUNFUCKEDUP_@Oct 27 2006, 12:05 PM~6457468
> *PM me that phone number brah me and a couple other people need to have a talk with larry. where is he at in lansing? i know hes not in grand ledge anymore because we went there looking for him. get at me dawg we really need to see larry.
> *


why? you need some work done???


----------



## UDUNFUCKEDUP (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 27 2006, 04:46 AM~6454975
> *My name is David... I worked with Larry when he was in grand ledge..  Yes he painted suicide revenge.. and yes i have his ## ..  hollar at me,pm me or something..  Hes in Lansing now on the north side...  Peace.. D
> *


still no number


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I pmed you.. hit me back so I can give him your ### Peace


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Untouchable family, how's it going? Getting ready for halloween. Hope it aint tooo coooolllllddddd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

HI virgie!!! you know it going to snow on halloween right?? lol


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

No i didn't ... that fucken sux. Hopefully it don't. The kids are really lookin forward to halloween.


----------



## UDUNFUCKEDUP (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey dayton for life you gunna get with me or what brah. why you say you know this cat and work with him then you say you dont know him. who you tryin to play with son.


----------



## UDUNFUCKEDUP (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 27 2006, 04:46 AM~6454975
> *My name is David... I worked with Larry when he was in grand ledge..  Yes he painted suicide revenge.. and yes i have his ## ..  hollar at me,pm me or something..  Hes in Lansing now on the north side...  Peace.. D
> *



He is in lansing on the noirtside where?


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

sup fellas hows it going aint hollard at ya in a while just saying whats up.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UDUNFUCKEDUP_@Oct 29 2006, 01:29 PM~6467500
> *Hey dayton for life you gunna get with me or what brah. why you say you know this cat and work with him then you say you dont know him. who you tryin to play with son.
> *


I pmed you twice..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Oct 29 2006, 03:08 PM~6467878
> *sup fellas hows it going aint hollard at ya in a while just saying whats up.
> *


Was going on Sam!


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

wuts up untouchables


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey guys, just coming in to say whats up and hope that everyone fixed their clocks and enjoy the extra hour. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

sup guys :wave:


----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope you fellas had a good weekend :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

<--new name same asshole.had a stalker


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UDUNFUCKEDUP_@Oct 29 2006, 04:29 PM~6467500
> *Hey dayton for life you gunna get with me or what brah. why you say you know this cat and work with him then you say you dont know him. who you tryin to play with son.
> *


WTF IS THIS ALL ABOUT :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:


> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Oct 29 2006, 06:08 PM~6467878
> *sup fellas hows it going aint hollard at ya in a while just saying whats up.
> *


WHAT UP DOE :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4lifecc34_@Oct 29 2006, 09:12 PM~6468786
> *wuts up untouchables
> *


WHAT UP .............THIS VINCE WITH THE S-10?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Oct 30 2006, 01:05 AM~6470212
> *sup guys :wave:
> *


SUP... LITTLE SHIT....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Deep West_@Oct 30 2006, 01:08 AM~6470226
> *Hope you fellas had a good weekend :biggrin:
> *


NOT TO BAD HOW BOUT YOURSELF? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Oct 30 2006, 08:02 AM~6471175
> *<--new name same asshole.had a stalker
> *


U GOT THAT SHIT RIGHT.......J/K......STALKER HUH? WELL IF YOU DIDNT HAVE ALL THAT MONEY YOU WOULDNT HAVE SO MANY PROBLEMS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UDUNFUCKEDUP_@Oct 29 2006, 04:31 PM~6467509
> *He is in lansing on the noirtside where?
> *


NORTHSIDE LANSING BEHIND DOLLAR GENERAL ON 27.....................


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WHAT UP DAVE WE TRICK OR TREATING TOMORROW OR WHAT?????? I BEEN BUSY HELPING MY POPS GET ALL HIS SHIT PACKED UP SO I AINT HAD TIME TO GET AT YOU.....DONT THINK I DONT GOT LOVE 4 YOU HOMIE....... :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Heres the pictures u wanted homie!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

post my engine niggaaaaaaaaaaah.....see i added the h.... :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Oct 30 2006, 05:26 PM~6475299
> *post my engine niggaaaaaaaaaaah.....see i added the h.... :biggrin:
> *


dry your eyes fucker! :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:tears: thanks man your the best..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

u still grumpy???????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Fuck no-my family is all going to sleep.... Now I can chill..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Oct 30 2006, 10:00 PM~6475859
> *Fuck no-my family is all going to sleep.... Now I can chill..
> *


hell yeah.....does c got a holloween party at school tomorrow????just asking cause wayne does :dunno:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes she does.. its at 230 to 340.. Its supposed to be kinda nice out,then get real cold :angry: see ya tomorrow.. HAPPY HOLLOWEEN ALL!! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

DAMN IT MAN......I HATE THE COLD... :angry:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN UNTOUCHABLE C.C.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Oct 31 2006, 09:49 AM~6478927
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN UNTOUCHABLE C.C.
> *


Thanks!! Have fun trick or treating with the kidz!!! :biggrin: 

HAve a safe and great halloween all!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

wassup unk...need to get dos 13's off your ride..."22's or better" JUNK :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD AND SAFE HALLOWEEN!!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Nov 1 2006, 04:09 AM~6483572
> *wassup unk...need to get dos 13's off your ride..."22's or better"  JUNK :biggrin:
> 
> *



Wayne needs to stick to dem 13's


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Nov 1 2006, 09:35 AM~6484482
> *I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD AND SAFE HALLOWEEN!!
> *


Thanks! we had a good time-but it was cold as hell! :biggrin:

Hope everything went good for u2.. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

why ya'll photochoppin my car for fuckers/????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i cant afford them big ass wheels......shit the 13'z are loaners........he he he :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Nov 1 2006, 03:32 PM~6485501
> *Thanks! we had a good time-but it was cold as hell!  :biggrin:
> 
> Hope everything went good for u2..  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

What up UNTOUCHABLE :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was up all!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats happening people :biggrin:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thought I would drop in


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Nov 5 2006, 11:25 AM~6507959
> *Hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thought I would drop in
> *


wassss up!


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

whats up untouchable?


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up all.. Joe-mike.. :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up fellas???....shit i just got back...that was the hardest thing i had do deal with in my life...now i feel empty or should i say hollow....not knowing which direction to turn...but for those who called me and or came to see me before i left i really appreciate it and i love you guys for that....nice to know people still care about you.....but my dad was great and for those who met him you knew that and that he would help out who ever he could when he could....he will be missed...........12/7/1953-11/4/2006....killed by a fucking moron on a cell phone..that wasnt paying attention and pulled out not just in front of him just about 10ft and had no chance to stop ....but ran him over...........


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Nov 11 2006, 03:13 PM~6548306
> *whats up fellas???....shit i just got back...that was the hardest thing i had do deal with in my life...now i feel empty or should i say hollow....not knowing which direction to turn...but for those who called me and or came to see me before i left i really appreciate it and i love you guys for that....nice to know people still care about you.....but my dad was great and for those who met him you knew that and that he would help out who ever he could when he could....he will be missed...........12/7/1953-11/4/2006....killed by a fucking moron on a cell phone..that wasnt paying attention and pulled out not just in front of him just about 10....but ran him over...........
> *


Sorry to hear that hommie :angel: God bless and stay strong


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Nov 11 2006, 09:12 PM~6548974
> *Sorry to hear that hommie :angel:  God bless and stay strong
> *


thanks man...that means alot..


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Nov 11 2006, 03:13 PM~6548306
> *whats up fellas???....shit i just got back...that was the hardest thing i had do deal with in my life...now i feel empty or should i say hollow....not knowing which direction to turn...but for those who called me and or came to see me before i left i really appreciate it and i love you guys for that....nice to know people still care about you.....but my dad was great and for those who met him you knew that and that he would help out who ever he could when he could....he will be missed...........12/7/1953-11/4/2006....killed by a fucking moron on a cell phone..that wasnt paying attention and pulled out not just in front of him just about 10ft and had no chance to stop ....but ran him over...........
> *


its hard bro..i know..stay strong we got your back

R.I.P Wayne's Daddy


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin: Hey everyone, just wanted to stop in and say hi. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt
:biggrin:


----------



## BiggB420 (Jul 11, 2006)

dont even know you hommie, but sorry bout yur loss.
hardtimes I know.
R.I.P
respect :angel:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

morning untouchable..havent been on a bit..but hey..whats up


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Nov 9 2006, 06:04 PM~6536740
> *Was up all..  Joe-mike..  :wave:
> *


dave...whats up no hear?????


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Nov 11 2006, 03:13 PM~6548306
> *whats up fellas???....shit i just got back...that was the hardest thing i had do deal with in my life...now i feel empty or should i say hollow....not knowing which direction to turn...but for those who called me and or came to see me before i left i really appreciate it and i love you guys for that....nice to know people still care about you.....but my dad was great and for those who met him you knew that and that he would help out who ever he could when he could....he will be missed...........12/7/1953-11/4/2006....killed by a fucking moron on a cell phone..that wasnt paying attention and pulled out not just in front of him just about 10ft and had no chance to stop ....but ran him over...........
> *


Sorry about your father Wayne. I never got to meet him but heard he was a great guy. I have no words that will take away the pain and feelings that you must be having right now. Have alot of love in my heart for you and your family. Stay strong.... R.I.P :angel:


----------



## RBNZ517 (Feb 13, 2006)

whats up wayne sorry to here what happen to your dad, me and my family send our blessings may he R.I.P


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks man...that means alot homeboy :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Nov 14 2006, 08:31 PM~6568415
> *Sorry about your father Wayne. I never got to meet him but heard he was a great guy. I have no words that will take away the pain and feelings that you must be having right now. Have alot of love in my heart for you and your family. Stay strong.... R.I.P  :angel:
> *


thanks bro.....yeah he was great and i will miss him everyday that im still here...but all i can do is stay strong and honor him .......much love..


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

prayer said homie..my dad passes 4 months ago..so iknow its tough..and he was part of the highwaymen from detroit..i remember him getting ran off the road and getting hurt..people just dont pay attention to bikers period..if ya need anything holla at me :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Nov 14 2006, 11:08 AM~6565878
> *dave...whats up no hear?????
> *


You know My family has nothin but love for ya.I just didnt put no personal shit on here no more.Your Dad was cool as hell,letting us tear the hell out the grass with the golf cart and just a great guy to hang out with.. I am always here to talk to and to get carried out to a bar to get shit faced,I was still fucked up when i woke up to take cierra to school,nicole had to drive her to school,but I did have a fun time last night.I`ll hollar... Peace and love... David


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :barf: :barf: did you barf last night???????i had fun to homeboy......zach got kicked out again...he made it as far as my house and crashed out....


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HEY DAVE AND ZACH, I REALLY APPRECIATE YOU GUYS TAKING WAYNE OUT LAST NIGHT. HE REALLY NEEDED A GUYS NIGHT OUT. LOVE YA GUYS. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Nov 15 2006, 08:18 AM~6572168
> *prayer said homie..my dad passes 4 months ago..so iknow its tough..and he was part of the highwaymen from detroit..i remember him getting ran off the road and getting hurt..people just dont pay attention to bikers period..if ya need anything holla at me :biggrin:
> *


yeah thanks man ...sorry about your pops too homie, this shit sucks,some of the most deserving people get taken away from us and then the pieces of shit just live on and we cant do shit about it


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:angry: FUCKERS


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

TTT :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WUD UP FELLAS???? THIS HE SAY, SHE SAY SHIT ON HERE GOTS TO STOP..STOP SPITTIN VENOM.... :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Nov 17 2006, 01:25 PM~6589518
> *WUD UP FELLAS???? THIS HE SAY, SHE SAY SHIT ON HERE GOTS TO STOP..STOP SPITTIN VENOM.... :angry:
> *


LOL fuck-I dont even pay that shit no mind no more... fuck it... :biggrin: 
Hollar fucker.. peace... Was up all.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah i was talking about o boy that was hatin on u .....


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

JUST STOPPING IN TO SAY HI :biggrin:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

just wanted to say happy thanksgiving to you guys and your family kinda early..heading back in for another surgery..eat alot and stay safe


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up everyone! I hope everyone has a Happy and safe turkeyday... If you are not doing shit,feel free to swing by.. I will be chilling... Have a Safe 1.. Peace


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Nov 22 2006, 10:12 PM~6621535
> *
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING
> *


HAPPY MOTHERS DAY.....lol :roflmao:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving from LuxuriouS c.c 




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: happy turkey day :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM GENUINE LOWRIDERS*


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Happy t-day!


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

hey wayne sorry to hear about your father i aint been on here in a while keep your head up homie.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Nov 23 2006, 07:49 PM~6625660
> *hey wayne sorry to hear about your father i aint been on here in a while keep your head up homie.
> *


thanks man....i appreciate the comment homie......


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 23 2006, 02:47 PM~6624351
> *Happy Thanksgiving from LuxuriouS c.c
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats a BIG turkey.... :roflmao:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Nov 11 2006, 04:13 PM~6548306
> *whats up fellas???....shit i just got back...that was the hardest thing i had do deal with in my life...now i feel empty or should i say hollow....not knowing which direction to turn...but for those who called me and or came to see me before i left i really appreciate it and i love you guys for that....nice to know people still care about you.....but my dad was great and for those who met him you knew that and that he would help out who ever he could when he could....he will be missed...........12/7/1953-11/4/2006....killed by a fucking moron on a cell phone..that wasnt paying attention and pulled out not just in front of him just about 10ft and had no chance to stop ....but ran him over...........
> *


SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR POPS MY PRAYERS GO'S OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Nov 25 2006, 06:35 PM~6634647
> *SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR POPS MY PRAYERS GO'S OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY
> *


THANKS BRO.....I APPRECIATE THE PRAYERS....ITS STILL HARD FOR ME TO GRASP.....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up people :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up Dog!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Whats up everyone!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey everyone how's it going? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks wayne for the help on Ruben's car...sick 3 :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

not a problem.....yeah that bitch is gettin 3 like a mofo........... :0


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

nice game handicap..to bad you suck at dominoes and you have to cheat...I still won even though you cheated :angry: ..hahaha 

 :roflmao:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ill meet ya for dominios brother.. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Dec 6 2006, 07:50 AM~6705580
> *ill meet ya for dominios brother.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dominos..............ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

wuts up untouchables


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4lifecc34_@Dec 7 2006, 05:21 PM~6715709
> *wuts up untouchables
> *


wud up?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dave...where u at :scrutinize:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Dec 8 2006, 08:03 AM~6721701
> *dave...where u at :scrutinize:
> *


Nicole started school..So im taking care of Jeanette and cierra by myself... Busy as hell.. LOL but its fun!.. Peace  

Was up All!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dominos is for gangstas :biggrin:


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

Hi guys, hopefully I didn't forget one!!!!!!!!!!
I Just tried to put all of the clickable smilies and it won't get, but hi anyway!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lansing LUX Lady_@Dec 9 2006, 12:33 AM~6726880
> *Hi guys, hopefully I didn't forget one!!!!!!!!!!
> I Just tried to put all of the clickable smilies and it won't get, but hi anyway!!!
> *


look at baby chance and destiny :biggrin: what up


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Dec 8 2006, 02:04 PM~6722691
> *Nicole started school..So im taking care of Jeanette and cierra by myself...  Busy as hell.. LOL but its fun!..  Peace
> 
> Was up All!
> *


what up doe..thats cool that shit is a pain and fun at the same time


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Dec 5 2006, 10:56 PM~6702439
> *nice game handicap..to bad you suck at dominoes and you have to cheat...I still won even though you cheated  :angry: ..hahaha
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


WHY U LYING LIPE??????YOU KNOW YOU LOST FAIR AND SQUARE, YOU CHEATING ASS CHEATER :cheesy: I DECLARE A REMATCH!!!!!!!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Dec 6 2006, 10:50 AM~6705580
> *ill meet ya for dominios brother.. :biggrin:
> *


HE CHEATS BRO, HE DONT KNOW HOW TO ADD.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIES... I KNOW YOUR GONNA BE AT OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC DOGS........ WE GONNA KICK IT HOMIES.... EAT SOME Q..... SWANG SOME CARS..... AND LOOK AT THIS BITCHES ASSES. OMAHA, NE. MAY 5 2007 IT GOING DOWN. WE GIVING OUT 5 TROPHYS, NO CHIPPIN!!!!!!!! CK US OR THE HYPE! AT COLDBLOODED SITE. WE GOT PEOPLE COMING ALL OVER THE MAP! YEAH!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

drunk as a mug went to rubens house got twisted after the bar......everything is cool and good seen all city limits there...................... :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Had a good ass time. That shit was fun and funny as hell. Especially the pool ball incident and the deaf guy. Thanx City Limits, O.C, Lux and everyone else. That shit was cool. :biggrin:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

omg i feel like hell had a good ass time though!!! even though ruben had to fix some drywall today!!! hahahaha


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

making a move boyz-- making a move...ill keep ya updated..shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Dec 10 2006, 08:44 PM~6736466
> *omg i feel like hell had a good ass time though!!! even though ruben had to fix some drywall today!!! hahahaha
> *


hell yeah i felt like ass all day :angry: but it was fun... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Dec 11 2006, 06:53 AM~6739407
> *making a move boyz-- making a move...ill keep ya updated..shhhhhhhhhh
> *


 :0 u movin already???dang i aint even seen the house yet?????????!!!!!!!! j/p whatchu talkin bout willis???????


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Dec 11 2006, 08:09 AM~6739760
> *:0 u movin already???dang i aint even seen the house yet?????????!!!!!!!! j/p whatchu talkin bout willis???????
> *


no not that


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:cheesy: Hey guys hows it going???????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

chillen


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

Hi guys, do u like my avatar. I thought she was hot! some day :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lansing LUX Lady_@Dec 12 2006, 11:25 PM~6750687
> *Hi guys, do u like my avatar. I thought she was hot! some day :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nice.........not my type though :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

this is the panel truck my dad wanted to do.......i need some help fellas.......needs new quarters and floorpans for the front...the rear of this on the floor is all wood....................


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

where can i get the quarters and floor pan at???????????????????? :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dads helmet  dads bike  dads bike  the end result.... :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

at the indy show last year with my family and my ride


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

me and virgie with aunt sues dog gege.....


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Wayne we love you dog!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:angel: no consolable words that anyone can say will help take the pain away, only time itself can help heal your wounds, I'm am truely sorry about your loss :angel:

Amanda
(oppps, logged in under Lipe's name)


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

We have now lost 2 of the best fathers in the whole damn world in the past year and a half. The whole situation truely sucks ass. I guess the saying is really true. You dont realize what u have till you lose it one day. :tears: Not just with death, but with friendship and everything in general. I really hope that one day things can go back to the way they used to be. Much love and respect to everyone that has showed Wayne (lo68impala) much love during this hard time in our lives. Hopefully one day we can all get pass any bullshit that anyone may have and actually get along. Again much love Virgie aka hella bitch.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Dec 13 2006, 06:34 PM~6756110
> *Wayne we love you dog!
> *



We love you too!!!!! You guys have been there through thick and thin and I just want you to know from the bottom of my heart that you guys mean more than u can ever imagine.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Dec 13 2006, 02:47 PM~6755785
> *  dads helmet                                                  dads bike                            dads bike                                      the end result.... :angry:
> *


Stay up Wayne.. These pictures are hard to look at.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Dec 13 2006, 02:40 PM~6755742
> *                                                                                                                                            this is the panel truck my dad wanted to do.......i need some help fellas.......needs new quarters and floorpans for the front...the rear of this on the floor is all wood....................
> *



Whats the year and all the info on it. I will start looking around.. Some of the panels may not be avalible but there are ways around that. Making them, like we did on Lipe's front qtrs.. Let me know so I can start looking... I like that truck have not seen one like that in a long time...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Try this place Wayne.. Most of the parts for the pick up for that year might be the same..

http://www.usbody.com/


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

here is another place check it out..

http://www.oldchevytrucks.com/cgi/htmlos.exe/start.htm


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

The truck is a 64 panel truck... I got a couple places im checking too Wayne..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Im buying a 25 and up smoked bone in Ham.. They are like the best ham,and if u never had 1 u are missing out. Im making the Ham for chrismas dinner.I am inviting everyone to my house like i did on thanksgiving.. The smallest the ham comes is over 25 pounds and i have 6 people eating,SO im going to need some more stomachs to fill,So do you family things-then come get your grub on! Hollar
peace  D


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks fellas...ladies....like i said i appreciate everything everyone is doing for me...this server doesnt like me cause im white but....it is a 64 panel ,one ton truck...8 lug..which i want to find a older chevy to grab the spindles and rear end out of so i can get some decent looking rims for this tank.....my dad wanted a 502 bbc in it but im not going that route...just freshin up the 283 and stick a turbo 350 behind it instead of that 4-speed...but its alot of work and this means more to me than anything right now so when i get some money this project will take off....thanks dave,.chance, lipe,virg,mandy for the comments i love you guys.....p.s. raul.zach...(and this guy that came and got a jersey and left) i love ya'll to....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Dec 15 2006, 09:57 AM~6764421
> *Im buying a 25 and up smoked bone in Ham..  They are like the best ham,and if u never had 1 u are missing out. Im making the Ham for chrismas dinner.I am inviting everyone to my house like i did on thanksgiving.. The smallest the ham comes is over 25 pounds and i have 6 people eating,SO im going to need some more stomachs to fill,So do you family things-then come get your grub on! Hollar
> peace    D
> *


 :biggrin: umm ....hungry....


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Thxz! Merry Chrismas to you too :biggrin: 

WAS up fuckers!  :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

damn your up early............ :0 :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Everday bro everyday... except sunday and monday.was up with you,did u move dads stuff yet? Im down to help u know this! :biggrin: Good morning.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

no not yet......i'll let u know when i do though...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:cheesy: what up???????????


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY GUYS..SEE YA SOON :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up dave ????????u done eating yet :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Dec 18 2006, 08:16 AM~6778852
> *HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY GUYS..SEE YA SOON :biggrin:
> *


you too homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

im goin to sleep now


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Dec 18 2006, 06:32 AM~6778969
> *whats up dave ????????u done eating yet :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yep im done eating and cooking again now... I love to smoke then eat u know!
I was down to help,just woulda been eating on the way.Hope it all worked out.
Hollar when u get up :biggrin: Peace


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Dec 18 2006, 05:16 AM~6778852
> *HAVE A GREAT HOLIDAY GUYS..SEE YA SOON :biggrin:
> *


Thanks have a safe and happy xmas and new year... :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Dec 18 2006, 10:22 AM~6779054
> *Yep im done eating and cooking again now...  I love to smoke then eat u know!
> I was down to help,just woulda been eating on the way.Hope it all worked out.
> Hollar when u get up :biggrin:  Peace
> *



Its all good bro, me and wayne got it yesterday and got it all set up. The damn mattress was heavy as hell though. Slept good as hell last night after we got home from the hospital w/ angela. She had some lil problems but is all good now.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

*SPREAD THE LOVE THIS CHRISTMAS!!!*


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

when we gonna get all fucked up again had lots of fun lets do it again!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Dec 19 2006, 07:14 AM~6784255
> *when we gonna get all fucked up again had lots of fun lets do it again!!!!
> *


im tryin to get a meeting set up before x-mas we got some new people who want to see whats up.....so keep checking on here for a date and if your serious about riding with us then this will be the time to come and let everyone say what they need to ..... :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

hell ill come for the hell of it to hang out..keep me informed.


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

whats up untouchables have a good x-mas and new year.......


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Dec 20 2006, 10:46 AM~6790433
> *hell ill come for the hell of it to hang out..keep me informed.
> *


do that homie :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monoxide_@Dec 20 2006, 02:51 PM~6791735
> *whats up untouchables have a good x-mas and new year.......
> *


u too........


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

im trying to set up a order for plaques so who wants them???????? and some charms.............plaques probabley 150.00 at most not sure yet plus the mold fee let me know felllas and we will get it done........


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

MEETING SET FOR SATURDAY DEC 23. AT 7 PM......AT ZACH'S HOUSE BRING YOUR ASSES..........OR IM GONNA :twak: :twak:

CALL ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR FOR DIRECTIONS 517-749-9368


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Dec 20 2006, 06:18 PM~6794037
> *MEETING SET FOR SATURDAY DEC 23. AT 7 PM......AT ZACH'S HOUSE BRING YOUR ASSES..........OR IM GONNA :twak:  :twak:
> 
> CALL ME IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS OR FOR DIRECTIONS 517-749-9368
> *



LOL he means it.. I wasnt going to the bar so Wayne and Zack carried me out the house! Cya saturday... you fucking MUTANT! 

Merry Chrismas ALL , Have a great and Safe holidays! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Dec 20 2006, 06:16 PM~6794023
> *im trying to set up a order for plaques so who wants them???????? and some charms.............plaques probabley 150.00 at most not sure yet plus the mold fee let me know felllas and we will get it done........
> *


Im down for a plaque.. the charm im all good on that,maybe one for nicole and c.
I gota get past chrismas and new year=cierras birthday$$. then i will be able to get a plaque! :biggrin:


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone! Just 2 more days now!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Dec 22 2006, 10:05 PM~6807744
> *Merry Christmas everyone! Just 2 more days now!
> *


My wallet is shakeing in antiapation... Waynes birthday is chrismas too!!! I think we should all gang up on him tonight at the meeting,Maybe then we can take him out and give his old ass the spanking he deserves! :roflmao: Merry chrismas all!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Dec 23 2006, 09:46 AM~6809015
> *My wallet is shakeing in antiapation...  Waynes birthday is chrismas too!!!  I think we should all gang up on him tonight at the meeting,Maybe then we can take him out and give his old ass the spanking he deserves!  :roflmao:    Merry chrismas all!
> *


 :0 oh yeah i'd like to see that :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you for taking the time to inquire on our plaques and other products.
We have enclosed the pricing on our plaques and some of our products for you to review below. For samples. please visit our website at www.plaquewerkz.com .

We are the manufacturer so there are no minimum orders.So that put's the club is in control.

Car Club Plaques:
Artwork and Mold ( CUSTOM ARTWORK ( LETTERING OR LOGO'S) AND BASE): Between $270.00 and $ 275.00 ( One time set-up fee and this payment is due before beginning artwork design and mold. This fee is non-refundable once artwork has been started)
Changes to Artwork: $ 25.00 per minor change of STANDARD FONT or BASE and CUSTOM ARTWORK.. 
24kt Gold Plated Plaque: $150.00 each
Chrome Plaque: $140.00each
The size of a typical plaque is 15 1/2 inches wide and 9 1/2 inches tall.
Car Club Chapter Name Change: $30.00 one time charge per chapter name change in banner area if requested.
Additional Shipping and Handling: $ 8.00 per plaque standard shipping in U.S.. For expedited or International shipping please call for a quote.
Prices per plaque are for all plaque quantities. No minimums required. 
Estimated Time: 3-4 weeks depending on your approval of the artwork.

Pendants:
Artwork: $ 150.00 ( This payment is due before beginning artwork design. This fee is non-refundable once artwork has been started. Artwork fee does not apply if you supply ready to use artwork. Artwork for Plaques or Key Chains can be used for Pendants )
Set-up Fee: $ 125.00 ( one-time set-up fee unless Key Chain set-up fee has been paid, which can then be used for the Pendant ) 
24kt Gold Plated Pendants: $ 55.00ea. (Additional $ 5.00 for 14kt gold plated chain if requested)
Chrome Plated Pendants: $ 45.00ea. (Additional $ 5.00 for chrome chain if requested)
A minimum purchase of 10 Pendants is required.

Key chains:
Artwork: $ 150.00 ( This payment is due before beginning artwork design. This fee is non-refundable once artwork has been started. Artwork fee does not apply if you supply ready to use artwork. Artwork for Plaques or Pendants can be used for Key Chains. )
Set-up Fee: $ 125.00 ( one-time set-up fee unless pendant set-up fee has been paid, which can then be used for the Key Chain )
24kt Gold Key chain: $ 20.00ea.
Polished Key Chain: $ 15.00ea.
a minimum purchase of 10 Key Chains is required.

If you would like for us to get started on your Car Club Plaques, Pendants and/or Key Chains, we request that payment and artwork should be sent to : 9352 San Fernando Road, Sun Valley, CA. 91352. We accept Cashiers Checks, Money Orders,Visa, Master Card and good old fashioned Cash. If you will be submitting artwork by file, please email it to [email protected] in a .cdr, .ai or .tiff file format. Please include your name, return address and phone number where you can be reached. If you have further questions, please call us at 818-252-1472.

Thanks,
Mark
www.plaquewerkz.com


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Dec 23 2006, 06:48 AM~6809017
> *:0 oh yeah i'd like to see that :biggrin:
> *


I think i could do it!!!!! maybe with a tazer! Then i would run like hell!!!! Good morning dog!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

http://www.lazerwerks.com/
This shit looks tight too... steering wheels are nice!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

morning....im about to crash out for a little bit i got to go to st.johns here in a little while :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i need me one of those steering wheels..with untouchable on it...........


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Dec 23 2006, 06:55 AM~6809034
> *i need me one of those steering wheels..with untouchable on it...........
> *


They are bad ass-they have some bad ass plaques too.Ive waiting so long,Im not just getting a plain one.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Dec 23 2006, 09:57 AM~6809036
> *They are bad ass-they have some bad ass plaques too.Ive waiting so long,Im not just getting a plain one.
> *


hell yeah ...i'll get with you in a few dog...peace.....................


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

HAve a great day... tomorrow your 30... lifes over :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Dec 23 2006, 10:03 AM~6809043
> *HAve a great day... tomorrow your 30... lifes over  :biggrin:
> *


no...28 get it right fucker :angry:


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Glad to see everyone who made it to the meeting at Zack's house. Me & Pat stayed till 1:30 am playing some nerdy wordy board game. But we has lots of fun with Monica & Zack... we LOL alot.

Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas & a Happy and safe New Year's Eve.

PEACE to all....and good night!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Well its about time stranger!!! Happy Holidays all!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Dec 23 2006, 12:04 PM~6810016
> *no...28 get it right fucker :angry:
> *


I know it scary to be turning 30 dog... but it will be ok, u old fucker.... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

wasup homies :wave: :biggrin:

STOPPING BY TO SAY HI AND MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

whats up untouchable

merry x-mas and a happynew year


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM LOW CREATIONS C.C.............. :biggrin:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Merry Christmas to the Untouchable family see you guys next season!!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Happy Birthday Wayne!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

WAYNE, I LOVE YOU


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Merry X-mas to all! I see you guys got that plaque info! Hit me up!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

My internet service wasnt working yesterday,So im late on the Birthday wayne...
Its doesnt change my love for you and your family! Happy bday,merry chrismas and we love you! Peace out!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

JUST WANTED TO SAY HAPPY LATE XMAS. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Dec 26 2006, 11:20 AM~6826618
> *My internet service wasnt working yesterday,So im late on the Birthday wayne...
> Its doesnt change my love for you and your family!  Happy bday,merry chrismas and we love you! Peace out!
> *


thanks man.................


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Dec 26 2006, 02:33 PM~6827926
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY HAPPY LATE XMAS. :biggrin:
> *


u too......... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Dec 27 2006, 01:54 PM~6836949
> *what up :biggrin:
> *


Got a couple more people interested in coming to the next meeting.. 
Big will has a 1970 suburban and lil will has a 70s malibu... :biggrin: 
that 70 saburban will look sick next to the panel truck wayne! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Dec 27 2006, 06:03 PM~6837496
> *Got a couple  more people interested in coming to the next meeting..
> Big will has a 1970 suburban and lil will has a 70s malibu...  :biggrin:
> that 70 saburban will look sick next to the panel truck wayne!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Dave need the address where the car is me and Kevin are going to get it next tuesday!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Dec 27 2006, 11:10 PM~6839602
> *Dave need the address where the car is me and Kevin are going to get it next tuesday!!
> *


ROYS DAD JUST PASSED (R.I.P) BUT WE WILL MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN SOON AS HE CALLS DAVE BACK


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Dec 25 2006, 08:52 PM~6823412
> *Merry X-mas to all! I see you guys got that plaque info! Hit me up!
> *


HELL YEAH WE ARE CHECKING A FEW OPTIONS :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Dec 27 2006, 08:22 PM~6839687
> *ROYS DAD JUST PASSED (R.I.P) BUT WE WILL MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN SOON AS HE CALLS DAVE BACK
> *



We are going up on tuesday.. the car has been paid for and I am tired of getting the run around from dave. Kevin has allready taken the day off, and I am not waiting for dave to say the car is going to sold with the estate like he did four months ago.. See what you can do Wayne because I would hate for this to go the wrong way after we have been waiting so long..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Dec 28 2006, 12:31 AM~6840215
> *We are going up on tuesday.. the car has been paid for and I am tired of getting the run around from dave. Kevin has allready taken the day off, and I am not waiting for dave to say the car is going to sold with the estate like he did four months ago.. See what you can do Wayne because I would hate for this to go the wrong way after we have been waiting so long..
> *


yeah i know ...dave said he talked to george and he was suppose to go over to roys today to see whats up...its not none of my business i just want to keep the peace...daves not bullshitten hes just trying to respect roy,but i dont know..... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Dec 28 2006, 06:28 AM~6842091
> *yeah i know ...dave said he talked to george and he was suppose to go over to roys today to see whats up...its not none of my business i just want to keep the peace...daves not bullshitten hes just trying to respect roy,but i dont know..... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



I understand that.. its just that dave had mentioned this about roys dad months ago and that we needed to get the car out of there. And every attempt we have made to move it allways got stopped by dave. you know that. Shit things have been going good for a while now last thing I want is to get back into some shit with anyone. I just feel that dave needs to do the right thing and make this happen now. we have sat back long enough being cool with it and now its gotten to the point to where roys dad passes (RIP) and things will not be cool if that car gets sold off in an estate sale like dave mentioned to me about 4 or five months ago.. Thats why we have been pressing to get it out. Thanks for your help Wayne. I know this has nothing to do with you but you are freinds with dave and me both so you get stuck in the middle... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yep thats all i want is to keep the peace..........


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I called you chance,u didnt answer.I called george and let him know whats going on.The car will be here on saturday if the ground isnt all mushy.The house is not for sale his mother is still alive but in a home.I like to handle bussiness on the phone or in person,not on the internet.So thats all im going to say. Peace. D 

Thanks chance for answering the phone-glad shit is cool-peace


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Dec 28 2006, 02:50 PM~6846040
> *I called you chance,u didnt answer.I called george and let him know whats going on.The car will be here on saturday if the ground isnt all mushy.The house is not for sale his mother is still alive but in a home.I like to handle bussiness on the phone or in person,not on the internet.So thats all im going to say. Peace. D
> 
> Thanks chance for answering the phone-glad shit is cool-peace
> *



Shit was allways cool just need the car... Thanks Dave I wait to hear from you.. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:scrutinize:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

shit was going on Mike! Happy new Years to ya!  
I didnt know you live in kevins old house,your boy steve came over and fixed my dryer.cool guy. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

STEVE IS THAT U :scrutinize: AINT SEEN U IN AWHILE...I GOT SOME MORE SHOCKS FOR YOUR REAR WINDOW............. :biggrin:


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

hey Untocuhables..
It is me Steve. whats happening everyone I got this screen name do you guys like


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah it is me. I know sorry about missing the last meeting. I've been really busy with alot of crap and doing everything else. Hey Wayne sorry to hear about what happen man. I got some gas shocks for it but i could use the ones you got for back up. Hey i'm looking to put mirror's in it.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up Steve!!!! :biggrin: Was going on Wayne!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Dec 29 2006, 12:31 PM~6852879
> *shit was going on Mike! Happy new Years to ya!
> I didnt know you live in kevins old house,your boy steve came over and fixed my dryer.cool guy.  :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY NEW YEARS TO YOU TO MAN
Yeah i bought this house about two years ago from steve and then when i got my car painted by kennedy i found out then that this use to be kevins house (small world)


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86blazerslammed_@Dec 29 2006, 02:49 PM~6854111
> *hey Untocuhables..
> It is me Steve. whats happening everyone I got this screen name do you guys like
> *


What up steve you ain't at work?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

MIKE!-you and Steve need to come to the next meeting! So we can ride out this year! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

MUTANT! was going on? What ya cooking im starving?Munchies 

Hey fucker I see you.. Im talking to you!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HEY GUYS, I'D LIKE TO INTRODUCE U TO THE NEWEST UNTOUCHABLE FAMILY MEMBER..... THIS IS WEEZIE OUR NEW PUG.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Dec 30 2006, 12:47 AM~6860724
> *
> 
> HEY GUYS, I'D LIKE TO INTRODUCE U TO THE NEWEST UNTOUCHABLE FAMILY MEMBER..... THIS IS WEEZIE OUR NEW PUG.
> *


Cute! Well atleast now someone in the club has a dog that can be taken to shows...
Could u imagaine B or spade at a show? :roflmao: tell Anglela her dog is cute!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Dec 29 2006, 09:14 PM~6857463
> *MIKE!-you and Steve need to come to the next meeting! So we can ride out this year!  :biggrin:
> *


When is the next meeting?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Dec 30 2006, 09:18 AM~6861963
> *When is the next meeting?
> *


We just one before chrismas at Zacks.. I will check with raul and wayne to get one set up! I will pm you my # and Steve knows where I live.We normaly have it at my house or Raul`s.Last time we had it at Waynes,the neibors got tazzed by the police...lol.. Peace... be safe on the new years. :biggrin:

Theres always front yard parking at my house! lol


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Dec 30 2006, 12:30 PM~6862022
> *We just one before chrismas at Zacks.. I will check with raul and wayne to get one set up! I will pm you my # and Steve knows where I live.We normaly have it at my house or Raul`s.Last time we had it at Waynes,the neibors got tazzed by the police...lol.. Peace...  be safe on the new years.  :biggrin:
> *


Nice, allright i'm off to hell i meen work so i will get a hold of you guys later and if i don't talk to you before the new year HAPPY NEW YEARS to everybody


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks Mike you too... Wayne could you measure your white walls on the impala.I posted a picture of your car and this guy pmed and asked because he like the way they look.Please let me know ... Thxz


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Dec 30 2006, 04:10 PM~6863043
> *Thanks Mike you too...      Wayne could you measure your white walls on the impala.I posted a picture of your car and this guy pmed and asked because he like the way they look.Please let me know ... Thxz
> *


i do believe they are 1 inch whites,but im not sure i got rid of them before winter.....but once again death has hit my family, i just got the call that my dads dad just passed so im gonna be off to alabama again probably tomorrow.so u guys have a good new year and i'll get at you when i touch back down...  this is me and my papaw at my dads funeral last month :tears: r.i.p grandpa....i love you...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I Realy sorry for your loss Wayne...RIP. to lose 1 is bad but to lose 2 so close.unbeliveable.. The only thing I can think is your grandpa wanted to be with his son.My familys prayers are with you,and im here to help anyway I can.. remember the Grimes family has nothin but love for ya.. Have a safe trip hommie,
I hope you job looks out for ya.huggs bro.. :angel:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning Virgie.. Im praying for your familys safe trip and return home.
we love you! D


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HEY EVERYONE, I WOULD LIKE TO WISH YOU GUYS A HAPPY NEW YEAR. IF WE DONT SEE YOU BY THE END OF TODAY, WE WILL DEFFINATELY SEE YA IN THE NEW YEAR. WE'LL KEEP U POSTED AS FAR AS WAYNE GOES. HOPEFULLY WE WONT HAVE TO POST THIS KIND OF STUFF (DEATH) FOR A VERY LONG WHILE. LOVE YA GUYS AND THANKS FOR YOUR ON GOING SUPPORT.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

MORNING DAVE. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

look at your avitar.... what are you trying to do???? get wayne to kill someone on here?? lol..


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Fuck you, this was a pic from my "gangsta days". I'd love to look like this again. I kinda figured it go great w/ the "HELLA BITCH" name. :roflmao:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYBODY BE SAFE!!!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Dec 31 2006, 10:59 AM~6869185
> *Fuck you, this was a pic from my "gangsta days". I'd love to look like this again.  I kinda figured it go great  w/ the  "HELLA BITCH" name.  :roflmao:
> *


gangsta days.............ha ha ha :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Dec 31 2006, 02:40 PM~6869930
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYBODY BE SAFE!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: u too homie.........


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

Happy New Year Guys


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Dec 31 2006, 12:26 PM~6870116
> *gangsta days.............ha ha ha :uh:
> *



G CREW................ :biggrin: LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Dec 31 2006, 07:59 AM~6869185
> *Fuck you, this was a pic from my "gangsta days". I'd love to look like this again.  I kinda figured it go great  w/ the  "HELLA BITCH" name.  :roflmao:
> *


So that would be like me putting a picture of me on my profile with hair.... :roflmao:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up Mike-Dave.... :wave: All


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 1 2007, 10:32 PM~6878591
> *Was up Mike-Dave....  :wave:  All
> 
> 
> ...


What up :wave:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR PEEPS :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

KEEP THE PEACE LOWRIDER PICNIC .... MAY 5th .......2007
OMAHA NEBRASKA
BEST OF LOWRIDER


SPECIALTY: 1920s to 1950s
1st. 2nd. 3rd. PLACE TROPHIES

CLASSES:
1960s 70s 80s 90s 2000s
1st. 2nd. 3rd. PLACES TROPHIES

BEST HOP
SINGLE PUMP
DOUBLE PUMP
RADICAL PUMP
SINGLE OR DOUBLE PUMP
any SP or DP Street only

LONGEST DRIVEN LOWRIDER ...TROPHY

COME ON OUT AND ENJOY YOURSELF AT THE LAKE AND HAVE SOME FUN...... EAT SOME FREE BBQ,DRINKS, JUMPERS........ ALOT OF FUN GAMES FOR THE KIDS...ALL SPONSORED BY BIG BOYS HYDRAULICS AND OG SWITCHMAN


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for the invite.... Was up all... Im loving the weather,its sunny as hell over here.I think weve had more sunny days this winter then many winters put toghter before. If it could just get over 70,that would be the shit! :biggrin: I cant wait to ride!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

MADE IT BACK THIS MORNING AT 6:00 AM.....JUST WOKE UP...WHATS UP PEOPLE? MIGHT BE HAVING A ALABAMA CHAPTER STARTING HERE REAL SOON.I WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Just wanted to say u suck Dave and that I hope everyone had a great new years . Love ya all :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:scrutinize: what up ....anybody got one of the small kenwood eq'z for sale or trade????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I think Bird does,I will find out today.. Bird is coming to the next meeting too,hes want to get a plaque and jersey aswell! :0 We need to get that going,So next year I dont just have a seat cover.. lol ... Peace


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 4 2007, 12:06 PM~6900189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


might have to hit that if they dont end up bringing the indy show back


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey guys,hows it going? :cheesy:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

3 More cars to add to the list! Heres 1 :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 4 2007, 12:01 PM~6900145
> *I think Bird does,I will find out today.. Bird is coming to the next meeting too,hes want to get a plaque and jersey aswell!  :0    We need to get that going,So next year I dont just have a seat cover.. lol ...  Peace
> *


hell yeah see if he does....i need it for the burban...i put the one i had in the yukon......but we need to see exactly who wants the plaques so we can get the set-up fee rounded up.... :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Angela's 3rd b-day is coming up soon. So were gonna do Ceasar Land (again) on 1-16-07 at about 6pm. Let me know who can make it . :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 5 2007, 04:49 PM~6913445
> *Angela's 3rd b-day is coming up soon. So were gonna do Ceasar Land (again) on 1-16-07 at about 6pm. Let me know who can make it . :biggrin:
> *


And U know This MAN!!!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHANO_@Jan 5 2007, 08:00 PM~6913519
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


what up


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 4 2007, 09:57 AM~6899539
> *:scrutinize: what up ....anybody got one of the small kenwood eq'z for sale or trade????
> *


Hey wayne i think i have a small one laying around some where how small are you talking? When i find it i will pm you a pic


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 6 2007, 09:33 PM~6922535
> *Hey wayne i think i have a small one laying around some where how small are you talking? When i find it i will pm you a pic
> *


yo Mike,He works nights-I will pm you his cell #.. hes a towtruck driver so he can talk! :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

How do you add pics on here??????


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

i used to have one of those... that s the one he wants for so... :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Wayne says thats what he's looking for. He wants to know how much? Or do you want to trade a Clarion EQ for it. He has 2 different ones. Call him, he's at work. He'll be there till 8am.


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 7 2007, 02:25 AM~6923479
> *Wayne says thats what he's looking for. He wants to know how much? Or do you want to trade a Clarion EQ for it. He has 2 different ones. Call him, he's at work. He'll be there till 8am.
> *


He can have it, it was just laying aroung and i probally won't use it again


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 7 2007, 02:57 AM~6923660
> *He can have it, it was just laying aroung and i probally won't use it again
> *


good lookin :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

once again we need to set up a meeting and see whats up on these plaques i want my new one by summer :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 7 2007, 09:41 AM~6924591
> *once again we need to set up a meeting and see whats up on these plaques i want my new one by summer :angry: whats a good day for everyone...if its during the week we got to have it later in the evening cause  raul's school and virgie's work so let me know ...just throw some days out here i want to make sure everyone can make it :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

good morninig everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 7 2007, 06:41 AM~6924591
> *once again we need to set up a meeting and see whats up on these plaques i want my new one by summer :angry:
> *


x2 x3 and x4 lol me too!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 6 2007, 11:57 PM~6923660
> *He can have it, it was just laying aroung and i probally won't use it again
> *


That the shit bro!!!! thats the kinda love we like to see :biggrin: trust me it will
come back to you!  peace


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 7 2007, 04:28 PM~6926152
> *That the shit bro!!!!  thats the kinda love we like to see  :biggrin:  trust me it will
> come back to you!    peace
> *


No problem!!! sorry for not calling yet wayne i will just been busy today.


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah my plaque! Whats up fellas, Hit me up!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

WAS UP O.C. in the house! :wave:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

whats up boyz..i been AWAY for a minute.did ya miss me :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 7 2007, 08:00 PM~6927258
> *Yeah my plaque! Whats up fellas, Hit me up!
> *


see kenny i couldnt get a o.c. plaque so now i got to order me a new untouchable one,ha ha .....whats up dog? how you been?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 7 2007, 06:05 PM~6926549
> *No problem!!! sorry for not calling yet wayne i will just been busy today.
> *


not a problem :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jan 8 2007, 08:05 AM~6931409
> *whats up boyz..i been AWAY for a minute.did ya miss me :biggrin:
> *


what up dan, where you been???


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

trying to get some shit done..but im back


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey wayne when is a good time to call so hopefully i can get that to you today?


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

I been trying to get situated here in lansing! I have a couple g body frames for sale if you know someone who needs one. Wrapped and unwraped.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 8 2007, 12:45 PM~6933676
> *I been trying to get situated here in lansing! I have a couple g body frames for sale if you know someone who needs one. Wrapped and unwraped.
> *


Was up Dog-My boy stew got a 79 cutty.Do u have a frame that will fit his ride?I know 81-87 are the same. If you do that would be perfect instead of him fixing his!
:biggrin: hollar


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 8 2007, 03:50 PM~6933711
> *Was up Dog-My boy stew got a 79 cutty.Do u have a frame that will fit his ride?I know 81-87 are the same. If you do that would be perfect instead of him fixing his!
> :biggrin:  hollar
> *


I think the frames will interchange, The one is a texas frame unwrapped(very solid) off a cutlass 80 or 81. the other is wrapped, chain bridge, molded sides and the front spring housings have the seams welded. The wrapped frame is the frame rails only. the other is a rolling chassis.


----------



## supersick65 (Jul 23, 2006)

Was up! I will see you guys at the next meeting. :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up everybody??


----------



## low67ss (Dec 19, 2005)

Was up! I will have a car this year! Hurry up and set up the meeting!!! fonze... :0


----------



## Paris87 (Jul 1, 2005)

I doubt it stew! lol.. Hi everyone,Im loving hair school.I will be cutting evryones hair this year.We need to get raul in the seat.See you guys soon! :cheesy: Nicole


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HEY WINGO FROM BELLE TIRE W/ THE YELLOW CAPRICE. WHATS YOUR SCREEN NAME?


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

What up mallyboy :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Im tradeing the grand prix!!! getting a car with a new 4 pump setup all reinforced!!!! its a surprise!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Heres a sneek peek..... but NOW I have my hands on it!!!! :0 




































:0 :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I NEED SOME 13S LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

hE WAS GOING TO PUT A RAG... IM GOING TO PAINT IT PEARL WHITE WITH BLUE PATTERNS! :0 THE INTERIOR IS IN THE SHOP I GET IT BACK THURSDAY!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Thats phat as hell!!!! Now its our turn to show em out. This is our year. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 8 2007, 10:02 PM~6937431
> *I NEED SOME 13S  LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What size are the tires on the car?


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 8 2007, 10:00 PM~6937413
> *Heres a sneek peek.....  but NOW I have my hands on it!!!!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch is nice as hell!!!!!!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 8 2007, 07:54 PM~6936185
> *What up mallyboy :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UPPPPPP :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 8 2007, 07:11 PM~6937549
> *What size are the tires on the car?
> *


They are 13 x7 bolt ons baby! but they was part of the trade..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 8 2007, 07:19 PM~6937639
> *That bitch is nice as hell!!!!!!
> *


Thanks it will be parked next to your car next year!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 8 2007, 10:36 PM~6937772
> *Thanks it will be parked next to your car next year!!!  :biggrin:
> *


I don't know what your trying to do next year, We need to make shit happen this year 2007! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 8 2007, 07:46 PM~6937848
> *I don't know what your trying to do next year, We need to make shit happen this year 2007! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


That what I mean fool... sheeeshhh white people I swear.. :0 

Im so fucking excited! I wish it was over 50 so I could hit the switches.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I need some blue candy 13s or all chrome 13 inch Daytons please...


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 8 2007, 10:36 PM~6937772
> *Thanks it will be parked next to your car next year!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sirrrr it will


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I heard wayne came over to your house today Mike... Its wayne like a huge mutant fucker??? hes nice though... :roflmao:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 8 2007, 11:33 PM~6938288
> *I heard wayne came over to your house today Mike...  Its wayne like a huge mutant fucker???  hes nice though...  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah he came over to get that EQ, Kool ass dude


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Yo Dave is that you with that baby blue (Monte)? WOW!!!! The lowrider bug finally crawled in your pants...Baby! 

Wayne I will talk to you when I see you. Though you know our hearts are with you guys.

I won't be able to meet till Friday or Saturday. Let me know. 

And Dave you want to hook up at your house this time?

Love - all....& peace.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes the meeting is at my house!!!! lets make it soooon!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 8 2007, 11:06 PM~6938047
> *I need some blue candy 13s or all chrome 13 inch  Daytons please...
> *


i'll see if chachi wants to sell them ones off the caddy but i dont know if he will......


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

you already know the answer bro! dont bother..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 8 2007, 11:50 PM~6938474
> *Yeah he came over to get that EQ, Kool ass dude
> *


hell yeah good lookin homie...let me know if i got something you need......just say the word......i got tons of shit and if i dont got it i can get it


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I need some 13s and some bucket seats-for the monte.. it has bench seats brand new stock.... Im not keeping that shit ,o no!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 9 2007, 01:33 AM~6939447
> *you already know the answer bro! dont bother..
> *


 :dunno: never know....i'd like to see some chrome and black ones on the caddy but thats me........


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey Ken,my boy is interested! he want to check them out,he thinks it will work also.I will pm you my #... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 9 2007, 01:36 AM~6939482
> *I need some 13s and some bucket seats-for the monte.. it has bench seats brand new stock.... Im not keeping that shit ,o no!
> *


chance said final fantasy has the cheapest deals on layitlow......bucket seats huh????have to keep my eyes open we can go to heights and look around i got them boys in my pocket :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 9 2007, 01:38 AM~6939499
> *Hey Ken,my boy is interested! he want to check them out,he thinks it will work also.I will pm you my #...  :biggrin:
> *


Is that dirty ds!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 8 2007, 10:37 PM~6939483
> *:dunno: never know....i'd like to see some chrome and black ones on the caddy but thats me........
> *


I want real daytons... not chinas but its all good..im not hateing.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 9 2007, 01:39 AM~6939507
> *Is that dirty ds!
> *


 :wave: what up kenny............ :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 8 2007, 10:39 PM~6939507
> *Is that dirty ds!
> *


No Sir.. its my boy Stew-79 cutty.. I know dirtyds... Lanisng is real small,as u probly already know.. :uh:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 9 2007, 01:40 AM~6939518
> *:wave: what up kenny............ :biggrin:
> *


Chillin! about to get out of work! we need to hook up!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 9 2007, 01:39 AM~6939508
> *I want real daytons... not chinas but its all good..im not hateing.
> *


get after zach about the trips.....


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 9 2007, 01:41 AM~6939523
> *No Sir.. its my boy Stew-79 cutty.. I know dirtyds...    Lanisng is real small,as u probly already know..  :uh:
> *


You boys better come on I got people hitting me up!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 8 2007, 10:42 PM~6939525
> *get after zach about the trips.....
> *


Already tried!!!! he wants the bolt ons for his Van... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 8 2007, 10:42 PM~6939529
> *You boys better come on I got people hitting me up!
> *


I hear that! Solid cutty frames are hard to find! I will let him Know.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 9 2007, 01:41 AM~6939524
> *Chillin! about to get out of work! we need to hook up!
> *


hell yeah....i got monday and tuesday off so i cant do much.... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

belle tire where you at?????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 8 2007, 11:06 PM~6939681
> *belle tire where you at?????
> *


On ceader by the freeway... I need a tire pluged for the grand prix.. There not my rims no more :tears:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

What will ya trade me for my bolt ons??? they even have the claw spinner.. :0


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 9 2007, 01:35 AM~6939468
> *hell yeah good lookin homie...let me know if i got something you need......just say the word......i got tons of shit and if i dont got it i can get it
> *


No problem


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

tomorrow I will post the all chrome 4 pump setup!!!! sick- im so fucking excited...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for handleing that delivery of that car for me bro.. I know u didnt get shit for doing it... I just wanted u to know that i appreate it.I tried to tell u that pos didnt move.well anyhow its over :biggrin: all is good! :cheesy: Thanks again wayne!!! mutant!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 9 2007, 08:48 PM~6946207
> *Thanks for handleing that delivery of that car for me bro.. I know u didnt get shit for doing it... I just wanted u to know that i appreate it.I tried to tell u that pos didnt move.well anyhow its over  :biggrin:  all is good! :cheesy:  Thanks again wayne!!!  mutant!
> *


no problem :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hows saturday night at 6:00 or 7:00pm can everyone make it ??????let me know and i'll set it up with raul.....


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 9 2007, 05:48 PM~6946207
> *Thanks for handleing that delivery of that car for me bro.. I know u didnt get shit for doing it... I just wanted u to know that i appreate it.I tried to tell u that pos didnt move.well anyhow its over  :biggrin:   all is good! :cheesy:   Thanks again wayne!!!  mutant!
> *


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

you say pissed,does that mean at me? Because I did every thing i said i was going to do.The car is the same today as when it was given to me by george before he moved,it left for up north the same day I picked it up.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 9 2007, 06:08 PM~6946382
> *hows saturday night at 6:00 or 7:00pm can everyone make it ??????let me know and i'll set it up with raul.....
> *


Im always down to hang out u know! :biggrin: Also I can pick up my Monte tomorrow after 5,Im so fucking excited... are down to help again? i might just drive it home on a bucket.Thats if I can raise it up.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Anyone got any g body bucket seats? I also need a consloe.. Im not going for that colom shift shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 9 2007, 07:25 PM~6947043
> *you say pissed,does that mean at me? Because I did every thing i said i was going to do.The car is the same today as when it was given to me by george before he moved,it left for up north the same day I picked it up.
> *


No nothing to do with u or anyone from here.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Cool :thumbsup: 
Im just glad its over.... peace


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 9 2007, 09:08 PM~6946382
> *hows saturday night at 6:00 or 7:00pm can everyone make it ??????let me know and i'll set it up with raul.....
> *


I gotta work sat but i can probaly make it i'll let you guys know for sure in a couple of days..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

whats up untouchable? nice ride dave can't wait to see it in person.

I also can't wait to hang out this summer :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NORIEGA_@Jan 10 2007, 11:54 AM~6952235
> *whats up untouchable? nice ride dave can't wait to see it in person.
> 
> I also can't wait to hang out this summer :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I cant wait either bro! I`ll be hitting 3 all day long! :0 Im counting the months!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

Dave hey man nice looking car. So when is the next meeting on sat? I will be able to make it with my girl heather and I. I like the new member of the family the dog cute. Hey mallyboy whats happen homie. How it going raul. Hey does anyone know how I can hang mirrors up in the blazer. I would like some ideas from you guys and girls. Hey dave could you or wayne call me and let me know about sat thanks man.


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86blazerslammed_@Jan 10 2007, 10:33 PM~6957564
> *Dave hey man nice looking car. So when is the next meeting on sat? I will be able to make it with my girl heather. I like the new member of the family the dog cute. Hey mallyboy whats happen homie. Hey does anyone know how I can hang mirrors up in the blazer. I would like some ideas from you guys and girls. Hey dave could you or wayne call me and let me know about sat thanks man.
> *


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86blazerslammed_@Jan 10 2007, 10:33 PM~6957564
> *Dave hey man nice looking car. So when is the next meeting on sat? I will be able to make it with my girl heather and I. I like the new member of the family the dog cute. Hey mallyboy whats happen homie. How it going raul. Hey does anyone know how I can hang mirrors up in the blazer. I would like some ideas from you guys and girls. Hey dave could you or wayne call me and let me know about sat thanks man.
> *


You know where I live bro.. its at 7 on saturday.. Bring Mike with ya.Pm your # or
call me.I will pm you my #.About the mirrors Im sure someone will know how to hang them on sat,just have to see them. :biggrin: I will be home all day on saturday so when ever is cool..


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86blazerslammed_@Jan 11 2007, 01:33 AM~6957564
> *Dave hey man nice looking car. So when is the next meeting on sat? I will be able to make it with my girl heather and I. I like the new member of the family the dog cute. Hey mallyboy whats happen homie. How it going raul. Hey does anyone know how I can hang mirrors up in the blazer. I would like some ideas from you guys and girls. Hey dave could you or wayne call me and let me know about sat thanks man.
> *


What up steve


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll be there and i probally bring dirty with me..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 10 2007, 11:16 PM~6957911
> *You know where I live bro.. its at 7 on saturday.. Bring Mike with ya.Pm your # or
> call me.I will pm you my #.About the mirrors Im sure someone will know how to hang them on sat,just have to see them.  I will be home all day on saturday so when ever is cool..
> I'm comming for sure and i will probally have dirty with me...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Its going on our calendar! We`ll probly be there! :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

your the man


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

My new monte is now at the crib!!!!! so fucking sick!

It was raining but i had to snap a few pictures.. I`ll post beter 1s tomorrow.. :0 :cheesy: 





































Like i said it was raining I just posted these to give you guys an idea of what it looks like! :biggrin:  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 11 2007, 08:10 PM~6963510
> *My new monte is now at the crib!!!!!  so fucking sick!
> 
> It was raining but i had to snap a few pictures.. I`ll post beter 1s tomorrow..  :0  :cheesy:
> ...


Yes sir that bad boy is looking right!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

NO SIR!!!! It setting on BOLT ONS!!!!! :0 :roflmao:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 12 2007, 10:01 AM~6968227
> *NO SIR!!!! It setting on BOLT ONS!!!!!    :0  :roflmao:
> *


  Yeah that's pretty shitty but you can get knock off's cheap as hell brand new


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 12 2007, 03:05 PM~6970099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need that steering wheel,  you know your gonna get a wood one for it.......


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

He didnt want to trade the wheel....but I insisited ..lol.. You are supposed to get the untouchable wheel.. BALLER. im just a broke ****** trying to make a dime..
:biggrin:  :0


----------



## Lansing LUX Lady (May 13, 2006)

Nice ride Dave and Nicole :thumbsup: I think I saw it before a George's when he was doing hydralic work on it because I remember seeing that merail(spelling) before......Looks real nice!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lansing LUX Lady_@Jan 12 2007, 02:24 PM~6971199
> *Nice ride Dave and Nicole :thumbsup: I think I saw it before a George's when he was doing hydralic work on it because I remember seeing that merail(spelling) before......Looks real nice!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! Now all I need to do is finish it! make it my own! Thanks again! :biggrin:


----------



## Paris87 (Jul 1, 2005)

see you all tomorrow.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

somebody needs to get a hold of zach to tell him about the meeting tomorrow. See ya guys tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

hey everyone, 

Hey i will not be able to be at the meeting on saturday. On thursday night at work i got hurt and my ankle pinned between a pallet and a mid rider and i have to keep it iced and all that good stuff. SO sorry i can't come to the meeting i was looking forward to coming. But didn't know this was going to happen. But i got it checked out and they said nothing was broken good sign. But i will be at the next one sorry everyone. See you all soon. Also wayne or raul do you know anyone that can etch glass mirror's?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86blazerslammed_@Jan 12 2007, 07:03 PM~6973498
> *hey everyone,
> 
> Hey i will not be able to be at the meeting on saturday. On thursday night at work i got hurt and my ankle pinned between a pallet and a mid rider and i have to keep it iced and all that good stuff. SO sorry i can't come to the meeting i was looking forward to coming. But didn't know this was going to happen. But i got it checked out and they said nothing was broken good sign. But i will be at the next one sorry everyone.  See you all soon. Also wayne or raul do you know anyone that can etch glass mirror's?
> *


First-Im glad you wasnt seriously hurt! its cool come to the next one.I know someone who can etch window fool and im not wayne or raul.. lol.. Glad u are ok.


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Doesn't larry's boy that drives that van do etching?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 12 2007, 07:19 PM~6973595
> *Doesn't larry's boy that drives that van do etching?
> *


If your talking about grim...that %#%^%^%^%$$#% ganked me for a 1000$$
Im talking about damion.black damion I think his work looks nice :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 12 2007, 10:21 PM~6973608
> *If your talking about grim...that %#%^%^%^%$$#%  ganked me for a 1000$$
> Im talking about damion.black damion I think his work looks nice  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i was to my bad i don't know him just knew he did etching i don't think i know damion tho


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Damion wants some parts for his 69 impala,Maybe we can work something out with him! I will get his # and find out!


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry D

but yeah sometime go over and meet him with you or work something out thank man. 
Going to get my inside done soon can't wait


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 12 2007, 07:22 PM~6973618
> *Yeah i was to my bad i don't know him just knew he did etching i don't think i know damion tho
> *


Lansing is verry small,its not on you who u know... Its all good. He tried to sqaush it with me before,but i wasnt hearing it... Old news-I just cant put no more $ in his pocket .. u know. :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86blazerslammed_@Jan 12 2007, 10:25 PM~6973632
> *sorry D
> 
> but yeah sometime go over and meet him with you or work something out thank man.
> ...


You need to help me do mine to hopefully we can do that soon.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86blazerslammed_@Jan 12 2007, 07:25 PM~6973632
> *sorry D
> 
> but yeah sometime go over and meet him with you or work something out thank man.
> ...


U iknow I got the hook up too bro. any thing I can do!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 12 2007, 10:25 PM~6973638
> *Lansing is verry small,its not on you who u know... Its all good.  He tried to sqaush it with me before,but i wasnt hearing it...  Old news-I just cant put no more $ in his pocket .. u know.  :biggrin:
> *


Right right i wouldn't either


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Hope your ankle feels beter steve!see ya tomorrow mike. feel free to bring your kidz and girl ,there will be plent here. Peace out :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 12 2007, 10:28 PM~6973667
> *Hope your ankle feels beter steve!see ya tomorrow mike. feel free to bring your kidz and girl ,there will be plent here. Peace out  :biggrin:
> *


Looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Get ahold of me tomorrow steve..


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

alright thanks Dave
what time did you get out 2nite mike?


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Early i think around 5:30


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Also were going to get pizza so bring your appetight. :cheesy:


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

alright mike i will talk with you tomorrow later


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86blazerslammed_@Jan 12 2007, 10:34 PM~6973726
> *alright mike i will talk with you tomorrow later
> *


Later bro!!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 12 2007, 10:34 PM~6973722
> *Also were going to get pizza so bring your appetight.  :cheesy:
> *


Dave should i bring any thing tomorrow?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 12 2007, 07:39 PM~6973782
> *Dave should i bring any thing tomorrow?
> *


Your ass!!!!! lol see ya tomorrow.. You can have a meeting at your house sometime bro.. you will get your turn! :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 12 2007, 07:44 PM~6973810
> *Your ass!!!!!  lol see ya tomorrow..  You can have a meeting at your house sometime bro.. you will get your turn!  :biggrin:
> *


No Comment??? U beter watch your nipples.. :0 :roflmao:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 13 2007, 01:38 PM~6977482
> *No Comment???  U beter watch your nipples..  :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh: :uh:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice meeting you finaly mike! Good chilling Dave.. :biggrin:

It was great to chill with everyone... Next meeting Im going to need a bigger house! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

welcome to the family fellas......as there were no objections to anybody joining... :biggrin: hope to see steve soon we need to get a final count on plaques i think were are at 12......get at me loren and let me know know whas up homie :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

I missed the meeting!!!!! Oh no!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 14 2007, 01:27 PM~6983758
> *I missed the meeting!!!!!  Oh no!
> *


YEAH SORRY ,WE HAD ONE OF OUR BIG MEETINGS LAST NIGHT I CAN SET UP A ONE ON ONE WITH ME, YOU AND RAUL, KENNY....NOW WE GOT FIVE MEMBERS AND 5 1/2 CARS WHAT NOW LOOK OUT WE ARE COMING FOR THAT BEST CLUB PARTICIPATION TROPHY..... :0 :biggrin: J/P WHATS UP WITH U KENNY???? I AINT HAD ALOT OF FREE TIME LATELY WITH ALL THESE DEATHS IN MY FAMILY AND ALL THESE TRIPS TO ALABAMA...I DONE BEEN DOWN THERE AND BACK THREE TIMES IN 5 MONTHS FOR THREE DIFFERENT FUNERALS...BUT WE WILL HOOK UP HOPEFULLY I GET THIS SCHEDULE CHANGE AND I GET WEEKENDS OFF...GET TOGETHER GO SHOOT THE SHIT SOME PLACE.... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

DAVE DONT BLACK THE UNDERBODY OUT... SIGLE STAGE BLUE OR CANDY THAT BITCH DOG...U WILL REGRET IT IF YOU DO....JUST MY TWO CENTS...JUST WHEN YO GET THE ROOF SPRAYED HAVE HIM HOOK THAT UNDER BODY UP..I THINK IT WOULD BE SICK BLUE.. I DIDNT KNOW THE REAR END WAS WRAPPED UP AND THE A-ARMS EXTENDED.....THAT DUDE DID PUT SOME MONEY IN THAT BITCH :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks! yes he did,he was building it for the same amount of time i was building the hardtop..He only rode it in midand for less then a day..Then didnt like the switches.so he put it up to change to bags.Glad I got to it before he switched! :biggrin: Yo im going to need some more chairs or have that shit outside.. lol .. standing room only and in your face action..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 14 2007, 10:27 AM~6983758
> *I missed the meeting!!!!!  Oh no!
> *


You are always welcome over on the south... It was at my house over on schafer rd Off miller rd.All of O.C. is welcome over here! :thumbsup: So dont be strangers!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HELL YEAH..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Mike-I dont know if you need anything but check this out! :biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=311629


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yo I aint here to diss anyone or any ride but Im inviting you guys up for our picnic


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

If the weather is nice enough.. Well be there! :thumbsup: Thanks for the invite!
Ill put it on our calendar! peace


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 13 2007, 10:52 PM~6980273
> *Nice meeting you finaly mike! Good chilling Dave..  :biggrin:
> 
> It was great to chill with everyone... Next meeting Im going to need a bigger house! :0    :biggrin:
> *


Nice meeting you too finally!! Thanx for having me.


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 14 2007, 10:00 AM~6983185
> *welcome to the family fellas......as there were no objections to anybody joining... :biggrin: hope to see steve soon we need to get a final count on plaques i think were are at 12......get at me loren and let me know know whas up homie :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir, thanx and i'm definetly good for one plaque


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 14 2007, 06:37 PM~6986740
> *Yes sir, thanx and i'm definetly good for one plaque
> *


Good now change you club affi... lol I cant wait to roll and hit that bitch in 3 :0


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 14 2007, 09:42 PM~6986795
> *Good now change you club affi...  lol  I cant wait to roll and hit that bitch in 3  :0
> *


Right right i just can't wait to ride this summer period shit man i didn't bring my car out not one time last summer


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

All i really need is some 12 or 14 inch cylenders cause the tens i have in there now is not cuttin it i can't hit three's for nothing now since i changed them to ten's


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 14 2007, 08:51 PM~6986365
> *Mike-I dont know if you need anything but check this out!  :biggrin:  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=311629
> *


Thanx dave but the only thing i need for my car as far as parts go is a gas tank and i was told i can get a brand new one here in town for $100


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 14 2007, 06:49 PM~6986851
> *All i really need is some 12 or 14 inch cylenders cause the tens i have in there now is not cuttin it i can't hit three's for nothing now since i changed them to ten's
> *


I got tens all the way around and can power 3.. My boy blue has alot of hydo stuff ill see if he has some 12s or 14s for ya.. :biggrin: 
The name change looks nice! and my girls dad has a lift so when u do your gas tank! :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 14 2007, 10:04 PM~6986999
> *I got tens all the way around and can power 3..  My boy blue has alot of hydo stuff ill see if he has some 12s or 14s for ya..  :biggrin:
> The name change looks nice!  and my girls dad has a lift so when u do your gas tank!  :biggrin:
> *


I had 12's on there and could power three's all day but then i put power balls on it and changed to ten's and for some reason i have hard time even getting the tire off the ground, and good looking out on the lift i'm probally going to get the tank in about a month or so


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hope everyone has a good day. See ya tomorrow for Angela's b'day :biggrin:


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

How are the plaques? I'm good for one also 

Hey everyone sorry for missing the meeting have a little problem from work but i will be able to come to the next one.
mike what schuedle you taking when we bid I think i'm going for sunday/monday/tuesday off you doing the same?
Hey to everyone


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86blazerslammed_@Jan 15 2007, 11:45 AM~6992113
> *How are the plaques? I'm good for one also
> 
> Hey everyone sorry for missing the meeting have a little problem from work but i will be able to come to the next one.
> ...


How are the plaques? We printed off different mantels and scrips and we voted witch ones we liked.You can swing by and see what they will look like.You can get 1 in all chrome,gold and chrome or all gold :0 Dont be sorry for not being there..
Work and Family come first,If you can come out to ceaser land tuesday night for angelas bday party we all be there.. Sundays are the best to have off most the shows are sundays,some are saturday though.. all good.. Anyhow see ya soon.
And that bring the plaque count to 13 i think! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Were coming out strong for 2007 :biggrin: 
Raul= 1975 caprice rag & 90s vette.
Pat= TBA
Virgie=1968 impala.
Wayne=1964 panel wagon in progress.
Zack=1984 Delta.
Nicole=1984 monte carlo.
Daves 1984 cuttlas supreame.
Stew=1979 cuttlas.
mike=1981 malibu.
steve=86 s-10 blazer.
A&J= s-10 minitruck.
Curt=1965 impala,1964 impala wagon,1984 ols 98.
David=1969 impala hardtop,1969 impala droptop.
I feel like i leaving someone out... :0
And ofcoarse all the great familys that come along with them! :biggrin: Much love all cya tomorrow!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86blazerslammed_@Jan 15 2007, 02:45 PM~6992113
> *How are the plaques? I'm good for one also
> 
> Hey everyone sorry for missing the meeting have a little problem from work but i will be able to come to the next one.
> ...


Yeah hopefully i'll keep my same schuedle which is sun,mon,tue off


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 15 2007, 01:37 PM~6991574
> *Hope everyone has a good day. See ya tomorrow for Angela's b'day  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry i can't make it tomorrow i have to go to u of m hospitol tomorrow and see my dad.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 15 2007, 05:07 PM~6995005
> *Sorry i can't make it tomorrow i have to go to u of m hospitol tomorrow and see my dad.
> *


Thats cool-Hope all is well with your pops! Hollar :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 15 2007, 08:07 PM~6995005
> *Sorry i can't make it tomorrow i have to go to u of m hospitol tomorrow and see my dad.
> *


Hope he's ok. If you need anything just holla.


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

what program do you use to post pics


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Santa stopped by my house.. He said that he had made all his stops and still had packages on his sled.. He said that i had been verry good this year,and that he had brought me 6 top of the line batterys for chrismas!!!! :0 I have to rebuild my rack to fit these monsters! :0 I used the old size to show the size difference!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 15 2007, 08:43 PM~6997056
> *what program do you use to post pics
> *


http://www.imageshack.us/

:biggrin: sorry i had fu$^$#%^% up lol


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

OK! AND!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Its easy to use bro and it always works! :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Lets see!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 15 2007, 08:56 PM~6997203
> *OK! AND!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 15 2007, 09:00 PM~6997236
> *Lets see!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! what is that a 70? big pimping!


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Yeah I sold that! I was just testing the link!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 15 2007, 09:02 PM~6997268
> *Yeah I sold that! I was just testing the link!
> *


Easy huh?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

so you are the reenforcing guy for the frames?


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Another one!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Anyone in the O.C. need a ls front clip for a mc?? the whole clip? not one in my club does,and i dont want it to sit around its too clean..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 15 2007, 09:06 PM~6997320
> *Another one!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey i got some crown 13 inch bolt ons right now! :roflmao:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 16 2007, 12:05 AM~6997302
> *so you are the reenforcing guy for the frames?
> *


No time!


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 16 2007, 12:07 AM~6997326
> *Anyone in the O.C. need a ls front clip for a mc?? the whole clip? not one in my club does,and i dont want it to sit around its too clean..
> *


Nobody I can think of!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 15 2007, 09:08 PM~6997339
> *No time!
> *


 :roflmao: who does bro.. I hear ya.. Mine is all done just wanting another set of good eyes to check it out before i go crazy.. I never had switches.. watch out :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 15 2007, 09:09 PM~6997346
> *Nobody I can think of!
> *


Cool-I would just rather hook up cool peeps before uncool peeps.. lol


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll look at it!


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

mama!


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

O.K I'll post my cars on my own page! Sorry! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

cool-you are aways welcome to come over to the crib!!! Im always here,Im MR.MOM right now so anytime just hit me up! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 15 2007, 09:24 PM~6997550
> *O.K I'll post my cars on my own page! Sorry! :biggrin:
> *


I like your cars bro!!! post away...


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 15 2007, 11:23 PM~6996744
> *Hope he's ok. If you need anything just holla.
> *


Thanx bro


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 16 2007, 12:24 AM~6997550
> *O.K I'll post my cars on my own page! Sorry! :biggrin:
> *


nice whips kenny... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

I HAD A 79 4 DOOR MALIBU THAT I DESTROYED....RIPPED THE A-ARMS OFF THREE TIMES ,BROKE THE CROSS MEMBER THAT HOLDS THE TRANZ....BUT IT WAS FUN WHILE IT LASTED :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning! :biggrin: The car might have lasted it you didnt beat the shit out of it! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow third page


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was Up!!!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 16 2007, 08:56 AM~7000184
> *I HAD A 79 4 DOOR MALIBU THAT I DESTROYED....RIPPED THE A-ARMS OFF THREE TIMES ,BROKE THE CROSS MEMBER THAT HOLDS THE TRANZ....BUT IT WAS FUN WHILE IT LASTED :biggrin:
> *


sup unk


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jan 17 2007, 10:18 AM~7009859
> *sup unk
> *


waaaaasapponing.....nephew :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 16 2007, 11:57 AM~7000188
> *Good morning!  :biggrin:  The car might have lasted it you didnt beat the shit out of it!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


yeah maybe......i brought that car to break it....probably would have hade it if it wasn't for them fuckers at shroyers....they towed it and someone stole all my shit out of it when i got locked up.... :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY VIRGIE.............LOVE YOU.... :wave: JUST WAIT TILL YOU GET HOME GIRL :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 15 2007, 06:10 PM~6993862
> *Were coming out strong for 2007  :biggrin:
> Raul= 1975 caprice rag & 90s vette.
> Pat= TBA
> ...


WAYNE...1968 IMPALA AND 64 PANEL TRUCK..LOOK I GOT ONE TOO..........


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm looking for a g-body! Keep your eyes open! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 17 2007, 01:16 PM~7012822
> *I'm looking for a g-body! Keep your eyes open!  :biggrin:
> *


I will keep my eyez open 4 ya!Which model is your favorite? year? :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 17 2007, 09:49 AM~7010850
> *WAYNE...1968 IMPALA AND 64 PANEL TRUCK..LOOK I GOT ONE TOO..........
> *


I know I know..... The Monte is mine too :0 :biggrin: lol 
Have a great day... and hope you dont have to say.. Dam baby why u bullshitin.. lol :biggrin: :biggrin: HAPPY B-day Virgie!

O i just got that.... lol.. I had 1 too,back in the 90s


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanx for the birthday wishes. Had a great one this year, Now im the big 27, Getting close to you dave but I'll never catch up. :roflmao:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: HAPPY B-DAY VIRGIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Happy birthday Virgie.........from Chance and family


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

what's up untouchable fuckers,

BIG FUCKER = WAYNE you big bastard you..

and dave is a punk ass lmfao ha ha ha lookin forward to a great year keep it tight see u this summer


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monoxide_@Jan 17 2007, 09:15 PM~7017573
> *what's up  untouchable fuckers,
> 
> BIG FUCKER = WAYNE you big bastard you..
> ...


Hey Penguin.... was going on fucker..... :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up fam? :worship: UNTOUCHABLE C.C.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monoxide_@Jan 18 2007, 12:15 AM~7017573
> *what's up  untouchable fuckers,
> 
> BIG FUCKER = WAYNE you big bastard you..
> ...


 :roflmao: Who the fuck is this talking shit???? :roflmao: Hell yeah, we (me and wayne) gotta go out w/ a bang this year. It might just be our last here. 

Thanx again everyone for the birthday wishes. Had a great birthday! :cheesy: I didn't get a chance to work on the plaques. Been running around since i got home. I'll try to do my best to see what we can get.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 17 2007, 10:07 PM~7017970
> *:roflmao: Who the fuck is this talking shit????  :roflmao:  Hell yeah, we (me and wayne) gotta go out w/ a bang this year. It might just be our last here.
> 
> Thanx again everyone for the birthday wishes. Had a great birthday! :cheesy:  I didn't get a chance to work on the plaques. Been running around since i got home. I'll try to do my best to see what we can get.
> *


Thats big Lonnie... you shoudnt have to do shit on your bday! hope you had a great 1!  :biggrin:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

whats going on???


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey D, I tried to call ya about the plaques. I may have to toss this to Wayne. I may need you guys to hook up and take our plaque to your boy to see what he can do. I just Emailed a couple of people on prices and time frames. Wayne's # is 749-9368 and mine is 202-5081. You can call me either between 1:30 to 2:30 or after 6. You can get a hold of Wayne around 2 pm.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HERE'S SOME PICS FROM ANGELA'S BIRTHDAY PARTY!!!!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 17 2007, 11:30 PM~7018577
> *
> *


Beautifull.... did she watch the movie yet?? :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

YEAH, I GOT A PIC OF ALL 3 WATCHING IT. IM JUST MESSING W/ THIS IMAGE SHACK


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Cool! image shack works good!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HOW DO U MAKE IT BIGGER W/OUT HAVING TO CLICK THE PICTURE????????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

you can resize on the first page.. are u useing this? http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

YEAH I THINK SO


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Happy B-day again.... old ass... see ya soon...bed time.. Night


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HERE'S SOME FROM MINE. DIDN'T HAVE THE FLASH ON SO ITS A LIL DARK. WAYNE'S DAUGHTER VICTORIA MADE ME A CAKE. IT WAS PRETTY DAMN GOOD!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

YEAH ITS PAST BED TIME. GOTTA WORK TOMORROW :angry: C-YA LATER :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jan 18 2007, 06:12 AM~7019333
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Jan 18 2007, 01:47 AM~7018239
> *whats going on???
> *


whats up.... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monoxide_@Jan 18 2007, 12:15 AM~7017573
> *what's up  untouchable fuckers,
> 
> BIG FUCKER = WAYNE you big bastard you..
> ...


fuckin lonnie,whats up? you aint small mofo........where you been at????? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 18 2007, 12:32 AM~7017704
> *What up fam? :worship: UNTOUCHABLE C.C.
> *


whats crackin.....besides daves feet?????j/p dave dont get sensitive :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 18 2007, 07:22 AM~7019683
> *whats crackin.....besides daves feet?????j/p dave dont get sensitive :biggrin:
> *


Id rather it be my feet then my teeth.. Geto insurance-2 options,pull it or live with it..... lol im 4 real. HOw do I know u are talking about me-dirtys name is Dave..
Was going on fuckers! :wave:  :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

sup Mike! :wave:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 18 2007, 12:06 PM~7020211
> *sup Mike!  :wave:
> *


What up dave


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

Whats happening fellas,

hey i know i aint small thats why us big folk can talk bout other big folk but dont let a lil mofo start ........


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

here ya go lonnie! :biggrin: http://www.car-part.com/


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

try this one too.. :biggrin: http://www.gbodyparts.com/


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monoxide_@Jan 18 2007, 12:46 PM~7020537
> *Whats happening fellas,
> 
> hey i know i aint small thats why us big folk can talk bout other big folk but dont let a lil mofo start ........
> *


hell yeah..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 18 2007, 10:59 AM~7020172
> *Id rather it be my feet then my teeth.. Geto insurance-2 options,pull it or live with it..... lol im 4 real.  HOw do I know u are talking about me-dirtys name is Dave..
> Was going on fuckers!  :wave:   :biggrin:
> *


 DAVES NOT HERE !!! ITS DIRTY


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Jan 18 2007, 04:52 PM~7022619
> *DAVES NOT HERE !!! ITS DIRTY
> *


what up d?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Jan 18 2007, 01:52 PM~7022619
> *DAVES NOT HERE !!! ITS DIRTY
> *


 :roflmao: Its your name fucker! If your are dirty wash that dam thing sometime!. :roflmao:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

then i would just be a dave who the hell wants that hahah :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

What up everyone? :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

whats up boyz just making sure your all getting along


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jan 19 2007, 08:21 AM~7028724
> *whats up boyz just making sure your all getting along
> *


always :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

see raul dont even like us he aint never in here......................


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Jan 18 2007, 05:46 PM~7023178
> *then i would just be a  dave who the hell wants that hahah :biggrin:
> *


when you wanna come swoop up this plaque???? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

my new steering wheel..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i got them doors dirty when ever you want to see them let me know.....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hi dave :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was going on ! wanye- Ken- Dan! good morning


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 17 2007, 04:16 PM~7012822
> *I'm looking for a g-body! Keep your eyes open!  :biggrin:
> *


get daves old grand prix......see if the guy who gots it wants to sell it...talk to dave


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 19 2007, 07:18 AM~7028955
> *get daves old grand prix......see if the guy who gots it wants to sell it...talk to dave
> *


already spoken for wayne!!! :0 Or I woulda already said it!


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Whats up fellas!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 19 2007, 10:17 AM~7028949
> *Was going on !  wanye- Ken- Dan!  good morning
> *


whats goin on fucker? whats up kenny b from tha ooooo.c :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 19 2007, 10:05 AM~7028894
> *                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            my new steering wheel..... :0  :biggrin:
> *


Nice steering wheel!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

thank u.......its gonna be strange to drive with... :uh:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 19 2007, 07:20 AM~7028972
> *Nice steering wheel!
> *


x2


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

How you like those rims and knock-offs !


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 19 2007, 07:22 AM~7028980
> *thank u.......its gonna be strange to drive with... :uh:
> *


Keep your hands at 9 and 3 lol.. it would be a bitch with switches.. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i like those spinners.....whats the rims goin on???? who did the engraving???


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 19 2007, 07:23 AM~7028984
> *How you like those rims and knock-offs !
> *


SICK! :thumbsup: That ingraving it nice as hell.. is it real exspensive?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 19 2007, 10:23 AM~7028987
> *Keep your hands at 9 and 3 lol..  it would be a bitch with switches..  :biggrin:
> *


im gonna drive with my hand in the middle


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 19 2007, 07:25 AM~7028994
> *im gonna drive with my hand in the middle
> *


Well with your hand... ok its like 3 times the size of a normal hand.. :0


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Those rims go on my cadillac! Salas engraving did the engraving and It is expensive! I got some more parts he is supposed to be doing,But I don't know now I think he could have did a little better job!


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

He did four knock offs, but not the one for my continental kit yet, I have to get that one!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 19 2007, 10:26 AM~7029002
> *Well with your hand... ok its like 3 times the size of a normal hand..  :0
> *


 F....U.. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

oyea it wouldnt be complete.. without the 5th..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 19 2007, 10:26 AM~7029005
> *Those rims go on my cadillac! Salas engraving did the engraving and It is expensive! I got some more parts he is supposed to be doing,But I don't know now I think he could have did a little better job!
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 19 2007, 10:28 AM~7029012
> *He did four knock offs, but not the one for my continental kit yet, I have to get that one!
> *


U GOT TO GET IT RE-CHROMED WHEN HE'S DONE RIGHT?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

x2 or have it riding in front or behind me flosning thru lansing!


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

He does all of that! He bought them,engraved them,and had them re-chromed!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 19 2007, 07:31 AM~7029029
> *He does all of that! He bought them,engraved them,and had them re-chromed!
> *


how much for all 4?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 19 2007, 10:31 AM~7029029
> *He does all of that! He bought them,engraved them,and had them re-chromed!
> *


YEAH I DIDNT KNOW IF SOMEONE SOLD THEM WITHOUT BEING PLATED......I WAS MESSING WITH A ENGRAVER ON SOME OLD SPINNERS AND THAT CHIT AINT HARD AT ALL BUT IT WASNT SHOW QUALITY EITHER...I NEED A WINDOW THAT DONT GO TO SOMETHING I NEED SO I CAN PRACTICE DOIN WINDOWS....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HEY DIRTY GOT ALL HIS PAINT YESTERDAY....THINK IT WAS LIKE 7 DIFFERENT BASE COATS AND THE KANDY PINK...HIS SHIT IS GONNA COME OUT CRAZY AS HELL ...LOOKIN LIKE THAT 79 CUTTY AT THE INDY SHOW..NIMSTERS RIDE


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

I got some old windows! Do you want them?


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Hers a picture before I finished it!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 19 2007, 10:38 AM~7029060
> *I got some old windows! Do you want them?
> *


HELL YEAH.....U GOT SOME SMALLER SIDE WINDOWS? I DONT GOT A REAL BIG GARAGE..KINDA LIMITED TO SPACE THATS AVALIBLE...MY BIG ASS CAR TAKES UP THE WHOLE THING DAMN NEAR.... :angry:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 19 2007, 10:40 AM~7029071
> *HELL YEAH.....U GOT SOME SMALLER SIDE WINDOWS? I DONT GOT A REAL BIG GARAGE..KINDA LIMITED TO SPACE THATS AVALIBLE...MY BIG ASS CAR TAKES UP THE WHOLE THING DAMN NEAR.... :angry:
> *


I got some side windows! I'll try to bring them this weekend!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 19 2007, 10:40 AM~7029069
> *Hers a picture before I finished it!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.....I LIKE THEM TWO DOORS :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

THEM 13'Z ON THAT CADDY?THEY 4-SALE?


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 19 2007, 10:42 AM~7029083
> *THEM 13'Z ON THAT CADDY?THEY 4-SALE?
> *


14's


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

ITs FRiday...








you are not doing shit.. lets build my rack and put in the batterys! its going down tonight! :0


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 19 2007, 10:43 AM~7029090
> *14's
> *


K


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 19 2007, 07:40 AM~7029069
> *Hers a picture before I finished it!
> 
> 
> ...


I never saw that a the shows... Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 19 2007, 10:43 AM~7029091
> *ITs FRiday...
> 
> 
> ...


TOO COLD....ZACH JR....SHIT HE TRIES TO HIT THE SWITCHES EVERTIME HE GOES IN THE GARAGE...KEEP TELLIN HIM HE'S GONNA BLOW A MOTOR OR SOMETHING


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 19 2007, 10:44 AM~7029098
> *I never saw that a the shows...    Nice! :thumbsup:
> *


Its my street ride, I just did a frame off on it, and that picture is from late in the season last year! I had it at our show!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 19 2007, 07:45 AM~7029108
> *TOO COLD....ZACH  JR....SHIT HE TRIES TO HIT THE SWITCHES EVERTIME HE GOES IN THE GARAGE...KEEP TELLIN HIM HE'S GONNA BLOW A MOTOR OR SOMETHING
> *


I got a heater bro.... impala going to storage.. you can flatbed it tonight..lol then heat up the garage!.mauh.. lol


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 19 2007, 10:45 AM~7029113
> *Its my street ride, I just did a frame off on it, and that picture is from late in the season last year! I had it at our show!
> *


HELL YEAH.I ABOUT TO CRASH OUT FOR A LIL BIT I'LL GET BACK AT YOU FELLAS... :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

This is about three cars in one!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 19 2007, 07:45 AM~7029113
> *Its my street ride, I just did a frame off on it, and that picture is from late in the season last year! I had it at our show!
> *


Its tight! Raul blew a tire on the way to your guys show.. Thats right.. I seen a video with lightning striking at your show.. :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 19 2007, 07:50 AM~7029143
> *This is about three cars in one!
> 
> 
> ...


Dog ,did u see the grill in classifds? e&g grill for your car cheap!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=308982


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 19 2007, 10:50 AM~7029146
> *Its tight!  Raul blew a tire on the way to your guys show.. Thats right.. I seen a video with lightning striking at your show..  :0
> *


It was hot then it rained for about 20 min. and got hot again! :dunno:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 19 2007, 07:52 AM~7029153
> *It was hot then it rained for about 20 min. and got hot again! :dunno:
> *


We will be there this yearfor show Rain, snow... no hail..lol :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:wave: WHATS UP FAM? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

LOOK AT THI FUCKER WHINKING AT YOU DAVE........IM GONNA FEED THIS PUG TO MY PITS HERE IN A MINUTE THIS BITCH IS DRIVING ME CRAZY....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 19 2007, 11:58 AM~7031197
> *LOOK AT THI FUCKER WHINKING AT YOU DAVE........IM GONNA FEED THIS PUG TO MY PITS HERE IN A MINUTE THIS BITCH IS DRIVING ME CRAZY....
> *


Looks like you poked him in the eye fucker...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 19 2007, 03:12 PM~7031314
> *Looks like you poked him in the eye fucker...
> *


YEAH I THINK HE THOUGHT I WAS GONNA... :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey Wayne Virgie she needs to make us an Untouchable page on myspace,she did a nice job on the ohter 1... :biggrin:


----------



## supersick65 (Jul 23, 2006)

was up :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 19 2007, 02:58 PM~7031197
> *LOOK AT THI FUCKER WHINKING AT YOU DAVE........IM GONNA FEED THIS PUG TO MY PITS HERE IN A MINUTE THIS BITCH IS DRIVING ME CRAZY....
> *


YOU BETTER LEAVE MY PUG ALONE!!!!!!!!!!! U ALREADY KNOW WHAT I'LL DO TO YOUR DOGS :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersick65_@Jan 19 2007, 04:16 PM~7033962
> *was up  :biggrin:
> *


Was up curt! 

Virgie-them dogs Could save your life... :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supersick65_@Jan 19 2007, 07:16 PM~7033962
> *was up  :biggrin:
> *


what up bird? any word on that alro steel job yet???? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 19 2007, 09:57 PM~7035015
> *what up bird? any word on that alro steel job yet???? :biggrin:
> *


thought i was signed on but it was virgie :0 whoopps...


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

What up untouchable family? How everyone doing out there?[


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

i though i would get on and see if anyone was on here this late. Just wanted to tell evryone hi


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Whats going on Steve! :biggrin:


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

shit just chillin you?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Same just enjoying the quite time! :biggrin:


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

hell yeah. Just though i get on and see if anyone is here 2 nite.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

There alway someone around... This snow sucks... :uh:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I will hollar at you later bro... have a good night! :biggrin:


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

oh i know. So whats going on with the bags? So how have you been man?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up steve?????dave....family..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 20 2007, 02:54 AM~7038108
> *what up steve?????dave....family..
> *


was up fucker! Did they ever come grab that caprice at your work??? you should swoop that and well make a hopper! :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up fam? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 20 2007, 10:12 AM~7038341
> *was up fucker!  Did they ever come grab that caprice at your work???  you should swoop that and well make a hopper!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah one bad thing is we dont know how to put in hydro's..i want it bad as hell but i aint got no place to put it if i get it done


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 20 2007, 02:43 PM~7039286
> *yeah one bad thing is we dont know how to put in hydro's..i want it bad as hell but i aint got no place to put it if i get it done
> *


hell im having enough trouble gettin the 8 completed....


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

LOL i always get something new and get set back on the drop.... one of these days :happysad:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 20 2007, 11:43 AM~7039286
> *yeah one bad thing is we dont know how to put in hydro's..i want it bad as hell but i aint got no place to put it if i get it done
> *


your not the only 1 in the club... someone has room,and we could all throw in some loot... :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah...they are on there way to the plaque guys right now....


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Thats the shit!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Im Warming up the garage rught now.... Installing the battery and wiring them up.
Its already done just going to go one in one out,should be easy shit.. :biggrin: 
Im charging the old batterys and if there still good anyone that nedds them let me know whats up!The old owner said all baterrys were junk but... he also said that the battery for starting the car was bad,it starts right up...just needed a jump and some love.. My batterys are made for cold weather so im all good.Yes wayne i know not to hit them in the cold,thats why were warming it up... :biggrin: 
Come check it out!!! I be chilling all night,the girls are going to get their pictures taken at 7 so I will be working on the ride :biggrin: Hollar


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up dirty..u find out anything today about the plaques???????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 20 2007, 05:38 PM~7040255
> *Im Warming up the garage rught now....  Installing the battery and wiring them up.
> Its already done just going to go one in one out,should be easy shit..  :biggrin:
> Im charging the old batterys and if there still good anyone that nedds them let me know whats up!The old owner said all baterrys were junk but... he also said that the battery for starting the car was bad,it starts right up...just needed a jump and some love.. My batterys are made for cold weather so im all good.Yes wayne i know not to hit them in the cold,thats why were warming it up...  :biggrin:
> ...


u crazy fucker.......too cold..snow..salt...u aint gonna drive it are you????? :uh:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

NO.....lol no.. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Alright guys, I created an Untouchable myspace. Check it out. We need to get more pics and stuff to fill it out some more. Let me know what you think and if you have any ideas. :biggrin: 

http://www.myspace.com/ucc_family


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 10:50 AM~7044866
> *Alright guys, I created an Untouchable myspace. Check it out. We need to get more pics and stuff to fill it out some more. Let me know what you think and if you have any ideas.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/ucc_family
> *


I got lots of picturtes of cars and of the fam..... 
We had to gut my hydros and start over again.. The batterys were to big and the pumps were to close to put in the batterys.... So it took 2 days insteed of 1,But that shit is almost done... O like i said the batterys ,I tested them,,,,,,, 5 of 6 of the old batterys are still good!!!!! hell yea,I could throw and 12 in my car.... but thats to much.. :0


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 02:06 PM~7044946
> *I got lots of picturtes of cars and of the fam.....
> We had to gut my hydros and start over again.. The batterys were to big and the pumps were to close to put  in the batterys....  So it took 2 days insteed of 1,But that shit is almost done...  O  like i said the batterys ,I tested them,,,,,,,  5 of 6 of the old batterys are still good!!!!!  hell yea,I could throw and 12 in my car.... but thats to much..  :0
> *


Yo i might need to buy one or two once i test mine if you have the good one's for sale jusy let me know and i will let you know when i test mine but i know for sure i have at least one bad one


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

WHAT'S GOING ON WITH THE PLAQUES?????????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 21 2007, 11:29 AM~7045074
> *Yo i might need to buy one or two once i test mine if you have the good one's for sale jusy let me know and i will let you know when i test mine but i know for sure i have at least one bad one
> *


BUy one????? dont make me Slap you... :0 :biggrin: I got u homie!!! thats how we do it..


----------



## supersick65 (Jul 23, 2006)

Was up Dave..Was up all :wave:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 03:36 PM~7045504
> *BUy one?????  dont make me Slap you...  :0  :biggrin:    I got u homie!!! thats how we do it..
> *


Good shit i appreciate it but like i said i need to test them to see for sure cause they are going on 3 years old


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 03:26 PM~7045460
> *WHAT'S GOING ON WITH THE PLAQUES?????????
> *


Dirty is getting ahold of tonight we have been trying since we came over but he's been at work and sleeping so hopefully tomorrow we will be going out there


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 21 2007, 06:12 PM~7046478
> *Dirty is getting ahold of tonight we have been trying since we came over but he's been at work and sleeping so hopefully tomorrow we will be going out there
> *


no rush just curious...thought you guys was getting one made that day..it's all good i just hope his dad can do it that will be tight as hell.....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supersick65_@Jan 21 2007, 05:16 PM~7046114
> *Was up Dave..Was up all  :wave:
> *


whats up


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 21 2007, 07:15 PM~7046878
> *no rush just curious...thought you guys was getting one made that day..it's all good i just hope his dad can do it that will be tight as hell.....
> *


Yeah that will be tight and cheap


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

WASSSS up!!! :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 21 2007, 04:16 PM~7046889
> *whats up
> *


YOU UGLY MUTANT!!!!! I want that gold Untouchable wheel... dont fuck around and grip that for me..... I will put that bitch in the drop when its done :0


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 08:05 PM~7047221
> *WASSSS up!!!  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

Untouchables,

untouchable,

Untouched,

untouch,

unto,

un,

done when my car hits the street.... lmfao.....just playing yall and keep up the good shit..........


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monoxide_@Jan 21 2007, 09:20 PM~7047710
> *Untouchables,
> 
> untouchable,
> ...


what up lonnnie?


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

what up mike mike


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

Yo i might be on a secret mission yall you will bout it soon hope it works out it will be good shit


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

Whats uo kenny b how you been?


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monoxide_@Jan 21 2007, 09:30 PM~7047809
> *Whats uo kenny b  how you been?
> *


I'm good frame guy! :biggrin:


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

lol......... nice one i bought a 78 cutty instead frame is mint so is body getting rid of 79


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

hey i need doors for a 88 monte carlo ls..... keep your ears open for me


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monoxide_@Jan 21 2007, 06:51 PM~7047967
> *hey i need doors for a 88 monte carlo ls.....  keep your ears open for me
> *


I saw a guy on here parting a monte ss and he had solid doors.Ill find the link..

Here penguin! :biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...6&#entry7044936


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

I have the chance to get a 67 buick gs that's clean for allmost the same price i would be paying to get the mally painted so i might not be having the malibu any more we'll see i go look at it tomorrow at 5:30 so hopefully it's real clean


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 21 2007, 07:06 PM~7048066
> *I have the chance to get a 67 buick gs that's clean for allmost the same price i would be paying to get the mally painted so i might not be having the malibu any more we'll see i go look at it tomorrow at 5:30 so hopefully it's real clean
> *


Good luck bro...if you need any help.. let me know..im down for whatever! :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 10:14 PM~7048115
> *Good luck bro...if you need any help.. let me know..im down for whatever!  :biggrin:
> *


Good shit i'm just thinking that it's a fast back and i don't think it will look right with switch's but we'll see like i said i haven't even seen the car yet


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

If you dont want to switch it up... That ok ,u can bounce mine this year when i floss
the hardtop.... I love to share! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

your your rims real dayton 13s?


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 10:19 PM~7048152
> *If you dont want to switch it up... That ok ,u can bounce mine this year when i floss
> the hardtop....  I love to share!  :biggrin:
> *


Nice, if i don't think it will look ok then i probally won't get it but then again it's a old school


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes-I prefer old schools,but All cars have something nice to them.. well aleast MOST..


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 10:24 PM~7048188
> *Yes-I prefer old schools,but All cars have something nice to them.. well aleast MOST..
> *


True true i've had the mally since 01 so maybe it's time for a change


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Aslong as u trade up its fun... Sucks to get the lower end.. lol..
ask my boy stew,he can keep a car... :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 21 2007, 07:24 PM~7048193
> *True true i've had the mally since 01 so maybe it's time for a change
> *


If you trade up.. Tell him we got some clean 13 inch bolt ons for him..lol


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monoxide_@Jan 21 2007, 06:51 PM~7047967
> *hey i need doors for a 88 monte carlo ls.....  keep your ears open for me
> *


If you end up getting those doors-I want the seats,so im going to ride with ya.They are in indiana,so its not to far. :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 10:26 PM~7048218
> *If you trade up.. Tell him we got some clean 13 inch bolt ons for him..lol
> *


He don't want to trade cause he says he is getting out of the whole lowriding schene he's more into bikes now


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Alot of people are,that and big rims statis... its all good. Im just looking to pawn off the great looking bolt ons....lol.. U know :biggrin: If my boy doesnt buy the grand prix,I will have my 14 inch daytons back CHEAP.. :0 JUst will need new tires.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

I definetly would miss this if i got rid of it tho


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

I really don't like the front end of that 67 buick, i just searched some photo's on photobucket and saw a couple of them


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

this one??


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 11:08 PM~7048630
> *this one??
> 
> 
> ...


Very simular to that one, i'm just not a big fan of that front end for lowrider statis anyways


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I bet thats worth some cheadar... not saying the mallys not. 



HI VIRGIE!!!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Virgie is too good to come ever to my house...COME control your girl... :0


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

what up dave? Where did Mike go???????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 08:19 PM~7048797
> *what up dave? Where did Mike go???????
> *


Pm control center......


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 11:19 PM~7048793
> *Virgie is too good to come ever to my house...COME control your girl...  :0
> *



Why is she whooping your ass again? :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Where is Wayne at??? now that its quite and can work... hes gone... :uh: 

:roflmao: figures.. there nothing he can break.... :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 08:21 PM~7048817
> *Why is she whooping your ass again? :roflmao:
> *


I SWEAR.. you f#^$ing women are nuts... Are u guys ever realy happpy???? NO 
:roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

He's in the room resting before he has to go to work.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 08:23 PM~7048856
> *He's in the room resting before he has to go to work.
> *


Thats what hes always doing...  LAZY


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 11:23 PM~7048853
> *I SWEAR.. you f#^$ing women are nuts... Are u guys ever realy happpy???? NO
> :roflmao:
> *


First off really is spelled w/ 2 l's not 1. Second yes, there are times we are really happy, it's when guys aren't f**cking with us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

What's up mike. I answered your question on myspace. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 08:25 PM~7048887
> *First off really is spelled w/ 2 l's not 1. Second yes, there are times we are really happy, it's when guys aren't f**cking with us!!!!!!!!!
> *


Get real.... This is my conclusion... If you are nice to women they treat u like shit,If you are mean they are nice...... WTF!!!!! its true..


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

If you want message me your e mail and password and i can do it for u tomorrow after work.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 08:27 PM~7048938
> *If you want message me your e mail and password and i can do it for u tomorrow after work.
> *


Yea mine is shitty too.......


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave: Hi virgie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 11:27 PM~7048934
> *Get real.... This is my conclusion... If you are nice to women they treat u like shit,If you are mean they are nice...... WTF!!!!!  its true..
> *


I call bullshit!!!!!!!!! When u think your nice, your truely being an "asshole" and when u think that your being mean, your actually being nice. Men r fucked up that way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 11:27 PM~7048938
> *If you want message me your e mail and password and i can do it for u tomorrow after work.
> *


ok i will message you on myspace with it


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

The pic in your avaitar the one you want?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 08:29 PM~7048960
> *I call bullshit!!!!!!!!! When u think your nice, your truely being an "asshole" and when u think that your being mean, your actually being nice. Men r fucked up that way!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I thought u was just saying me... AN ASSHOLE..
I was going to say thanks! And u know this GIRL!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 11:26 PM~7048904
> *What's up mike. I answered your question on myspace.  :biggrin:
> *


I didn't get a message from you on myspace for some reason


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Do you want your car for you layout too Dave? I dont remember how I got Waynes the way I did, so you guys may have to settle w/ the way i did our space.


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

yeah that one will work


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 08:33 PM~7049024
> *Do you want your car for you layout too Dave? I dont remember how I got Waynes the way I did, so you guys may have to settle w/ the way i did our space.
> *


Unacceptable.. you are just trying to hate for your man.. Do it right virgie.... :0

Dont make me come ver there and pull your HAIR!!!!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 11:33 PM~7049024
> *Do you want your car for you layout too Dave? I dont remember how I got Waynes the way I did, so you guys may have to settle w/ the way i did our space.
> *


That's fine with me i just need to change it up a lil it's been the same forever


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 11:34 PM~7049042
> *Unacceptable.. you are just trying to hate for your man.. Do it right virgie....  :0
> *



What the hell r u talking about????????? I was up at 6:30 am fucking w/ ours. Its been a long ass time since I did his.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey tell Wayne to go wash his PURPLE car!!! :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 21 2007, 11:35 PM~7049055
> *That's fine with me i just need to change it up a lil it's been the same forever
> *


N E thing in mind for where your contacting table info?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 08:36 PM~7049065
> *What the hell r u talking about????????? I was up at 6:30 am fucking w/ ours. Its been a long ass time since I did his.
> *


 excuses are like 64s U know...everyone has 1 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 11:38 PM~7049096
> *N E thing in mind for where your contacting table info?
> *


I think i can do all that i just cant figure out how to set a pic of my car as my lay out


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 11:37 PM~7049086
> *Hey tell Wayne to go wash his PURPLE car!!!  :roflmao:
> *



Always talking shit, Your name shouldn't be "Discount Dave" it should be " Bitter and always talking shit Dave" Ps. Wayne's gonna kick your ass for calling his car purple. :roflmao:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 11:38 PM~7049101
> *excuses are like 64s U know...everyone has 1  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Well lets see, I dont have a 64, therefore no excuses are needed. Im not HELLA BITCH for nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Send me your info, I can probably set up something real quick while were just bullshitting.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 08:40 PM~7049127
> *Always talking shit, Your name shouldn't be "Discount Dave" it should be " Bitter and always talking shit Dave"  Ps. Wayne's gonna kick your ass for calling his car purple. :roflmao:
> *


Hes too slow to catch me and dirty already called it purple yesterday!! :0 :rofl:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 08:42 PM~7049151
> *Send me your info, I can probably set up something real quick while were just bullshitting.
> *


You work for the state...... WHAT else do u do????????


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 11:43 PM~7049152
> *Hes too slow to catch me and dirty already called it purple yesterday!!  :0  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: I know, he didn't catch it till after they left too. It was funny as hell!!!!!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 11:43 PM~7049165
> *You work for the state...... WHAT else do u do????????
> *


You'd be surprised, I'm very talented! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 08:45 PM~7049184
> *You'd be surprised, I'm very talented! :biggrin:
> *


You dont cook???? Your man all hungary,losing weight... FEED THE MAN..


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

i just pm'd you virgie


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 11:47 PM~7049214
> *You dont cook????  Your man all hungary,losing weight... FEED THE MAN..
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCK YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I dont know where the hell your looking cuz that fucker is very healthy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 08:49 PM~7049243
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCK YOU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I dont know where the hell your looking cuz that fucker is very healthy!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Backup staorage-That ****** huge... Cornbread mule....


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I can go anytime tomorrow MIke.. Nicoles day off is tomorrow.. So anytime! :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 11:53 PM~7049314
> *I can go anytime tomorrow MIke.. Nicoles day off is tomorrow.. So anytime!  :biggrin:
> *


kool i think dirty is going to go with me the car belongs to my boy mcnamar i'm sure you know him or know about him he's the one that's suppose to paint my car


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

I need a better pic, All i can do is get it to repeat itself.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Sam, How's it going? :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 21 2007, 08:55 PM~7049336
> *kool i think dirty is going to go with me the car belongs to my boy mcnamar i'm sure you know him or know about him he's the one that's suppose to paint my car
> *


Thats tight... Yea i know Brian,He came to my boy brian perkins shop and I acsadently pulled my gun on him.Hes a cool guy! he had many nice cars!


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 09:18 PM~7049701
> *Hey Sam, How's it going? :biggrin:
> *


HEY WHATS UP HOW ARE YA DOING GET READY FOR THE SEASON


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elchulo1982_@Jan 21 2007, 09:35 PM~7049933
> *HEY WHATS UP HOW ARE YA DOING GET READY FOR THE SEASON
> *


Was up Sam! u know it! well trying.. LOL. :wave:


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

any body still here


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Lott on the bottom of your screen,It tell you whos in the rooom.... :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 22 2007, 12:34 AM~7049922
> *Thats tight... Yea i know Brian,He came to my boy brian perkins shop and I acsadently pulled my gun on him.Hes a cool guy! he had many nice cars!
> *


Yeah i know perkins are you talking about that shop he had right there on mlk by haag


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes sir! The grand prix was the nicest car to ever come out that shop... Have u seen B around... I know he got out of jail,I wonder if he went back.. :dunno:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning! :wave:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 22 2007, 10:03 AM~7052281
> *Good morning!  :wave:
> *


Good morning


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 11:37 PM~7049086
> *Hey tell Wayne to go wash his PURPLE car!!!  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 11:41 PM~7049141
> *Well lets see, I dont have a 64, therefore no excuses are needed. Im not HELLA BITCH for nothing.  :biggrin:
> *


64 PANEL TRUCK :uh: HELLO


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 21 2007, 11:40 PM~7049127
> *Always talking shit, Your name shouldn't be "Discount Dave" it should be " Bitter and always talking shit Dave"  Ps. Wayne's gonna kick your ass for calling his car purple. :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 22 2007, 11:10 AM~7053844
> *X2
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Come on and catch me fucker...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 22 2007, 02:47 AM~7051373
> *Yes sir! The grand prix was the nicest car to ever come out that shop...  Have u seen B around... I know he got out of jail,I wonder if he went back..  :dunno:
> *


I SEEN HIM A FEW DAYS AGO,DRIVING DOWN THE STREET....SAID WHATS UP THATS IT???


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Thats one ugly red haired mother fucker... but hes still my boy... Kinda like someone else! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 22 2007, 02:12 PM~7053853
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    Come on and catch me fucker...
> *


OH I CAN CATCH U.....I'LL JUST WAIT TILL IT'S REALLY WINDY OUT SO IT'LL BLOW YOUR ASS BACK TO ME... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 22 2007, 11:15 AM~7053881
> *OH I CAN CATCH U.....I'LL JUST WAIT TILL IT'S REALLY WINDY OUT SO IT'LL BLOW YOUR ASS BACK TO ME... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck you..... :biggrin: HEY MAN-CAN I GET THAT TITLE?????? U got that car the old way huh???lol :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

SHIT I WOKE UP LATE AND DIDNT GET WAYNE TO SCHOOL ........ :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I was late too.. lol.. but i got her there on time..barely! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 22 2007, 11:10 AM~7053841
> *64 PANEL TRUCK :uh: HELLO
> *


64 WAGON HELLO.... I will post pictures! Soon.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 22 2007, 02:18 PM~7053897
> *fuck you.....    :biggrin:  HEY MAN-CAN I GET THAT TITLE??????  U got that car the old way huh???lol  :roflmao:
> *


I GOT IT .....U NEED TO REMIND ME CAUSE I ONLY GOT HALF A SHIFTER BACK... :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I dont know nothing about it I was Joking.. Do u need me to get something for you? :dunno:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

NAW.. HE KNOWS WHAT I NEED ,ITS JUST NOT ON STU'S TOP PRIORITY LIST..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

I MIGHT HAVE TO GO TO EATON RAPIDS TODAY....TOO GET MY 3 -TWELVES...AND CHECK OUT MY WHEEL...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

OK-On another note..... Where is my wheel??Steering wheel? Did ya hollar for me?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 22 2007, 11:26 AM~7053952
> *I MIGHT HAVE TO GO TO EATON RAPIDS TODAY....TOO GET MY 3 -TWELVES...AND CHECK OUT MY WHEEL...
> *


Tight-BIrd wants to know if you want that box...U know which 1.. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

IM GONNA TAKE MY SKINNY AS A SHOWER....I'LL GET BACK ON HERE IN A FEW :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :tongue:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 22 2007, 02:27 PM~7053960
> *OK-On another note..... Where is my wheel??Steering wheel? Did ya hollar for me?
> *


I SAID DUDE MIGHT HAVE ANOTHER GOLD ONE BUT I DONT KNOW 4 SURE.....


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 22 2007, 11:30 AM~7053981
> *I SAID DUDE MIGHT HAVE ANOTHER GOLD ONE BUT I DONT KNOW 4 SURE.....
> *


Thats 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up wayne?


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

I just went and looked at that 67 and it's nice as hell i would be stupid as hell not to get it


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

u mean im bout to buy a 67 buick!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 21 2007, 10:43 PM~7049152
> *Hes too slow to catch me and dirty already called it purple yesterday!!  :0  :rofl:
> *


its not purple???? :uh: :uh:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Jan 22 2007, 04:30 PM~7056302
> *its not purple???? :uh:  :uh:
> *


Hes going to kill you bro!..... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 22 2007, 03:57 PM~7055979
> *I just went and looked at that 67 and it's nice as hell i would be stupid as hell not to get it
> *


 :thumbsup: NIce!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey what are your plans with your old batterys cause i'm thinking about putting some juice on this bad boy :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Jan 22 2007, 07:27 PM~7056267
> *u mean im bout to buy a 67 buick!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I see you got jokes :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 22 2007, 05:53 PM~7057135
> *Hey what are your plans with your old batterys cause i'm thinking about putting some juice on this bad boy :biggrin:
> *


HOw many do u need? That would be the only car out there like that! Nice!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Jan 22 2007, 07:30 PM~7056302
> *its not purple???? :uh:  :uh:
> *


purple.......purple tint too it...but not purple.....fuck u ass :biggrin: YOU WAS LOOKIN AT THE WRONG ANGLE :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 22 2007, 03:12 PM~7054226
> *What up wayne?
> *


what up :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 22 2007, 08:31 PM~7058592
> *what up :biggrin:
> *


was going on... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

chillen..about to crash out.... :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good Night Fam..... lol night Wayne.. :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Good morning!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

whats cracking boyz.. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 23 2007, 08:21 AM~7061246
> *Good morning!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


morning......


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jan 23 2007, 08:23 AM~7061248
> *whats cracking boyz.. :biggrin:
> *


whats up with you homeboy? everything good?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning! :wave: 
Baby still sick....
Girl is still a bitch...
I was hitting switches in the garage last night.... :0 
Cant wait for warm days! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

I WISH I KEPT MY 8 THIS COLOR.....DAVE :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 23 2007, 10:14 AM~7061451
> *Good morning!  :wave:
> Baby still sick....
> Girl is still a bitch...
> ...


HELL YEAH ...NEED TO SLOW THAT SHIT DOWN A BIT.....BUT ON THAT ONE PUMP MAY NEED TO OPEN IT A LITTLE MORE TO GET IT TO DUMP????DONT KNOW :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

see dirty d dont like us dave....


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up everybody


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 23 2007, 10:50 AM~7061565
> *What up everybody
> *


WHAT UP????U GOT THE DAY OFF TODAY?


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 23 2007, 11:05 AM~7061611
> *WHAT UP????U GOT THE DAY OFF TODAY?
> *


Yes sir i have sun mon tue off until next week then i will have sun tue wed off


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 23 2007, 01:12 PM~7063917
> *Talk to your boy... Hes the one who cant drive and ran it into your house!  :0
> *


i'm not the one who ripped him off by trying to "hook him up"so that larry wouldn't lose his shop and you didn't have no where to take your car....I took care of what i said i would do...didn't tell him to paint it that color either, also didn't paint the car...talk to your boy!! :angry: Then you wonder why this won't die :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 23 2007, 07:23 AM~7061469
> *HELL YEAH ...NEED TO SLOW THAT SHIT DOWN A BIT.....BUT ON THAT ONE PUMP MAY NEED TO OPEN IT A LITTLE MORE TO GET IT TO DUMP????DONT KNOW :uh:
> *


Its all good,blue will come fix it... I was hitting them last night and I think Im going to roll with 14s because that shit looks like it would ride on the rim.. :0


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What it do?


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

wuts up guys


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: was going on Mike..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life+Jan 23 2007, 01:12 PM~7063917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





   WHY


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jan 23 2007, 06:32 PM~7064891
> *i'm not the one who ripped him off by trying to "hook him up"so that larry wouldn't lose his shop and you didn't have no where to take your car....I took care of what i said i would do...didn't tell him to paint it that color either, also didn't paint the car...talk to your boy!!  :angry: Then you wonder why this won't die :angry:
> *


u need to chill out lipe and dave.......your gonna get yourselfs in trouble...this signature game needs to stop....the fake part.????? who's that blow to.....all this shit is about some bullshit wiper motor assembly that got lost not stole=misplaced in that whole process....did you check around over here in the garage??? and the damn stool,air compressor deal.....the really fucked up part is that you still have the stool,right...that air compressor got broke chance fixed it.....fine...all this hatred towards each other over peanuts....pull the wool from over your eyes and see the whole picture....lipe..dave helped you alot before we even was in this car club shit remember...dave lipe came and helped you out alot too.....all it was is that when it came down too it instead of staying neutral when the beef was on was that you chose to go with chance and that kinda hurt everybody....but chance i love him to death,he's a real good guy,so is dave, and you........but to sum it up it's all my fault for getting you involed in this car club shit and for caring about all you guys and trying to smooth things out.....so as of now it's over..i dont give a shit what happens no more...im out of it...nobody likes me and im use to that so i'll rock my cloudy ass 4dr car and be happy....... a.k.a a fake lowrider....


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah this internet shit is stressing me out......man up face to face or something....these cars are just cars.....lets fix'em up and just ride .....fuck a trophy....im glad to have got some but it's not the point, i wanna ride this year..lets hop that bitch going down ceader st. thats my goal once i get this money and im gonna build me a street machine and represent on the street......im gonna have to buy alot of reading material to build it but hey at least i'll be the one doing it....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jan 24 2007, 03:45 AM~7069384
> *     WHY
> *


hey chance i aint got the money for those bags right now but i will have some soon..so go ahead and let your boy get'em....i think im just gonna leave my shit the way it is......thanks for thinking about me on that shit ......


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up wayne?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

how you guys gonna let your V.P. be v.p. with a fake lowrider???????wtf


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 24 2007, 11:35 AM~7070445
> *What up wayne?
> *


whats up????


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 24 2007, 11:38 AM~7070469
> *whats up????
> *


Shit just chillen before work..


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

lets me know when dirty is done with that plaque so i can give it back to chappi


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll try to get ahold of today and see what's going on


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 24 2007, 11:38 AM~7070481
> *Shit just chillen before work..
> *


hell yeah im about to take my son to school here in a minute.....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 24 2007, 11:41 AM~7070496
> *I'll try to get ahold of today and see what's going on
> *


no big rush just i aint heard from him to see if the guy can do it or not....the point is it.s not mine . :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

where did you go dave?????????baldy where you at?????j/p


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Right right i know he's been trying to get ahold of the guy but i haven't even heard from dirty in couple of days so hopefully he got ahold of him


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 24 2007, 11:45 AM~7070529
> *Right right i know he's been trying to get ahold of the guy but i haven't even heard from dirty in couple of days so hopefully he got ahold of him
> *


hell yeah...i hope he can make them but im not getting my hopes up...


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

me neither, allright home boy i'm out


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 24 2007, 07:53 AM~7070203
> *u need to chill out lipe and dave.......your gonna get yourselfs in trouble...this signature game needs to stop....the fake part.????? who's that blow to.....all this shit is about some bullshit wiper motor assembly that got lost not stole=misplaced in that whole process....did you check around over here in the garage??? and the damn stool,air compressor deal.....the really fucked up part is that you still have the stool,right...that air compressor got broke chance fixed it.....fine...all this hatred towards each other over peanuts....pull the wool from over your eyes and see the whole picture....lipe..dave helped you alot before we even was in this car club shit remember...dave lipe came and helped you out alot too.....all it was is that when it came down too it instead of staying neutral when the beef was on was that you chose to go with chance and that kinda hurt everybody....but chance i love him to death,he's a real good guy,so is dave, and you........but to sum it up it's all my fault for getting you involed in this car club shit and for caring about all you guys and trying to smooth things out.....so as of now it's over..i dont give a shit what happens no more...im out of it...nobody likes me and im use to that so i'll rock my cloudy ass 4dr car and be happy....... a.k.a a fake lowrider....
> *



Wayne... the fake thing has nothing to do with you... I have no problems letting shit go, its the shit like that post that Dave made that sparks shit. We all are guilty of talking shit and fucking around on the internet, but I agree with you.. time to grow the fuck up.. we are all men and women here..not kids.. I am sorry that you are hurt about Lipe leaving the club with me.. This shit is the reason he did.. We are all where we are and I dont think any of us are changing so its time to get used to it.. Lipe is my best friend..period!! No one will change that.. He is just like George to me... he is the only Family I had when George and my dad both left out and I was here by myself again.. All the beef may not ever go away, but we can all be cool with eachother.. No one here is better than the next person.. we all have our life struggles and bullshit. All this internet shit does is add to the stress level of all of us...I am ending this book now sorry UCC for posting this up in your thread but what are we going to do???? LET IT GO or like Wayne said if you got a problem meet up face to face and deal with it.. If you cant meet up face to face with the person you are talking shit to I guess you should not be talking shit over a computer...Wayne you will allways be a friend to me... same with other people in your club.. I am out..........Peace Chance


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 24 2007, 08:36 AM~7070453
> *how you guys gonna let your V.P. be v.p. with a fake lowrider???????wtf
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 24 2007, 07:53 AM~7070203
> *u need to chill out lipe and dave.......your gonna get yourselfs in trouble...this signature game needs to stop....the fake part.????? who's that blow to.....all this shit is about some bullshit wiper motor assembly that got lost not stole=misplaced in that whole process....did you check around over here in the garage??? and the damn stool,air compressor deal.....the really fucked up part is that you still have the stool,right...that air compressor got broke chance fixed it.....fine...all this hatred towards each other over peanuts....pull the wool from over your eyes and see the whole picture....lipe..dave helped you alot before we even was in this car club shit remember...dave lipe came and helped you out alot too.....all it was is that when it came down too it instead of staying neutral when the beef was on was that you chose to go with chance and that kinda hurt everybody....but chance i love him to death,he's a real good guy,so is dave, and you........but to sum it up it's all my fault for getting you involed in this car club shit and for caring about all you guys and trying to smooth things out.....so as of now it's over..i dont give a shit what happens no more...im out of it...nobody likes me and im use to that so i'll rock my cloudy ass 4dr car and be happy....... a.k.a a fake lowrider....
> *


wayne you know i got nothing but love for you, i had made this clear before..all that time working on our cars and going to the gut in the back seat...these problems were caused for a different reasons..i'm willing to let this go for you unk, but still that fake thing was not directed towards you and you know that...well i guess its time to let this go and all stay neutral, but you know you can't get rid of me because i live next door. :biggrin:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

i took it out there monday hes drawing the sighn into the program then he can give it back to me.


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jan 24 2007, 01:13 PM~7071162
> *  :dunno:
> *


He's talking about himself :uh:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Jan 24 2007, 03:12 PM~7072302
> *i took it out there monday hes drawing the sighn into the program then he can give it back to me.
> *



SWEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

I just want to say I LOVE all of you and am here if ANY of you guys need anything. :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up everybody? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Jan 24 2007, 03:12 PM~7072302
> *i took it out there monday hes drawing the sighn into the program then he can give it back to me.
> *


hell yeah.not a problem


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dave......................................where you at fucker????? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 23 2007, 06:41 PM~7064947
> *Its all good,blue will come fix it... I was hitting them last night and I think Im going to roll with 14s because that shit looks like it would ride on the rim..  :0
> *


yeah it might tuck'em...size of tires is what u gotta watch???


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Jan 24 2007, 08:15 PM~7074814
> *I just want to say I LOVE all of you and am here if ANY of you guys need anything. :biggrin:
> *


aaawwww,suck up


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 25 2007, 12:24 AM~7077418
> *aaawwww,suck up
> *


HELLO DAVE


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Good morning to everybody!!!!
What up lipe?


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 25 2007, 07:38 AM~7080243
> *Good morning to everybody!!!!
> What up lipe?
> *


chillin


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jan 25 2007, 10:28 AM~7080198
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *


now thats what im talking about...thats the shit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

now i got to get it made and mount that shit :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

got my w2's last night .....fuckers had them since monday asses but i cant file till virgie does :angry:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 25 2007, 12:56 PM~7081126
> *now i got to get it made and mount that shit :biggrin:
> *


Yess sirrrr


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dave i need to find a driver side fender for that 68.....i been looking for a hour and i cant seem to find one ....so mr.computer can ya help me out seeing how i cant use this damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 25 2007, 01:01 PM~7081165
> *Yess sirrrr
> *


whats up mike.....you get that code for myspace?????


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 25 2007, 02:59 PM~7082165
> *whats up mike.....you get that code for myspace?????
> *


Your girl did it for it's a little blury but it's the shit


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah i'll check it out she might need to re-size it smaller


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

I think dave is MIA!!!!!???????


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 25 2007, 03:03 PM~7082204
> *I think dave is MIA!!!!!???????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah it's way too big.... :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 25 2007, 03:03 PM~7082204
> *I think dave is MIA!!!!!???????
> *


dave grimes????he's sick as hell


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 25 2007, 03:05 PM~7082226
> *yeah it's way too big.... :uh:
> *


What do drive at work is it a flatbed or can you get a flatbed????


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 25 2007, 03:06 PM~7082235
> *dave grimes????he's sick as hell
> *


Ahh i see


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 25 2007, 03:06 PM~7082239
> *What do drive at work is it a flatbed or can you get a flatbed????
> *


shit i can drive anything with wheels....and some without depends on the situation.... :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 25 2007, 03:09 PM~7082267
> *shit i can drive anything with wheels....and some without depends on the situation.... :biggrin:
> *


I was just curious cause we need to get dirty's cutty to the north side so we can put my mally in his garage and start guttin it


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 25 2007, 03:10 PM~7082277
> *I was just curious cause we need to get dirty's cutty to the north side so we can put my mally in his garage and start guttin it
> *


hell yeah...after midnight its all good


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 25 2007, 12:03 PM~7082204
> *I think dave is MIA!!!!!???????
> *


NOpe just on the toilet! :barf: :tears:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 25 2007, 12:10 PM~7082277
> *I was just curious cause we need to get dirty's cutty to the north side so we can put my mally in his garage and start guttin it
> *


Thats what I do bro... Tear it down,Tape,reaasemble.. :biggrin: Hollar if you want help! ofcourse when I can get off the toilet! :tears:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 25 2007, 06:04 PM~7084059
> *Thats what I do bro... Tear it down,Tape,reaasemble..  :biggrin:    Hollar if you want help! ofcourse when I can get off the toilet!  :tears:
> *


Thanx dave


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

morning fuckers :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 25 2007, 09:03 PM~7087921
> *Thanx dave
> *


 :thumbsup: NO problem bro!  Im starting to feel beter is shouldnt be but maybe 1 more day.. NOw my girl is sick. Hollar! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 26 2007, 05:46 AM~7091101
> *morning fuckers :biggrin:
> *


Good morning!!! NO thrown up or sharting here! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey Chance- I got some window felts that go to that 50.George had given them to me after the car went up north.I was cleaning garage and found them.So when ever you need them,hollar. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 25 2007, 09:54 AM~7081109
> *now thats what im talking about...thats the shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That is tight.You could post that right in front of the driveway!It would be true. :roflmao: But myself I wouldnt post that in the hood.. WE could use that at car shows,if we parked next to each other.. :thumbsup:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Good morning every body


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT for the fam  :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 26 2007, 09:45 AM~7092375
> *TTT for the fam   :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


Did you get the buick?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 26 2007, 06:57 AM~7091270
> *Hey Chance- I got some window felts that go to that 50.George had given them to me after the car went up north.I was cleaning garage and found them.So when ever you need them,hollar. :biggrin:
> *



 cool


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jan 26 2007, 03:15 PM~7093875
> * cool
> *


holy shit........whats up chance....yeah that 8 needs some love dont it.... :uh: im still contiplating it though :dunno:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 26 2007, 09:16 AM~7091135
> *Good morning!!!  NO thrown up or sharting here!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :nono: no more sharting,at least your feeling better...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 26 2007, 12:52 PM~7094327
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :nono: no more sharting,at least your feeling better...
> *


Yes sir... but now my girl has it... Me and Jeanette is beter almost.. Cierra is yet to be determinded.. Hopeing not! .. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

aNYONE GOT A 10INCH CYLINDER? I need to get 1 or a set of 12s... :0


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

i got one!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Jan 26 2007, 03:04 PM~7095537
> *i got one!!!!!
> *


Bring it over fucker!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

why u gotta be calling me names????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Jan 26 2007, 04:50 PM~7096402
> *why u gotta be calling me names????
> *


Thanks Dirty!


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 26 2007, 05:53 PM~7095430
> *aNYONE GOT A 10INCH CYLINDER? I need to get 1 or a set of 12s...  :0
> *


I have 2 sets of cylinders, I need to measure them. 1 set of coil-over side ports (reds),and 1` set of cce.


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 25 2007, 03:10 PM~7082277
> *I was just curious cause we need to get dirty's cutty to the north side so we can put my mally in his garage and start guttin it
> *


How far r u guttin? I have a header panel with composite lights that I made! Had it on my 81.


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

looks like 12's


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

They look old but they r new! I think they got wet!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 26 2007, 05:53 PM~7095430
> *aNYONE GOT A 10INCH CYLINDER? I need to get 1 or a set of 12s...  :0
> *


i got a 10.....but you cant have it i dont get down like that.....thats just wrong dog we need to talk now your looking for two 12'z... :uh: j/p :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 27 2007, 03:50 AM~7100168
> *looks like 12's
> 
> 
> ...


better get them dave......whats up kenny?you moved over by waverly high school??? :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 27 2007, 03:19 AM~7100065
> *How far r u guttin? I have a header panel with composite lights that I made! Had it on my 81.
> *


I'm gutting it to put it all on my 67 but thanx tho i appreciate it


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 26 2007, 01:04 PM~7092554
> *Did you get the buick?
> *


Not yet but soon


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Jan 26 2007, 07:50 PM~7096402
> *why u gotta be calling me names????
> *


Dirty get ahold of your uncle for me and hit me up to let me know wassup thanx homie


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HEY GUYS, LAZERWORKS JUST SENT ME A QUOTE FOR $150 PER PLAQUE. DIRTY WHAT'S GOING ON W/ YOUR PEEPS????? FIND OUT SO WE CAN ALL DECIDE WHAT TO DO. 

THE PLAQUE WOULD RESEMBLE OUR ORIGINAL ONE AND COULD BE DONE IN CHROME, GOLD OR BOTH.

PS. THIS IS VIRGIE, FORGOT TO LOG OUT OF WAYNE'S SCREEN NAME.


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 27 2007, 12:50 AM~7100168
> *looks like 12's
> 
> 
> ...


WAs up brother! What do u want for them?I need those to power 3. :cheesy: 
So hollar at me we can work something out..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

WAS up everyone! :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 27 2007, 12:50 AM~7100168
> *looks like 12's
> 
> 
> ...


You are the man Kenny... If you ever need anything or help just HOLLAR!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 27 2007, 10:51 PM~7104952
> *You are the man Kenny... If you ever need anything or help just HOLLAR!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


It's all good! I'm sure we'll get em up on something later down the line! :thumbsup:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

I got a lot of s#!*, how about these!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 27 2007, 09:01 PM~7105053
> *It's all good! I'm sure we'll get em up on something later down the line! :thumbsup:
> *


Im sure! :biggrin: are those zenith? The spinners? I like your engraved ones! :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Wayne here are some places to start looking for 68 parts...

http://www.lategreatchevy.com/?cm_mmc=Goog...000000000000009

http://store.shermanparts.com/cgi-bin/sher...tml?img_num=736

:0 :0 :0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1968-Impala...VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Jan 28 2007, 07:05 AM~7107221
> *Wayne here are some places to start looking for 68 parts...
> 
> http://www.lategreatchevy.com/?cm_mmc=Goog...000000000000009
> ...


thanks man.... :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good Sunday Everyone! :wave:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up D?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

JUst chilling,been fixing the dros and putting that car back toghter! When u getting the buick?


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Hopefully within a week, i'm hoping anywayz you know


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 28 2007, 01:51 PM~7108996
> *Hopefully within a week, i'm hoping anywayz you know
> *


Tight-let me know if you need help! :biggrin: If this shitty snow would ever stop!!! :uh:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 28 2007, 05:46 PM~7109470
> *Tight-let me know if you need help!  :biggrin:    If this shitty snow would ever stop!!!  :uh:
> *


Right, i definetly can't wait until spring


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 28 2007, 05:46 PM~7109470
> *Tight-let me know if you need help!  :biggrin:    If this shitty snow would ever stop!!!  :uh:
> *


only gonna get colder out.....see why i hate living in michigan......id rather have snow and be decent out than have no snow and freezing hno:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HELLO PEOPLE.....


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What it do everybody :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was going on! fuck the cold,Im working in the gargage everyday.Takes alot of heat though. berrrrrr...


----------



## low67ss (Dec 19, 2005)

Were trying to set up a sledding party for this weekend.. This snow wont stop so let go have some fun! :biggrin: hit up David if you want to go!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

THE 9th ANNUAL MIDWESTSHOWDOWN 07' @ THE MILAN DRAGWAY AUGUST 12th 2007 IN MILAN MICHIGAN. ONE OF IF NOT THE BIGGEST CARSHOW TURN OUTS IN MICHIGAN. LAST YEAR WE HAD SOME OF THE NICEST RIDES IN THE COUNTRY. 250 REGISTERED CARS AND TRUCKS FROM LA,AZ,MI,OH,KY,IL,WI JUST TO NAME A FEW. BIG $$$ HOP COMPETITION AND LOTS OF TROPHIES , AND PRIZES. CHECK OUT IMPORTFX.NET AND SEE THE COMPETITION. 

MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON. ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CONTACT JASON @ 734.560.3440


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

where is every body????????? :dunno:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

BERRRRRR its cold outside... in here tooo.. :biggrin:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

the first plaque will be done this week!!!! the first one will be done in alluminum then they can be done in cast or brass so they can be plated!!! for about 35 -45 bucks will see what happens!!! i need some hoses cheep!!!


----------



## fozz (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice rides


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

how the hell do u post pics???


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Jan 30 2007, 01:42 AM~7125783
> *the first plaque will be done this week!!!! the first one will be done  in alluminum then they can be done in cast or brass so they can be plated!!! for about 35 -45 bucks will see what happens!!! i need some hoses cheep!!!
> *


Tight!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Jan 30 2007, 01:59 AM~7125833
> *how the hell do u post pics???
> *


Easy to post pictures dog! Do u need short or long hoses? I got a cople short 1s. LMK here the link to post http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fozz_@Jan 30 2007, 01:48 AM~7125805
> *Nice rides
> *


THANKS!!!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

GOODMORNING!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low67ss_@Jan 29 2007, 07:05 PM~7120044
> *Were trying to set up a sledding party for this weekend.. This snow wont stop so let go have some fun!  :biggrin: hit up David if you want to go!
> *


that will work


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Jan 30 2007, 04:42 AM~7125783
> *the first plaque will be done this week!!!! the first one will be done  in alluminum then they can be done in cast or brass so they can be plated!!! for about 35 -45 bucks will see what happens!!! i need some hoses cheep!!!
> *


nice!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fozz_@Jan 30 2007, 04:48 AM~7125805
> *Nice rides
> *


thank you.......we try :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

sup fucker! u dont love me no more!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok i see how it is i say good morning and everybody ignores me lol j/k :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 30 2007, 10:38 AM~7126595
> *sup fucker! u dont love me no more!
> *


whats up.....no i just been wanting to go see that 68 out in ovid for sale but we cant go see it till saturday....but then again.... i need to just finish my car first....i got to find a new dash for the yukon....my shit is fucked up :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 30 2007, 10:40 AM~7126615
> *Ok i see how it is i say good morning and everybody ignores me lol j/k :roflmao:
> *


fucking server......whats up homie?????? :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 30 2007, 10:45 AM~7126644
> *fucking server......whats up homie?????? :biggrin:
> *


What up?
What your getting another car?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 30 2007, 10:46 AM~7126649
> *What up?
> What your getting another car?
> *


i want to....i just aint got a whole lot of room to do anything over here....plus once it's done i got no place to put it....so i think im gonna wait....i got to get my bags and a t.v. first....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

DAVE........WTF........were did you go?????? :angry:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm in the same boat man, can't wait until this money comes so i can go get that 67.
When do the new shirts get made?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 30 2007, 10:55 AM~7126696
> *I'm in the same boat man, can't wait until this money comes so i can go get that 67.
> When do the new shirts get made?
> *


thats tight.....shit im not to sure we got to get in touch with the guy and see whats up.....i got to double check and see exactly what we are gonna do.......my mind is blank right now


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I had to go blow up the bathroom :0 :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jan 30 2007, 07:44 AM~7126642
> *whats up.....no i just been wanting to go see that 68 out in ovid for sale but we cant go see it till saturday....but then again.... i need to just finish my car first....i got to find a new dash for the yukon....my shit is fucked up :angry:
> *


I need to go to the junk yard homie! lets go.... zack wants to go to!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 30 2007, 10:08 AM~7126816
> *I need to go to the junk yard homie! lets go....  zack wants to go to!
> *


hes just wants to take the delta there!!!! haha j/k :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Jan 30 2007, 01:32 PM~7129434
> *hes just wants to take the delta there!!!! haha j/k :biggrin:
> *


I think we found your postion in the club... The hat on your icon fits.... your a clownn :0 :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I just traded the guy who I got the monte from, the 13 inch bolt ons for.... my old 14 daytons back.. He will never stops amazing me. :0 :biggrin: Yes I need new tires but atleast there knowck offs! :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 30 2007, 05:43 PM~7130158
> *I just traded the guy who I got the monte from, the 13 inch bolt ons for.... my old 14 daytons back.. He will never stops amazing me.  :0  :biggrin:  Yes I need new tires but atleast there knowck offs!  :biggrin:
> *


Nice gotta love those crack head deals :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Jan 30 2007, 03:09 PM~7130408
> *Nice gotta love those crack head deals :biggrin:
> *


Shit this guy is stone cold no druggs.. everyone thought he was a snich in low4life...
I think hes just crazy!... shit I`ll take em... :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Dirty find out about that 400 for me, thanx homie


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning! :wave:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Jan 31 2007, 09:09 AM~7136357
> *Good morning!  :wave:
> *


Goodmorning


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

HELLO................................................ :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

$$$$


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 31 2007, 11:49 AM~7138510
> *$$$$
> 
> 
> ...


What is that? A steering wheel? whatever it is that shit is tight!


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

SUP EVERYONE.... GOOD TIMES CRUSING TREWW uffin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Jan 31 2007, 09:40 PM~7142345
> *SUP EVERYONE.... GOOD TIMES CRUSING TREWW uffin:
> *


What up good times


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

WAs up GOOD TIMES!!!! was up Steve!!


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

what up dave. Hey you hear anything about those bags for my blazer? ALso whats up with the plaques? Oh yeah Happy Late birthday Virgie!


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey look everyone I Finally got to edit my profile now is everything right on there?
Just thought i get on and say hello to everyone out there


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats happening... good times...dave..mike..steve....nephew... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Jan 31 2007, 02:49 PM~7138510
> *$$$$
> 
> 
> ...


CADILLAC'S FUCKIN SUCK.......................................J/P...is that one of those big ass caddy emblems????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

zach sold his rims to black george......now he wants to go get that 68 fastback from that dude.....


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86blazerslammed_@Feb 1 2007, 12:03 AM~7145316
> *Hey look everyone I Finally got to edit my profile now is everything right on there?
> Just thought i get on and say hello to everyone out there
> *


86blazerslammed</span>

New Member

Posts: 16
Joined: Dec 2006
From: Eaton Rapids/ Lansing
Car Club:<span style=\'color:red\'>Untochables C.C.

wassup steve...might want to fix that..its all good :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 1 2007, 12:57 AM~7145553
> *zach sold his rims to black george......now he wants to go get that 68 fastback from that dude.....
> *



why????


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

because he wants that impala for some reason...... :dunno:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

hey unk...ruben gots his 14's for sale :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Feb 1 2007, 04:02 AM~7145569
> *hey unk...ruben gots his 14's for sale :thumbsup:
> *


how much......i'd like to still get those bags from him ...my shit gets here on the 9th....so see if he still gots the bags....i'd rather roll 13'z w/bags if not 14'z again this year....my shit sits to low with the 13'z..i want to be able to lift it up for driveways and shit....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

IM AT WORK I GOTTA GET OFF HE IM RIGHT ON CAMERA AND THEY DONT WANT US ON THE INTERNET ANYMORE...SOMEONE FUCKED IT UP FOR US...SEE YA


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Good morning every body!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Morning! :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Feb 1 2007, 08:31 AM~7146046
> *Good morning every body!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


SUP :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 1 2007, 09:21 AM~7146114
> *Morning!  :wave:
> *


MORNING... IS THE COAST CLEAR????EVERYBODY DOIN ALRIGHT????NO MORE SICK BABIES,BABY MOMMAS???


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Feb 1 2007, 08:02 AM~7146003
> *ttt
> *


3RD PLACE HERE I COME :biggrin: .............


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 1 2007, 09:53 AM~7146219
> *SUP :biggrin:
> *


Weezy what up homie?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Feb 1 2007, 10:15 AM~7146290
> *Weezy what up homie?
> *


WHATS UP.... :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

shit just chillen sitting here bored as hell befor i have to go to work fun fun lol


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

IS THIS THING GANGSTA OR WHAT..............................


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 1 2007, 10:47 AM~7146412
> *IS THIS THING GANGSTA OR WHAT..............................
> *


Nice


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Feb 1 2007, 10:45 AM~7146405
> *shit just chillen sitting here bored as hell befor i have to go to work fun fun lol
> *


HELL YEAH I JUST GOT OUT OF WORK......MY FEMALE PIT HAD 12 PUPS AND THEY ALL DIED......THATS 1500.00 DOWN THE DRAIN FUCKIN DOG SHE DONT TAKE CARE OF THEM AT ALL....IM GETTING HER ASS FIXED....SHE ATE ONE RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME THAT SHIT WAS NASTY AS HELL :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

IM ABOUT TO CRASH OUT FOR A HOUR SO I'LL HOLLA AT YOU LATER....PEACE OUT..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 1 2007, 07:51 AM~7146438
> *HELL YEAH I JUST GOT OUT OF WORK......MY FEMALE PIT HAD 12 PUPS AND THEY ALL DIED......THATS 1500.00 DOWN THE DRAIN FUCKIN DOG SHE DONT TAKE CARE OF THEM AT ALL....IM GETTING HER ASS FIXED....SHE ATE ONE RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME THAT SHIT WAS NASTY AS HELL :uh:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 1 2007, 06:55 AM~7146226
> *MORNING... IS THE COAST CLEAR????EVERYBODY DOIN ALRIGHT????NO MORE SICK BABIES,BABY MOMMAS???
> *


Yes were all beter thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 1 2007, 10:51 AM~7146438
> *HELL YEAH I JUST GOT OUT OF WORK......MY FEMALE PIT HAD 12 PUPS AND THEY ALL DIED......THATS 1500.00 DOWN THE DRAIN FUCKIN DOG SHE DONT TAKE CARE OF THEM AT ALL....IM GETTING HER ASS FIXED....SHE ATE ONE RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME THAT SHIT WAS NASTY AS HELL :uh:
> *


Damn man that's shitty as hell, if you try again tho let me know i might be interested in one


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

My club is coming down on the 10TH (next saturday). We r supposed to be going bowling with city limits, The invitation is open! :biggrin: Location to be announced!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Feb 1 2007, 08:41 AM~7146759
> *Damn man that's shitty as hell, if you try again tho let me know i might be interested in one
> *


My boy is going to have some blues ones in a couple months... :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Feb 1 2007, 10:32 AM~7147467
> *My club is coming down on the 10TH (next saturday). We r supposed to be going bowling with city limits, The invitation is open! :biggrin:  Location to be announced!
> *


Thanks Kenny just let us know where! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86blazerslammed_@Feb 1 2007, 03:03 AM~7145316
> *Hey look everyone I Finally got to edit my profile now is everything right on there?
> Just thought i get on and say hello to everyone out there
> *



Nope, Untouchable is spelled wrong. Forgot the U in front of the C


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

OH YAH. THAT'S WHAT'S UP. CAN'T WAIT TILL MINE IS UP THERE.


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

THAT'S F**KED UP MAYBE U OUTTA TRY GETTING ONE OF THOSE TACO BELL DOGS INSTEAD OF THEM DOG EATING PIT BULLS.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Dirty-I took out the ten last night... Thanks again for letting me borrow it.I dont know if you are going sledding tomorrow night but the cylinder is here when ever.


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

:barf:


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RESPECT ME O C_@Feb 2 2007, 01:55 AM~7154360
> *:barf:
> *


THAT'S NASTY!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 1 2007, 11:11 AM~7146568
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


x10... :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Feb 1 2007, 01:32 PM~7147467
> *My club is coming down on the 10TH (next saturday). We r supposed to be going bowling with city limits, The invitation is open! :biggrin:  Location to be announced!
> *


 :uh: i got to work on week-ends...but everybody else in my club dont....except mike and steve i think they got to work too...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RESPECT ME O C_@Feb 2 2007, 01:35 AM~7154200
> *THAT'S F**KED UP MAYBE U OUTTA TRY GETTING ONE OF THOSE TACO BELL DOGS INSTEAD OF THEM DOG EATING PIT BULLS.
> *


 thats why we got weezy.....the pug.... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 1 2007, 10:47 AM~7146412
> *IS THIS THING GANGSTA OR WHAT..............................
> *


here she is.... :biggrin:


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey everyone sorry I spelled it wrong but i fixed it now. I didn't double check it sorry for that but I have have it down now :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86blazerslammed_@Feb 2 2007, 01:07 AM~7155105
> *Hey everyone sorry I spelled it wrong but i fixed it now. I didn't double check it sorry for that but I have have it down now  :biggrin:
> *


LOL was up Steve! good job!!! now just take off the S on the end! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good Morning All! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS GOING EVERYONE :cheesy:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

Whats untouchable family? HOw everyone doing out there? Just got on to see if anyone out there. Just wanted to say hi


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

WOOHOO


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

wuts up untoouchables


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up A.I. -LOw4life!-Steve! Virgie! :wave: ITs cold as fuck out there!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Feb 2 2007, 06:35 PM~7160294
> *WOOHOO
> 
> 
> ...


Dan-there is a bad ass grill in the for sale section! Gold and chrome just like you wanted! sick condition too


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey anybody have some power balls for sale? Plus i need some bigger sylinders 14" or 12" either or if you do let me know thanx.
One more thing now that i am a proud owner of a buick i have a problem with my rims, i have the chevy symblem as my knock off so now i need to know if any body is interested in them or for trade? I'll post pics soon!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

I will take a pic of one of those knock off's later today and post it if anybody is interested


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

that bitch is sick.......im not a big fan of buick but thats a nice 2-door....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Feb 3 2007, 09:02 AM~7163707
> *I will take a pic of one of those knock off's later today and post it if anybody is interested
> *


i need to see those ko'z......might want to snag them..........


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dirty -d.....larry called me yesterday said you needed new doors...i got those reagal ones if interested...let me know.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up dave...grimes...called you yesterday...no call back....figures....asshole


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Feb 3 2007, 08:58 AM~7163700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who's that ungly fucker driving it out of the garage?????????????j/p don't get sensitive,just a joke


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah i'm not a big fan of buicks either but it's clean and cheap plus that bitch is gangsta!!!!!!!!!!!!! You got to see it in person


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

my next project....


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

my next project will be a truck to but that won't for a couple of years


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey wayne i forgot they said supreme on them so if you have daytons you probally don't want these


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 3 2007, 07:42 AM~7163859
> *whats up dave...grimes...called you yesterday...no call back....figures....asshole
> *


LOL wow u big fucking mutant! lets play nice fucker! :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Feb 3 2007, 05:58 AM~7163700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT tight as hell,kinda looks like a impala from the side! Im lovein the back window! If wayne doesnt want the k/os then I will check them out! but im not stepping on toes,I got love for everyone!


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 3 2007, 09:44 AM~7163860
> *who's that ungly fucker driving it out of the garage?????????????j/p don't get sensitive,just a joke
> *


r u mad its not purple????


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually he wish's it was PINK!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Feb 3 2007, 11:40 AM~7164053
> *Hey wayne i forgot they said supreme on them so if you have daytons you probally don't want these
> *


i cant afford daytons :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Feb 3 2007, 02:56 PM~7165070
> *r u mad its not purple????
> *


yeah you got me im pissed it's not purple......lapis blue hok..purple it's all the same huh?????funny


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 3 2007, 01:17 PM~7164534
> *THAT tight as hell,kinda looks like a impala from the side! Im lovein the back window!  If wayne doesnt want the k/os then I will check them out! but im not stepping on toes,I got love for everyone!
> *


if you got the money get them...i dont get paid till friday and ruben will probably sell them rims by then so i wont be able to trade spinners.....so get if you want im ridin stocks this year fuck it...ride my purple car with my fake blue gator and white interior.....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

damn :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

wow bro...I was only joking.... Hope your not sore at me... :biggrin: You wont be rideing stocks either bro.... good things come to good people! Man its fucking cold...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 3 2007, 10:56 PM~7168817
> *i cant afford daytons :angry:
> *


That guy jd that i got the monte from knows someone with k/o`s for 200 i think or cheaper brand new in the box... sound like you to me!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 4 2007, 02:04 AM~7168864
> *wow bro...I was only joking.... Hope your not sore at me...  :biggrin:  You wont be rideing stocks either bro.... good things come to good people!  Man its fucking cold...
> *


naw im just pissed i didnt have enough money for the air ride he had for sale...and he sold it last week...just found out today.....just a bunch of shit on my mind and im mad at the world right now


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 3 2007, 11:07 PM~7168891
> *naw im just pissed i didnt have enough money for the air ride he had for sale...and he sold it last week...just found out today.....just a bunch of shit on my mind and im mad at the world right now
> *


well i still love you and its winter bro..If you miss out,It will come back around..alot of people swiching up shit in the winter,It will be all good.. :biggrin: 
You know anyone with a good radio chilling?I need 1 for the monte...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 4 2007, 02:06 AM~7168884
> *That guy jd that i got the monte from knows someone with k/o`s for 200 i think or cheaper brand new in the box...  sound like you to me!
> *


hell yeah im trying to find some rims but when i do get my tax money, the rim shop will be out of rims...just my luck........just found out i got to split 300,000 dollars with my half sister.....my money and i got to give someone i barely know half.....thats fucked up..


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Yea it is...When theres money involved alot of people come out the wood works...Thats dirty shit.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 4 2007, 02:09 AM~7168911
> *well i still love you and its winter bro..If you miss out,It will come back around..alot of people swiching up shit in the winter,It will be all good..  :biggrin:
> You know anyone with a good radio chilling?I need 1 for the monte...
> *


all i can do is keep my eyes open.....


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 3 2007, 11:10 PM~7168918
> *hell yeah im trying to find some rims but when i do get my tax money, the rim shop will be out of rims...just my luck........just found out i got to split 300,000 dollars with my half sister.....my money and i got to give someone i barely know half.....thats fucked up..
> *


Remember the last shit set u bought...They lost spokes just rideing them...I wouldnt buy another set.. Thats just me.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 4 2007, 02:13 AM~7168939
> *Remember the last shit set u bought...They lost spokes just rideing them...I wouldnt buy another set..  Thats just me.
> *


yeah i know ...i need to stop being cheap and break down and get a good set....but i got to go tow some morons so i'll get back with you dog ....


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Good morning everybody on this really really cold sunday -7 right now outside this shit is ri :angry: diculous


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Feb 4 2007, 07:10 AM~7170389
> *Good morning everybody on this really really cold sunday -7 right now outside this shit is ri :angry: diculous
> *


Yes it is!!!!! COLD AS HELL hno: hno: :tears:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

HELL IS HOT LOL


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

wheres that picture :biggrin: 3 bar-2 bar,what are they? :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

My rim was dirty as hell so i didn't take the pic yet lol.
But it's a two prong that is a chevy symblem but it says supreme in the middle of them.


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

sup :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Feb 4 2007, 04:01 PM~7173344
> *sup :wave:
> *


GoodTimes in the house!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

sup homies how yall doing in this weather up there


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

yes its too cold to even go outside.... cant wait for spring!


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

quick question????? will u guys come down here to south west detroit???? in the spring / summer time???


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Feb 4 2007, 04:17 PM~7173435
> *quick question????? will u guys come down here to south west detroit???? in the spring / summer time???
> *


Hell yea -we will support yall.Just return the favor ...u know


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 4 2007, 04:37 PM~7173548
> *Hell yea -we will support yall.Just return the favor ...u know
> *


orale... hey i'll be hitting u up soon...


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

hey mike that car look sick as hell. It is looking bad already lol Did you hit on any pools? I didn't hit shit. WHats up Family?


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh yeah Dave whats up with the AIR?


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 4 2007, 01:11 AM~7168924
> *Yea it is...When theres money involved alot of people come out the wood works...Thats dirty shit.
> *


whys it always gotta be about my shit??? :uh: :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Feb 4 2007, 10:04 PM~7176225
> *whys it always gotta be about my shit??? :uh:  :angry:
> *


ok bro... what I was saying it that the situation was fucked up.. no point intended on you.

Steve im still working on getting that hooked up,I will let you know.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Feb 5 2007, 01:04 AM~7176225
> *whys it always gotta be about my shit??? :uh:  :angry:
> *


need to know where your gonna be i need my plaque....i'll come pick it up or drop it at dave grimes house....call me


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

grimes...have bird call me,i need to talk to him...


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86blazerslammed_@Feb 5 2007, 12:30 AM~7175795
> *hey mike that car look sick as hell. It is looking bad already lol Did you hit on any pools? I didn't hit shit. WHats up Family?
> *


Hell no i didn't came close a couple of times tho :angry:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

QUIT MY JOB LASTNIGHT....MOTHERFUCKERS THOUGHT I WAS A SLAVE OR SOME SHIT...YOU CAN ONLY GIVE SO MUCH AND EXPECT IT TO BE RETURNED BEFORE YOU SNAP.....WELL IT'S MY TURN TO SNAP :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 5 2007, 07:29 AM~7177876
> *grimes...have bird call me,i need to talk to him...
> *


No problem dog... Hes coming over tonight to get faded up by nicole-dilly too.. WE can call you or u are more then welcome to stop thru! :biggrin: 

Nicole goes back to school tomorrow,So im back to mr Mom.We need to set the meeting up for this month so we can get shit organized.Bird has shit to sell,stew has motor shit to sell-we all have shit to trade or sell... Hollar! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 5 2007, 12:14 PM~7178314
> *No problem dog... Hes coming over tonight to get faded up by nicole-dilly too.. WE can call you or u are more then welcome to stop thru!  :biggrin:
> 
> Nicole goes back to school tomorrow,So im back to mr Mom.We need to set the meeting up for this month so we can get shit organized.Bird has shit to sell,stew has motor shit to sell-we all have shit to trade or sell... Hollar!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 5 2007, 08:56 AM~7178216
> *QUIT MY JOB LASTNIGHT....MOTHERFUCKERS THOUGHT I WAS A SLAVE OR SOME SHIT...YOU CAN ONLY GIVE SO MUCH AND EXPECT IT TO BE RETURNED BEFORE YOU SNAP.....WELL IT'S MY TURN TO SNAP :angry:
> *


Sorry dog...I know u hated that job.. I know a place thats hireing.. I will get with ya.. Nothin but love! :biggrin:


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

what up untouchable fockers


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up fucker!!!


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

hey big wayne i might be able to get you into bridge water they just now going union and they build seats for gm holla


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

I now have a 78 cutty for sale i'm done with the car game!!!!!!!! I retire


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

gonna buy a boat and go fishin


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

That or ryder they are a affilt of gm aswell...parts inspector,cooch does it..they hire like 30 people a day..easy hire,I think all shifts too... :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monoxide_@Feb 5 2007, 10:33 AM~7178830
> *gonna buy a boat and go fishin
> *


78 cutty,you already have a boat! Shut up and finish the ride so we can cruz!


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn wayne go get a frickin class a cdl already stop bullshittin you bullshitter lol


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm serious I dont want to finish it i just feel like saying fuck it


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monoxide_@Feb 5 2007, 10:36 AM~7178865
> *I'm serious I dont want to finish it i just feel like saying fuck it
> *


Dont we all in the winter??? U will regreat it bro...


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

alright dave i'm out dog


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey dave what kind of motor is he selling and how much?


----------



## low67ss (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Feb 5 2007, 11:01 AM~7179055
> *Hey dave what kind of motor is he selling and how much?
> *


I got 3 complete 350 chevys and hollar at me.. lots of chrome parts! hit Dave up,im always there.Peace


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low67ss_@Feb 5 2007, 05:17 PM~7180641
> *I got 3 complete 350 chevys  and hollar at me.. lots of chrome parts! hit Dave up,im always there.Peace
> *


Good looking out, if this 400 don't come thru i might need to holla at you!! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

No Problem mike! Good morning ALL! :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Good morning


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

wuts up untouchables


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

FREZZEING and you? :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monoxide_@Feb 5 2007, 01:30 PM~7178807
> *hey big wayne i might be able to get you into bridge water they just now going union and they build seats for gm holla
> *


hell yeah hook me up......we need to get together and talk about this :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monoxide_@Feb 5 2007, 01:33 PM~7178830
> *gonna buy a boat and go fishin
> *


BETTER BE A BIG BOAT........j/p.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 5 2007, 01:33 PM~7178832
> *That or ryder they are a affilt of gm aswell...parts inspector,cooch does it..they hire like 30 people a day..easy hire,I think all shifts too...  :biggrin:
> *


im gonna check it out on wed...kurt said mich works is doin something for them??? we will see..


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

Big Wayne,

Michigan works does do hiring for ryder. it is every wed, certain hours i think it is 1 -- 3 . but hit up dave and get my number and i can put in a referal at bridge water for you.


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh yeah it better be a big boat your damn right and not cuz I'm big aither focker............... lol.... cuz i do some serious fishin


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by monoxide_@Feb 6 2007, 02:39 PM~7189459
> *Big Wayne,
> 
> Michigan works does do hiring for ryder. it is every wed, certain hours i think it is 1 -- 3 .  but hit up dave and get my number and i can put in a referal at bridge water for you.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## low67ss (Dec 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

STILL WAITING ON THAT PHONE CALL DIRTY......


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

LONNIE WHERE IS THAT BRIDGE WATER :uh:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good Morning!


----------



## monoxide (Apr 12, 2006)

bridge water is on canal and mt.hope.

2 ways to get in there referal and a temporary service


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i need dome tweeters.......anybody got some??????also i need 6 1/2 inch door speakers.......let me know...thanks


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

To all that take there PETS to dr.Patterson on kerns in mason...He had a brain anirism and a heart attack last night,hes not doing to good..He was cool as hell,might have to find a new vet-I hope not.. He did so much shit for me,Im going to atleast send flowers... Any how family!!! was up! Thanks crazy wayne,I need 6 1/2s too... :biggrin: BOwling with O.C. is 5:30 at holiday lanes on Saturday.... everyone is invited :biggrin: Peace D


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning!


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 8 2007, 08:39 AM~7206925
> *Good morning!
> *


whats up untouchable? hope to see everyone this weekend :biggrin: especially you daytons4life because you did not come hang out at the bar with us.we are going to have a ball.:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dirty dave hollar at me 749 9368.....need my plaque.....called your work,cell phone...been to your house twice whats up....get with me....


----------



## low67ss (Dec 19, 2005)

Was up All!  :wave:


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

Kinda dead today!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dave i need your help... :angry:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: Good morning


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 10 2007, 07:16 AM~7224775
> *dave i need your help... :angry:
> *


I hope I helped you out! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning All :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up fam?


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Feb 10 2007, 09:33 PM~7228312
> *What up fam?
> *


ttt


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

morning, how come you did't come out last night dave????i was waiting for you...aye but we had a good time.did C have a good time???


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey guys, how's it going? Missed some of ya last night. Had a great ass time! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I know I know-Alot of mad people at me... Im sorry.... Zack offed me at 36 volt charger for 50 bucks and all I had was 52,That and the baby went to bed at 5:10 and went to bed for the night at 8;30.. Wasnt a fun baby eveing... If I made people mad or offended anyone,Im sorry..I had full intenchons of going,but it didnt work out that way... O.C. ... I know that twice.... I hope that I will be given another invite to hang out,it is not that I didnt want to go.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 11 2007, 11:32 AM~7231868
> *I know I know-Alot of mad people at me...  Im sorry....    Zack offed me at 36 volt charger for 50 bucks and all I had was 52,That and the baby went to bed at 5:10 and went to bed for the night at 8;30..  Wasnt a fun baby eveing... If I made people mad or offended anyone,Im sorry..I had full intenchons of going,but it didnt work out that way...        O.C.  ... I know that twice.... I hope that I will be given another invite to hang out,it is not that I didnt want to go.
> *


ITS ALL LOVE MAN YOU ARE WELCOME TO ANY EVENT SOORY YOU COULD NOT MAKE IT.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Feb 11 2007, 11:58 AM~7232043
> *ITS ALL LOVE MAN YOU ARE WELCOME TO ANY EVENT SOORY YOU COULD NOT MAKE IT.
> *


THANKS for the love!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NORIEGA (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 11 2007, 01:32 PM~7231868
> *I know I know-Alot of mad people at me...  Im sorry....    Zack offed me at 36 volt charger for 50 bucks and all I had was 52,That and the baby went to bed at 5:10 and went to bed for the night at 8;30..  Wasnt a fun baby eveing... If I made people mad or offended anyone,Im sorry..I had full intenchons of going,but it didnt work out that way...        O.C.  ... I know that twice.... I hope that I will be given another invite to hang out,it is not that I didnt want to go.
> *


were not mad we just want everyone to come out and have a good time :biggrin: 
so you better come out next time or else :twak: :twak: 
just playing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for coming out! Dave you missed a great time!!!!! Sorry you had to get sick Virgie, hope you feel better today!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up FAM? What up O.C.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good MOrning All!!!! :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up.....anybody know of any decent jobs out there????? i need something to do, this mr. mom shit is driving me crazy....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

lonnie get with me homie...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 12 2007, 08:20 AM~7238223
> *what up.....anybody know of any decent jobs out there????? i need something to do, this mr. mom shit is driving me crazy....
> *


IM in the same boat untill november... but most days i love it,then some its kinda ruff... LOve ya bro...


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 12 2007, 11:20 AM~7238223
> *what up.....anybody know of any decent jobs out there????? i need something to do, this mr. mom shit is driving me crazy....
> *


This is Kenny, I was joking with the guy where I got my van fixed about giving me a job, He said if I knew how to drive a wrecker, If you want me too I will ask if he seriously needs a driver! let me know!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

what up fellas....... :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Feb 11 2007, 10:13 PM~7234535
> *Thanks to everyone for coming out! Dave you missed a great time!!!!! Sorry you had to get sick Virgie, hope you feel better today!
> *


Thanx, I felt better a lil better after the mall, but not buy much. NO MORE OUTBACK STEAK HOUSE!!!!!!!!!! I'll stick to the Airport Tavern. :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Feb 12 2007, 04:42 PM~7241924
> *Thanx, I felt better a lil better after the mall, but not buy much. NO MORE OUTBACK STEAK HOUSE!!!!!!!!!! I'll stick to the Airport Tavern. :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU CRAZY NO MORE OUTBACK!!! OH MY GOD YOU NEED HELP, I LOVE THAT PLACE I EAT THERE AT LEAST 1 A WEEK . YOU NEED TO EAT @ SAGINAW (I HAVE MY OWN TABLE JUST FOR ME. DID YOU SEE GOODFELLAS? I USE THE BACK DOOR TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Feb 12 2007, 09:06 PM~7242565
> *ARE YOU CRAZY NO MORE OUTBACK!!! OH MY GOD YOU NEED HELP, I LOVE THAT PLACE I EAT THERE AT LEAST 1 A WEEK . YOU NEED TO EAT @ SAGINAW (I HAVE MY OWN TABLE JUST FOR ME. DID YOU SEE GOODFELLAS? I USE THE BACK DOOR TOO. :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah maybe it was just them appitizers we had or something.....i bet they do have a good steak though...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I have to aggree with Black Cherry-Outback is the shit.... And hell yea the steak is off the hook Wayne! I used to go everyweek when I was single......lol its true though. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I got new tires for the knock offs and went to the junkyard-got a few parts for the monte... LEPI,I was at cats junkyard,they had a nice elco with alot of nice chrome,bed rails.I dont know know what u need but the car looks complete. :biggrin: JUst trying to look out.. Peace out ALL :wave:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 12 2007, 11:58 PM~7245010
> *I have to aggree with Black Cherry-Outback is the shit.... And hell yea the steak is off the hook Wayne!  I used to go everyweek when I was single......lol its true though.  :biggrin:
> *


Outback! :barf: sucks!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

now all I need is some matching spinners and a top... :biggrin: 

Thxz again for the 12s kenny! :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 13 2007, 07:36 AM~7247111
> *I got new tires for the knock offs and went to the junkyard-got a few parts for the monte...  LEPI,I was at cats junkyard,they had a nice elco with alot of nice chrome,bed rails.I dont know know what u need but the car looks complete.  :biggrin:  JUst trying to look out.. Peace out ALL  :wave:
> *


thanks


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Feb 13 2007, 04:27 PM~7251047
> *thanks
> *


No Problem! :thumbsup: I flirted with the owner lady and got my parts cheap as hell.... Shes way nicer then the old guy.... Just a tip!


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

NICE GRAPHICS ON THE WHITE TRUCK. LOVE THE RED STRIPES :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Feb 13 2007, 05:27 PM~7251424
> *NICE GRAPHICS ON THE WHITE TRUCK. LOVE THE RED STRIPES :biggrin:
> *


thats Tangerine candy baby! :roflmao: The other side has ghost flames! U know u love it.... Its the dog catcher from friday! :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 13 2007, 12:23 PM~7248103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lift out back! would those be 12" cylinders! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Feb 12 2007, 09:06 PM~7242565
> *ARE YOU CRAZY NO MORE OUTBACK!!! OH MY GOD YOU NEED HELP, I LOVE THAT PLACE I EAT THERE AT LEAST 1 A WEEK . YOU NEED TO EAT @ SAGINAW (I HAVE MY OWN TABLE JUST FOR ME. DID YOU SEE GOODFELLAS? I USE THE BACK DOOR TOO. :biggrin:
> *


ALL I KNOW IS THAT I WAS FINE WHEN I LEFT THE BOWLING ALLEY AND WHEN WE WERE AT BELL AND KENNY'S HOUSE. NOW AFTER THE OUTBACK WAS A DIFFERENT STORY. MAYBE THEY DID SOMETHING SINCE WE GOT THERE AT 11 AND THEY CLOSED AT 11:30. :dunno: WE'LL HAVE TO GO TO THE AIRPORT TAVERN NEXT TIME. SMALL, FAMILY ORIENTED AND GOOD AS HELL. WAYNE AND I HAVE OUR OWN TABLE THERE.  :cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good Morning! HAPPY VALENTINESDAY!!!!! ALL :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Feb 14 2007, 12:01 AM~7256296
> *Nice lift out back! would those be 12" cylinders! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir!!!! :biggrin: THANKS again bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

bump


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Congrat Pat!I hope you love the grand prix as much as I did....Im glad it stayed in the family! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 15 2007, 12:00 AM~7264375
> *Congrat Pat!I hope you love the grand prix as much as I did....Im glad it stayed in the family!  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 14 2007, 11:12 PM~7264477
> *X2
> *


x3 o yeah what were we talking about! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Feb 15 2007, 12:07 AM~7265976
> *x3  o yeah what were we talking about! :biggrin:
> *


My 87 grand prix that I traded for the monte.The guy gave me or someone I wanted to have the car first dibbs to buy it back for 2000.Raul and Pat bought it last night!I seen the car come along way and cant wait to see where they take it from here! :biggrin: The car is so clean I hope the bag it,but it will probly get switches! WAS Up KENNY!!!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

YEAH RAULS GONNA HOOK IT IT UP...WATCH AND SEE


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 15 2007, 11:20 AM~7267376
> *YEAH RAULS GONNA HOOK IT IT UP...WATCH AND SEE
> *


I'll be watching! :biggrin: I got a couple tricks up my sleve! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i know you do kenny...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Feb 15 2007, 12:02 PM~7268796
> *I'll be watching! :biggrin: I got a couple tricks up my sleve! :biggrin:
> *


I cant wait to see it! I going to be flipping the cameras the finger when i het 3 at the lights! I hope I dont get no fucked up tickets in the mail.... :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

3'rd page wow what's going on :angry:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 15 2007, 04:31 PM~7270298
> *i know you do kenny...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## low67ss (Dec 19, 2005)

Was going on! :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Must all be out shoveling snow..... :biggrin:


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU VERGIE? AFTER OUTBACK I TOLD YOU TO STAY AWAY FROM THAT CACA AT THE ALLEY REMEMBER LOL


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning.... :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RESPECT ME O C_@Feb 17 2007, 02:33 AM~7283816
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU VERGIE? AFTER OUTBACK I TOLD YOU TO STAY AWAY FROM THAT CACA AT THE ALLEY REMEMBER LOL
> *



I remember, but I'm almost positive it wasn't the caca in the alley, I think it was the caca from outback. :0 Im better now :thumbsup: Sorry I missed your call last night.  I'll hit ya up in a lil bit.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD MORNING UNTOUCHABLE :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

MISSING......ONE GOLD UNTOUCHABLE PLAQUE..........ANYBODY WITH INFO LET ME KNOW....


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Feb 17 2007, 07:29 AM~7284834
> *I remember, but I'm almost positive it wasn't the caca in the alley, I think it was the caca from outback.  :0  Im better now :thumbsup:  Sorry I missed your call last night.   I'll hit ya up in a lil bit.
> *


Dam you no caca @ outback!!!! JUST LEFT EATING THERE MMMMMMMMMMM GOOD


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Feb 17 2007, 06:59 PM~7287519
> *Dam you no caca @ outback!!!! JUST LEFT EATING THERE MMMMMMMMMMM GOOD
> *


I`ll take the melborne well done-garlic mashed and a blommin onion...THANKS!


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 17 2007, 09:12 PM~7288113
> *I`ll take the melborne well done-garlic mashed and a blommin onion...THANKS!
> *


NEWYORK STRIP MEDIUM GARLIC MASH AND BACON CHESSE FRIES NO RANCH SIDE OF BARBEQUE SAUCE. THANKS!


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

AND A COKE WITH A LIME IN IT LIGHT ICE.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

was up peeps! meeting soon? we need too.. hollar! :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

whats up fellas..been away for a sec but im back.hope things are well


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Warmer weather is on the way :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING MALLYBOY


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

The plaque is on the way back home...Dirty dropped it off at my house.. Stew is dropping it off right now.
:biggrin:  Dirty said he got the design made and we can check it out soon. :biggrin:


Good afternoon and was up ALL!!!!!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up everybody uffin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 19 2007, 01:13 PM~7297745
> *The plaque is on the way back home...Dirty dropped it off at my house.. Stew is dropping it off right now.
> :biggrin:    Dirty said he got the design made and we can check it out soon. :biggrin:
> Good afternoon and was up ALL!!!!!
> *


You guys getting new plaques?


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz84_@Feb 19 2007, 06:25 PM~7301082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the invite...We should be there! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 19 2007, 06:20 PM~7301044
> *You guys getting new plaques?
> *


YES... kinda the same but updated! :biggrin:

WAS going on howard! :wave:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 19 2007, 10:07 PM~7302078
> *YES... kinda the same but updated!  :biggrin:
> 
> WAS going on howard!  :wave:
> *


Not too much... just stopping through to check out the thread. Usually just read, but wanted to say what up. :biggrin:


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

WHAT UP, SELF EXPLAINED
O/C.


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up? :biggrin:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 19 2007, 10:06 PM~7302069
> *Thanks for the invite...We should be there!  :biggrin:
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: I C U


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up???? yeah good lookin on havin stu drop that plaque off, i gave it back to chappi.........thats cool dirty got the layout done,hope to see one real soon.....whats been up dave? kids been sick ,so i aint want to come through and get your daughter sick again....


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 20 2007, 09:55 AM~7306553
> *whats up???? yeah good lookin on havin stu drop that plaque off, i gave it back to chappi.........thats cool dirty got the layout done,hope to see one real soon.....whats been up dave? kids been sick ,so i aint want to come through and get your daughter sick again....
> *


Thank you... Hope the kidz get well soon! I hope to see the design soon too,dirty was excited...anyhow glad to see ya back on the thread ...old man... Love ya and see ya soon! We need to go sleding before it all melts.. that is when the kidz feel beter......  peace bro... :biggrin:


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

wuts up untouchables


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Just enjoying the shity weather break.... What going on with L4L.. I seen toyo on your thread,cant wait to see him ride again! I think it will be almost 40 today... cant wait till its 80. :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning Dave-Good morning! Was up All! :wave: CAnt wait to ride,I drove the monte down the street yesterday....It was a tease! :biggrin: Jeanette love that shit! :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 21 2007, 10:49 AM~7315230
> *Good morning Dave-Good morning! Was up All!  :wave:    CAnt wait to ride,I drove the monte down the street yesterday....It was a tease!  :biggrin:  Jeanette love that shit! :thumbsup:
> *


CRAZY FUCKER


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up :wave:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

WAsssss Uppppp :wave: NIce to talk to someone besides myself.... :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

MORNING....AINT LIKE NORTHSIDE CALLED ME YESTERDAY......THEY WANT BIG DADZ BACK.....THAT SHIT IS FUNNY AS HELL...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Feb 22 2007, 08:30 AM~7324984
> *MORNING....AINT LIKE NORTHSIDE CALLED ME YESTERDAY......THEY WANT BIG DADZ BACK.....THAT SHIT IS FUNNY AS HELL...
> *


Good Morning... Take that shit back..get the raise u deserve and do want the hell u want! What they going to do fire ya? :roflmao: lol AND I NEED A TOW.... Haha..
That is funny shit....

Was up Mike!


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

That's right, the date is set for the 4th Annual D.I. Show, BIGGER AND BETTER! More classes than ever, and even better trophies! Is that even possible? Yes and the D.I. Crew will make it happen. See you there! 

Duke's Car Stereo
G-4081 Miller Rd.
Flint MI. 48507





















And in case you missed the 3rd Annual show
Click here for a few hundred pics!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Thxz 4 the invite! We will put it on our calendar.. :biggrin:


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

Whats going on Family? Just checking in with everyone. How is everyone doing? Hope to see you all soon can't wait until the warm weather gets here.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up Steve... Bird got a job at Alro steel co.,so WE got the hook up on metal and was ever else we need from there! :thumbsup: Should make the plaques cheap as hell. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hell yeah


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 22 2007, 11:51 AM~7325144
> *Good Morning... Take that shit back..get the raise u deserve and do want the hell u want! What they going to do fire ya?  :roflmao:  lol AND I NEED A TOW.... Haha..
> That is funny shit....
> 
> ...


What up dave? :wave: :


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up everybody? How is everybody doing?


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

I was just in flint last night at the esham concert my boys smoke house junkiez opend up for him at club 2101




> _Originally posted by Roln19s_@Feb 22 2007, 09:43 PM~7330103
> *That's right, the date is set for the 4th Annual D.I. Show, BIGGER AND BETTER!  More classes than ever, and even better trophies!  Is that even possible?  Yes and the D.I. Crew will make it happen. See you there!
> 
> Duke's Car Stereo
> ...


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good Morning!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Good morning every one!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Feb 24 2007, 07:57 AM~7341541
> *Good morning every one!!!!!!!!!!
> *


How that car coming along?Cant wait to see it!Shit I cant wait to ride! :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

I just got it to my house 2 days ago so i haven't started yet but i might have the mally sold which would be good shit cause then i can buy all new stuff for it so we'll see how every thing goes :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Let me know if you need help..I got the dog catcher! good hauling truck... borrow it or I can help either way.. What side is the new crib on?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Trying to set up a meeting for next weekend the 3 or 4th of march.. Wayne, raul will be hitting you up-he stopped by here last night.I gutted the impala trunk last night,Bird is doing the whole trunk over.Hes started last night,he got a start last night.Anyone got a hookup on plexglass?Any one see that pimp my ride when the tv poped out the rear arm rest?well that 17 inch plasma with pop up out behind the speakers in my trunk with a switch,so we can play games and watch movies at the show. :biggrin: Hopefull someone will bring the plaque design so we can see it...
If anyone needs a hair cut -hollar my girl got her chair,she loves it.. Peace yall !!!


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

wuts up untouchables


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

I got a actuator to make that T.V. pop up! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Feb 25 2007, 10:16 PM~7351809
> *I got a actuator to make that T.V. pop up! :biggrin:
> *


I know u do! I was going to talk to u about it... I`ll be getting with ya! whats up with your boy?you dont need a 350? LMK. :biggrin:  Peace


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Feb 26 2007, 12:38 AM~7352060
> *I know u do! I was going to talk to u about it... I`ll be getting with ya! whats up with your boy?you dont need a 350? LMK. :biggrin:    Peace
> *


I told him about them! :dunno:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dave needs that 4 that big ass screem that he gots :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

I got the hook up, Holla if ya hear me! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

HOLLAR!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4lifecc34_@Feb 25 2007, 11:37 AM~7347287
> *wuts up untouchables
> *


WAS Going On! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up with everybody???


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good Morning! :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

whats up


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Feb 26 2007, 06:31 AM~7353268
> *whats up
> *


Was UP! you realy going to cut off your top?U beter reenforce that shit.. Ive seen a green caddy convetable like that here at a show in lansing last year,It looked nice! :biggrin: Good luck on whatever u decide.


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

SUP KEN


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Feb 26 2007, 01:20 PM~7354719
> *SUP KEN
> *


Whats up! Better beef up that frame! I would hate to see a good car go to waste!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i plan on it homie


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Feb 26 2007, 11:18 AM~7354708
> *
> *


What you mad at??? :biggrin:  where is my accuator????


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

hope this year is a great year.its gonna be nice to be back out on the show scene


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good afternnon! :wave:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

wud up


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good Morning all... Mike if you need that 350 hollar at me,I was thinking about it.I can swing ya a little beter deal.I like to help you out on your ride,so get with me.You got my #. :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Good looking out i'll get ahold of you today in a lil while :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hhhhhhhhellllloooooo :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 1 2007, 12:30 AM~7379518
> *hhhhhhhhellllloooooo :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: 
Good morning WAYNE!!!!! WAS GOING ON DAN... I got my sawz-all ready! :thumbsup:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

stsrting my new job tomorrow morning at demmer.....5am-4:30pm 7-days a week..thats some crazy shit....


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIL WAYNE


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good morning.. Happy b-day little wayne,I said it yesterday on the phone... :biggrin: Did yall see those Tornatoes that hit the south?Im glad u guys are still here.Prayers for your family and homez down there.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 2 2007, 10:15 AM~7389471
> *Good morning..  Happy b-day little wayne,I said it yesterday on the phone... :biggrin:  Did yall see those Tornatoes that hit the south?Im glad u guys are still here.Prayers for your family and homez down there.
> *


250 miles away from my people ...... good lookin on the prayers though...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 2 2007, 04:39 PM~7392519
> *250 miles away from my people ......  good lookin on the prayers though...
> *


Thank God! :thumbsup: My people too-glad someone was watching out :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

wud up ?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WAKE UP ......................JUST GETTING UP 4 WORK CHECKIN IN......... :angry: THIS SHIT SUCKS


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good Morning! ALL! good luck at the new job Wayne.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 3 2007, 06:14 AM~7395730
> *Good Morning! ALL!  good luck at the new job Wayne.
> *


HELL YEAH THANKS....THIS IS GONNA BE HARD TO GET USE TOO....


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 3 2007, 03:21 AM~7395741
> *HELL YEAH THANKS....THIS IS GONNA BE HARD TO GET USE TOO....
> *


You can do it! I had to get used to getting up with the girls,It shouldnt take to long to get used too..Probly around a week... Once again ...Good luck!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up fam?


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

aint got to be to work till 7am today......yeah.....double time on sundays thats the shit......wud up people???


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Good Afternoon...


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

wuts up fellas


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

WAs up All! :wave: A.I.. LOw4LIFE!!! was upppp! :wave:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Back from Saginaw! What it do! Did I miss anything interesting? .............Probably not! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Nope! not yet..... getting warmer I HOPE!!!! Was up Dog! :wave:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

looks like L4L is invading saginaw this weekend on saturday.maybe we all can get together for a few drinks :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Mar 5 2007, 12:55 PM~7410411
> *looks like L4L is invading saginaw this weekend on saturday.maybe we all can get together for a few drinks :biggrin:
> *


I NEED TO GET OUTSIDE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well your more than welcome to come..lets all set it up.it would be nice to have all the clubs together for a few beers :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

what up steve?


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

What up mike?


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

Whats going on eveyone in the family?


----------



## low67ss (Dec 19, 2005)

whats up evryone


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Mar 6 2007, 11:22 AM~7419570
> *what up steve?
> *


WAs up all!!!!1 Lets get that bitch running! CMON and swoop that


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 6 2007, 05:16 PM~7420845
> *WAs up all!!!!1  Lets get that bitch running! CMON and swoop that
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: HELLO


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Whats up Wayne come get these wheels :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

u guys wanna get together this weekend we are invading saginaw saturday


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I wish i could...My girl had a baby then went to school... KIdz kidz kidz ..lol I love em.. Have a great time! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

my new number....517-749-0090.....had to change it ... 2-way is 130*41*12589.... called a few of you and tried to give it to u......this job is kickin my ass....


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

sup unk :biggrin:


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

WHAT UP HELLA BITCH AIN'T HEARD FROM YOU IN A WHILE WUZ UP EVERYTHING OKAY. WB.


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

whats good people???


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

WEll the weather is giving me spring fever...I guess thats good! hey my boy bird works at alro steel now...can get any steel we need hollar if ya need any. :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 7 2007, 11:22 AM~7428093
> *Whats up Wayne come get these wheels :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Rubens wondering where his money at??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RESPECT ME O C_@Mar 9 2007, 02:26 AM~7442154
> *WHAT UP HELLA BITCH AIN'T HEARD FROM YOU IN A WHILE WUZ UP EVERYTHING OKAY. WB.
> *


IM COOL, WAYNE STARTED HIS JOB LAST WEEK, JUST TRYING TO ADAPT TO THIS NEW SCHEDULE. TIRED AS HELL. AINT USED TO THIS KIND OF ROUTINE. IT'LL WORK OUT THOUGH. :cheesy:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

DAMN WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYONE AT???????????????????? :angry:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

outside!!!! its fucking warm out!!!!!!!! bet we get like 10 inches next week


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

MAJESTICS DETROIT ANNUAL PICNIC,THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE!!! 
ALL C.C. WELCOME OUT OF TOWNERS AND LOCAL, BRING THE FAMILY AND THE GRILLS AND DON'T FORGET THE LOWRIDERS!!!
NO ADMISSION FEE COME AND GO AS YOU PLEASE.
ALL HOPPERS WELCOME THIS IS THE PLACE AND TIME TO BACK UP ALL OF THE TALK!!!
END ALL BEEF HERE!!! :biggrin: (REGARDING HOPPING OFCOURSE)
COME AND GET YOUR STREET CRED,
WHO WILL BE LABELED AS THE KING OF THE MIDWEST? 
SINGLE, DOUBLE, DANCERS, ANYBODY CAN TALK THE TALK NOW LETS SEE WHO CAN WALK THE WALK.........








[/quote]


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Mar 11 2007, 08:39 PM~7457903
> *DAMN WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYONE AT???????????????????? :angry:
> *


sup...i'm gonna need that $2.50 back.


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up everybody?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Mar 13 2007, 08:32 AM~7468486
> *What up everybody?
> *


Hitting 3 all day ..lol that shit is fun as hell.. if you are swing by! :biggrin: 
Was up Untouchable


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

wut up :wave:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

3rd page TTT


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Mar 13 2007, 06:00 AM~7467625
> *sup...i'm gonna need that $2.50 back.
> *


 :roflmao: LIL FUCKER, PUT IT ON MY TAB :roflmao: OR BETTER YET I GOT SOME BOTTLES ON MY BACK PORCH!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

"Its to bad that my uncle/bodyguard is moving...then what??"

 :0 You gotta update the baby boy we ain't moving. :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Mar 14 2007, 05:36 PM~7479144
> *"Its to bad that my uncle/bodyguard is moving...then what??"
> 
> :0 You gotta update the baby boy we ain't moving.  :angry:    :biggrin:
> *


its still fun to say :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Any MSU basketball fans here :thumbsup:


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

WHAT UP LADY UNTOUCHABLE JUST DIPPEN N YOUR PAGE TO SEE WHAT'S BEEN UP.


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

dave saw you today ridin homie car is lookin good!!!!!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Mar 16 2007, 09:32 PM~7494385
> *dave saw you today ridin homie car is lookin good!!!!!
> *


THxz! :biggrin: now I need to paint the top or get a rag thrown on it.... not sure which yet.... I realy want to get a moon roof and to throw a quater rag... BUt painting that bitch will have it done fast and alot cheaper... lol.. Raul and Pat took the grand prix home last night,time for them to start on that..
STEW has a 3 pump setup hes trying to get off too,anyone needs anything hollar...
Peace out! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Anyone needing stero shit....Raul started his own bussiness,he giving great prices..
So hollar at him before the stores -hes way cheaper! :thumbsup:


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

i need a flipout tv touch screen


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4lifecc34_@Mar 18 2007, 04:30 PM~7502156
> *i need a flipout tv touch screen
> *


He can get them... I will hook u up with the info... :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOO.C :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

cool let me know


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

I got that picture to work :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4lifecc34_@Mar 18 2007, 06:24 PM~7502629
> *cool let me know
> *


I sent you a pm.... :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Mar 18 2007, 09:32 PM~7502669
> *I got that picture to work :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *



Thanx, :thumbsup: Looks good as hell.  Had a great ass time hanging out w/ our cousins Kenny and Bell from O.C.

Wayne's ass was full as hell in that pic!!!!!!! :biggrin: Thanks again for dinner Bell!!!!!!!!!!!! My turn next time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WHATS UP??? YEAH I WAS FULL AS HELL IN THAT PIC..........THANKS AGAIN FOR DINNER GUYS... :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Mar 18 2007, 06:21 PM~7502616
> *OOOOOOOOOOOO.C :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


THAT SURE IS ONE UGLY GUY ON THE LEFT. :biggrin: IS THAT A 1800 CENTURY VASE IN THE BACKGROUND.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

This is the official invite:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Mar 19 2007, 01:14 PM~7506870
> *THAT SURE IS ONE UGLY GUY ON THE LEFT. :biggrin: IS THAT A 1800 CENTURY VASE IN THE BACKGROUND.
> *


So is this! :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 19 2007, 04:18 AM~7505047
> *WHATS UP??? YEAH I WAS FULL AS HELL IN THAT PIC..........THANKS AGAIN FOR DINNER GUYS... :biggrin:
> *


Anytime, I always like to be in the company of good people! Much love! ooooooc!


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

hey family just though i would stop and say hey to eveyone. See how everyone is doing out there the warm weather is on it ways yeah


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Mar 18 2007, 08:06 PM~7503299
> *Thanx,  :thumbsup: Looks good as hell.   Had a great ass time hanging out w/ our cousins Kenny and Bell from O.C.
> 
> Wayne's ass was full as hell in that pic!!!!!!! :biggrin:  Thanks again for dinner Bell!!!!!!!!!!!! My turn next time!!!!!!!!!!
> *


no problem...anytime :biggrin:


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

WHAT'S UP HOMIES, WHAT DAY AND TIME IS DINNER GONNA BE READY, AND WE'D ALSO LIKE TO DECIDE ON THE MENU SINCE WERE COUSINS AND ALL.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dam he cleans up pretty dam good..


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RESPECT ME O C_@Mar 21 2007, 02:33 AM~7519775
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIES, WHAT DAY AND TIME IS DINNER GONNA BE READY, AND WE'D ALSO LIKE TO DECIDE ON THE MENU SINCE WERE COUSINS AND ALL.
> 
> 
> ...



JUST NAME THE TIME AND THE MEAL AND CALL IT A DATE :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WHATS REALLY GOIN DOWN????????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

We found some mint chrome bumpers for Zacks Delta...should be on the car by Sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

WE NEED TO ALL GET TOGETHER AND HAVE A MEETING SOON!!!!!!!!! GET WITH US AND LET US KNOW WHATS UP


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

SUP, V AND W YAH THANKS AGAIN FOR ALDACO'S IT WAS GREAT. WE BOUT READY TO HEAD TOWARDS SAGNASTY. OF COURSE IT'S GETTING PRETTY LATE AS ALWAYS. WAITING ON ALL THESE DAMN KIDS TO SHOWER AND SHIT LOL. :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 23 2007, 05:50 PM~7539145
> *We found some mint chrome bumpers for Zacks Delta...should be on the car by Sunday!  :biggrin:
> *


The rear bumper is chrome now... Now I just have to steal my neibors chrome front bumper...LOL..
The meeting will be in a couple weeks-next few weeks is too busy for everyone on the weekends.. Jeanette turns 1 on the 6th and we are having a huge party for her.. Everyone is invited-call me if you want info... :biggrin: Peace out


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Mar 26 2007, 07:33 AM~7552310
> *The rear bumper is chrome now... Now I just have to steal my neibors chrome front bumper...LOL..
> The meeting will be in a couple weeks-next few weeks is too busy for everyone on the weekends.. Jeanette turns 1 on the 6th and we are having a huge party for her..  Everyone is invited-call me if you want info...  :biggrin:    Peace out
> *



The black one was better..


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 27 2007, 01:21 AM~7559161
> *The black one was better..
> *


Thats a interesting signature!! :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Mar 27 2007, 01:27 PM~7561795
> *Thats a interesting signature!! :biggrin:
> *


LUXURIOUS...LANSINGS ONLY TRUE LOWRIDER CLUB
GET ON OUR LEVEL....


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Mar 27 2007, 11:29 AM~7561807
> *LUXURIOUS...LANSINGS ONLY TRUE LOWRIDER CLUB
> GET ON OUR LEVEL....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Mar 27 2007, 11:29 AM~7561807
> *LUXURIOUS...LANSINGS ONLY TRUE LOWRIDER CLUB
> GET ON OUR LEVEL....
> *


Our chapter is only lowriders, no suv, euro's donks... true lowrider shit. If its not all lowriders then its a car club not a lowrider club... :biggrin:  

The "Get on our level" just talking shit for the haters..... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Kenny meet Chance, Chance meet Kenny. Ya'll play nice now. :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

hahahaha :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 27 2007, 04:22 PM~7563227
> *Our chapter is only lowriders, no suv, euro's donks... true lowrider shit. If its not all lowriders then its a car club not a lowrider club... :biggrin:
> 
> The "Get on our level" just talking shit for the haters..... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dirty ds_@Mar 28 2007, 01:20 AM~7567200
> *hahahaha :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WTF YOU LAUGHING ABOUT!!!!!!!! Let me know when you want me to show you how to install some hydro's :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Mar 28 2007, 05:16 AM~7567451
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Mar 28 2007, 12:26 PM~7569016
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


 We have to meet each other ! Although I'm sure we will! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

WTF IS GOIN ON NOW WHAT DID I MISS????????????? :uh:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 29 2007, 06:19 PM~7579346
> *WTF IS GOIN ON NOW WHAT DID I MISS????????????? :uh:
> *


Answer the phone sometimes! :angry:


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

im laughing at u!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Mar 30 2007, 01:52 PM~7584760
> *Answer the phone sometimes! :angry:
> *


cant hear it half the time......i just called u and got no answer so whatcha gonna do bout that....... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

my car caught on fire today....................fuckin sucked........my breather actually caught on fire from a back fire but its all goood it didnt hurt nothin i caught it before it hurt some thing :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Mar 30 2007, 02:13 PM~7586218
> *my car caught on fire today....................fuckin sucked........my breather actually caught on fire from a back fire but its all goood it didnt hurt nothin i caught it  before it hurt some thing :angry:
> *


Glad to hear you caught it before it hurt something! :biggrin: shitty that it happened though-was it that small breather? I seen that happen on 1 of my brothers cars-same thing back fired... Talk to ya later :biggrin: Peace


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

hahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!! cant we alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll :biggrin: just get along????


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Happy B-Day Mike! Hope you get some rideing time in! :biggrin: Peace out!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ockennyb_@Mar 29 2007, 12:24 PM~7577839
> *We have to meet each other !  Although I'm sure we will! :biggrin:
> *



We will  Heard nothing but good things about you and all the OC members..


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Apr 1 2007, 01:48 PM~7595234
> *Happy B-Day Mike! Hope you get some rideing time in!  :biggrin:  Peace out!
> *


Good looking out D :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

oooooooocccccccccccc


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mike. Now you are even older now lol

whats happen people,get ahold of me sometime about a meeting and thing new people. Just though i would say hi to everyone someone out there


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up Steve-the meeting will probly be next weekend! :biggrin: 
MIKE! I know where i can get you a complete 400 and 400 trany RUNNING for cheap! Hollar at me,I lost your #.... HIT me up! :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

hey wayne have you got your plaque yet??  :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Apr 4 2007, 11:32 AM~7616129
> *Was up Steve-the meeting will probly be next weekend!  :biggrin:
> MIKE! I know where i can get you a complete 400 and 400 trany RUNNING for cheap! Hollar at me,I lost your #....  HIT me up!  :biggrin:
> *


I pm'd you D


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dave i'll be stopping by today...when i get around here


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

What up wayne?


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

D did you get that message i sent you?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@Apr 7 2007, 08:43 PM~7641090
> *D  did you get that message i sent you?
> *


Yep and I called ya back! :biggrin: 
HAPPY EASTER ALL!  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

happy easter guys...


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 8 2007, 11:49 AM~7643675
> *happy easter guys...
> *


Thxz U2! hopeing for warmer weather! :biggrin:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Wayne- My family has nothing but love for ya where ever u go! Good luck I hope it works out great for ya.The O.C are good people and u are good peeps-so I know yall will click.Any how Im going to try to set up the meeting for next sunday 4-15-07...  Peace out!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Apr 8 2007, 06:54 PM~7645885
> *Wayne- My family has nothing but love for ya where ever u go! Good luck I hope it works out great for ya.The O.C are good people and u are good peeps-so I know yall will click.Any how Im going to try to set up the meeting for next sunday 4-15-07...     Peace out!
> *



WTF Wayne is going to OC?? Why? :dunno: hmm I wonder??????? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

DONT KNOW WHAT IM DOIN 4 SURE.......THINGS ARE CRAZY FOR ME RIGHT NOW


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 9 2007, 07:42 AM~7648807
> *DONT KNOW WHAT IM DOIN 4 SURE.......THINGS ARE CRAZY FOR ME RIGHT NOW
> *



Do what you feel is right. I got alot of shit for my choice to go to LUX but you know what I am happy, and am with people I trust and love. FAMILY.. You and and your family are great people. You will do whats right for you... Your still my friend no matter what you do.. I still have yet to meet OC members, I was told they are a cool as hell.... :cheesy:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

WE WELCOME ALL


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

ttt page three come on now......


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Meeting is on 4-15-07 Havent decied where... I`ll be giving everyone a call.Peace out


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

congrats raul for makin it in the new lowrider...a small pic but its in there homeboy thats what counts..... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 13 2007, 02:10 PM~7684972
> *congrats raul for makin it in the new lowrider...a small pic but its in there homeboy thats what counts..... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I seen it too....Zacks is there too... a front shot! :biggrin: Thats tight!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Apr 12 2007, 04:24 PM~7677475
> *Meeting is on 4-15-07  Havent decied where... I`ll be giving everyone a call.Peace out
> *


Meeting sunday at 2pm at Raul`s-Hope to see ya there! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

hello


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@Apr 13 2007, 02:26 PM~7685063
> *I seen it too....Zacks is there too... a front shot!  :biggrin:  Thats tight!
> *



Finally a real paint job ends up in lowrider!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

sorr i didn't know about the meeting on the 4/15. Computer didn't work at the time and no one called me. I can make meettings on sunday i work wed thur sat


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

congrats raul


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

im setting something up for next sunday w/kenny b......anybody got times they are available?????pat,raul, dave, zach, bird...???let me know what u think...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 16 2007, 04:19 PM~7705443
> *im setting something up for next sunday w/kenny b......anybody got times they are available?????pat,raul, dave, zach, bird...???let me know what u think...
> *


j
Whats up Wayne.. Lipe said heis nt comming back.... He said he feel at home here


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lpe was scared as hell during take off.. It was like when he drives on the highway..lol


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

whats up everyone. How everyone out there? How are you doing wayne? Just though i would say hi to everyone


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86blazerslammed_@Apr 16 2007, 07:13 PM~7706870
> *whats up everyone. How everyone out there? How are you doing wayne? Just though i would say hi to everyone
> *


Was up Steve..I sent you a pm..hollar at me.. Come and sign my garage door,then I wont lose your # lol.. :biggrin: Peace

Wayne-I forgot that I have to move my girls aunt in this weekend$$$$$$,its on sunday and monday. I might be able to get out for a minite to stop bye.. set up and let it me know.Peace out...


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 16 2007, 08:03 PM~7705794
> *Lpe was scared as hell during take off.. It was like when he drives on the highway..lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tha6ts funny as hell.......ya, i would,nt want to come back either......but u guys have fun and congrats on the wedding....tell george whats up 4 me....... :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

thats cool i think kenny gots something goin too...so it'll have to be some other time...


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Saturday at 1:30! Name the place!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I`ll talk to the crew and see whats up... :dunno: I`ll let u know.. 1:30 is cool with me-I will have cierra and jeanette but I can make it... :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

WHEN KEEPING REAL GOES WRONG.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

ALRIGHT THE MEETING IS SET AT @2:00 AT OUR HOUSE. DONT BE LATE!


----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey everyone, just wanted to say hello. And to wish everyone a great 2007 summer.

Remember how it used to be...?

We'll that's the kind of summer I plan to have.

Wish you all the same.


Best of luck & peace to all.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

My girls aunt got here 2 days early... I have to work saturday and sunday,I wont be able to make it to the meeting.Good Luck and hollar at ya later...Peace Out! D


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

came to your house tonite dave....nobody home.......went to rauls house nobody home....where u guys at damn at least someone is home on friday......... :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Painting a cutty for Jerry...Got a little 3-wheeling in tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 86blazerslammed (Dec 28, 2006)

hey dave call me when u get this 819 0904


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86blazerslammed_@Apr 23 2007, 02:29 PM~7755924
> *hey dave call me when u get this 819 0904
> *


I called ya now take off your # lol :biggrin:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Neon Nights (Jan 15, 2006)

Sup all,....Untouchable C.C. members. Meeting at Zack's house Sunday 4-29-07, at 3:00pm. 

It's important to be there. Dave hollar at Bird for me and see if he'll be able to make it.

See you all there, if I don't talk to some of you before.

Thanks
Raul

PS Thanks to Zack and Monica for the hospitality of their house.


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

I will be there...Also I will contact everyone to atleast get there vote!Im Thinking its all good! :biggrin: Zack just wants help getting off his bumper!My neigbor is giving him a matching chome one! J/K  See ya there


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Zack and I was talking today..... And due to gas prices..lol. j/k
We think it would be easier to just have the meeting at my house same time-same day! Hope this cool with all... SEE ya then... or before! Peace out!


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

what up everyone!


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hella_bitch_@Apr 24 2007, 05:12 PM~7763925
> *what up everyone!
> *










DIS WUZ UP!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

i've decided it's time for me to part ways with the untouchable c.c. i appreciate all the good times we had and i hope that our friendships dont end cause of this change...i got love for all you guys .....so have a good summer and you guys have my number......749-0090....hollar if you need me ....peace....


----------



## dirty ds (Oct 10, 2005)

ttt :0 :0 :0


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 25 2007, 01:45 PM~7771591
> *i've decided it's time for me to part ways with the untouchable c.c.    i appreciate all the good times we had and i hope that our friendships dont end cause of this change...i got love for all you guys .....so have a good summer and you guys have my number......749-0090....hollar if you need me ....peace....
> *


Good Luck! :thumbsup: Nothing but love,Peace out!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 25 2007, 01:45 PM~7771591
> *i've decided it's time for me to part ways with the untouchable c.c.    i appreciate all the good times we had and i hope that our friendships dont end cause of this change...i got love for all you guys .....so have a good summer and you guys have my number......749-0090....hollar if you need me ....peace....
> *



:0


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 25 2007, 01:45 PM~7771591
> *i've decided it's time for me to part ways with the untouchable c.c.    i appreciate all the good times we had and i hope that our friendships dont end cause of this change...i got love for all you guys .....so have a good summer and you guys have my number......749-0090....hollar if you need me ....peace....
> *


 :0 ooooh my gosh!!!!!


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

whats up people...tried to call u last night dave to ride out, but no answer.... :angry:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 29 2007, 10:39 AM~7796573
> *whats up people...tried to call u last night dave to ride out, but no answer.... :angry:
> *


I was out at Birds house for the bbq-Bird said he called you,we wanted you to come hang out...We made way to much fooood-he got the trampoline and quads going-taking the dirt bike out there so we can tear up his yard! I know we will get some rideing time in! Peace out! :biggrin: D


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Damn looks like Untouchable cc got touched by OC......... :roflmao: :roflmao:


just kiding around no need for anyone to get mad about it... :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

WTF did everyone leave the club??????? No one has Untouchable under their name any more.... Sad.....Rip untouchable cc


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Was up mike! I got a brand new 350 longblock in plastic still for the 67...Get at me!


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daytons4life_@May 7 2007, 10:52 AM~7849387
> *Was up mike!
> *


shit man just getting around for that four letter word hahaha whats going on with you?


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@May 7 2007, 07:53 AM~7849393
> *shit man just getting around for that four letter word hahaha whats going on with you?
> *


Not shit just been enjpying the weather and taking care of my kidz!About to get the roof done on the monte.


----------



## mallyboy (Feb 11, 2006)

nice yeah the weather is nice as hell finally huh? what the hell is going on with the club? :dunno:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

Im getting the # for that 400, The guys wants to swap a chevy 350 for it.. I`ll hook it up,Im getting the # tonight..I`ll call ya...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mallyboy_@May 7 2007, 07:56 AM~7849406
> *nice yeah the weather is nice as hell finally huh? what the hell is going on with the club? :dunno:
> *



Looks like OC ic whats going on :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

*In case you missed it last year, CLICK HERE FOR A FEW HUNDRED PICS*

It will be the same weekend as LAST YEAR, the Weekend BEFORE FATHER'S DAY.


















OK, 27 CLASSES THIS YEAR!!!!!

Top 5 Club Participation AWARDS! 

3ft Tall Trophies! Our 3rd place is 2ft tall! 8) 

Games/Food/Prizes ALL DAY LONG! 

_*Some of the games will include:

Pizza Eating Contest

Scavenger Hunt (Club Event)

Frozen T-Shirt Contest (you'll have to see this to believe it)

Tug-O-War (Club Event)

Radio Toss (Another Duke's Original!)*_

AWESOME CARS, CLASSIC CARS, TRUCKS & LOWRIDERS WITH FUN FOR EVERYONE!

SAVE $5 on your Registration by Pre-Registering online @ http://www.DesiredImageFlint.com Once there simply follow the instructions.


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

*BRING OUT THE LOWRIDER BIKES!!! $15 Registration for LOWRIDER BIKES!*


----------



## Roln19s (Dec 22, 2005)

ONLY 2 WEEKS AWAY! Pics of the AWARDS!

Here is what we came up with for the BEST OF SHOW CAR, BEST OF SHOW TRUCK and BEST OF SHOW FEMALE RIDE - So the top 3 rides of the show will get to take home one of these bad bays!

42" TALL!









Next we have our TOP 5 CLUB PARTICIPATION AWARDS!

Just over 3ft. tall. 









Here is what we have for the Specialty Awards such as: BEST PAINT, BEST DISPLAY,BEST UNDERCARRIAGE, BEST AIR SUSPENSION, BEST HYDRO SET-UP, BEST ENGINE etc.

These are just about 3ft. tall.









And hese is what we have for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place awards in EACH CLASS.

The 3rd place is over 2ft. tall.









SO DON'T FORGET RAIN OR SHINE! , JUNE 9th 2007! You can still PRE-Register! ONLINE.


Hope to see EVERYONE there!


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@May 27 2007, 09:04 PM~7990197
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your retarded :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## daytons4life (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RESPECT ME O C (Jan 21, 2007)

JUST MOVING YA'LL UP TO THE TOP (NEVER FORGOTTEN)


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RESPECT ME O C_@Jun 2 2007, 06:00 AM~8027661
> *JUST MOVING YA'LL UP TO THE TOP (NEVER FORGOTTEN)
> *


Whats up untChable cc

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

